# Hope Tech 4



## MantaHai (24. März 2022)

Hier der Austausch-Thread zu neuen Hope Tech 4

Meine kommt nächste Woche, da wäre die Frage nach den Matchmakern für SRAM. Was brauche ich bzw. gibt's die schon?


----------



## Mircwidu (24. März 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hier der Austausch-Thread zu neuen Hope Tech 4
> 
> Meine kommt nächste Woche, da wäre die Frage nach den Matchmakern für SRAM. Was brauche ich bzw. gibt's die schon?


dein Händler sollte die schon bestellen können. Meiner hat die in seinem Händlerzugang bestellen können. Ich als Privat Mensch hab aber dazu noch keinerlei Infos gefunden außer dem Manual auf der Hope Seite https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/Tech4-ShifterMountInstructions.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (24. März 2022)

Sieht ja fast aus als könnte man die Tech 3 Matchmaker verwenden. Ich habe Hope mal geschrieben.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. März 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast aus als könnte man die Tech 3 Matchmaker verwenden. Ich habe Hope mal geschrieben.


Das schaut anders dimensioniert aus.
Breiter als bei der Tech 3.


----------



## MantaHai (24. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Das schaut anders dimensioniert aus.
> Breiter als bei der Tech 3.


Schade, da habe ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut


----------



## WOBRider (24. März 2022)

Das mit den Matchmakern wurde schon von mir angesprochen. Die vom Tech 4 sind fix Andere.


----------



## MantaHai (24. März 2022)

Jo, Hope hat's mir gerade bestätigt. Sind neue Matchmaker, gibt's über die Hope Händler.


----------



## MantaHai (25. März 2022)

@schnellerpfeil, @Heiko16 und @Stuntfrosch habt ihr schon testen können?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (25. März 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> @schnellerpfeil, @Heiko16 und @Stuntfrosch habt ihr schon testen können?


Sind noch auf dem Versandweg. Kommen bestimmt nächste Woche.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. März 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> @schnellerpfeil, @Heiko16 und @Stuntfrosch habt ihr schon testen können?


muss sie noch bestellen


----------



## Elflamengo (26. März 2022)

Hibike hat noch welche mit Stahlflex in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)




----------



## sluette (28. März 2022)

lecker


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)

Gerade angekommen


----------



## danimaniac (28. März 2022)

schnell mehr Bilder!


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)

Was willst du sehen? Dazu gibts noch ne 203er vented scheibe


----------



## sluette (28. März 2022)

Merkt man einen Unterschied beim Ziehen am Hebel durch die neuen Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (28. März 2022)

alles, aber eingebaut 
Der Sattel ist von der andern Seite immernoch so voll gelasert, oder haben die das geändert?
Hebel "andersrum" in Fahrersicht wäre cool.
Danke


----------



## bummel42 (28. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Merkt man einen Unterschied beim Ziehen am Hebel durch die neuen Lager?


Ich habe die Bremsen in Barnoldswick in der Hand gehabt. 
Gefühlt war der Hebel definitiv leichtgängiger. War auch keine neue Bremse, sondern die von woodyhole7.


----------



## WOBRider (28. März 2022)

Mah ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)

_Ich bin gleich noch mal zu Hause mache ich neue Bilder. Verbaut wird sie aber erst nächste Woche._


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)




----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (28. März 2022)

Ja. Hebel ist leichtgängiger und die neuen Kolben kommen smoother raus.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. März 2022)

Kann es sein das bis jetzt nur schwarze ausgeliefert wurden?


----------



## sluette (28. März 2022)

nope !


----------



## xMARTINx (28. März 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Kann es sein das bis jetzt nur schwarze ausgeliefert wurden?


Hauptsächlich wohl eher Standard Farben...die bunten sollten bald kommen


----------



## Mountain77 (28. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> nope !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1447244


Ich hoffe, die Briten haben auch ordentlich entgratet!
Bis auf den "TECH"-Schriftzug sehr schick!
Als gelernter Dreher mag ich Fräs- und Drehteile einfach gern.🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich wohl eher Standard Farben...die bunten sollten bald kommen


Beim Dealer lagen gerade auch bunte...


----------



## xMARTINx (28. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Beim Dealer lagen gerade auch bunte...


Ja nen paar gibt's schon. 
Meine vorgestellten waren noch nicht dabei leider...


----------



## EarlyUp (28. März 2022)

Tolle Bilder! Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine neue Bremse kaufen, aber bei den Bildern könnt ich schon schwach werden. 
Zuerst kommt bei mir aber ein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## PatrickM85 (28. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> nope !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1447244


Genau die, nur mit Stahlflex möchte ich gerne für mein Kavenz haben, aber mein Händler meinte 10 Wochen Wartezeit 😒 also wird dann wohl doch eher ne schwarz-rote…


----------



## Mircwidu (28. März 2022)

Aber Leitungen sind doch schnell gewechselt


----------



## PatrickM85 (28. März 2022)

Ne meinte das die Silberen generell bei meinem Händler 10 Wochen dauern


----------



## Osti (28. März 2022)

cool, hoffe meine schwarzen kommen auch bald...

hoffentlich gibts dann auch bald ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, im Internet findet man ja auch noch nix


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2022)

Ist sie denn nun schon mal jemand gefahren? Ich tippe drauf, dass sie im Hebel eine weichere Rückstellfeder drin haben und sich dadurch der Hebel leichter ziehen lässt. Das hatten sie ja auch bei den Downhillfahrern bei der Tech 3 geändert, wurde nur nicht für das Proletariat übernommen.


----------



## danimaniac (29. März 2022)

Sie schreiben ja auch, dass der Hebel nun kugelgelagert ist. DAS macht erstmal einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich tippe drauf, dass sie im Hebel eine weichere Rückstellfeder drin haben und sich dadurch der Hebel leichter ziehen lässt. Das hatten sie ja auch bei den Downhillfahrern bei der Tech 3 geändert, wurde nur nicht für das Proletariat übernommen.



Nix zu sehen von einer Rückstellfeder:


----------



## senkaeugen (29. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Nix zu sehen von einer Rückstellfeder:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1447541


----------



## sluette (29. März 2022)

Ok, ist noch ein wenig früh... 🥱

Aber das ist ja nix neues, die gab's schon bei Tech3 und Tech...


----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2022)

Wird Zeit das sie kommt 

Hibike hat schwarze V4 lagernd


----------



## bummel42 (29. März 2022)

Die Feder wurde definitiv geändert, hat auch eine neue Bestellnummer. 
Wer die mal in der Hand hatte (Tech3 oder Tech4) wird wissen, dass die nicht allzu kräftig sind. 
Sind alles Kleinigkeiten, die sich insgesamt summieren.


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. März 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das sie kommt
> 
> Hibike hat schwarze V4 lagernd


aber kein Liefertermin bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> aber kein Liefertermin bekannt?


Wenn du jetzt bestellst wohl übermorgen


----------



## danimaniac (29. März 2022)

Beide vorhandenen Federn gab es auch schon beim Tech3 Hebel, die "Lever Spring" ist auch noch genau die gleiche (HBSP312).
Die "Piston Spring" heißt jetzt "MCYL Spring" und hat (natürlich) eine andere Teilenummer. Der Geberkolben ist ja wohl geändert worden (für einen Anteil der ca 20% höheren Übersetzung)


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2022)

Die Härte der MCLY Spring wurde schon bei der Tech3 weicher gemacht, sodass der Hebelweg zum Druckpunkt leichter geht. Zumindest wurde mir das von Hope so bestätigt. Gab es aber nur für die Worldcup Fahrer.

@xMARTINx Bin ich blind? Keine V4 ist lieferbar.


----------



## Elflamengo (29. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ist sie denn nun schon mal jemand gefahren?


Hammer!


----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2022)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Hammer!


Wow aussagekräftig 🤣


----------



## Elflamengo (30. März 2022)

Die Kolben kommen wesentlich leichtgängiger raus (Achtung beim Entlüften ohne Bleedblock) und dementsprechend benötige ich weniger Kraftaufwand. Das Hope-typische ABS-Feeling gehört nun der Vergangenheit an. Man zieht den Hebel und bremst. Ich habe sie hauptsächlich aus Gefallen heraus gekauft, da ich bisher mit allem zum Stehen kam. Für mich passt also alles.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. März 2022)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Die Kolben kommen wesentlich leichtgängiger raus (Achtung beim Entlüften ohne Bleedblock) und dementsprechend benötige ich weniger Kraftaufwand. Das Hope-typische ABS-Feeling gehört nun der Vergangenheit an. Man zieht den Hebel und bremst. Ich habe sie hauptsächlich aus Gefallen heraus gekauft, da ich bisher mit allem zum Stehen kam. Für mich passt also alles.





xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wow aussagekräftig 🤣


----------



## sluette (30. März 2022)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Das Hope-typische ABS-Feeling gehört nun der Vergangenheit an.



Was soll das genau sein?


----------



## Habitat84 (30. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Was soll das genau sein?


Frage ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## schubduese (31. März 2022)

Hi zusammen,
weiß jemand einen Händler der ein Paar Tech 4 E4 in schwarz/lila mit Kunststoffleitung lieferbar hat?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

frag doch mal bei SM Bikes?





						Scheibenbremsen: 891 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 891 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Zero Fighter (31. März 2022)

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit den Tech4 gemacht 
Aktuell "nur" mit Galfer Scheiben, da die Hope noch nicht gekommen sind.

Hatte zwar schon viele andere Hope Teile aber noch nie die Bremse (kannte die Tech3 V4 nur vom Parkplatz rollen) deswegen war ich extrem - positiv - überrascht das die Bremse gleich mal mit 3 Sätzen (verschiedener-)Belägen kommt.
Montiert sind aktuell die Grünen --> ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es einige geben wird mit meinem Gewicht (ca 72kg) die sagen das ihnen der Belag zu aggressiv ist.

Eingebremst hab ich wie beim Auto --> gerollt (mit dem Rad natürlich bergab) und stark verzögert, aber nicht blockiert, und NICHT zum Stillstand kommen da der Belag und Scheibe sofort wieder die möglichkeit hat abzukühlen. Hinten / Vorne separat 3 Bremsungen gemacht und fertig.

Erster Trail ca. 300hm am stück:  die Fingerkraft wo sich ja oft bei der Tech3 beschwert wurde liegt würde ich sagen auf Level meiner Zee/Saint und etwas weniger als bei meiner XT. Da war mir schonmal die größte Angst genommen  
Druckpunkt immer konstant, und wirklich extrem schön zu dosieren was aktuell sehr schwer ist da es bei uns seit Wochen nicht geregnet hat und extrem trocken/rutschig ist.

Bin dann noch weiter zu zwei technischen Trails mit viel versetzen, Spitzkerhen (früher hätten wir gesagt Vert riden 😄)die wirklich feingefühl verlangen.
Man merkt die Dosierbarkeit ist wirklich sehr sehr gut (also wesentlich besser/einfacher als bei allen Shimano die ich gefahren bin) aber da war mir zeitweise der Grüne Belag fast zu Aggressiv wie er reingeht. Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen das leichte Fahrer oder jemand der wirklich viel Technik sachen fährt eher auf den anderen Belag wechselt, aber ist sicher auch etwas eingewöhnung, war die erste Ausfahrt.

Bin auf alle fälle sehr happy damit.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. März 2022)

Sehr schön danke für die Ausführungen! 
Und schönes Rad, zeig Mal komplett


----------



## Stuntfrosch (31. März 2022)

Habe mich gestern an den Einbau gemacht. Leider noch ohne passenden Bleeding Deckel / ohne Trichter.
Die Pumpe drückt, nach meinem Gefühl deutlich mehr durch als die Tech3.
So habe ich mir leider etwas Luft gezogen, die ich auf die Schnelle nicht raus bekommen habe.
Die Leichtgängigkeit der Kolben kann ich nur bestätigen.
Hoffe, dass ich sie am Wochenende am Start habe.


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2022)

Kann mir irgendjemand das Gewicht der Tech 4 V4 nennen? Ich finde es nirgendwo. Das könnte der einzige Grund sein meine Piccola HD nicht zu stornieren.


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Die E4 kommt schon auf ca 283g:


			
				Update bei Pinkbike schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> 
> I asked Hope how the weight of the Tech 4 compares to the Tech 3 and to elaborate on how the increase in the leverage ratio translates on the trail. This is their response:
> ...


keine Ahnung ob mit 900mm oder 1800mm Leitung


----------



## sluette (31. März 2022)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit den Tech4 gemacht
> Aktuell "nur" mit Galfer Scheiben, da die Hope noch nicht gekommen sind.
> ....



Ziemlich schönes Nukeproof im übrigen 😍


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Die E4 kommt schon auf ca 283g:
> 
> keine Ahnung ob mit 900mm oder 1800mm Leitung


Danke, dann beträgt die Differenz zwischen Tech 3 und Tech 4 ungefähr 17 g. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das überwiegend aus der Pumpe kommt. Dann wird die V4 auch ungefähr 17 g mehr haben, als die alte Version. Also rund 360 g. Das wiegen etwa beide Piccola HD zusammen. Aber Gewicht bei einem Enduro ist halt nicht soooo entscheidend. Sind immerhin 400 Euro Differenz.


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

davon würd ich auch ausgehen.
und mit der V4 wirst inzwischen sogar höhere Bremskraft erzeugen als mit der PCA HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (31. März 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Danke, dann beträgt die Differenz zwischen Tech 3 und Tech 4 ungefähr 17 g. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das überwiegend aus der Punmpe kommt. Dann wird die V4 auch ungefähr 17 g mehr haben, als die alte Version. Also rund 360 g. Das wiegen etwa beide Piccola HD zusammen. Aber Gewicht bei einem Enduro ist halt nicht soooo entscheidend. Sind immerhin 400 Euro Differenz.


Betrachte als 360g mehr Haltbarkeit  

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie stabil TS Bremsen sind. Vermutlich deutlich besser als das "Pflänzchen rühr mich nicht an/Magura". 
Aber Tech Evo und Tech 3 haben sich bei mir in vielen Jahren als unzerstörbar erwiesen.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. März 2022)

Bei der Maxima zb stört mich am Hebel dieses Teil was sich am Lenker abstützt, keine Ahnung war man sich so eine Lösung einfallen lässt und um die Schelle leichter zu machen


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2022)

Bezüglich der Qualität, Haltbarkeit und Performance mache ich mir bei Trickstuff keine Gedanken. Einzig der Preis ist das, was sche*** ist. Und meine Tech 3 V4 hat mir ausschließlich zu wenig Power, ansonsten ist die genial. Hätte ich von Tech 4 letztes Jahr gewusst, hätte ich die PCA HD nicht bestellt. Jetzt bin ich halt hin und her gerissen.


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Kauf dir doch einfach eine verfübgare V4, die PCA musst du ja erst bezahlen, wenn sie wirklich in den Versand geht. Bis dahin Storno, oder danach ein sozialverträglicher Weiterverkauf zu UVP, problemlos möglich.
In meiner Welt wäre das eine Win Win Situation. Möglichkeit gut 500€ zu sparen ohne echtes Risiko.


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2022)

Bestellt habe ich ja schon März letzten Jahres. Laut Bestellbestätigung wäre Ende Juni 22 der geplante Liefertermin. So weit also nicht hin. Ansonsten hast du völlig recht. Bis auf die Verfügbarkeit der V4, da bräuchte ich Hilfe. Ich habe online gerade keine gesehen.


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Bike Mountain (im Bikemarkt) will Anfang Mai welche haben.
SM Bikes hatte welche, war heute morgen noch eine drin, scheint weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2022)

Sorry, hier stand Quatsch. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Danke, aber Anfang Mai ist noch lang und Aufpreis möchte ich nicht auch noch zahlen. Dann warte ich lieber ab und zahle irgendwann Normalpreis (oder drunter, wenn möglich).


Schau Mal in dein Postfach


----------



## r6bby (31. März 2022)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit den Tech4 gemacht
> Aktuell "nur" mit Galfer Scheiben, da die Hope noch nicht gekommen sind.
> 
> Hatte zwar schon viele andere Hope Teile aber noch nie die Bremse (kannte die Tech3 V4 nur vom Parkplatz rollen) deswegen war ich extrem - positiv - überrascht das die Bremse gleich mal mit 3 Sätzen (verschiedener-)Belägen kommt.
> ...


Danke für den Bericht.

Ich werde wohl auch von einer T3 E3 auf eine T4 V4 wechseln. Leider habe ich noch keinen Händler gefunden wo man diese in komplett Silber bestellen kann.

Zu den Scheiben ich bin von Hope Floating 203 auf Galfer wave 203 in 2mm mit den grünen Belägen gewechselt und kann dir sagen dass ich diese Kombination jederzeit der Hope variante vorziehen würde.

Ich denke dies trifft dann auch bei T4 V4 zu.

EDIT: 

Falls jemand auf Stahlflex wechseln möchte kann ich nur empfehlen, anstelle der Hope Variante die Produkte von Goodridge zu nehmen.  Die Fittings lassen sich wunderbar einfach verarbeiten und können wiederverwendet werden, also ohne nervigen Pin+Olive. 



Viele Grüße !


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (31. März 2022)

Sind die Leitungen/Anschlüsse eigentlich identisch geblieben? Ich hab mir gerade eine gebrauchte Tech 3 V4 mit Stahlflex gekauft, wenn ich später mal auf die Tech 4 umsteigen wollte, reicht es dann, Geber und Sattel zu tauschen?


----------



## r6bby (31. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Sind die Leitungen/Anschlüsse eigentlich identisch geblieben? Ich hab mir gerade eine gebrauchte Tech 3 V4 mit Stahlfelx gekauft, wenn ich später mal auf die Tech 4 umsteigen wollte, reicht es dann, Geber und Sattel zu tauschen?


Soweit ich es recherchiert habe: JA!


----------



## Zero Fighter (31. März 2022)

Ich hab die "normale" bestellt nicht die floating mit 2,1 stärke wenn ich mich recht erinnere (ähnlich der TRP Scheiben).
Aber bin wie gesagt momentan mit den Galfer (und das sind nur die 1,8er) auch sehr zufrieden.



r6bby schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht.
> 
> Ich werde wohl auch von einer T3 E3 auf eine T4 V4 wechseln. Leider habe ich noch keinen Händler gefunden wo man diese in komplett Silber bestellen kann.
> 
> ...



DANKE für das Lob 🥰 werd versuchen die Tage mal schönes Fotos vom Bike zu machen.


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Sind die Leitungen/Anschlüsse eigentlich identisch geblieben? Ich hab mir gerade eine gebrauchte Tech 3 V4 mit Stahlflex gekauft, wenn ich später mal auf die Tech 4 umsteigen wollte, reicht es dann, Geber und Sattel zu tauschen?


Schreib mal eine E-Mail an den Hope Service: Was du rausfinden willst ist Folgendes:

Passen die neuen Kolben in den alten V4-Sattel?
Sind die Anschlüsse an Sattel und Geber die gleichen wie bisher?
Dann brauchst nämlich evtl. NUR den Geber.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (31. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Schreib mal eine E-Mail an den Hope Service: Was du rausfinden willst ist Folgendes:
> 
> Passen die neuen Kolben in den alten V4-Sattel?
> Sind die Anschlüsse an Sattel und Geber die gleichen wie bisher?
> Dann brauchst nämlich evtl. NUR den Geber.


Hab den Thread hier ja eh abonniert. Momentan ist das nicht von Relevanz, war nur ein flüchtiger Gedanke. Du kennst mich ja


----------



## sluette (31. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Schreib mal eine E-Mail an den Hope Service: Was du rausfinden willst ist Folgendes:
> 
> Passen die neuen Kolben in den alten V4-Sattel?
> Sind die Anschlüsse an Sattel und Geber die gleichen wie bisher?
> Dann brauchst nämlich evtl. NUR den Geber.



Die Mail kannst du dir sparen und einfach in die Ersatzteilzeichnungen schauen. 
Die V4 Sättel bei T3 und T4 haben die gleichen Seriennummern, also passen die Kolben und die Leitungen auch. Und bei den Pumpen werden die gleichen Fittings verwendet. Also passt alles!


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (31. März 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Die Mail kannst du dir sparen und einfach in die Ersatzteilzeichnungen schauen.
> Die V4 Sättel bei T3 und T4 haben die gleichen Seriennummern, also passen die Kolben und die Leitungen auch. Und bei den Pumpen werden die gleichen Fittings verwendet. Also passt alles!


Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (31. März 2022)

Hoppla  

da hab ich grad noch was im anderen Thread gepostet, ich kopiers  mal  der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch mit rein 

Die Explosionszeichnung der "neuen" E4 Zangen ist jetzt auch online 
Wenn man die ET Nummern zum alten E4 Caliper vergleicht sind tatsächlich nur die Nummern der Kolben anders.
Die neuen Kolben haben die Nr. *HBSP432*
die werd ich mir wohl mal holen und einbauen sobald sie irgendwo verfügbar sind.


----------



## Osti (31. März 2022)

yay, Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, mit etwas Glück gibts am WE was zu basteln....


----------



## xMARTINx (1. April 2022)

Meine V4 ist beim Händler, sollte dann nächste Woche bei mir sein


----------



## danimaniac (1. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Die Mail kannst du dir sparen und einfach in die Ersatzteilzeichnungen schauen.
> Die V4 Sättel bei T3 und T4 haben die gleichen Seriennummern, also passen die Kolben und die Leitungen auch. Und bei den Pumpen werden die gleichen Fittings verwendet. Also passt alles!


da hast du absolut recht, Mail war aber schon raus und wurde zu 100% bestätigt.
Außerdem gab es als goodie noch ein PDF inkl. einer Kompatibilitätsübersicht der verschiedenen Hope Geber und Nehmer.
Außerdem: einzelne Geber wird es erstmal nicht zu kaufen geben bis die bislang vorhandenen Bestellungen von kompletten Bremsen abgearbeitet ist. (Also bis auf Weiteres wenn man sich das im Moment und mit Hope+Brexit+Versandzentrum in Holland so anschaut)


----------



## n4ppel (1. April 2022)

Moin,

wenn ich den THread so richtig verfolgt habe, gibt es zur Zeit noch keine Silbernen Bremsen, oder?
Oder kenn jemanden der jemanden kenn usw. wo man die schon Vorbestellen kann, am liebsten in DE.

"Brauche" fürs Trailbike einen Satz V4 silber/rot oder silber/blau und für das XC/DC schwarz/rot


----------



## danimaniac (1. April 2022)

schwarz rot ist zumindest schonmal im bikemarkt gelistet für Anfang Mai.
Vielleicht beim Shop direkt en Anfrage starten?

SM-Bikes hat auch schon was in schwarz rot.


----------



## sluette (1. April 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn ich den THread so richtig verfolgt habe, gibt es zur Zeit noch keine Silbernen Bremsen, oder?
> Oder kenn jemanden der jemanden kenn usw. wo man die schon Vorbestellen kann, am liebsten in DE.
> ...



Falsch, schau mal meinen Post #25 von Montag:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech-4.957408/#post-18008943

Habe sowohl Silber / Schwarz, Silber / Blau, Silber / Rot und (meine) Silber / Silber bei meinem Dealer liegen sehen.
Und falls jetzt wieder X Nachfragen kommen: Alle vorbestellt, alle verkauft...


----------



## n4ppel (1. April 2022)

Ah, danke. Für die E4/X2 wäre das super gewesen. Ist da ja günstiger als bei Bike24 das Set E4/X2 in schwarz/schwarz :-D

@sluette da müsste man vor Ort auch einen haben der einem die bestellt hätte. Habe Im Janua mal bei r2-bike angefragt, da war aber noch nichts mit vorbestellen


----------



## sluette (1. April 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Für die E4/X2 wäre das super gewesen. Ist da ja günstiger als bei Bike24 das Set E4/X2 in schwarz/schwarz :-D
> 
> @sluette da müsste man vor Ort auch einen haben der einem die bestellt hätte. Habe Im Janua mal bei r2-bike angefragt, da war aber noch nichts mit vorbestellen



gelogen!!!!! Die Bestellung wurde schon im November platziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (1. April 2022)

Dann habe ich bestimmt den falschen Sachbearbeiter erwischt oder sowas in der Art.
Na ist nicht sooo eilig


----------



## Osti (1. April 2022)

bei r2 sind auch diverse Tech4 vorrätig, V4, E4 und X2


----------



## ma1208 (1. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> bei r2 sind auch diverse Tech4 vorrätig, V4, E4 und X2


Danke für den Hinweis, Tech 4 V4 ist bestellt!


----------



## ma1208 (1. April 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn ich den THread so richtig verfolgt habe, gibt es zur Zeit noch keine Silbernen Bremsen, oder?
> Oder kenn jemanden der jemanden kenn usw. wo man die schon Vorbestellen kann, am liebsten in DE.
> ...


Schwarz/Rot ist derzeit noch bei R2 gelistet.


----------



## n4ppel (1. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Schwarz/Rot ist derzeit noch bei R2 gelistet.


Danke für die Info. Die V4 suche ich in silber/rot


----------



## ma1208 (1. April 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> für das XC/DC schwarz/rot


Ok, sorry, dann bezieht sich das Zitat auf welche Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (2. April 2022)

Wenn du enttäuscht bist weil DHL Sendungsankündigung Montag sagt und dann der DHL Mann am Samstag vor der Tür steht und dir ein Paket überreicht.


----------



## WOBRider (2. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Wenn du enttäuscht bist weil DHL Sendungsankündigung Montag sagt und dann der DHL Mann am Samstag vor der Tür steht und dir ein Paket überreicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1450343
> 
> ...



Genau die hab ich auch bestellt.
Ma diese Ungeduld ^^

Hat irgendwer schon die Matchmaker bekommen?


----------



## Osti (2. April 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Genau die hab ich auch bestellt.
> Ma diese Ungeduld ^^
> 
> Hat irgendwer schon die Matchmaker bekommen?


Ja, habe auch Matchmaker bestellt und direkt mitgeliefert bekommen


----------



## WOBRider (2. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Ja, habe auch Matchmaker bestellt und direkt mitgeliefert bekommen



Zeig mal bitte.
Ich brauchs für Sram und für den Wolftooth Remote.


----------



## Ofenrambo (2. April 2022)

Ich habe mein zukünftige V4 gestern bestellt in schwarz mit roten Anbauteilen 
Was ich aber noch nicht gefunden habe ist der Deckel für das easy bleed Kit


----------



## bummel42 (2. April 2022)

Ofenrambo schrieb:


> Ich habe mein zukünftige V4 gestern bestellt in schwarz mit roten Anbauteilen
> Was ich aber noch nicht gefunden habe ist der Deckel für das easy bleed Kit


HTT0019


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2022)

Merci. Ist z Zt aber nur mit Versand UK Mainland zu finden. Schade.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (2. April 2022)

Liebe Schraubende.
Achtet auf das Oberrohr (außer ihr fahrt einen Tiefeinsteiger), wo der Tech3 Hebel noch massig Luft hatte, kommt es mit Tech4 evtl zum Kontakt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2022)

Dann nimmt man halt Rauchro(h)rankschreiniger


----------



## Mircwidu (2. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Merci. Ist z Zt aber nur mit Versand UK Mainland zu finden. Schade.


Mein lokaler Händler kann sie ohne Probleme bestellen. Sollte also jeder Hope Händler machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Mein lokaler Händler kann sie ohne Probleme bestellen. Sollte also jeder Hope Händler machen können


Dann gib mal bitte Namen und Nummer per PN, dann erkundige ich mich bei dem gerne, merci.


----------



## Osti (2. April 2022)

Habe auch nen Entlüftungs-Kit mitbestellt mit dem Tech4 Deckel. Laut Packung war es vorher ein Tech3 Set, denke also dass die nur den Deckel getauscht haben... Frag mal bei Gocycle ob sie noch welche haben


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Habe auch nen Entlüftungs-Kit mitbestellt mit dem Tech4 Deckel. Laut Packung war es vorher ein Tech3 Set, denke also dass die nur den Deckel getauscht haben... Frag mal bei Gocycle ob sie noch welche haben


Ich brauch doch nur den Teckel.


----------



## Osti (2. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich brauch doch nur den Teckel.


Das meine ich ja, ich hege den Verdacht, dass sie ein Tech 3 Set genommen und nur den Deckel getauscht haben, ergo haben sie auch Deckel von Hope bekommen... Und evt noch welche vorrätig


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Habe auch nen Entlüftungs-Kit mitbestellt mit dem Tech4 Deckel. Laut Packung war es vorher ein Tech3 Set, denke also dass die nur den Deckel getauscht haben... Frag mal bei Gocycle ob sie noch welche haben


Hast nen Link zum Set ?


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)

Also ich hab meine gerade verbaut und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas weniger euphorisch. 
Obwohl ich wie zuvor die stahlflexleitungen habe fühlt sich der Hebel schwammig an. Man hat einen druckpunkt aber das Gefühl im Hebel ist im Vergleich zu den Tech oder den Tech Evo Hebeln nicht so scharf definiert. Ich hab sie nach dem ersten einbremsen nochmal neu entlüftet aber da war keine Luft drin (ich verbaue Hope seit 15 Jahren beruflich und hatte sowas noch nie)….
Wie ist eure Erfahrung/ hebelgefühl?

Was sehr positiv ist, ist der Sattel mit den neuen Kolben. Das ist ein Genuss zum einstellen da die Kolben sich sehr sanft bewegen lassen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine gerade verbaut und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas weniger euphorisch.
> Obwohl ich wie zuvor die stahlflexleitungen habe fühlt sich der Hebel schwammig an. Man hat einen druckpunkt aber das Gefühl im Hebel ist im Vergleich zu den Tech oder den Tech Evo Hebeln nicht so scharf definiert. Ich hab sie nach dem ersten einbremsen nochmal neu entlüftet aber da war keine Luft drin (ich verbaue Hope seit 15 Jahren beruflich und hatte sowas noch nie)….
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung/ hebelgefühl?
> 
> Was sehr positiv ist, ist der Sattel mit den neuen Kolben. Das ist ein Genuss zum einstellen da die Kolben sich sehr sanft bewegen lassen.


Na das wird daran liegen, dass der Hebel 1. anders übersetzt ist und 2. einen kleineren Geberkolben hat. Dadurch muss ja bei gleichem Bremssattel ein weicherer Druckpunkt herauskommen.


----------



## IRONworkX (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine gerade verbaut und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas weniger euphorisch.
> Obwohl ich wie zuvor die stahlflexleitungen habe fühlt sich der Hebel schwammig an. Man hat einen druckpunkt aber das Gefühl im Hebel ist im Vergleich zu den Tech oder den Tech Evo Hebeln nicht so scharf definiert. Ich hab sie nach dem ersten einbremsen nochmal neu entlüftet aber da war keine Luft drin (ich verbaue Hope seit 15 Jahren beruflich und hatte sowas noch nie)….
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung/ hebelgefühl?
> 
> Was sehr positiv ist, ist der Sattel mit den neuen Kolben. Das ist ein Genuss zum einstellen da die Kolben sich sehr sanft bewegen lassen.


Habe ich bei der Ersten auch so empfunden, hatte aber keine Zeit das näher zu prüfen. Ich verbaue nächste Woche noch eine. Die werde ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich fürchte, dass das unter Anderem dem langen Hebel geschuldet ist. Dadurch ist die Modulation sicher sehr einfach, man muss sich dafür an das etwas schwammelige gewöhnen.


----------



## sluette (3. April 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass das unter Anderem dem langen Hebel geschuldet ist.



Habt ihr mal der wirklichen Unterschied gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Kann man bei Hope Leitungen entspannt kürzen ohne entlüften zu müssen ? Und sind ist noch Pin/Olive mit bei der Bremse dabei ?


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal der wirklichen Unterschied gemessen?


Das mit dem Druckpunkt lässt sich ja nicht nur über den Hebel erklären. @Bad_Cave_99 sprach ja von Tech/Evo. Die fahre ich mit Vorliebe und finde sie besser/knackiger als die Tech3. Und hier ist der Hebel länger als bei der Tech 3. Es sind 89 mm. Die 3er hat 83 mm und die T4 90.


----------



## n4ppel (3. April 2022)

Weis einer, wie man den Wolftoot ReMote befestigen kann, direkt bei der Tech 4 für die Tech 3 gab es von WT direkt einen Adapter


----------



## n4ppel (3. April 2022)

> ma1208 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schwarz/Rot ist derzeit noch bei R2 gelistet.
> ...



Das schwarz/rot bezog sich auf die E4/X2 Kombi. Habe mir aber jetzt zwei Angebote geben lassen. Muss ich zwar warten die waren Preislich aber TOP


----------



## Schattenseite (3. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Kann man bei Hope Leitungen entspannt kürzen ohne entlüften zu müssen ? Und sind ist noch Pin/Olive mit bei der Bremse dabei ?


Entlüften musst du immer,wenn Du eine Funktionsfähige Bremse haben möchtest Pin und Olive hatte ich bis dato nie dabei im Paket.Bei Hope ist es doch Ruck-zuck gemacht mit dem Entlüften wie beim Motorrad.Dot 5 nicht vergessen


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Entlüften musst du immer,wenn Du eine Funktionsfähige Bremse haben möchtest Pin und Olive hatte ich bis dato nie dabei im Paket.Bei Hope ist es doch Ruck-zuck gemacht mit dem Entlüften wie beim Motorrad.Dot 5 nicht vergessen


Nein bei Shimano musst du das eben nicht machen, deswegen Frage ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (3. April 2022)

Pin und Olive kann man ja auch wiederverwenden, so habe ich es bisher immer gemacht. Die Olive ist ja geschlitzt, und kann man wieder aufhebeln. Den Pin kann man mit einem Cuttermesser recht undbeschadet aus der Leitung holen


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Druckpunkt lässt sich ja nicht nur über den Hebel erklären. @Bad_Cave_99 sprach ja von Tech/Evo. Die fahre ich mit Vorliebe und finde sie besser/knackiger als die Tech3. Und hier ist der Hebel länger als bei der Tech 3. Es sind 89 mm. Die 3er hat 83 mm und die T4 90.


Exakt. Ich fand die Tech Evo auch immer knackiger als die Tech 3….. ich bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen die Hebel zu verkaufen….ich muss sie mal im Trail fahren und dann entscheide ich. Der Sattel ist wie gesagt dagegen top. Der bleibt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Schattenseite (3. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nein bei Shimano musst du das eben nicht machen, deswegen Frage ich.


Aha ich dachte du meintest Hope.Shimano haste Recht .Sorry


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Exakt. Ich fand die Tech Evo auch immer knackiger als die Tech 3….. ich bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen die Hebel zu verkaufen….ich muss sie mal im Trail fahren und dann entscheide ich. Der Sattel ist wie gesagt dagegen top. Der bleibt auf jeden Fall.


Ich hatte mal gelesen dass der Sattel identisch ist...das stimmt wohl so nicht?


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)

Nein. Kolben und Dichtungen sind anders und auch die kolbenabdeckungen


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Aha ich dachte du meintest Hope.Shimano haste Recht .Sorry


Hatte noch keine Hope deswegen Frage ich, entkuftungskit bestelle ich nachher, aber gut wenn Pin/Olive wiederverwenden kann, das geht bei Shimano nicht


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hatte noch keine Hope deswegen Frage ich, entkuftungskit bestelle ich nachher, aber gut wenn Pin/Olive wiederverwenden kann, das geht bei Shimano nicht


Ich hatte je einen neuen Pin und eine Olive dabei.


....und ein Paket Kies.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich hatte je einen neuen Pin und eine Olive dabei.
> 
> 
> ....und ein Paket Kies.


Hab beides mit dem Kit vorsichtshalber mitbestellt, kann man keinen haben aber bevor ich ich irgendwie Bremse nicht ordentlich verbauen kann...lang genug gewartet die will sofort raus


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Nein. Kolben und Dichtungen sind anders und auch die kolbenabdeckungen


Ok, das erklärt auch warum die Kolben geschmeidiger gehen.
Aber der Caliper an sich ist dergleiche?


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)

Ja, aber der war auch wirklich schon immer gut. Ich wusste nicht was mir da besser machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Nein. Kolben und Dichtungen sind anders und auch die kolbenabdeckungen


Dichtungen sind die identisch nur die Kolben sind neu.


----------



## danimaniac (3. April 2022)

Exakt so.
Alles gleich ausser Laserbeschriftung und Kolben. Auch die Teilenummern sind gleich.


----------



## Zero Fighter (3. April 2022)

Bin gestern die erste größere Ausfahrt gefahren. 25km / 1.100hm
Von schnellen Flowtrails über steinige DHs und Technische Spitzkehren alles dabei gewesen, ich hab mit der Bremse jedesmal mehr freude.
Gestern hab ich mit einem Freund dann kurz Bike getauscht (XT 4 Kolben) und wenn du dann Back2Back wieder auf die Hope umsteigst kommt einem einfach das Lachen.....der unterschied im Feingefühl / Dosierbarkeit ist WAHNSINN in meine Augen.
Alle die eine bestellt haben werden sicher eine freude damit haben


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Klingt gut, wie ist sie von der Bremsleistung?


----------



## bummel42 (3. April 2022)

Im Allgemeinen kann man die Hope auch ohne entlüften kürzen. 

Kolben leicht rauspumpen
Leitung kurzen
Leitung wieder am Hebel anschließen
Kolben zurück drücken
es sollten Bläschen im Hebel aufsteigen
Dot auffüllen und Membrane einrollen

Es bleibt aber immer ein gewisses Restrisiko für Luft irgendwo, dass muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich entlüfte daher immer noch einmal. Es ging aber auch wie oben beschrieben. 
Das Shimano im Anschluss keine Entlüftung brauchen soll, erklärt halt die vielen Probleme die viele haben.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Na ja ist Unterdruck im System, wenn man die Leitung nicht wie ein Lasso rumwirft geht das, und ich hab seit Jahren mit Shimano keine Probleme


----------



## Homer4 (3. April 2022)

Dot entgasen nicht vergessen


----------



## Homer4 (3. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine gerade verbaut und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas weniger euphorisch.
> Obwohl ich wie zuvor die stahlflexleitungen habe fühlt sich der Hebel schwammig an. Man hat einen druckpunkt aber das Gefühl im Hebel ist im Vergleich zu den Tech oder den Tech Evo Hebeln nicht so scharf definiert. Ich hab sie nach dem ersten einbremsen nochmal neu entlüftet aber da war keine Luft drin (ich verbaue Hope seit 15 Jahren beruflich und hatte sowas noch nie)….
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung/ hebelgefühl?
> 
> Was sehr positiv ist, ist der Sattel mit den neuen Kolben. Das ist ein Genuss zum einstellen da die Kolben sich sehr sanft bewegen lassen.


Das klingt nach der Bremse, die Joe Barnes liebt und ich hassen würde.


----------



## Zero Fighter (3. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Klingt gut, wie ist sie von der Bremsleistung?


reine Kraft ?
Im ersten Eindruck nicht besser/schlechter wie eine Saint.
Gefühlt besser wie die XT (hatte 3 Stück und fand die bis zum Schluss schwächer als Saint/Zee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (3. April 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Dot 5 nicht vergessen


Auf gar keinen fall kommt das da rein. 
Wenn dann Dot 4 oder Dot 5.1


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)




----------



## Osti (3. April 2022)

Heute Nachmittag verbaut, was komplett problemlos war. Leitung kürzen ohne Entlüften ging auch problemlos. Ergonomie der Hebel finde ich gut, vor allem auch mit kleinen Händen. Matchmaker passen hervorragend, auch bzgl kleiner Hände.
Druckpunkt ist weder weich noch hart, sondern irgendwo in der Mitte. Verhält sich ähnlich wie bei der Trigura und ich mag es so.

Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit müssen sich dann zeigen, wenn sie eingebremst sind. Aber nach ein paar Metern auf der Straße ziehen die schon relativ ordentlich 

Nur der äußere Rand des Hebels fühlt sich zumindest ohne Handschuhe etwas scharfkantig an


----------



## WOBRider (3. April 2022)

Kann mal wer ein Bild vom Matchmaker machen und wies dann montiert aussieht?


----------



## Homer4 (3. April 2022)

Ich finde die alte Bremsgriff/AGB Einheit schöner


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2022)

Wo hast die Matchmaker geordert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (3. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wo hast die Matchmaker geordert ?


Falls du mich meinst, ich habe alles zusammen bei Gocycle bestellt


----------



## Habitat84 (3. April 2022)

@Bad_Cave_99 

Mal aus interesse. Sitzt du gut auf dem rad oder ist das nur schnell zusammengesteckt? Das sieht furchbar unbequem aus was sattelposition sowie auch die einstellung der bremshebel betrifft. 



			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/217076c2-b6f8-469e-accb-83b831781424-jpeg.1451206/


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. April 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> @Bad_Cave_99
> 
> Mal aus interesse. Sitzt du gut auf dem rad oder ist das nur schnell zusammengesteckt? Das sieht furchbar unbequem aus was sattelposition sowie auch die einstellung der bremshebel betrifft.
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge. Ich fahre das Teil seit 4 Jahren so. Ich hab einen sehr kurzen Oberkörper und lange Beine. Das passt so. Hab auch schon zwei bikefittings machen lassen. Immer gleiches Ergebnis. Ist einfach mein Körper. 
Bremshebel sind so mega bequem. Ich brems nur mit dem Zeigefinger und das Handgelenk ist komplett gerade ohne wegzuknicken


----------



## MantaHai (4. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1451195
> Anhang anzeigen 1451196
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1451197
> ...


@Osti bist du eigentlich von der Trigura weg, wenn ja warum oder ist die Hope fürs zweite Bike?


----------



## Osti (4. April 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> @Osti bist du eigentlich von der Trigura weg, wenn ja warum oder ist die Hope fürs zweite Bike?


nee, ich habe zwei Paar Trigura und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Mit den V4 habe ich ein Paar Formula ersetzt, die mir zu digital waren. Die haben irre zugeschnappt, aber dann kam nicht mehr so viel. Bin ich nicht mit warm geworden. 

Die Trigura Hebel habe ich auch zu Zeiten gekauft, als die noch deutlich günstiger und verfügbar waren. Jetzt bekommst ja für zwei Hebel ein Set V4, daher kam das so


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2022)

Werden eigentlich noch die Bilder der matchMaker benötigt? Hab gestern meine für shimano abgeholt.
Leider noch nicht verbaut da die Bremse fehlt 😬


----------



## WOBRider (5. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich noch die Bilder der matchMaker benötigt? Hab gestern meine für shimano abgeholt.
> Leider noch nicht verbaut da die Bremse fehlt 😬



Ja bitte!


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2022)

Passt das oder soll ich noch irgend etwas genaues fotografieren?


----------



## WOBRider (6. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Passt das oder soll ich noch irgend etwas genaues fotografieren?
> Anhang anzeigen 1452503
> Anhang anzeigen 1452504
> Anhang anzeigen 1452505



Perfekt danke!

Aber in den Online Shops hab ich noch keine Matchmaker gesehn.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Perfekt danke!
> 
> Aber in den Online Shops hab ich noch keine Matchmaker gesehn.


Guck Mal bei gocycle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Perfekt danke!
> 
> Aber in den Online Shops hab ich noch keine Matchmaker gesehn.


Bei solchem Kleinzeug und keinen Preislichen unterschied kommst doch vielleicht beim lokalen Hope Dealer besser oder? Bei der Bremse hab ich auch Online bestellt, da der Preis einfach verlockend war. Der rest ging aber übern lokalen Händler.


----------



## sluette (6. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Guck Mal bei gocycle



GoCycle war immer schon gut mit Hope ausgestattet, hat aber auch immer die höchste Preise aufgerufen.


----------



## ma1208 (6. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Kann man bei Hope Leitungen entspannt kürzen ohne entlüften zu müssen ? Und sind ist noch Pin/Olive mit bei der Bremse dabei ?


Meine V4 sind gestern angekommen. Extra Pin und Olive sind sogar dabei! 
Jetzt fehlen mir noch SRAM-Matchmaker. Aber das eilt nicht zwingend.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> GoCycle war immer schon gut mit Hope ausgestattet, hat aber auch immer die höchste Preise aufgerufen.


Jap knapp 30 Euro...ich warte da auch noch bisschen


----------



## baumannma (6. April 2022)

kennt jemand einen shop der ein paar V4 in silber/schwarz liefern kann?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2022)

Ich warte seit 7.1. auf meine bestellte (schwarz/silber), wir warten alle auf die Auslieferung unserer Bestellung.
Shopbestandabgreifer bitte bei Trickstuff schauen… 🤣☝🏻🤣


----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2022)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wann die glücklichen bestellt haben, die jetzt schon. Beliefert wurden.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

Meine ist Freitag im Shop angekommen und auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2022)

Und wann bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wann die glücklichen bestellt haben, die jetzt schon. Beliefert wurden.



Für meinen Fall blind im November... Blöd ist nur dass das dazugehörige Bike erst Ende April kommt 🤪


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Und wann bestellt?


Schwarz/orange, irgendwann letztes Jahr


----------



## Homer4 (6. April 2022)

Du fährst jetzt bitte nicht am Nicolai ne orange Hope. Das ist doch viel zu klassisch


----------



## xMARTINx (6. April 2022)

Ne eine schwarze...mit orangenen deckeln 😜


----------



## Homer4 (6. April 2022)

Ok. Stattgegeben


----------



## ma1208 (6. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wann die glücklichen bestellt haben, die jetzt schon. Beliefert wurden.


Ich habe Freitag bestellt und, wie ich heute morgen schrieb, gestern ist sie angekommen. Da war sie aber auch bei r2 gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (6. April 2022)

technische frage, fährt jemand die tech 4 (oder wohl auch die tech 3) mit trp 2.3mm scheiben? sollte passen oder?


----------



## bummel42 (6. April 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> technische frage, fährt jemand die tech 4 (oder wohl auch die tech 3) mit trp 2.3mm scheiben? sollte passen oder?


passen.


----------



## danimaniac (6. April 2022)

Sind die innenbelüfteten Scheiben für die V4 nicht sogar noch dicker?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wann die glücklichen bestellt haben, die jetzt schon. Beliefert wurden.


Gefühlt 1994.
Real im Herbst 21. 
Am Tag als Hope die Seite frei schaltete.


----------



## Mircwidu (7. April 2022)

😂 ok und ich dachte mir Januar war ich früh dran mit bestellen. Geduld ist nicht so meines.

Gibts schon weitere Erfahrungen bzgl entlüften? Also hier war ja die info vorsichtig zu sein um nicht den ausgleichsbehälter leer zu ziehen


----------



## bummel42 (7. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> 😂 ok und ich dachte mir Januar war ich früh dran mit bestellen. Geduld ist nicht so meines.
> 
> Gibts schon weitere Erfahrungen bzgl entlüften? Also hier war ja die info vorsichtig zu sein um nicht den ausgleichsbehälter leer zu ziehen


Was sollte sich gegenüber der Tech3 und allen vorherigen Versionen verändert haben?!
Wie immer von  oben nach unten entlüften.
Wenn man das Entlüftungskit hat, ist es Super easy. Ansonsten immer aufpassen, dass genug DOT im AGB ist.


----------



## Mircwidu (7. April 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Was sollte sich gegenüber der Tech3 und allen vorherigen Versionen verändert haben?!
> Wie immer von  oben nach unten entlüften.
> Wenn man das Entlüftungskit hat, ist es Super easy. Ansonsten immer aufpassen, dass genug DOT im AGB ist.


Kit hab ich. Deckel schon bestellt. Aber vielleicht muss ich es mal ohne machen. Bezogen habe ich mich auf folgenden Post. Tech & Tech3 kenn ich zur genüge beim Entlüften. Aber wenn dies nicht der fall ist dann passt es ja.


Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern an den Einbau gemacht. Leider noch ohne passenden Bleeding Deckel / ohne Trichter.
> Die Pumpe drückt, nach meinem Gefühl deutlich mehr durch als die Tech3.
> So habe ich mir leider etwas Luft gezogen, die ich auf die Schnelle nicht raus bekommen habe.
> Die Leichtgängigkeit der Kolben kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Hoffe, dass ich sie am Wochenende am Start habe.


----------



## WOBRider (7. April 2022)

ich hab meine am 21.01.2022 bestellt und no nix bekommen


----------



## Mat203 (7. April 2022)

Weiß jemand wo man den Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel mit Bleed Port für die Tech 4 bestellen kann?


----------



## ma1208 (7. April 2022)

Ich habe den Deckel online auch noch nirgends gefunden. Aber dank großem AGB versuche ist es fürs Kürzen Mal ohne. Muss man halt mehr aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2022)

Puh ist die sexy


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (7. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Puh ist die sexy


Gefällt mir supergut!


----------



## Mircwidu (7. April 2022)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man den Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel mit Bleed Port für die Tech 4 bestellen kann?


ich hab meine beim Händler ums eck bestellt. Er ist bei hope als Händler gelistet und konnte die ohne Probleme bestellen. Lieferzeit kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Gefällt mir supergut!


Oh ja mir auch, so in der Hand auch deutlich filigraner als auf den Bildern


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (7. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Oh ja mir auch, so in der Hand auch deutlich filigraner als auf den Bildern


Das dachte ich bei der Tech3 auch. In natura wesentlich weniger klobig als auf Bildern.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Das dachte ich bei der Tech3 auch. In natura wesentlich weniger klobig als auf Bildern.


Jap, und ich finde sie briachat sich nicht hinter ner TS zu verstecken, bin echt gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2022)

Geht ohne entlüften 😜


----------



## schnellerpfeil (7. April 2022)

Hatten wir schon Bilder auf der Waage? 
Finde ich nicht schlecht...


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2022)

Ich würde sehr gern mal wissen, wie sie im Vergleich zur DRT bremst. Ich hätte sie mir allein aus diesem Grund fast schon gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Geht ohne entlüften 😜



Fährst du eine 220er Scheibe ? Ist ja riesig !


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2022)

Jap, vorher die Magura/Galfer und jetzt die Hope Heavy Duty mit 2,3mm Stärke. Aber nur vorne


----------



## Mario_F (8. April 2022)

Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt.


Statt "Danke für die Bilder" kann man natürlich auch einfach einen provokativen Spruch raushauen.

Beim derzeitigen Wetter, Regen, Schnee, wird man wohl noch ein paar Tage Geduld haben müssen.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


Was sollen denn solche dämlichen Sprüche ?

Du kannst doch gerne bei Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 130km/h und starken Regen in Wald fahren, niemand hindert dich


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (8. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Was sollen denn solche dämlichen Sprüche ?


Auch direkt auf meine "Ignore" gewandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


Wer selber einmal an einer Fräsmaschine gestanden/gearbeitet hat kann das mit den Bildern absolut verstehen. Das sind einfach Kunstwerke die gezeigt werden müssen!
Ich fahre auch seit Jahren V2 und Tech 3 V4 und bin mit der Bremsleistung mit meinen 90kg+ schon immer sehr zufrieden. 
Laut den Angaben soll die Bremsleistung höher sein und ich gehe schwer davon aus das HOPE kein Produkt mit geringerer Leistung auf den Markt bringen würde.


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


Auf der vorherigen Seite glaube, hat schon jmd geschrieben, das ihn die Bremsleistung nach derzeitigen Stand, enttäuscht.


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine gerade verbaut und bin ehrlich gesagt etwas weniger euphorisch.
> Obwohl ich wie zuvor die stahlflexleitungen habe fühlt sich der Hebel schwammig an. Man hat einen druckpunkt aber das Gefühl im Hebel ist im Vergleich zu den Tech oder den Tech Evo Hebeln nicht so scharf definiert. Ich hab sie nach dem ersten einbremsen nochmal neu entlüftet aber da war keine Luft drin (ich verbaue Hope seit 15 Jahren beruflich und hatte sowas noch nie)….
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung/ hebelgefühl?
> 
> Was sehr positiv ist, ist der Sattel mit den neuen Kolben. Das ist ein Genuss zum einstellen da die Kolben sich sehr sanft bewegen lassen.


Hier


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


Ich bin gesundheitlich angeschlagen, kann aber wg Selbstständigkeit leider keinen gelben Schein vorlegen.
Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Du wirst ja wohl noch bremsen können


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Achtung Spaß


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Du wirst ja wohl noch bremsen können


Wie denn?!? Ich fahre Hope und die sind nach Expertenmeinung schon immer nicht zum Bremsen geeignet 😢


----------



## Osti (8. April 2022)

finde die Frage von dem Kollegen ja auch herzallerliebst, hoffe aber mal dass sie nur etwas sarkastisch formuliert war... bei dem Wetter zieht es mich auch nicht raus und für ordentlich Höhenmeter müsste man ja auch etwas höher hinaus.... 

aber ein paar Beiträge vorher hat doch bereits jemand geschrieben, dass er mit den V4 bereits in den Bergen 1000hm+ absolviert hat. Der Thread hat nur 8 Seiten, hätte man ja mal querlesen können.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hier


Das lese ich anders. Da wird über den druckpunkt gesprochen. Nicht über die bremsleistung.

Es gab hier paar Posts die sie mit der xtr 4 Kolben oder saint auf eine Stufe gesetzt haben. Einfach mal den thread quer lesen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was fragen: Bin jetzt noch nicht schlau geworden ob jemand die neue V4 mal beansprucht hat und somit was zur Bremsleistung sagen kann oder ob hier jeder - der sie gekauft hat - nur Bilder macht und damit in die Stadt fährt. Habe jahrelang eine E4 bzw. eine V4 und die Bremsleistung könnte doch schon noch ein wenig höher sein (auch wenn man das bei Kauf natürlich schon gewusst hat)


So machste dir keine Freunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Das lese ich anders. Da wird über den druckpunkt gesprochen. Nicht über die bremsleistung.
> 
> Es gab hier paar Posts die sie mit der xtr 4 Kolben oder saint auf eine Stufe gesetzt haben. Einfach mal den thread quer lesen.


Da könntest du Recht haben.


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Ein brettharter Druckpunkt am Ende ist mir fürs Sicherheitsempfinden extrem wichtig. Unabhängig davon, dass das ja tatsächlich erstmal nichts über die Bremskraft aussagt


----------



## baumannma (8. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ein brettharter Druckpunkt am Ende ist mir fürs Sicherheitsempfinden extrem wichtig. Unabhängig davon, dass das ja tatsächlich erstmal nichts über die Bremskraft aussagt


da bin ich unterdessen anderer meinung nach saint und trp dhr evo die sich da deutlich unterscheiden. aber egal, gehört nicht hierhin. 

kann mir jemand event. sagen ob beim set alles vorhanden ist um die vordere leitung zu kürzen oder noch was an pin/olive/was auch immer benötigt wird? bremsbeläge ist ja eine auswahl mit dabei.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> da bin ich unterdessen anderer meinung nach saint und trp dhr evo die sich da deutlich unterscheiden. aber egal, gehört nicht hierhin.
> 
> kann mir jemand event. sagen ob beim set alles vorhanden ist um die vordere leitung zu kürzen oder noch was an pin/olive/was auch immer benötigt wird? bremsbeläge ist ja eine auswahl mit dabei.


Ist alles dabei.

Ich montiere heute Abend und fahre dann mal in die Stadt.


----------



## ma1208 (8. April 2022)

Wetter ist heute Abend aber noch nicht gut in F. Da kannst du ja höchstens was über die Nassbremskraft berichten.


----------



## danimaniac (8. April 2022)

Vielleicht ein Foto vorm Lidl von einem Fahrrad mit zwei Bremsen. Das wäre fein. 
NDS und crosspost in die Galerie bitte.

Kommt die an deinen Inselstahl?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1453777Wetter ist heute Abend aber noch nicht gut in F. Da kannst du ja höchstens was über die Nassbremskraft berichten.



Oh...Regen. Dafür habe ich ja meine Stadt-Jacke. Die ist sogar auch von Hope. Und sie ist grün, wie unser Verkehrsdezernat.
.
.
.
.
.
Das hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen. Ich finde das klasse. Hier passiert gerade eine ganze Menge bez. Radinfrastruktur.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Foto vorm Lidl von einem Fahrrad mit zwei Bremsen. Das wäre fein.
> NDS und crosspost in die Galerie bitte.
> 
> Kommt die an deinen Inselstahl?


Ja, kommt sie.
Und es kam mein Drang zum bunten wieder durch. Über das blau ärgere ich mich gerade etwas. Was mich da wieder geritten hat...?


----------



## CaseOnline (8. April 2022)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Ja, kommt sie.
> Und es kam mein Drang zum bunten wieder durch. Über das blau ärgere ich mich gerade etwas. Was mich da wieder geritten hat...?


Ich kann dir die Blaue abnehmen. Ruf einfach an, ich kann in 45 Minuten da sein. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Blaue abnehmen. Ruf einfach an, ich kann in 45 Minuten da sein. 😉


Ne, ne mein Jung...so einfach kommst du mir hier nicht davon.


----------



## danimaniac (8. April 2022)

Muss noch ein LRS aus Hope/Duke + Bremse inkl. Scheiben farblich alles passend dazu damit du kompromissbereit wirst?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Muss noch ein LRS aus Hope/Duke + Bremse inkl. Scheiben farblich alles passend dazu damit du kompromissbereit wirst?


Nö, ich freue mich schon sooo lange auf die Bremsen. Das lasse ich mir weder von der Farbwahl, noch von der Aussicht auf Gewinn verderben.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2022)

Gibt es denn wirklich noch so einen Engpass? Ein Händler in Wuppertal hat diverse Tech4 im Laden...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wirklich noch so einen Engpass? Ein Händler in Wuppertal hat diverse Tech4 im Laden...


Wuppertal ist ja auch der Nabel der (Bike)Welt


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

Die Kolben gleiten so unglaublich leicht, das man sie über den Belag mit dem Fingernagel in Position drücken kann. 
Es regnet hier gerade nicht. Fahre gleich mal in die Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2022)

Mit der Farbkombi kannst in der Stadt ordentlich flexen


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. April 2022)

3°C und Nieselregen... nach dem Abendessen nochmal raus, nur um so ein dämliches Klischee zu erfüllen... bescheuert.
Aber ich war ja auch neugierig. 15km hin und zurück, gefühlt 0Hm. Ich war dafür recht lange unterwegs, denn ich habe fast nur gebremst. Der erste Eindruck ist schon mal überraschend gut. Druckpunkt ist nicht so fest wie bei meiner TRP, aber prima modulierbar und die Bremskraft ist einfach nur brachial. Am hinteren Hebel ist mir bei der Montage estwas Brühe ausgelaufen. Da muss ich nochmal ran. Druckpunkt ist etwas schwammig, wobei die Bedienkräfte minimal sind um das HR zu Blockieren. Soweit der erste Eindruck, wie er eben abseits des natürlichen Habitas sein kann.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (8. April 2022)

Also, mein erster Fahrbericht. Die Bremse sollte auf jeden Fall jetzt eingebremst sein.

1. Ich habe die Bremse nochmals mittels Unterdruck entlüftet und leider ist der Druckpunkt leider weiterhin nicht annähernd wie beim Tech Evo Hebel, aber die Kolben lassen sich dafür perfekt schleiffrei und synchron ausrichten.

2. Bevor der "harte" Druckpunkt kommt, hat die Bremse schon ordentlich Kraft, das war bei Tech Evo und Tech 3 nicht so, weshalb sich das ganze für mich "schwammig" anfühlt. Würde ich nicht wissen, dass es eine Hope ist, hätte ich sie vermutlich mit einer Shimano XT 2 Kolbenbremse oder gar einer Magura verwechselt.

3. Die Bremskraft ist auf jeden Fall höher als bei der Tech Evo und bei der Tech 3. Ich fahre auch hier die gleichen Beläge wie damals (Rot, organisch), weshalb ich da einen guten Vergleich habe. Scheiben sind hinten die Hope Floating und vorne die Hope Vented.
Ob die Bremse die angeblichen 30% mehr Power hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kann allerdings bestätigen, dass die Kraft zum Bremsen im Finger geringer ausfällt und deshalb angenehm ist. Hätte die Bremse jetzt noch den "alten" harten Druckpunkt wäre ich überglücklich.

Mein Fazit: Die Bremse ist sehr gut in Sachen Verarbeitung (wie gewohnt) und Hope hat in Sachen Weiterentwicklung der Kolben alles richtig gemacht. Beim Hebel bleibe ich Zwiegespalten. Wenn jemand davor keine Hope hatte, ist das eine super Bremse, wer jedoch die alten Druckpunkte kennt, könnte etwas enttäuscht werden. Dies sollte allerdings in einem beschränkten Maß erfolgen. Ich für meinen Teil werde die neuen Hebel weiterfahren, die alte Tech Evo allerdings aufheben, falls ich rückfällig werden sollte 


Ahja, Preisleistung ist die Hope meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen.


----------



## 1_killer (9. April 2022)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Perfekt danke!
> 
> Aber in den Online Shops hab ich noch keine Matchmaker gesehn.


bei Probikeshop vorrätig


----------



## ma1208 (9. April 2022)

Puh, 56 Euro mit Versand für ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit? Ich glaube da warte ich noch, die ollen sram Schellen tun es auch. 
Vielleicht fällt der Preis demnächst zumindest ein bisschen.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. April 2022)

Hab ich auch gehofft...
Aber da die Position vom Schalthebel nicht wirklich ideal mit 2 Schellen ist hab ich so h bei gocycle schon die Matchmaker bestellt...man will es doch schön haben


----------



## ma1208 (9. April 2022)

Im Keller fühlt sich die Position gut an. Fahren ist leider nicht, bei uns gab es kein Regen, sondern 15 cm rutschigen Schnee.


----------



## ma1208 (9. April 2022)




----------



## bummel42 (9. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Also, mein erster Fahrbericht. Die Bremse sollte auf jeden Fall jetzt eingebremst sein.
> 
> 1. Ich habe die Bremse nochmals mittels Unterdruck entlüftet und leider ist der Druckpunkt leider weiterhin nicht annähernd wie beim Tech Evo Hebel, aber die Kolben lassen sich dafür perfekt schleiffrei und synchron ausrichten.
> 
> ...


Ich habe bei allen neuen Hope eigentlich immer einen schwammigen Druckpunkt gehabt. 
Dieser hat sich im Allgemeinen nach der ersten Woche, wenn alle Kanten abgebremst sind, gegeben. 
Also, eine Rückmeldung nach einiger Zeit mit intensiver Nutzung würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (9. April 2022)

Ich habe heute alte Beläge mit alten Scheiben probiert und das gleiche. Belag kommt auch synchron auf die Scheibe. Ist halt einfach der Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (9. April 2022)

Test kommt bald


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2022)

Es ist doch klar, dass der Druckpunkt weicher ist, wenn der Hebel länger, der Geberkolben kleiner und alles anders übersetzt ist. Das kann nie ein so harter Druckpunkt werden wie bei einer Tech 3.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. April 2022)

Der Druckpunkt meiner Saint war auch härter. Aber wirklich weich empfinde ich ihn bei der tech4 auch nicht


----------



## Osti (10. April 2022)

Ist auch immer was anderes ob man im Stand am Hebel zerrt oder beim Fahren...


----------



## Osti (10. April 2022)

so, bei Sonnenschein los, dann 2h Schnee, Regen und Hagel-Mix und bei Sonneschein zurück 
so richtig viel mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen, da alles nass und schmierig war. Nur dass die Dosierbarkeit super ist, mir die Hebelergonomie super taugt und der Druckpunkt auch gut und v.a. hinten und vorne gleich ist. Nicht hart aber definiert. Die Einsteller und Clicks zum Einstellen von Hebel und Druckpunktlage sind super, jeder Click ist gut spürbar.

Hinten ist die Bremskraft schon sehr gut, vorne fehlt noch was im Vergleich zu hinten. Man sieht auf der vorderen Scheibe auch noch Schlieren die hintere ist gleichmäßig und man hört und merkt dass da mehr Reibkraft ist. Das würde ich mal drauf schieben, dass vorne noch nicht alles perfekt eingebremst ist. Bremskraft ist schon da, aber noch nicht so der finale Punch.


----------



## baumannma (10. April 2022)

vorne + hinten gleich tönt gut, hab ich bei beiden trp bei mir nicht hingekriegt bis heute (kriege hinten wohl die luft nicht gleich gut raus wie vorne, hab hinten nie die gleiche bremskraft wie vorne). der rest tönt nach trp einfach ein bisschen hübscher von der fertigung her, zudem kompl. einstellbar der hebel, perfekt…freu mich auf die bremse!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (10. April 2022)

War gestern Nachmittag mal auf meinem Haus-Feldberg. An der von Anfang an brachialen Bremsleistung hat sich auch nach dem Einbremsprozedere nichts mehr geändert. Mir fehlt zwar der Vergleich zum Platzhirsch von TS, aber meine alte TRP Quadiem stellt sie locker in den Schatten. Und da erschien mir ein Mehr an Bremsleitung schon sinnlos. 
Ich finde den weniger harten Druckpunkt sogar ganz angenehm. Wenn man beim Modulieren den Hebel ein paar mm bewegen kann, fühlt sich das irgendwie schöner an, wie bei dem knochenharten Druckpunkt meiner MT5.


----------



## sluette (10. April 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> der rest tönt nach trp einfach ein bisschen hübscher …



„Ein bisschen“ ist aber stark geschmeichelt… TRP wirkt auf mich genauso billig wie der ganze andere Tektro Kram…


----------



## baumannma (10. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> „Ein bisschen“ ist aber stark geschmeichelt… TRP wirkt auf mich genauso billig wie der ganze andere Tektro Kram…


joo, so mies finde ich dir trp nicht vom optischen und die hebel finde ich sehr gelungen. geg. shimano/magura/sram muss sie sich nicht verstecken, geg. der hope schon ein deutlicher unterschied…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (10. April 2022)

dominion a4 wäre auch interessant im vergleichen


----------



## baumannma (10. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> dominion a4 wäre auch interessant im vergleichen


ja und die formula cura


----------



## Osti (10. April 2022)

Cura4 hatte ich direkt vorher als Bremse an dem Rad. Die original Beläge brauchten eeeewig zum Einbremsen. Bremskraft war dann gut aber auch nicht auf dem Niveau einer Trigura. Was mich an der Formula gestört hat war primär die Dosierbarkeit und der Hebel. Die hat recht giftig angebremst, aber dann kam auch nicht mehr viel. Durch den Hebel hat die Dosierbarkeit ebenfalls gelitten. Druckpunkt war recht stramm, vielleicht liegt mir ein etwas weicherer DP einfach besser. Ansonsten kein Stress gehabt. Die V4 finde ich da in allen Belangen besser.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. April 2022)

Ich ärgere mich gerade das ich Hope Scheiben gekauft hab 🤣








						Galfer Release New Disc Shark Rotor With Bold Claims - Pinkbike
					

Galfers new rotors have a unique finned shape that's intended to improve braking performance.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2022)

Gott, ist die unfassbar hässlich !


----------



## luisuet1 (11. April 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gott, ist die unfassbar hässlich !


Ich finde sie nicht schlecht... Aber teuer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2022)

Vom Preis kannst auch ne Intend nehmen.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. April 2022)

Preis ist wirklich saftig...
Meine Hope haben knapp die Hälfte gekostet und haben Blitze!!!!


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (12. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich gerade das ich Hope Scheiben gekauft hab 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann teste mal die Intend AeroDisks. An meiner Tech3 sind die einfach der Wahnsinn.
Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis meine neue silberne Schönheit da ist.


----------



## Osti (12. April 2022)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Dann teste mal die Intend AeroDisks. An meiner Tech3 sind die einfach der Wahnsinn.
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis meine neue silberne Schönheit da ist.


Wahnsinn im Sinne von?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (12. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Wahnsinn im Sinne von?


2,25mm Stärke geben ein sehr direktes Feedback.
Kaum Verzug in der Scheibe durch gute Kühlung (große Oberfläche).
Super zu dosieren durch die gleichbleibende Reiboberfläche. 
Fahre die Scheiben nun seit einem Jahr und muss sagen, dass sie aus meiner Sicht definitiv besser sind als die Hope Scheiben (Floating/Floating vented).
Fahre vorn organisch (Trickstuff) und hinten sinter (Hope)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2022)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Dann teste mal die Intend AeroDisks. An meiner Tech3 sind die einfach der Wahnsinn.
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis meine neue silberne Schönheit da ist.


Ich fahre die gleichen Scheiben von Brakestuff und muss sagen: ich fahre nächstes mal einfach wieder schnöde Centerline Scheiben oder sowas. Der 4fache Preis spiegelt sich meiner Ansicht nach nivht wieder. Die sind besser aber bei dem Preis habe ich mir irgendwie mehr versprochen.


----------



## Bugsbenni (13. April 2022)

Hallo, da klinke ich mich doch auch Mal mit ein. Habe die tech 4 jetzt seit einer Woche Rad, ist meine erste Hope. Hat auf alle Fälle genug bremsleistung und die Dosierbarkeit ist echt der Wahnsinn. Als Scheiben kann ich euch die TRP in 2,3er Dicke empfehlen. Die kosten auch nicht die Welt und es gibt auch viele Größen, bis 223 Durchmesser.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. April 2022)

Die TRP Fahre ich vorn nun auch schon eine Weile in 223mm. Macht was sie soll und steht den Trickstuff HD Scheiben in keinster Weise nach. Ich bin gestern wieder mit jemandem gefahren, der die Hope Floating hat. Das Geklirre nach einer langen Abfahrt ist schon irgendwie nervig.


----------



## Bugsbenni (13. April 2022)

Und kosten die Hälfte 😉


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Bremse ist absoluter Traum, mehr Bremsleistung als die Saint und super dosierbar, macht richtig Spaß sie zu nutzen. Für mich perfekte Bremse, warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (13. April 2022)

boah, was für ein Trauerspiel.. da hast du mit deinem Langholzlaster aber in letzter Zeit Überstunden gefahren, oder? Da wächst ja nix mehr. Mach lieber Nahaufnahme von der Karre... die "Landschaft" sieht ja einfach nur bescheiden aus.


----------



## Nasum (13. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bremse ist absoluter Traum, mehr Bremsleistung als die Saint und super dosierbar, macht richtig Spaß sie zu nutzen. Für mich perfekte Bremse, warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt


Jack the Ripper...geiler Trail. Ich warte auch noch. Mal schauen wann ich bestellen kann.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> boah, was für ein Trauerspiel.. da hast du mit deinem Langholzlaster aber in letzter Zeit Überstunden gefahren, oder? Da wächst ja nix mehr. Mach lieber Nahaufnahme von der Karre... die "Landschaft" sieht ja einfach nur bescheiden aus.


Mach die Tage Mal gescheite Bilder, jetzt wo ich tatsächlich mein Endstadium erreicht hab. Ja übel und überall hörst mit Kettensägen


----------



## ma1208 (13. April 2022)

Ich habe meine gestern das erste Mal ausgeführt. Noch nicht 100 % aussagekräftig, da enorm viel Schneebruch vom Samstag in den Trails liegt. 

Die Power ist auch ohne großes Einbremsen nach dem ersten Trail mehr als ausreichend. Mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht. 
Die Modulation ist hervorragend, aber ganz anders, als ich es von der Tech 3 gewohnt bin. Bei der Tech 3 kam die Modulation klar über die Kraft mit dem Finger. Mit dem langen Hebel der Tech 4 kommt die Modulation viel mehr über die Hebelstellung. Kraft braucht es viel weniger. Ich hatte am Anfang etwas Sorge, da ich im Stand den Hebel bei meiner gewohnten Einstellung problemlos bis an den Griff ziehen konnte. Aber so weit kommt es in der Praxis bei weitem nicht. Dennoch muss ich mich daran gewöhnen, dass der Druckpunkt - um es mal negativ auszudrücken - schwammiger ist. Man hat kraftmäßig natürlich weniger Feedback. Nach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit hatte ich es aber raus, dass einfach "über den Knickwinkel im Finger" die Kraft sehr einfach und ultra-präzise modulieren kann. 

An was ich mich in der Kürze der Zeit noch nicht gewöhnt habe, ist, dass die Modulation über den Hebelweg hinten und vorne deutlich unterschiedlich ist. Da macht sich wahrscheinlich der hohe Druck bei der lagen Kunststoffleitung bemerkbar. Der Unterschied vorne/hinten war bei meiner Tech 3 zumindest deutlich kleiner. Aber entweder 

ich gewöhne mich dran
ersetze zumindest hinten die Leitung durch eine Stahlflex
mache hinten eine größere Scheibe drauf. 
Erst mal versuche ich mich an die Gewöhnung. 

Fazit: 
Positiv: Großartige Bremse (bisher meine beste), mit mehr als genug Power und dennoch super guter Modulation, allerdings mehr über Hebelweg als über Kraft. 

Nachteil: Gegenüber Tech 3 mehr Hebelweg nötig, also vielleicht nichts für sehr kleine Hände. Im Vergleich größerer Unterschied vorne/hinten.


----------



## Osti (13. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Nachteil: Gegenüber Tech 3 mehr Hebelweg nötig, also vielleicht nichts für sehr kleine Hände. Im Vergleich größerer Unterschied vorne/hinten.


ich habe relativ kleine Hände (Handschuh 8) und die Hope Hebel passen mir super, durch die Einstellbarkeit des "Free-stroke" (also Hebelweg bis Beläge anliegen) finde ich den Hebelweg auch durchaus angenehm.

Meine fühlen sich mit Kunststoffleitung vorne und hinten identisch an... da ist kein Unterschied. Nur dass ich hinten mehr Bremskraft habe als vorne  - allerdings bin ich auch erst 20km und ca 400hm gefahren... 

wie lange hat das Einbremsen bei Euch gedauert?


----------



## ma1208 (13. April 2022)

Hanschuh 8 geht ja noch. Das ist ja "M". Meine Frau hat 5,5 bis 6. Das meine ich mit kleinen Händen. 

Vielleicht muss ich hinten nochmal Entlüften. Bei mir ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. 

Einbremsen war bei den grünen Galfer, die drin waren, praktisch nach drei viel mal vor der Kurve ordentlich  reinlangen, erledigt.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Das mit dem Druckpunkt das er schwammig oder weich wäre, kann ich null bestätigen. Wenn man volle Power abruft habe ich einen sehr definierten Druckpunkt, absolut perfekt, genau wie der Weg dorthin wo die Bremse fein dosierbar ist


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (13. April 2022)

Dann bist du davor keine tech evo gefahren. Der druckpunkt ist ja nicht super schlecht, nur dass jetzt die Bremskraft schon vor dem Druckpunkt kommt. Mir gefällt das nicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Hat mit der tech3 doch nix zu tuen wie der mein Druckpunkt ist.
Vielleicht ist dein System nicht gescheit entlüftet oder sonst was, du kannst 10 Shimano Bremsen nehmen oder sonst einen Hersteller, jeder geht irgendwie anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (13. April 2022)

Tech 3 ist nicht Tech Evo. Alleine zwischen den beiden ist der druckpunkt schon verschieden. Aber der Unterschied zur tech 4 ist schon viel stärker.

Mein System ist definitiv entlüftet, ich mach seit über 15 Jahren Hope bremsen beruflich …..
Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der meine subjektive Meinung hier wiederspiegelt.
Wie gesagt. Die Bremse ist stark, aber ich finde die Bremse nicht mehr so berechnend wie zuvor.


Achja. Zu deinem Vergleich mit den Bremsen, ich habe aktuell noch 4 paar Tech Evo bremsen, eine tech 3 und jetzt die tech 4, bei allen tech evo ist der druckpunkt gleich …..


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Ist doch egal ob evo oder sonst was, du weißt nicht wie mein Druckpunkt ist, von daher kannst du sagen das du deinen nicht gut findest, ich finde ihn super und er scheint ja definierter zu sein als bei dir. Und ich finde die Bremse sehr berechnend. Wie gessgty super dosierbar über den hebelweg und man spürt ganz gut wo man sich gerade befindet auf dem Weg zur vollen brensleistung. Ob man besser entlüften kann, nur weil man es beruflich macht, steht auf nem anderen Blatt ;-)

Fährst du auch die 2,3 mm Scheiben ?


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (13. April 2022)

Du verstehst meinen Standpunkt nicht aber das ist nicht schlimm. 
Nein. Überall vorne vented und hinten floating. Ändern am druckpunkt nix.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Nein du verstehst es nicht. Du kannst von deinem System schlichtweg nicht auf meines schließen. Du empfindest es so, ich anders. Und evtl ziehst es in Betracht das meine evtl anders geht


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. April 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> Du verstehst meinen Standpunkt nicht aber das ist nicht schlimm.
> Nein. Überall vorne vented und hinten floating. Ändern am druckpunkt nix.


Ich bin da bei Dir. Kann leider nichts zur TECH4 sagen...aber ich habe schon einige TECH EVO gefahren. Das ist immer gleich, knackig, Top Druckpunkt. Und Bremsleistung auf hohem Niveau. Und das mit 183er Floating oder SAW. Ich fand die TECH3 technisch und optisch einen Rückschritt.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (13. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei Dir. Kann leider nichts zur TECH4 sagen...aber ich habe schon einige TECH EVO gefahren. Das ist immer gleich, knackig, Top Druckpunkt. Und Bremsleistung auf hohem Niveau. Und das mit 183er Floating oder SAW. Ich fand die TECH3 technisch und optisch einen Rückschritt.


Genau so sehe ich das. Und die Tech 4 ist jetzt eben nochmals undefinierter als die tech 3

Ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich die Hebel einzeln verkaufe. Die bremssättel sind super und müssen bleiben. Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich meine tech evo Hebel wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. April 2022)

Kauf ich 🤩


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. April 2022)

Sicher, dass Serienstreuung auszuschließen ist?


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Glaub ich nicht. Hab meine Bremse auf jeden Fall heut ordentlich auf Temperatur gehabt und sie ging mit jeden Meter besser. Vielleicht ist sie besser eingebresmt. Verschiedene Scheiben und Beläge machen natürlich auch Unterschiede. Wenn ich irgendwie in irgendeiner Art einen weichen Druckpunkt hätte, was sie an Anfang auch wirklich hatte, würde sie nicht am Rad bleiben. Hebelweg ist nichtwbirkich groß, das kann man sehr schön einstellen und diesen dann auch relativ gering halten. 
Für mich persönlich die perfekte Bremse nach einigen Abfahrten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2022)

Wie oft denn noch? Konstruktionsbedingt geht das nunmal nicht anders. Wenn du einen kleineren Geberkolben hast, dann ist der Druckpunkt weicher. 

Ich hatte die Trickstuff Hebel an den V4 Sätteln. Von hartem Druckpunkt konnte man da nicht mehr sprechen. Power war aber massig da!


----------



## Bugsbenni (14. April 2022)

Wer einen knackigen Druckpunkt möchte sollte halt Formula fahren 🤪


----------



## Osti (14. April 2022)

Bugsbenni schrieb:


> Wer einen knackigen Druckpunkt möchte sollte halt Formula fahren 🤪


hätte da zufällig gerade ein Paar Cura4 zu verkaufen


----------



## WOBRider (14. April 2022)

Ich fahre die MT5 und hab mir die V4 bestellt.

Meine Hoffnung is dass die V4 besser zu dosieren is da die MT5 ein on/off Verhalten hat das mir nicht zu 100% gefällt.

Bin da oftmals am richtig reinackern wenn ich zu schnell in Kurven komme. Da wirds dann recht haarig das ich da ned stürze.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die V4. Dauert halt noch :-(


----------



## Bugsbenni (14. April 2022)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. April 2022)

Bei der Tech4 bin ich raus...

Ich habe mich direkt für die nächste Generation entschieden.
Durch meine guten Kontakte nach Barnoldswick habe ich einen topgeheimen Prototypen abgreifen können.

TECH X 5VM...Bremsleistung ist der Hammer...Montage ein wenig aufwändig...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Bei der Tech4 bin ich raus...
> 
> Ich habe mich direkt für die nächste Generation entschieden.
> Durch meine guten Kontakte nach Barnoldswick habe ich einen topgeheimen Prototypen abgreifen können.
> ...


Von dem, was du heute genommen hast, würde ich auch gerne was haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Von dem, was du heute genommen hast, würde ich auch gerne was haben.


Hat ihm bestimmt der Adjutant gebracht. 🤔


----------



## ma1208 (15. April 2022)

Mir hatten sie im Gespräch 12 kolbenpaare versprochen. Sind es doch nur 10 geworden?


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Mir hatten sie im Gespräch 12 kolbenpaare versprochen. Sind es doch nur 10 geworden?


Nee passt schon...ich hab die 5VM bestellt. Bin bescheiden. Dann hast Du mal so richtig aus dem vollen geschöpft und 6VM bestellt...😊 Ich habe ja auch nur ne 180er hinten.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Nee passt schon...ich hab die 5VM bestellt. Bin bescheiden. Dann hast Du mal so richtig aus dem vollen geschöpft und 6VM bestellt...😊 Ich habe ja auch nur ne 180er hinten.


Damit kommst du jetzt knapp an die Leistung einer MT4?


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Damit kommst du jetzt knapp an die Leistung einer MT4?


Nee Du...die kann auch nix☝

Hab ich mir ausnahmsweise mal als Vorbild genommen...🤣


----------



## bananana_joe (15. April 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Bei der Tech4 bin ich raus...
> 
> Ich habe mich direkt für die nächste Generation entschieden.
> Durch meine guten Kontakte nach Barnoldswick habe ich einen topgeheimen Prototypen abgreifen können.
> ...



Hab meine auch in silber-blau bestellt. War schon am überlegen, ob schwarz nicht besser gewesen wäre. Schaut aber fein aus. In schwarz fällt die Schönheit ja garnicht auf.


----------



## sprousaTM (16. April 2022)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der v4 und e4? Sehe erstmal nur eine größere Zange. Was ist sonst anders? Auf der hope Seite wird da nicht wirklich eingegangen drauf. 

V4 ist schwarz/lila sehr geil.  

Aktuell habe ich noch xtr bremsscheiben drauf (1.8mm). Sollte das in Verbindung trotzdem funktionieren ? Centerlock nervt wegen Adapter für 6 Loch.


----------



## bananana_joe (16. April 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der v4 und e4? Sehe erstmal nur eine größere Zange. Was ist sonst anders? Auf der hope Seite wird da nicht wirklich eingegangen drauf.
> 
> V4 ist schwarz/lila sehr geil.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich noch xtr bremsscheiben drauf (1.8mm). Sollte das in Verbindung trotzdem funktionieren ? Centerlock nervt wegen Adapter für 6 Loch.



E4 hat vier kleine Kolben, bei V4 sind zwei davon etwas größer.

Zur Scheibe: Das funktioniert. Zwei Zehntel machen da den Bock nicht fett..


----------



## danimaniac (16. April 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> E4 hat vier kleine Kolben, bei V4 sind zwei davon etwas größer.
> 
> Das funktioniert. Zwei Zehntel machen da den Bock nicht fett..


Doch... Macht es. Die V4 hat ein paar 16mm Kolben und ein paar 18mm Kolben (911mm² Kolbenfläche) E4 zwei Paare mit 16mm Durchmesser (804mm²)
Das heisst die V4 ist Faktor 911/804=1,13 mal stärker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananana_joe (16. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Doch... Macht es. Die V4 hat ein paar 16mm Kolben und ein paar 18mm Kolben (911mm² Kolbenfläche) E4 zwei Paare mit 16mm Durchmesser (804mm²)
> Das heisst die V4 ist Faktor 911/804=1,13 mal stärker.


Die zweite Aussage bezieht sich auf die XTR Scheibe.. Sorry war etwas unverständlich geschrieben.


----------



## danimaniac (16. April 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Die zweite Aussage bezieht sich auf die XTR Scheibe.. Sorry war etwas unverständlich geschrieben.


So macht es mehr Sinn... Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum du von Zehntel-cm redest dabei


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. April 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der v4 und e4? Sehe erstmal nur eine größere Zange. Was ist sonst anders? Auf der hope Seite wird da nicht wirklich eingegangen drauf.
> 
> V4 ist schwarz/lila sehr geil.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich noch xtr bremsscheiben drauf (1.8mm). Sollte das in Verbindung trotzdem funktionieren ? Centerlock nervt wegen Adapter für 6 Loch.


V4 hat auch einen breiteren Spalt für die innenbelüftete Scheibe.


----------



## Osti (18. April 2022)

war heute mal mit den V4 in den Bergen und bin begeistert! Hatte gestern mal die Beläge draußen und kontrolliert und die waren schlicht noch nicht sauber eingebremst. Das war nach wenigen bergab Metern dann erledigt. Druckpunkt absolut konstant, kein Fading und immer massig Bremskraft. Kollege mit 4 Kolben XT war nicht so happy. Der Trail erfordert auch nahezu 700hm bremsen am Stück, da habe ich bisher jede Bremse bis auf Trigura und jetzt eben die V4 klein bekommen. Dosierbarkeit ist super und ich konnte immer im technischen Gelände jederzeit punktgenau bremsen und das HR versetzen. Als ich nach den 700hm technisches Gestöpsel ziemlich platt war habe ich ein zwei mal zu stark in die Bremse gelangt weil der Kopf nicht mehr wach wahr und die Finger Hirn Koordination nicht mehr optimal. Das waren dann zwei kurze Hallo-Wach Momente, das Teil macht halt einfach zu, wenn man den Hebel zu weit zieht  

kurzum, ziemlich geile Bremsen mit ordentlich Bumms und Standfestigkeit!


----------



## luisuet1 (18. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> war heute mal mit den V4 in den Bergen und bin begeistert! Hatte gestern mal die Beläge draußen und kontrolliert und die waren schlicht noch nicht sauber eingebremst. Das war nach wenigen bergab Metern dann erledigt. Druckpunkt absolut konstant, kein Fading und immer massig Bremskraft. Kollege mit 4 Kolben XT war nicht so happy. Der Trail erfordert auch nahezu 700hm bremsen am Stück, da habe ich bisher jede Bremse bis auf Trigura und jetzt eben die V4 klein bekommen. Dosierbarkeit ist super und ich konnte immer im technischen Gelände jederzeit punktgenau bremsen und das HR versetzen. Als ich nach den 700hm technisches Gestöpsel ziemlich platt war habe ich ein zwei mal zu stark in die Bremse gelangt weil der Kopf nicht mehr wach wahr und die Finger Hirn Koordination nicht mehr optimal. Das waren dann zwei kurze Hallo-Wach Momente, das Teil macht halt einfach zu, wenn man den Hebel zu weit zieht
> 
> kurzum, ziemlich geile Bremsen mit ordentlich Bumms und Standfestigkeit!


Das hört sich vielversprechend an...
Wie ist der allgemeine Vergleich zur Trigura?


----------



## Osti (19. April 2022)

luisuet1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich vielversprechend an...
> Wie ist der allgemeine Vergleich zur Trigura?


was die Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit angeht würde ich sagen ebenbürtig. Ich mag den Hebel der Direttissima etwas lieber, da er runder bzw nicht so kantig ist. Das ist aber meine persönliche Vorliebe und heisst nicht, dass der Tech4 Hebel schlecht ist. Den finde ich nämlich bis auf das etwas kantige Design trotzdem ganz gut - v.a. die Einstellbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (19. April 2022)

Wie viele Satz Bremsbeläge sind denn eigentlich im Lieferumfang enthalten?
Habe mir auch einen Satz V4 und je eine E4 und eine X2 bestellt, für einen sehr guten Kurs. Weit weniger als wenn ich das bei r2, bike24 oder Hibike bestellt hätte. Wäre jetzt nur die Frage ob da dann auch alles mit bei ist :-D

Dauert jetzt halt noch 2 Monate oder so.


----------



## danimaniac (19. April 2022)

Hauptsache mit dem Preis flexxen aber die Quelle nicht offenlegen...


----------



## n4ppel (19. April 2022)

Ich habe mir das Angebot über https://www.bike-mountain.de/ eingeholt.
Direkt über die Webseite angeschrieben, falls es noch jemanden brennend interessieren sollte


----------



## ma1208 (19. April 2022)

Bei mir bei der V4 waren 3 Satz enthalten. Standard organisch, Sinter und die grünen Pro.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. April 2022)

Bei mir auch drei, die grünen verbaut, lila E-Bike Variante und noch nen Satz.


----------



## ma1208 (19. April 2022)

Ach ja, bei mir waren auch die Lila E-bike dabei. Also Standard, Pro und E-bike. Pro sind verbaut und sind super. Einziger Nachteil ist wohl die Haltbarkeit. Aber das spielt bei mir keine große Rolle, mein Verschleiß ist eher gering.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> was die Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit angeht würde ich sagen ebenbürtig. Ich mag den Hebel der Direttissima etwas lieber, da er runder bzw nicht so kantig ist. Das ist aber meine persönliche Vorliebe und heisst nicht, dass der Tech4 Hebel schlecht ist. Den finde ich nämlich bis auf das etwas kantige Design trotzdem ganz gut - v.a. die Einstellbarkeit.


Das überrascht mich jetzt etwas, denn die Trigura ist laut dieser theoretischen Liste doch weit vor der Direttissima und rechnerisch ist die Tech 4 V4 nicht in der Nähe einer DRT.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. April 2022)

Theoretisch...


----------



## Osti (19. April 2022)

ich muss es mal 1:1 vergleichen, aber da ist nicht viel Unterschied. Trigura mit TS Performance Beläge und die V4 mit den grünen Pro Belägen, beides mal Galfer Scheiben. Ich war ja anfangs auch noch skeptisch, da die V4 nach der ersten Tour noch nicht so recht wollte, aber das hat sich komplett gelegt. Die tut schon richtig gut!


----------



## sprousaTM (19. April 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Angebot über https://www.bike-mountain.de/ eingeholt.
> Direkt über die Webseite angeschrieben, falls es noch jemanden brennend interessieren sollte


Die habe ich auch angeschrieben, aber sie bieten im Bikemarkt nur die Stahlflexvariante an, die Kunststoffleitungsvariante wird bestellt mit 10 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Sind die Stahlflexleitungen dicker als z.b. die Standardshimano-Leitung SM-BH90 ? Der Kanal im Rahmendreieck ist bei mir relativ schmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (19. April 2022)

Wegen der Stahlflexleitung hab ich mal bei bike-mountain nachgefragt. Antwort war das sie den selben Durchmesser haben wie die Standardleitung. Früher war die mal dicker, ist wohl nicht mehr so.


----------



## bummel42 (19. April 2022)

Der Durchmesser der Stahlflexleitung ist mittlerweile auch 5mm.
Dies kann man insb. daran erkennen, dass die Überwurfmutter, die die Leitung am Hebel anschraubt, mittlerweile bei beiden Leitungen die selbe ist.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. April 2022)

Nasum schrieb:


> Wegen der Stahlflexleitung hab ich mal bei bike-mountain nachgefragt. Antwort war das sie den selben Durchmesser haben wie die Standardleitung. Früher war die mal dicker, ist wohl nicht mehr so.


Ich hab die alte Leitung an der Tech3 V4 und die ist richtig fett. Ging am Dash nicht durch den Hinterbau.


----------



## sprousaTM (19. April 2022)

Ja mist, dann hab ich wohl mal eine in Lila bestellt. 🤣  An sich bin ich mit der 4 Pot XT-Bremse zufrieden. Sowhl am E-Enduro als auch am Bio dran. Mit Sinterbelägen, organisch und Trickstuff Powerbelägen gefahren bei beiden auf XTR Scheiben, aber vorne macht die Kiste einfach nicht richtig zu. Hinten ist es in Ordnung.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## bummel42 (19. April 2022)

Ja, die alten Leitungen hatten 6mm.
Die kann man daran erkennen, dass die Überwurfmutter zwei gefräste Rillen und die für 5mm nur eine Rille zur Markierung hat.
HBSP158 (5mm) und HBSP158S (6mm)


----------



## Bugsbenni (19. April 2022)

Die stahlflex Leitung ist 5,14mm dick. Geht durch die meisten Rahmen gut durch.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. April 2022)

Bin die Bremse gestern im Bikepark gefahren,
Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Dosierbarkeit ist hervorragend, man kann man mit wenig Kraft auch stark Bremsen und auch wenn die Bremse ordentlich Temperatur hat , beliebt der Druckpunkt wo er hingehört.
Bekannter mit ner Maxima war auch da, im Stand war der Druckpunkt härter. Ob das jetzt relevant auf der Strecke ist...finden ich noch heraus


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bin die Bremse gestern im Bikepark gefahren,
> Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Dosierbarkeit ist hervorragend, man kann man mit wenig Kraft auch stark Bremsen und auch wenn die Bremse ordentlich Temperatur hat , beliebt der Druckpunkt wo er hingehört.
> Bekannter mit ner Maxima war auch da, im Stand war der Rückpunkt härter. Ob das jetzt relevant auf der Strecke ist...finden ich noch heraus


Bist du mal die Maxima gefahren?


----------



## xMARTINx (19. April 2022)

Bald warum ? 
Hab ich ja auch geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bald warum ?
> Hab ich ja auch geschrieben


Als Vergleich. Du schriebst mir etwas von im Stand.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2022)

Ja war auch nur im Stand. Aber wir tauschen bei nächster Gelegenheit Mal die Räder.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja war auch nur im Stand. Aber wir tauschen bei nächster Gelegenheit Mal die Räder.


Können wir ja auch mal machen wenn du keine Angst hast, dass deine Street Credibility durch das fahren eines E-Bikes zu sehr leidet.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Können wir ja auch mal machen wenn du keine Angst hast, dass deine Street Credibility durch das fahren eines E-Bikes zu sehr leidet.


Bin den Tag eboxx vom Kumpel gefahren, hab ich auch überlebt 😜


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bin den Tag eboxx vom Kumpel gefahren, hab ich auch überlebt 😜


Dann sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn du wieder hier bist.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Dann sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn du wieder hier bist.


Yes mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (20. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Yes mach ich


Warum sagst du nicht Bescheid obwohl du wieder hier bist 🧐


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nicht Bescheid obwohl du wieder hier bist 🧐


Wo wieder ? Darlingerode ? 

Meist fahre ich bzw wir da relativ spontan hin wenn's halt gerade passt


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wo wieder ? Darlingerode ?
> 
> Meist fahre ich bzw wir da relativ spontan hin wenn's halt gerade passt


Ich auch. 😀


----------



## sluette (21. April 2022)

Auch schön zusehen das die V4 inkl. 200er Floating, Adapter K und allen nötigen Schrauben ca. 60g leichter ist als die (in meinem Fall OEM seitig verbaute) SRAM Code RS...


----------



## Homer4 (21. April 2022)

Trotz Trekking Hebel.
Sorry der musste sein


----------



## Mircwidu (21. April 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Trotz Trekking Hebel.
> Sorry der musste sein


Ich finde den Hebel gar nicht so schlimm. Der wirkt nur auf den Bildern Riesig.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hebel gar nicht so schlimm. Der wirkt nur auf den Bildern Riesig.


Ganz genau, das sagte mir am Montag auch ein Mädel im Park...also zum Bremshebel


----------



## Mario_F (21. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ganz genau, das sagte mir am Montag auch ein Mädel im Park...also zum Bremshebel


Also ist der Hebel doch kleiner wie auf den Bildern...


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Also ist der Hebel doch kleiner wie *als* auf den Bildern...


Das wird so sein wie mit den Tech3 Hebeln. Sehen auf den Bildern recht groß aus, sind aber in Live doch kleiner.


----------



## sluette (21. April 2022)

Der TECH4 Hebel hat eine breitere  Auflagefläche für die Finger, hat mich kurz an den Mt7 erinnert. Bin sehr gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (23. April 2022)

hatte das Rad mit der Bremse letztes WE nen paar Höhenmeter aufm Rücken und dabei ist wohl temporär Luft in die Leitung gewandert. Habe es vor der Abfahrt zwar wieder hinbekommen und der Druckpunkt war die ganze Zeit stabil, aber habe mich heute trotzdem drum gekümmert. Denke es war Luft und etwas zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit im AGB. Bei der AGB Dichtung (Diaphragma) haben sie echt mal mitgedacht. Die ist so angeschrägt, dass man die Luft automatisch rausdrückt wenn man die Dichtung mit der einen Seite einsetzt und dann zu anderen Seite runter lässt. Die ist auch relativ dick und stabil und nicht so labberig wie bei Trickstuff, dort ist es schon eine Kunst die wieder ordentlich in den Agb mitsamt Deckel zu bekommen. 

habe auch mal am DRT Hebel rumgefummelt, der Druckpunkt der Trigura ist definitiv härter. Finde das Bremsen aber trotzdem nicht undefinierter. Finde den DRT Hebel dafür aber etwas geschmeidiger am Finger, da er runder ist.  Mal schauen, ob ich demnächst mal beide back2back aufm Trail vergleichen kann.


----------



## Biecher (26. April 2022)

bringt Stahlflex bei den Hope Tech 4 wirklich einen Vorteil? Der Gewichtsunterschied ist ja nicht gerade gering, preislich liegt das Set bei dem auf der letzten Seite genannten Shop gleich. 🤔


----------



## Mario_F (27. April 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> bringt Stahlflex bei den Hope Tech 4 wirklich einen Vorteil? Der Gewichtsunterschied ist ja nicht gerade gering, preislich liegt das Set bei dem auf der letzten Seite genannten Shop gleich. 🤔


ich denke im Allgemeinen hinten ja, vorne nein. Je länger die Leitung desto mehr spürt man die Ausdehnung der Leitung (wenn das System ordentlich warm ist). Bin mit der E4 beide Leitungstypen gefahren... ich hab nichts großartiges gemerkt. Das Um und Auf bei Hope - denk ich - ist sauberes Entlüften und Justieren. Es soll aber auch einige Leute geben, welche einen deutlichen Unterschied spüren.


----------



## bummel42 (27. April 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> bringt Stahlflex bei den Hope Tech 4 wirklich einen Vorteil? Der Gewichtsunterschied ist ja nicht gerade gering, preislich liegt das Set bei dem auf der letzten Seite genannten Shop gleich. 🤔


Ich finde i.A. das es nicht so den großen Unterschied macht.
Fahre aber die Stahlflexleitungen an allen Rädern, da deutlich robuster.
Hatte ein Transition (Bremsleitung unterm Tretlager) und bin in Nepal auf einer Kante mit der Leitung aufgesetzt. Jede normale wäre durch gewesen, die Stahlflex hatte eine leichte Delle und hat den Rest des Urlaubes funktioniert.


----------



## senkaeugen (27. April 2022)

Je kleiner der Geberkolben wird, um so mehr merkt man die Ausdehnung der Leitung ☝️️ 

Mit der T3V4 hatte ich diesbezüglich nichts gemerkt. Bei der Piccola HD war das aber deutlich spürbar, im Stand, vorausgesetzt man benutzt vorne und hinten Bleedblöcke aus Metall! 
Auf dem Trail würde ich es eher als etwas "positives" ansehen, da man hinten mehr weg zum Modulieren hat, v.A. mit kleineren Scheiben...

Da mir diese Tatsache keine Ruhe gelassen hat - psychischer Natur - habe ich nur hinten ne Stahlflexleitung eingebaut und die Druckpunkte bzw. die Wege nach dem DP waren annähernd bis genau gleich (die ☝️der linken und rechten Hand sind halt unterschiedlich sensibel 🤷🏻‍♂️. Nur waren es die Bremspunkte auf dem Trail nicht mehr und ich musste mich erstmal ne Weile an die bissigere hintere Bremse gewöhnen. 
Jetzt ist aber alles super, sowohl im Stand als auch auf dem Trail 😄 Man gewöhnt sich halt mit der Zeit an fast alles 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. April 2022)

Heute habe ich sie endlich verbaut.
Alter Falter, kein Vergleich zur T3.
Mit eingebremsten lila Belägen und 225er Scheibe eine sehr deutliche Umstellung. Scheibe und Beläge sind unverändert.
Super dosierbar aber zum Ende hin macht sie so zu, wie ich es bei noch keinem Hersteller erlebt habe.
Habe allerdings keine Erfahrung mit TS.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich sie endlich verbaut.
> Alter Falter…


…das ist ja (fast) meine  

…heute, nach 15 Wochen ab Bestellung, kam dann auch meine T4V4 fürs Kavenz 😍

Freu mich, demnächst mehr in diesem Kino… 😘


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> …das ist ja (fast) meine
> 
> …heute, nach 15 Wochen ab Bestellung, kam dann auch meine T4V4 fürs Kavenz 😍
> 
> ...


Gute Wahl 😁


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2022)

Definitiv, sieht gut aus! Wollte ja immer ne silberne habe mit orange, bin aber ganz froh doch eine schwarze zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2022)

Lieben Dank für die Complimenti! 😘


----------



## Biecher (27. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> …heute, nach 15 Wochen ab Bestellung, kam dann auch meine T4V4 fürs Kavenz 😍


Hmm wenn du die Hope fürs Kavenz kaufst sollte ich das vielleicht auch tun 🤔


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich sie endlich verbaut.
> Alter Falter, kein Vergleich zur T3.
> Mit eingebremsten lila Belägen und 225er Scheibe eine sehr deutliche Umstellung. Scheibe und Beläge sind unverändert.
> Super dosierbar aber zum Ende hin macht sie so zu, wie ich es bei noch keinem Hersteller erlebt habe.
> Habe allerdings keine Erfahrung mit TS.Anhang anzeigen 1467022


Aber mit der Bremshebelstellung fährst du nicht oder ?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aber mit der Bremshebelstellung fährst du nicht oder ?


Doch, sonst bin ich zu schnell 😁


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2022)

Hast wohl die Handgelenke von Mr. Fantastic. 😅


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> Hmm wenn du die Hope fürs Kavenz kaufst sollte ich das vielleicht auch tun 🤔


Ich hatte letztes Jahr die mit dem großen T und den laaangen L bestellt, bin aber froh, mich unentschieden zu haben.😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr die mit dem großen T und den laaangen L bestellt, bin aber froh, mich unentschieden zu haben.😎


Zeit zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung ist ja genug es sich 2-17 Mal anders zu überlegen 🤣


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2022)

Wenn die Lieferzusagen-Bestätigungen zwischen Händler und Hersteller hin-und zurückgeschoben werden, fühlt man sich auch als Kunde nach ein paar Iterationen dessen a weng verkohlkackeliert.

Hope T4V4 sexy biescht, bin froh drum.😍


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn die Lieferzusagen-Bestätigungen zwischen Händler und Hersteller hin-und zurückgeschoben werden, fühlt man sich auch als Kunde nach ein paar Iterationen dessen a weng verkohlkackeliert.
> 
> Hope T4V4 sexy biescht, bin froh drum.😍


Warte ab bis du sie fährst ;-) bin gespannt was du berichtest, und Foto 🤌


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hast wohl die Handgelenke von Mr. Fantastic. 😅


Elastifrosch 🐸

Habe sie wirklich erstmal maximal runter gedreht um den Freigang am Oberrohr zu testen. Deutlich höher fahre ich die Hebel aber nie. Teils weil ich sehr große Hände habe und wenn ich im Trail vorne bin komme ich mit zu hohen Griffen nicht klar.
Wie so vieles im Leben Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Definitiv, sieht gut aus! Wollte ja immer ne silberne habe mit orange, bin aber ganz froh doch eine schwarze zu haben


Bin echt froh mich für die Kombi entschieden zu haben


----------



## Route66 (27. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Bin echt froh mich für die Kombi entschieden zu haben



 Porno  😍


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Bin echt froh mich für die Kombi entschieden zu haben


Hat definitiv auch was!


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2022)

Die Lenkerklemmung ist einfach ein Traum. So etwas würde eine Trickstuff auf jeden Fall aufwerten. Vielleicht wäre sie dann nicht mehr ganz so leicht aber das wäre mir persönlich vollkommen egal.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2022)

Ja das gefällt mir am Maxima Hebel auch nicht mit dieser Abstützung zum Lenker...macht technisch für mich keinen Sinn


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja das gefällt mir am Maxima Hebel auch nicht mit dieser Abstützung zum Lenker...macht technisch für mich keinen Sinn


Ich denke das ist einfach dem Umstand geschuldet, dass man das Design der DRT genommen bzw. übernommen hatte. Die sollte ja superleicht und trotzdem sehr kraftvoll sein.

Das man dann bei Schlägen von vorn auf die Pumpe eine zu große Belastung hat, wurde erst im Nachgang gemerkt. Daher jetzt auch mit der Version 1.5 und ihrer breiteren Abstützung. Sieht halt nicht so schön aus, da nach der Schelle diese Nase am Hebel noch kommt.

Ich denke da werden wir irgendwann eine Version 2.0 sehen, die das anders löst. Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass so eine Klemme wie bei Hope so viel mehr wiegt als die CNC oder Bandschellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> ... Das man dann bei Schlägen von vorn auf die Pumpe eine zu große Belastung hat ...



Ich denke mal das hat weniger mit Schlägen zu tun sondern wirkt der Belastung entgegen wenn du richtig am Hebel zerrst. Die schmale Schelle kommt da sicherlich schnell ohne "Support" an ihre Grenzen. Ich mag solches Design ja optisch sehr


----------



## senkaeugen (28. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das hat weniger mit Schlägen zu tun sondern wirkt der Belastung entgegen wenn du richtig am Hebel zerrst. Die schmale Schelle kommt da sicherlich schnell ohne "Support" an ihre Grenzen. Ich mag solches Design ja optisch sehr


Glaub mir, der Vorredner hat diesbezüglich mehr Erfahrung als Du es zu tun scheinst😉 

Die angesprochene Abstützung nimmt keine Lasten auf beim Bremsen! Diese ist tatsächlich nur dazu da, dass sich im Falle des Falles (Schlag von vorne auf die Pumpe/AGB) die Pumpe nicht zum Vorbau dreht und somit empfindliche Carbonlenker beschädigt!

Ich denke auch dass in ferner Zukunft eine neue Befestigung (ohne Drehpunkt) kommen wird - zumindest bei mxa und drt.


----------



## sluette (28. April 2022)

Alles klar, überzeugt. Die Hosen können oben bleiben, ich glaube das dann..


----------



## Stuntfrosch (28. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die Lenkerklemmung ist einfach ein Traum. So etwas würde eine Trickstuff auf jeden Fall aufwerten. Vielleicht wäre sie dann nicht mehr ganz so leicht aber das wäre mir persönlich vollkommen egal.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die alten Klemmungen praktischer fand.
Gerade bei sehr schwer lösbaren Griffen wie SQlab ist die 2 Schrauben Variante besser.


----------



## Bugsbenni (28. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die alten Klemmungen praktischer fand.
> Gerade bei sehr schwer lösbaren Griffen wie SQlab ist die 2 Schrauben Variante besser.


Aber wieso? Die Schellen sind doch zum aufklappen😃


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2022)

Bugsbenni schrieb:


> Aber wieso? Die Schellen sind doch zum aufklappen😃


Vielleicht hat er auch nur vom falschen Schellenbaum genascht. 🤭


----------



## Stuntfrosch (28. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch nur vom falschen Schellenbaum genascht. 🤭


Da hast Du wohl nicht ganz unrecht  

Habe in Erwartung des Shimano Systems die Schraube nur gelöst und dann seitlich drauf geschoben.....


Ich geh jetzt schaukeln


----------



## ma1208 (28. April 2022)

Die Shimano kann man doch auch komplett aufklappen 
Zumindest nach dem Drücken dieser seltsamen Sicherung.


----------



## Bugsbenni (28. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl nicht ganz unrecht
> 
> Habe in Erwartung des Shimano Systems die Schraube nur gelöst und dann seitlich drauf geschoben.....
> 
> ...


🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biecher (28. April 2022)

Ist es eigentlich normal dass die Matchmaker 27€ pro Stück kosten? Hab die Bremsen jetzt mal bestellt (Lieferzeit mehrere Wochen), weiß nicht ob ich Entlüftungsset, Matchmaker usw schon bestellen soll. Das kommt mir gerade noch etwas überteuert vor....


----------



## TheFireMike (28. April 2022)

Habe heute mal die grünen Hope Race Beläge an meiner Tech 4 V4 gegen Trickstuff Power Beläge ausgetauscht und muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht.
Sowohl weniger Biss als auch schnelleres Fading. Die Hope Beläge habe ich noch garnicht zum faden bekommen, Bremspower selbst nach langen Abfahrten immer noch konstant. Werde dann wohl bei den Hope Belägen bleiben.


----------



## TheFireMike (28. April 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal dass die Matchmaker 27€ pro Stück kosten? Hab die Bremsen jetzt mal bestellt (Lieferzeit mehrere Wochen), weiß nicht ob ich Entlüftungsset, Matchmaker usw schon bestellen soll. Das kommt mir gerade noch etwas überteuert vor....


Für die Matchmaker habe ich auch soviel bezahlt, Entlüftungsset braucht man m.M.n. nicht unbedingt. Funktionierte auch so einwandfrei, und hatte vorher noch nie ein paar Hope's entlüftet.


----------



## ma1208 (29. April 2022)

Ich habe die TS Power noch nicht in der T4V4 gefahren. Aber habe noch welche auf Lager, die ich fahren wollte, wenn die grünen durch sind. Meiner Erfahrung nach brauchen die Power ein recht sauberes einbremsen, das sie funktionieren. Die grünen Hope/Galfer sind da erstaunlicherweise wirklich sehr unkompliziert gewesen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach brauchen die Power *kein *ein recht sauberes einbremsen, das sie funktionieren.


Mit den Belägen konnte ich bisher eigentlich immer gleich los ohne Angst um fehlende Power zu haben.


----------



## ma1208 (29. April 2022)

Interessant. Kann vielleicht an ggf. leicht unsauberer Sattelausrichtung liegen, dass das bei mir anders war? Ich muss mal die Power in die neue T4V4 stecken, mal sehen, wie sie sich verhalten. Bei der habe ich bisher nur die grünen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (29. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mit den Belägen konnte ich bisher eigentlich immer gleich los ohne Angst um fehlende Power zu haben.


bei mir genauso, fahre die TS Power seit mehreren Jahren (in Magura Sätteln) und habe die nie besonders behandelt bzw eingebremst. Auch bzgl Fading habe ich mit denen nur gute Erfahrung. 

die grünen fand ich jetzt allerdings auch sehr gut!


----------



## shield (29. April 2022)

wie lange habt ihr denn jetzt auf eure hope bremse gewartet?
n kollege wartet auf seine. er hat im januar bestellt.

wäre dankbar über die ein oder andere einschätzung. (habe was von ca 15 wochen gelesen)

danke und grüße


----------



## danimaniac (29. April 2022)

SM-bikes meint welche lieferbar zu haben ;-)

Edit: Scroll mal ein bißchen runter: Unten sind welche, exakt gleiche Beschreibung wie die auf Lager (449€) aber für 419€

Vielleicht geht da was?
Ist halt nur eine schwarz-rote.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> SM-bikes meint welche lieferbar zu haben ;-)
> 
> Edit: Scroll mal ein bißchen runter: Unten sind welche, exakt gleiche Beschreibung wie die auf Lager (449€) aber für 419€
> Vielleicht geht da was?
> Ist halt nur eine schwarz-rote.


sm liefert mWn nur auf Bestellung, die Marge ist zu klein für Bevorratung, schon wegen der Farbauswahl, die auch den Kundenwunsch treffen müsste.☝🏻😂


----------



## loam (29. April 2022)

Was ist denn überhaupt so eine gute Anlaufstelle (auch natürlich vom Preis), wenn man die Bremse ordern will? Welche Händler sind zu empfehlen?

Müsste man doch eigtl. auch über die Hexe ordern können, oder (Hexenwerk)?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Bei mir sm 425e und 15w muss jeder selber wissen, wieviel gut gelaunte Geduld vorhanden ist, sonst bitte nebenan bei TS-eK reinschauen.


----------



## loam (29. April 2022)

Damals hatte ich meine Tech3 noch über den Speer geordert. Der hat auch immer ganz gute Preis für Hope gehabt. Ist ja glaube auch wieder aktiv?


----------



## Osti (29. April 2022)

kann auch GoCycle sehr empfehlen! Sehr freudlich und immer gute Kommunikation!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Speer ist der Ex-Insolvenzer, oder?🤔


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> kann auch GoCycle sehr empfehlen! Sehr freudlich und immer gute Kommunikation!


Und die apothekischten Preise am Platz, Entlüftungskit 48e vor VK.
Jetzt sag bitte nicht „Ja, mei, aber er ist freundlich“.🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (29. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und die apothekischten Preise am Platz, Entlüftungskit 48e vor VK.
> Jetzt sag bitte nicht „Ja, mei, aber er ist freundlich“.🤭


also ich habe keine 48e für das Entlüftungskit bezahlt, und wenn man nett fragt geht idR auch was am Preis. Aber ja, ist halt nicht der "wais ist letzte Preis" vom Basar, dafür stimmt der Service. Kann ja jeder selber wählen was ihm recht und billig ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> also ich habe keine 48e für das Entlüftungskit bezahlt, und wenn man nett fragt geht idR auch was am Preis. Aber ja, ist halt nicht der "wais ist letzte Preis" vom Basar, dafür stimmt der Service.


Das willst du mir jetzt aber nicht unterstellen??🧐


----------



## Osti (29. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das willst du mir jetzt aber nicht unterstellen??🧐


niemals


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und die apothekischten Preise am Platz, Entlüftungskit 48e vor VK.
> Jetzt sag bitte nicht „Ja, mei, aber er ist freundlich“.🤭


Die Kalkulationsspanne für Hope Produkte, gerade für kleine Läden, ist sehr (!) überschaubar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die Kalkulationsspanne für Hope Produkte, gerade für kleine Läden, ist sehr (!) überschaubar.


Ich denke mal, sm ist kleiner als gocycle, aber trotzdem günstiger.🤷‍♀️
Am Ende beide Shops Feierabendwerker.🤔


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, sm ist kleiner als gocycle, aber trotzdem günstiger.🤷‍♀️
> Am Ende beide Shops Feierabendwerker.🤔


Gocycle ist ein kleiner Laden, der in einem Einfamilienhaus sitzt.
War mal dort und fand es klasse.
Evtl spricht man auch unterschiedliche Kunden an.
Über SM kann ich leider nichts sagen aber über GC, die haben sehr häufig Dinge lieferbar, wo woanders Leere ist.


----------



## Zero Fighter (29. April 2022)

Hab heut einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen -> es gibt einen Rückruf für die Tech4 (ob das alle oder eine Charge betrifft weis ich nicht).
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird der Kolben im Hebel getauscht oder so, er hat auf alle Fälle schon alle Teile von Hope bekommen und es ist natürlich kostenfrei.
Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm bzw. gibts hier genug Firmen die mal anders reagiert hätten und nicht so proaktiv.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2022)

Tut mir dann echt leid, für die Armen Teufel, die die Bremse als erste am Ratt hatten.


----------



## DHRc (30. April 2022)

Ep bekomme ich aktuell noch Trch 4 Bremsen ab Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (30. April 2022)

Meine Tech4 V4 ist auch endlich da. 
Optisch ein Traum, so finde ich!


----------



## sluette (30. April 2022)

Mega Farbkombi!!!


----------



## bummel42 (30. April 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Mega Farbkombi!!!


Danke. 
Ist für mein hb130, das hat auch grüne Farbtupfer.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (30. April 2022)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Hab heut einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen -> es gibt einen Rückruf für die Tech4 (ob das alle oder eine Charge betrifft weis ich nicht).
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird der Kolben im Hebel getauscht oder so, er hat auf alle Fälle schon alle Teile von Hope bekommen und es ist natürlich kostenfrei.
> Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm bzw. gibts hier genug Firmen die mal anders reagiert hätten und nicht so proaktiv.


Hast du dazu mehr infos? Auf der Hope Seite um im B2B sind dazu keine Notizen.... Ich hab mal Robin deswegen angeschrieben, mal sehen was von Ihm kommt.


----------



## Bugsbenni (30. April 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Meine Tech4 V4 ist auch endlich da.
> Optisch ein Traum, so finde ich!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1468602
> ...


Ja,die farbkombi ist super, da muß ich mir doch fast überlegen, einen zweiten Satz zu meiner silbernen zu bestellen 🤦


----------



## ma1208 (1. Mai 2022)

Das Grün gibt's aber nicht für Normalos, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (1. Mai 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das Grün gibt's aber nicht für Normalos, oder?


Nope. Soweit ich informiert bin nur für besitzer eines hope bikes und für gesponsorte.


----------



## ma1208 (1. Mai 2022)

Das war auch mein Kenntnisstand. Denn grün hätte ich auch genommen. So bleibt es leider bei all black.


----------



## bummel42 (1. Mai 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Nope. Soweit ich informiert bin nur für besitzer eines hope bikes und für gesponsorte.


Das stimmt, so weit ich weiß. 
Insb. das große Bore Cap in grün ist, yeehaah, eine Einzeleloxierung für mich. 
Ich träume immer noch von einem komplett grünen Sattel, Jugendtraum, aber das wird nichts mehr. 😭


----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2022)

Für Tech3 (Pumpe und Sattel) gibt’s grüne Deckel in diversen Shops in UK. Habe meine bei Tarty Bikes bestellt. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die demnächst auch welche für die TECH4 haben.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (2. Mai 2022)

sind ja die gleichen Teile wie bei der Tech 3,... kann man 1:1 tauschen


Hat jemand noch irgendwie infos rausbekommen bzgl. des Rückrufs?


----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2022)

Bad_Cave_99 schrieb:


> sind ja die gleichen Teile wie bei der Tech 3,... kann man 1:1 tauschen



Ja, für den Sattel sind sie gleich









						Hope V4 / E4 Bore Cap
					

Buy Hope V4 / E4 Bore Cap as well as a wide range of Disc Brake Spares and other trials bike products from the world's leading trials bike shop, TartyBikes.




					www.tartybikes.co.uk
				




Sonderanfertigung ist das wohl kaum.

Gibt‘s übrigens auch bei BMO









						Bohrungsdeckel für V4/E4 Bremssattel Klein - Grün
					

Hope Bohrungsdeckel für die V4 und E4 Bremsszange.




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## bummel42 (2. Mai 2022)

In beiden Shops gibt es nur die kleinen BoreCaps in grün.
Die großen sind in allen Farben zu erhalten.
Das HB130 wird mit der E4 ausgeliefert, daher gibt es grün nur in klein.


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (3. Mai 2022)

Hier die Antwort vom Hope Support. 

Also so wie ich das lese, wenn die Bremse von Anfang an Probleme hat den Druck zu halten muss der Kolben bzw Dichtung im Hebel getauscht werden, sonst nicht. Oder wie lest ihr das?


----------



## Osti (3. Mai 2022)

würde ich auch so interpretieren. Hatte ich auch mal bei nem Moto Hebel, die Bohrung zum AGB war unsauber und hat immer die Primärdichtung des Gebers angeknabbert.


----------



## bummel42 (3. Mai 2022)

Ja.
Wenn sie nach dem einbauen Schwierigkeiten macht, dann Kolben tauschen.
Ansonsten, alles i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (4. Mai 2022)

Habe meine Tech4 gestern auch verbaut.
Erste Montage habe ich mit den vorherigen Belägen gemacht um die reine Mehrkraft aus den Hebeln erfühlen zu können. Außerdem wollte ich so schauen wie sich der Druckpunkt verändert, ohne Einflüsse von nicht eingebremsten Belägen zu haben.

Meine Eindrücke:

der Hebel ist wirklich länger. Ich habe den Tech4 gegenüber dem Tech3 ca. 2cm weiter Richtung Vorbau verschoben
Der Hebel ist an und für sich etwas kantiger. Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es besser oder schlechter ist.
Der Dreckpunkt ist etwas weicher als bei der Tech3. Aber nicht schwammig. man spürt schon wann die Beläge anliegen
Die Anfangskraft ist mit der Tech3 vergleichbar. Kräftigeres reingreifen erzeugt aber spürbar mehr Kraft als die Tech3
Insgesamt find eich die Performance wie bei Hope gewohnt. Man spürt wann die Bremse einsetzt und kann dann über Weg und Kraft die Bremse modulieren.
Im Gegensatz zu einer Shimano die halt sehr digital am Anfang ist.
Die Hebel ist gegenüber der Tech3 geschmeidiger
Montage/entlüften/etc. alles wie immer
Einzig der Ausgleichsbehälter steht nicht mehr so 'schräg'. Dies macht das entlüften einfacher
Der Matchmaker und der I-Spec EV-Adapter haben deutlich mehr Verstellbereich als bei der Tech3. Eindeutige Verbesserung
Ob man jetzt die Klappschelle braucht. Ist ein nettes Feature, war aber auch bei der Tech3 gut gelöst.


----------



## danimaniac (4. Mai 2022)

jetzt musst du nur noch die Grüntöne anpassen  

Das Grün an der Bremse ist DER HAMMER!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2022)

Was kann Hope für das Spaxgrün von Fremdherstellern? 🤔


----------



## bummel42 (4. Mai 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> jetzt musst du nur noch die Grüntöne anpassen
> 
> Das Grün an der Bremse ist DER HAMMER!


Danke.
Die unterschiedlichen Töne sind mir auf den Bildern auch deutlich aufgefallen.
Ich hoffe, dass die Sonne die Farben angleicht.


----------



## danimaniac (4. Mai 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was kann Hope für das Spaxgrün von Fremdherstellern? 🤔


Ist doch ein Hope Rahmen?
Dann könnte die Hardware zumindest auch direkt von hope kommen.


----------



## bummel42 (4. Mai 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Hope Rahmen?
> Dann könnte die Hardware zumindest auch direkt von hope kommen.


Ja, das ist ein HB130.
Deswegen war ich ja auch ein wenig traurig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2022)

Berichte doch mal, ob einer der Eloxaltöne in der Sonne verblasst.🤔


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Mai 2022)

Nur wenn man ständig im Biergarten zu lange Pause macht 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Grizzly71 (4. Mai 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Berichte doch mal, ob einer der Eloxaltöne in der Sonne verblasst.🤔


Hat die Eloxalfarbe nicht auch was mit dem Grundmaterial zu tun? Alu gibt es schließlich in vielen Varianten.
Wobei.....die zwei Grün's sind ja schon sehr verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (4. Mai 2022)

Wenn man mal ganz genau hinsieht haben nicht mal die beiden borecaps das selbe grün. 

Meine tech3 gebergehäuse haben auch ein leicht anderes orange als die zugehörgen schellen.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Mai 2022)

Da muss ich sagen das sie, in meinem Fall, beim orange das wohl besser im Griff haben, das passt alles perfekt zusammen, Naben, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Vorbau, Bremse...


----------



## danimaniac (4. Mai 2022)

jaa jaaa


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2022)

Was hat eine Merktafel ohne Bier zur Auswahl mit Männern zu tun? ☝🏻🧐


----------



## Schattenseite (4. Mai 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Hat die Eloxalfarbe nicht auch was mit dem Grundmaterial zu tun? Alu gibt es schließlich in vielen Varianten.
> Wobei.....die zwei Grün's sind ja schon sehr verschieden


Genau daran liegt es.Wir haben mehrfach versucht ,den Grünen Eloxalton auf einen Bremssattel zu bekommen.Das Ergebnis war nicht so dolle.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (4. Mai 2022)

Die Farbtöne zeigten bei mir öfters eine „gewisse“ Streuung. Vor allem von Borecaps zu den AGB Deckeln. Da musste ich immer einige bestellen und dann abgleichen.
Aber mir gefällt es ganz gut was ich hier so seh und lese über die T4. Hat schon jemand eine in silber/bau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine in silber/bau?


Gesehen hab ich bisher nur orange/bau. 🤔


----------



## ziag (5. Mai 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Genau daran liegt es.Wir haben mehrfach versucht ,den Grünen Eloxalton auf einen Bremssattel zu bekommen.Das Ergebnis war nicht so dolle.


ergebnisse beim farblichen eloxiereen haben nicht nur mit dem Grundmaterial sondern auch mit extremen Prozessgrenzen und Schichtdicken zu tun - da kann man als OEM/Lieferant fast verzweifeln und muss dann häufig die Toleranzen aufmachen und nicht so lässige Ergebnisse akzeptieren. Quelle: österr. Mottorradhersteller QM


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Mai 2022)

Wie ist denn die neue Tech4 *X2* im Vergleich zur alten Tech3 *E4*? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## loam (5. Mai 2022)

Ist mal jemand eine Dominion A4/Cura 4 und jetzt die Tech4 V4 gefahren, und kann beide miteinander vergleichen?
Traue der Hope irgendwie nicht so. Will die nicht kaufen, und dann enttäuscht sein. 

Damals die Tech3 hat mir leider garnicht gefallen von der Performance.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2022)

Bei mir wird die T4V4 Cura 4/2 ablösen, da kann ich sicherlich was zu schreiben, wenn montiert, eingebremst und Trail-tested.

Nachtrag: Wenn die Hope _annähernd _die Bremskraft und Stabilität der Cura erreicht, dabei aber nahe an der „legendären“ Hope-Dosierbarkeit ist (kenne ich nicht, ist meine erste Bremse von Hope), _dann _wäre ich sehr sehr zufrieden!
Außerdem wünsche ich mir eine linearere Kraftentwicklung. Die Cura beißt zu Anfang ziemlich heftig, was auf langsamen, steilen Trails schon ein wenig Tricks ist. Insbesondere wenn der Untergrund feuchter/rutschiger wird.


----------



## Schattenseite (5. Mai 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die T4V4 Cura 4/2 ablösen, da kann ich sicherlich was zu schreiben, wenn montiert, eingebremst und Trail-tested.
> 
> Nachtrag: Wenn die Hope _annähernd _die Bremskraft und Stabilität der Cura erreicht, dabei aber nahe an der „legendären“ Hope-Dosierbarkeit ist (kenne ich nicht, ist meine erste Bremse von Hope), _dann _wäre ich sehr sehr zufrieden!
> Außerdem wünsche ich mir eine linearere Kraftentwicklung. Die Cura beißt zu Anfang ziemlich heftig, was auf langsamen, steilen Trails schon ein wenig Tricks ist. Insbesondere wenn der Untergrund feuchter/rutschiger wird.


Ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit ,und du wirst sicherlich begeistert sein,von der Dosierbarkeit.Fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren Hope und möchte keine andere mehr haben.Viel Spass damit.


----------



## sasch12 (5. Mai 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ist mal jemand eine Dominion A4/Cura 4 und jetzt die Tech4 V4 gefahren, und kann beide miteinander vergleichen?
> Traue der Hope irgendwie nicht so. Will die nicht kaufen, und dann enttäuscht sein.
> 
> Damals die Tech3 hat mir leider garnicht gefallen von der Performance.


ich ersetz die Dominion A4 durch eine V4...
momentan hab ich vorne die Hope und hinten noch die Hayes dran, so kann ich besser vergleichen.
Die Hayes ist eine richtig gute Bremse aber die Hope kann alles nochmal besser !
bin aber noch zu wenig gefahren um abschliessend zu berichten.
ich komm auch mit den Hebeln an der Hope besser klar aber das ist ja bei jedem anders...


----------



## loam (5. Mai 2022)

Okay, die Cura4 welche ich grade fahre ist auf jeden Fall auch ein Benchmark für mich bisher. Sehr gute Bremse. Einzig die Hebel finde ich nicht so gut. Ein kugelgelagerter Griff ist da schon geiler.

Muss mal schauen. Evtl. schnall ich auch Diretissima Hebel an die Cura. Das sicher auch ne schöne Kombo.
Oder halt die Hope bzw. Dominion.


----------



## Osti (6. Mai 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die T4V4 Cura 4/2 ablösen, da kann ich sicherlich was zu schreiben, wenn montiert, eingebremst und Trail-tested.
> 
> Nachtrag: Wenn die Hope _annähernd _die Bremskraft und Stabilität der Cura erreicht, dabei aber nahe an der „legendären“ Hope-Dosierbarkeit ist (kenne ich nicht, ist meine erste Bremse von Hope), _dann _wäre ich sehr sehr zufrieden!
> Außerdem wünsche ich mir eine linearere Kraftentwicklung. Die Cura beißt zu Anfang ziemlich heftig, was auf langsamen, steilen Trails schon ein wenig Tricks ist. Insbesondere wenn der Untergrund feuchter/rutschiger wird.


von der Bremskraft finde ich die T4V4 sogar über der Cura4. V4 mit grünen Belägen und Cura4 mit den oragnischen Standard. Mir war die Cura4 aber auch viel zu digital, die V4 entfaltet die Kraft viel kontrollierter! 

bin letzte WE mal wieder die Trigura gefahren und ohne eine Wissenschaft draus zu machen, würde ich sagen, dass die noch mal mehr Bumms hat als die T4V4, auch der Druckpunkt ist härter. Aber, nachdem ich mit der V4 ja bereits in den Bergen auf ner richtigen Bremsenkiller Abfahrt war und die nullkommanull Fading hatte und immer mehr als genug Bremskraft um sich über den Lenker zu werfen, finde ich die Kraftentfaltung der V4 fast ein bisschen besser.


----------



## loam (6. Mai 2022)

Also Stoppies kein Problem mit der V4? Das ist mir wirklich wichtig. Geht mit der Cura/Galfer super. 🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. Mai 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Also Stoppies kein Problem mit der V4? Das ist mir wirklich wichtig. Geht mit der Cura/Galfer super. 🍻


Absolut kein Problem


----------



## hemi (6. Mai 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Also Stoppies kein Problem mit der V4? Das ist mir wirklich wichtig. Geht mit der Cura/Galfer super. 🍻


Das bekomme ich sogar mit meiner T3V4 hin 🤔


----------



## Homer4 (6. Mai 2022)

und ich mit meiner deore m6100  🤫


----------



## Biecher (6. Mai 2022)

und ich hiermit


			https://i0.wp.com/iwerk24.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/iWerk-00783-Weiß-scaled-1030x687.jpg


----------



## Homer4 (6. Mai 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> und ich hiermit
> 
> 
> https://i0.wp.com/iwerk24.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/iWerk-00783-Weiß-scaled-1030x687.jpg


Der war top


----------



## JuuMa (10. Mai 2022)

Ich möchte wirklich gerne irgendwo einen Satz V4 Bremsen in Silber-Silber mit Stahlflexleitungen bestellen. Der einzige Shop mit absehbarer Lieferzeit scheint gocycle zu sein. Allerdings nur mit Kunststoffleitungen. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Mai 2022)

JuuMa schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich gerne irgendwo einen Satz V4 Bremsen in Silber-Silber mit Stahlflexleitungen bestellen. Der einzige Shop mit absehbarer Lieferzeit scheint gocycle zu sein. Allerdings nur mit Kunststoffleitungen. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich?


Such Dir (kleine) Hope Händler raus und schreib/ruf die an.
Auf dem Weg bekommt man nebenbei auch noch einen guten Preis.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass so ein Modell kaum jemand auf Lager haben wird.
Und wenn alle bei Hope bestellen müssen wird bei allen auch die Lieferzeit ähnlich sein.


----------



## JuuMa (10. Mai 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Such Dir (kleine) Hope Händler raus und schreib/ruf die an.
> Auf dem Weg bekommt man nebenbei auch noch einen guten Preis.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass so ein Modell kaum jemand auf Lager haben wird.
> Und wenn alle bei Hope bestellen müssen wird bei allen auch die Lieferzeit ähnlich sein.


Weißt du welche kleinen Händler Hope vertreiben? Im Netz sind die schwer zu finden. Im Prinzip finde ich es gut einen kleinen Händler zu unterstützen anstatt die üblichen großen Versender zu nutzen. Das es zu etwas längerer Lieferzeit kommt hab ich mir schon gedacht. Irgendwann vor Ende dieser Saison wäre schön😊


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (10. Mai 2022)

Hope listet auf ihrer Homepage auch kleinere Händler ohne Internetauftritt:





__





						StackPath
					





					www.hopetech.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (10. Mai 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Habe meine Tech4 gestern auch verbaut.
> Erste Montage habe ich mit den vorherigen Belägen gemacht um die reine Mehrkraft aus den Hebeln erfühlen zu können. Außerdem wollte ich so schauen wie sich der Druckpunkt verändert, ohne Einflüsse von nicht eingebremsten Belägen zu haben.
> 
> Meine Eindrücke:
> ...



So, jetzt noch ein paar Tage und ein paar Eindrücke mehr:

der Druckpunkt ist jetzt nach einigen Ausfahrten, und nachdem sich alles eingeschliffen hat, Top. Nicht knallhart, aber doch deutlich spürbar
Ich bin die alten Beläge gefahren, konnte also die reine Hebelkraft erfahren.
Ich finde sie deutlich bemerkbar, aber immer im dosierbaren Bereich. Die Kraft nimmt über den Weg deutlich zu. Ich finde sie aber dosierbar und nicht 'plötzlich' einsetzend
Der Hebel fühlt sich etwas eckiger an. Wenn man die Bremse gezogen hat, ist dies aber nicht mehr spürbar
Der größerer Verstellbereich der Matchmaker/i-Spec-Adapter ist cool. Ich konnte die Hebel so platzieren, wie ich sie haben wollte
Insgesamt: Ich finde eine bessere Bremse als die Tech3. 
Es ist und bleibt eine Hope (zum Glück).
Die Verbesserungen sind dort wo sie brauchbar sind und haben eine insgesamt gute Bremse weiter verbessert.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Mai 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch ein paar Tage und ein paar Eindrücke mehr:
> 
> der Druckpunkt ist jetzt nach einigen Ausfahrten, und nachdem sich alles eingeschliffen hat, Top. Nicht knallhart, aber doch deutlich spürbar
> Ich bin die alten Beläge gefahren, konnte also die reine Hebelkraft erfahren.
> ...


Sehr schön zusammengefasst. Bis auf die Matchmaker, die noch unterwegs sind, deckt es sich exakt mit meinen Eindrücken.


----------



## bummel42 (10. Mai 2022)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Hab heut einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen -> es gibt einen Rückruf für die Tech4 (ob das alle oder eine Charge betrifft weis ich nicht).
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird der Kolben im Hebel getauscht oder so, er hat auf alle Fälle schon alle Teile von Hope bekommen und es ist natürlich kostenfrei.
> Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm bzw. gibts hier genug Firmen die mal anders reagiert hätten und nicht so proaktiv.



Also, um dies noch einmal abzuschließen.
Es hat zu Beginn bei einigen wenigen Bremsen Probleme mit den Kolbendichtungen gegeben. Dadurch konnte (tröpfchenweise) DOT entweichen.
Als Lösung wurde der Kolben getauscht. Das klingt erst einmal nicht logisch, aber der Kolben wurde incl. der Dichtungen an die Händler geliefert. Und jeder der einmal die Kolbendichtungen montiert hat, wird wissen warum.   ;-)
Wichtig:

das Problem ist seit längerem behoben
es gab nur wenige betroffene Bremsen
das DOT trat tröpfchenweise aus, es war kein Komplettversagen


----------



## Biecher (11. Mai 2022)

Kann man eigentlich bei Hope die Olive, Kupfer Scheibe und das Teil das man in den Schlauch steckt mehrmals verwenden?


----------



## CaseOnline (11. Mai 2022)

Biecher schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei Hope die Olive, Kupfer Scheibe und das Teil das man in den Schlauch steckt mehrmals verwenden?


Ja. Olive musst Du halt sehr vorsichtig aufbiegen.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das ein extrem hohes quietschen beim bremsen am nicht hundert Prozent ausgerichteten Sattel liegt? War das so? 
Wie richtet ihr eure aus? War eigentlich nach den ersten Runden guter Dinge nur heute auf der Feierabendrunde fing sie massiv an Geräusche zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Mai 2022)

Meist Kombination aus Scheibe/Beläge. Welche Scheiben fährst du ?

Meine hat schon eine Abfahrtsmeter geschafft und null gequietscht, zum Glück...


----------



## bummel42 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich mache es, wie es Hope empfiehlt. 
Sattel über der Scheibe zentrieren und dann die Beläge ausrichten. 
Kann beim ersten Mal etwas dauern. 
Die bisherigen Hope Bremsbeläge waren, meiner Meinung nach, extrem empfindlich gegenüber zu schnellem und zu scharfen einbremsen.
Dies kann auch zu Geräuschen führen.


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2022)

Ist so ein extrem hohes pfiepen. Schwer zu beschreiben.
Eingebremst habe ich sie eigentlich ordentlich.
Scheiben sind Shimano XTR RT-MT900 Ice-Tech Freeza. Ich werde noch mal versuchen sie besser auszurichten


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (17. Mai 2022)

Hope und Shimanoscheiben quietscht gerne mal, hatte ich schon öfter. Seitdem ich nur noch hope Scheiben fahre hab ich das problem nicht mehr


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2022)

Hab das Problem das am Occam centerlock LRS verbaut sind (welche mittelfristig nicht getauscht werden) und ich die shimano Scheiben günstig geschossen haben (Kleinanzeigen). 
Falls das aber nicht besser wird wandern die ans andere Rad.
Funktionieren die Hope Scheiben floating eigentlich mit centerlock Adaptern oder welche Scheiben sind noch zu empfehlen mit CL


----------



## Rad-ab (17. Mai 2022)

Nur als Hinweis: Centerlock Adapter und Floating Disc ist afaik meistens vom (Disc-)Hersteller nicht zugelassen.

Bei den Hope Floating zusätzlich aufpassen, die sind recht dick.
Kann dann schon einmal sein, dass die Nieten an der PM Aufnahme schleifen, je nach Rahmen.
Bin, weil ich unbedingt Floating wollte, auf die Magura Scheiben mit einer T3V4 gewechselt, das geht bei mir, da deren Nieten nicht überstehen.


----------



## Maffin_ (17. Mai 2022)

Ich habe wegen Centerlock, kam leider mit dem bike, jetzt Sram HS2 scheiben genommen. Wie gut die mit Hope funktionieren kann ich dir aber erst sagen wenn irgendwann die Bremse da ist ^^


----------



## ernmar (17. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich hier querlese habt ihr fast alle die V4 gekauft für den Einsatz am Enduro. Ist die so viel besser als die E4, welche ja eigentlich von Hope für Enduro gedacht ist? Der einzige Unterschied liegt in dem Kolbendurchmesser, oder? Ist schon mal jemand beide Bremsen im Vergleich gefahren? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis. Meistens kostet die V4 ja mehr als die E4.
Das wäre meine erste Hope Bremse.


----------



## wilderkaiser (17. Mai 2022)

JuuMa schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich gerne irgendwo einen Satz V4 Bremsen in Silber-Silber mit Stahlflexleitungen bestellen. Der einzige Shop mit absehbarer Lieferzeit scheint gocycle zu sein. Allerdings nur mit Kunststoffleitungen. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich?


...dito. Genau die suche ich auch


----------



## bummel42 (17. Mai 2022)

Immer V4. 
Kost nicht viel mehr, wiegt nicht viel mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (17. Mai 2022)

Und viel mehr Bumms


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Mai 2022)

Fahre die E4, da sie für mich reicht. Wiege zwar auch >90kg aber für alles was ich hier mit dem trailbike fahre ist sie mehr als ausreichen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Mai 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Immer V4.
> Kost nicht viel mehr, wiegt nicht viel mehr.


Gibt es die Unterschiede in der Belaggröße noch? Bei der Tech3 harmonierten aus diesem Grund die Trickstuff Dächle UL nur mit der E4 weil die Beläge der V4 auch einen größeren/breiteren Reibring erforderten. 

Würde gern auf die T4E4 gehen wenn obiges Problem aber nicht mehr existiert kann's auch ne T4V4 werden.


----------



## danimaniac (18. Mai 2022)

Die Beläge/Belaggrößen wurden nicht geändert.


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Also, um dies noch einmal abzuschließen.
> Es hat zu Beginn bei einigen wenigen Bremsen Probleme mit den Kolbendichtungen gegeben. Dadurch konnte (tröpfchenweise) DOT entweichen.
> Als Lösung wurde der Kolben getauscht. Das klingt erst einmal nicht logisch, aber der Kolben wurde incl. der Dichtungen an die Händler geliefert. Und jeder der einmal die Kolbendichtungen montiert hat, wird wissen warum.   ;-)
> Wichtig:
> ...



Gibt's hier eigentlich Betroffene?

Sonst muss ich mich hier mal outen (fühlt sich ein bisschen so an wie vor 2 Jahren als der COVID Mist durchstartete )...
Weiß nicht warum ich's erst bei der 6ten Tour mit der Bremse merke aber nun ist es so. Wenn ich die Bremse leicht ziehe und am Druckpunkt halte, merke ich wie dieser langsam zum Lenker hin wandert und schließlich auch dort ankommt. Wenn ich hingegen direkt voll ziehe, bleibt er fühlbar länger konstant.
Man kann so fahren, muss dann allerdings öfters nachpumpen und in steilem Gelände würde ich das nicht machen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2022)

Hört sich eher nach Luft an?! 🧐


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

Ne, wenn Luft drin ist hast du einen extrem weichen Druckpunkt. 
Hier ist der Druckpunkt da und wandert dann unter geringem Zug am Hebel zum Lenker. Das Problem hatten wir letztes Jahr bei der MT5 von meinem Sohn auch, nur da mussten wir in Saalbachs Bike Apotheken den ganzen Hebel tauschen und nicht nur die Kolben...


----------



## JuuMa (23. Mai 2022)

Es könnte auch eine defekte Dichtung am Kolben sein.


----------



## bummel42 (23. Mai 2022)

Die kaputte Dichtung sollte aber auch Luft ins System lassen.
Ich würde mal entlüften und schauen ob Luft kommt. Wenn ja, hast Du ggf. ein Problem mit der Kolbendichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (23. Mai 2022)

hört sich nach primär Dichtung am Geber an, hatte ich schon mal am Moto-Hebel. Wenn man langsam zieht bzw immer mal wieder leicht, dann drückt sich etwas Bremsflüssigkeit durch bevor die sekundäre Dichtung abschliesst. Zieht man schnell ist der Effekt deutlich geringer.


----------



## JuuMa (23. Mai 2022)

In diesem Video wird so ein Problem gezeigt. In der Videobeschreibung ist dann die Lösung verlinkt. Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

Neue Kolben habe ich schonmal:


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

JuuMa schrieb:


> In diesem Video wird so ein Problem gezeigt. In der Videobeschreibung ist dann die Lösung verlinkt. Vielleicht hilft es ja.


Ne, bei mir verhält es sich etwas anders. Ich muss nicht pumpen sondern nur den Druckpunkt leicht drücken:


----------



## JuuMa (23. Mai 2022)

Entschuldige dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Ich bin auf die Lösung gespannt. Ist ja alles noch ein Garantiefall.


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

Sorry, nun ist das Video da. Hatte Probleme es hier einzustellen 🤦‍♂️

Werde ich heute abend mal umbauen und berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2022)

Erledigt!
Wechseln der Kolben dauert ungefähr 5min pro Seite + entlüften. 
Im Stand fühlt es sich nun gut an, das Nachlassen des DP tritt nicht mehr auf. 
Denke das war's...


----------



## sluette (24. Mai 2022)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob da auch noch eine Rückrufaktion für die neuen Edelstahl-Kolben kommt.
Als ich nach dem Hebel-Umbau die Bremse entlüften wollte und dazu die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut habe, hatte sich bei einem der Kolben das Phenol-Insert gelöst, stand deutlich aus dem Edelstahlkolben hervor und ließ sich wieder sehr locker in seine Endlage drücken...


----------



## Bugsbenni (24. Mai 2022)

So ein Insert ist bei mir auch schon Mal rausgekommen, ist aber ja nicht schlimm. Wird durch einen Gummiring im Kolben gehalten, da wird wohl ein wenig Feuchtigkeit drangekommen und dadurch leichter rausgeflutsch sein


----------



## Mat203 (24. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Neue Kolben habe ich schonmal:
> Anhang anzeigen 1483840


Ich hab bei meinen Tech 4 Hebeln das gleiche Problem, hast du die Kolben direkt von Hope bekommen oder über den Händler?


----------



## sluette (24. Mai 2022)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinen Tech 4 Hebeln das gleiche Problem, hast du die Kolben direkt von Hope bekommen oder über den Händler?


Meine Händler hatte schon welche von Hope bekommen. Sollten eigentlich alle Händler haben die Bremsen aus der ersten Serie geliefert bekommen haben.


----------



## StelioKontos (30. Mai 2022)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gibt es die Unterschiede in der Belaggröße noch? Bei der Tech3 harmonierten aus diesem Grund die Trickstuff Dächle UL nur mit der E4 weil die Beläge der V4 auch einen größeren/breiteren Reibring erforderten.
> 
> Würde gern auf die T4E4 gehen wenn obiges Problem aber nicht mehr existiert kann's auch ne T4V4 werden.


Wie siehts mit den Dächle HD aus und der V4 aus? Sollte doch eigentlich passen da die Trickstuff Maxima auch V4 Beläge verwendet.


----------



## ma1208 (30. Mai 2022)

Passt bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (30. Mai 2022)

Meine T4V4 ist nun auch endlich ein paar Wochen getestet und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert.
Im Sattel sind noch meine alten Trickstuff Power Beläge die auf 203mm Intend Aeros drücken. 
Erste Aktion ging fast komplett in die Hose nachdem ich so beherzt in die Hebel gegriffen habe wie bei der alten Tech 3. Ich muss sagen, die Teile packen schon sehr viel besser zu. Druckpunkt etwas weicher, aber das ist gut zu verkraften.


----------



## JuuMa (30. Mai 2022)

Meine v4 ist endlich da und montiert.
Entlüften mit Bleedkit war extrem einfach zu meiner Überraschung.
Die Bremskraft, mit grünen Belägen und den 2mm Galfer Wave Scheiben, ist deutlich stärker bei geringerer Fingerkraft als bei meiner alten SLX.
Dabei ist der Druckpunkt zwar weicher aber dabei auch viel dosierbarer.
Ich fand das knackige Auf-Zu Gefühl der SLX am Anfang ziemlich geil. Mit dem weicheren aber kraftvolleren Gefühl der V4 fühle ich mich aber deutlich wohler.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Mai 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit den Dächle HD aus und der V4 aus? Sollte doch eigentlich passen da die Trickstuff Maxima auch V4 Beläge verwendet.


V4 mit Dächle HD klappt wunderbar. Die Combo fahre ich bereits. Am anderen Rad jedoch sind Dächle UL drauf. Wenn ich in die Verlegenheit komme ne Tech4 zu bestellen wird es dann wohl die E4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilBoss (30. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum meine Tech4 V4 mit dem Galfer Bremsadapter PM 203+20 nicht zusammen passt? Formula und Mt7 passen damit an die 223mm Scheibe... Hope Sattel wohl nicht. Was nehme ich da jetzt? Muss an eine 38...
Danke und Grüße!
Phil


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2022)

Laut der FOX Seite hat die 38 PM7 (180mm). Hast du den GALFER dann als zweiten Adapter montiert? Also erst einen +23mm und dann nochmal den GALFER?

Ich würde sagen du brauchst diesen hier:









						GALFER Adapter Postmount +43 mm | schwarz, 8,95 €
					

GALFER Adapter Postmount +43 mm | schwarz Dieser Bremssatteladapter ermöglicht Dir die Montage fast jeder PM Bremse an diversen Post Mount Gabeln und Hinter




					r2-bike.com


----------



## PatrickM85 (30. Mai 2022)

Ich hab Trickstuff 43 mm und passt wunderbar mit den 223 mm  Galferscheiben an einer Mezzer Pro


----------



## PhilBoss (31. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Laut der FOX Seite hat die 38 PM7 (180mm). Hast du den GALFER dann als zweiten Adapter montiert? Also erst einen +23mm und dann nochmal den GALFER?
> 
> Ich würde sagen du brauchst diesen hier:
> 
> ...


Ich glaube den habe ich, mit dem Bezeichnungen habe ich es nicht so wie man merkt 
Ist nicht festgezogen auf den Bildern. Ich glaube sogar dass die Beläge anstoßen, nicht zwingend der Sattel...sieht man schlecht...


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

Wenn die Scheibe 223mm hat und der Adapter +43mm, sollte es passen.
Hast du vielleicht die Bremsbeläge mal rausgenommen und nicht korrekt eingebaut?
Ist die Feder korrekt zwischen den Belägen montiert?


----------



## PhilBoss (31. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn die Scheibe 223mm hat und der Adapter +43mm, sollte es passen.
> Hast du vielleicht die Bremsbeläge mal rausgenommen und nicht korrekt eingebaut?
> Ist die Feder korrekt zwischen den Belägen montiert?


Hab noch nix gemacht außer Leitung kürzen. 
Aber danke für den Tipp. Dann muss es ja daran liegen, wenn der Adapter passt.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2022)

Das ist, meine ich, der falsche Adapter, das sollte einer für hinten sein.
Wäre jetzt seltsam wenn's an der neuen Bremse liegt


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das ist, meine ich, der falsche Adapter, das sollte einer für hinten sein.
> Wäre jetzt seltsam wenn's an der neuen Bremse liegt


+43 ist +43, egal ob vorne oder hinten. Und wenn FOX die 38 für 180mm auslegt muss das passen…


----------



## bummel42 (31. Mai 2022)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Ich glaube den habe ich, mit dem Bezeichnungen habe ich es nicht so wie man merkt
> Ist nicht festgezogen auf den Bildern. Ich glaube sogar dass die Beläge anstoßen, nicht zwingend der Sattel...sieht man schlecht...


Die V4 Sättel sind tendenziell gross, der große Kolben passt nicht in alle Adapter.
Das passiert z.B. bei Shimano Adaptern. Ich würde i.A. daher bei der V4 immer zu einem Adapter von Hope raten.
(Z.T. passt auch Magura, es ist aber immer etwas Glück dabei. 😁)

+43mm ist Adapter C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilBoss (31. Mai 2022)

GALFER Adapter Postmount +43 mm | schwarz, 8,95 €
					

GALFER Adapter Postmount +43 mm | schwarz Dieser Bremssatteladapter ermöglicht Dir die Montage fast jeder PM Bremse an diversen Post Mount Gabeln und Hinter




					r2-bike.com
				



Der hier müsste es sein. Aber dann werde ich wohl ein Hope Adapter kaufen müssen. 

Müsste der hier sein oder? Und wie kommt man auf 223mm dann? Mit 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben? Hab dieses 200 vs 203 //220 vs 223 noch nie verstanden....









						PM/PM Adapter-Q 203mm auf 220mm
					

Features - PM/PM Adapter-Q 203mm auf 220mm       CNC-gefrästes Aluminium     Adapter passend für 220mm Bremsscheibe vorne     Nicht geeignet für V2     Produkteigenschaften        Ausführung:  PM 203 auf PM 220mm...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Die V4 Sättel sind tendenziell gross, der große Kolben passt nicht in alle Adapter.
> Das passiert z.B. bei Shimano Adaptern. Ich würde i.A. daher bei der V4 immer zu einem Adapter von Hope raten.
> (Z.T. passt auch Magura, es ist aber immer etwas Glück dabei. 😁)
> 
> +43mm ist Adapter H.



Ich haben hier einen GALFER Adapter liegen, SB001 PM-PM F 223. Hatte den mal mit dem V4 Sattel der Tech3 (was ja der Gleiche ist wie der Tech4) und einer Tr!ckstuff DH Disc HD mit 223mm an einer Lyrik betrieben. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Lyrik auch PM 7" 180mm hat. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Adapter H ist +23mm


----------



## Bugsbenni (31. Mai 2022)

Du brauchst den Hope Adapter C, ist vn 180 auf 223


----------



## bummel42 (31. Mai 2022)

Entschuldigung, ich war zu hektisch.
Adapter C ist korrekt.
Danke @sluette @Bugsbenni 

Die Galfer habe ich nur als +63 rumliegen, um meine alte Lyrik mit 223mm zu fahren. Und da passt es. Ansonsten würde ich meine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer legen wollen.
Die alten Lyriks sind auch PM6 (2016/2017).


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2022)

Die T4V4 ist für mich die erste Bremse von Hope (fahre zur EXT ERA mit 203mm TRP Scheibe sogar einen Shimano Adapter…der passt ), muss aber auch gestehen, weil es die erste Hope ist, habe ich mir für Montage und Entlüftung Unterstützung von einem ganz lieben Menschen mit viel Hope-Erfahrung geholt, und ich bereue es nicht, wenn ich hier von dem einen oder anderen Montage-/Passproblemchen lese. 

Ride on!


----------



## PhilBoss (31. Mai 2022)

Bugsbenni schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Hope Adapter C, ist vn 180 auf 223


Danke! Ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Danke! Ist bestellt


Jetzt schnall ich dein Problem erstmal... 
Der V4 Sattel stößt an den GALFER Adapter, richtig? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Scheibe schleift am Sattel...
Oh Gott, sorry... Sollte wohl nicht mehr vor 10 Uhr posten ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2022)

Andere, im Bier-Faden, nicht _nach _10.🤭

Warum funzt Shimano-Adapter bei 203er Scheibe, aber nicht bei 223mm?? 🧐


----------



## Livanh (31. Mai 2022)

Gibts hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen für ein Bleedkit für die V4 ? Einfach eines der Tech3 Teile nehmen oder wie wo was?


----------



## Bugsbenni (31. Mai 2022)

Bei Shimano gibt's einen +20 und einen +23 Adapter, mit dem ersten geht's nicht, mit dem zweiten ganz knapp


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Mai 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die T4V4 ist für mich die erste Bremse von Hope (fahre zur EXT ERA mit 203mm TRP Scheibe sogar einen Shimano Adapter…der passt ), muss aber auch gestehen, weil es die erste Hope ist, habe ich mir für Montage und Entlüftung Unterstützung von einem ganz lieben Menschen mit viel Hope-Erfahrung geholt, und ich bereue es nicht, wenn ich hier von dem einen oder anderen Montage-/Passproblemchen lese.
> 
> Ride on!


Dankeschön für die Blumen mein Gutester! 😊
Es war mir eine Freude...und ja, es hat technisch alles prima geklappt! Bremsleistung fand ich auf den ersten Metern der Probefahrt schon beeindruckend. Wenn auch der Druckpunkt nicht so definiert ist wie bei der T3...und erst recht nicht wie bei der Tech EVO.
Sehr gut gefallen hat mir, dass das Hochregal noch eine gute Option für die Leitungsverlegung beim Kavenzmann parat hatte. Der standardmäßig verbaute 90° Abgang hat an der der Stelle keine gute Figur gemacht 😊


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1489028



Habt ihr den Hinterbau mal komplett eingefedert? Sieht schon ein wenig eng und knapp aus...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (31. Mai 2022)

Livanh schrieb:


> Gibts hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen für ein Bleedkit für die V4 ? Einfach eines der Tech3 Teile nehmen oder wie wo was?


Wenn Du mit Trichter arbeiten willst brauchst Du T4 Deckel.


----------



## Mircwidu (31. Mai 2022)

Livanh schrieb:


> Gibts hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen für ein Bleedkit für die V4 ? Einfach eines der Tech3 Teile nehmen oder wie wo was?


Wenn das T3 Kit vorhanden ist, dann brauchst nur den Deckel. Auf selbigen warte ich aber nun auch schon seit Anfang April. Mein Händler nervt die Situation auch Zunehmens, da er absolut keine Aussage treffen kann wann was kommt.


----------



## Livanh (31. Mai 2022)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn das T3 Kit vorhanden ist, dann brauchst nur den Deckel. Auf selbigen warte ich aber nun auch schon seit Anfang April. Mein Händler nervt die Situation auch Zunehmens, da er absolut keine Aussage treffen kann wann was kommt.


Ich habs etz bei BMO als Komplettset bestellt, da steht zumindest lieferbar dabei.

Thx


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand seine Kunststoffleitung gegen Stahlflex tauschen möchte... Ich bekomme die Stahlflex nicht durch den Rahmen. Findet ihr auch in meinen Anzeigen im Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (31. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Falls jemand seine Kunststoffleitung gegen Stahlflex tauschen möchte... Ich bekomme die Stahlflex nicht durch den Rahmen. Findet ihr auch in meinen Anzeigen im Markt.


Welchen durchmesser hat denn die Stahlflex Leitung?


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

5mm, gleich dick wie die Kunststoffleitung. 
Die Stahlflex ist aber flexibler und lässt sich nicht so gut drücken. Ich bekomme sie beim Stumpjumper von vorne reingedrückt bis zu einer kleinen Biegung hinterm Yoke zur Kettenstrebe. Da ist dann Ende. Hab's von beiden Seiten probiert, auch mit dem Reverb Connector aber klappt nicht. 
Die Kunststoffleitung geht da easy rum...


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Hinterbau mal komplett eingefedert? Sieht schon ein wenig eng und knapp aus...


Danke für Deinen berechtigten Einwand!
Die Möglichkeit besteht in der Tat...aber ich gehe davon aus dass es beim Kavenz problemlos ohne Zug oder Druck funktioniert.  Der Hinterbau nimmt beim einfedern an dieser Stelle die Leitung nur unwesentlich mit. Zudem ist die Leitung an den Eintrittsstellen des Rahmens fixiert. Ich denke das ist hier darauf ausgelegt dass der Zug sich innerhalb nicht bewegt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Mai 2022)

Livanh schrieb:


> Gibts hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen für ein Bleedkit für die V4 ? Einfach eines der Tech3 Teile nehmen oder wie wo was?





XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn das T3 Kit vorhanden ist, dann brauchst nur den Deckel. Auf selbigen warte ich aber nun auch schon seit Anfang April. Mein Händler nervt die Situation auch Zunehmens, da er absolut keine Aussage treffen kann wann was kommt.





Livanh schrieb:


> Ich habs etz bei BMO als Komplettset bestellt, da steht zumindest lieferbar dabei.
> 
> Thx


Es ist wirklich komfortabel mit dem Bleeding Kit. Aber es würde mich nicht davon abhalten die Bremse zu verbauen, zu befüllen, entlüften. 
Dauert nur unwesentlich länger, man muss halt häufiger das Reservoir auffüllen. Und dieses schön waagerecht ausrichten.


----------



## Bugsbenni (31. Mai 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> 5mm, gleich dick wie die Kunststoffleitung.
> Die Stahlflex ist aber flexibler und lässt sich nicht so gut drücken. Ich bekomme sie beim Stumpjumper von vorne reingedrückt bis zu einer kleinen Biegung hinterm Yoke zur Kettenstrebe. Da ist dann Ende. Hab's von beiden Seiten probiert, auch mit dem Reverb Connector aber klappt nicht.
> Die Kunststoffleitung geht da easy rum...


Das ist aber schade, bei mir ging die ins SJ evo relativ problemlos rein (auch mit schalthülle und connector). Würde nochmal mit Druckluft die Röhrchen durchpusten


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2022)

Bugsbenni schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade, bei mir ging die ins SJ evo relativ problemlos rein (auch mit schalthülle und connector). Würde nochmal mit Druckluft die Röhrchen durchpusten


Wie gesagt, die Kunststoffleitung mit gleichem Durchmesser geht relative leicht rein, weil sie nicht so leicht knickt und man deswegen besser drücken kann.





Die Leitung kommt von oben im Sattelrohr runter, geht dann ins Yoke und in dem Knick zur Kettenstrebe ist Ende. 
Egal, kein Input für das Thema hier...


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Die Stahlflex bekommt man recht gut rein, wenn man vorher mit Wasser/Pril Mischung die Leitung und/oder Leitungsführung einschmiert. Die Stahlflex hat die Gummierung außen, die eine recht hohe Haftreibung hat.
Ansonsten ans Ende der Leitung eine Schrabe eindrehen und durch_ziehen_.


----------



## sluette (1. Juni 2022)

Habe ich alles probiert. Hat nix gebracht. Ich habe nun eine Kunststoffleitung bekommen (was zur Zeit schon sehr schwer ist 😜) und sehr einfach einziehen / schieben können. 
Alles gut soweit, bin eh kein Stahlflex Fan und habe sie nur genommen weil es keine Alternative gab…


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand eine Info, ob es die "V4" gerade irgendwo lieferbar gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2022)

Nü gloar, am Bike, liefert!😍

Im Ernst, bist n bissl spät, vielleicht mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen Onlineshops nachfragen, ob und was sie vorbestellt haben und was der voraussichtliche Liefertermin sein soll?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2022)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Info, ob es die "V4" gerade irgendwo lieferbar gibt?



Gocycle ?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. Juni 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gocycle ?


Etwas widersprüchlich…in der Artikelauswahl steht lieferbar…aber beim Artikel 30 Tage…


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2022)

Ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2022)

Unter den ca. 30 Tagen steht doch das (voraussichtliche) Lieferdatum.


----------



## Homer4 (1. Juni 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Juni 2022)

Grad eine bei: https://www.bike-mountain.de/ bestellt.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Hier mit mehr gehassten Grafiken, unfassbar cooles Rad 

Und inklusive neuem Vorbau und Hope eigenen Trigger für die Sattelstütze, hoffentlich bald zu kaufen


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2022)

Sehr cool! Der Vorbau ist mega cool aber - Gott sei Dank - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es in > 32mm Länge gut ausschaut, sonst wären meine BikeYoke Barkeeper schon wieder in Gefahr. 
Der Trigger ist schon alt, den gab's schon vor nem guten Jahr in einem Video zu sehen...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Ah okay ich kannte den noch nicht, da wäre mein Triggy Alpha in Gefahr ;-)


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2022)

Der entsprechende Thread ist schon über ein Jahr alt:









						Hope Dropper Lever
					

When will it be here? What should it be called? (Seatpost was called the Eternity...)




					singletrackworld.com


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Ich hab Mal angefragt...mal schauen ob es ne Aussage gibt


----------



## loam (5. Juni 2022)

Das "dicke" Deviate ausm Tech Vid is auch nice.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Juni 2022)

Meine Bremse kommt wohl nächste Woche. Thema entlüften. Hab jetzt alles gelesen hier und die meisten nutzen Easy Bleed. Meine Tech 3 hatte ich glaub einfach so entlüftet ist aber auch schon vier Jahre her. 

Es geht schon auch recht entspannt ohne kit oder? Bin grad finanziell am Boden wegen dem Jibb deswegen will ich GoCycle jetzt ungern 50,- dafür geben. Woanders find ich es nicht. Un deren Versand nach AT ist leider auch recht sportlich. 

Hab jetzt silber/blau mit Stahlflex. Hätte gern komplett silber gehabt aber nun gut. Kaufen was da ist haben sie gesagt. 

Bin schon recht gespannt. Meine Tech3 V4 hat mir schon recht getaugt damals. 

Noch ne Frage, 3 Beläge sind ja angeblich dabei. Welche fährt man am besten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2022)

Entlüften ohne Kit: Ja.
Beläge: Hier zunächst (v/h) grün/schwarz, dann grün/lila, danach: drüber nachdenken.
Ersatzbelagmarke wäre ggf. Galfer.


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2022)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, 3 Beläge sind ja angeblich dabei. Welche fährt man am besten?


Die Grünen scheinen bei mir nicht wirklich zu funktionieren. Am Vorderrad hat der Belag von Anfang an gerubbelt und ich habe ihn direkt gegen den schwarzen ersetzt.
Nach circa 400 km fängt nun auch der Hintere an zu rubbeln, werde ich also nun auch gegen den Roten ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Komme mit denen bisher super klar, mit 2,3mm Hope heavy duty Scheiben. Die restkich sind als Ersatz oder alternative im Werkzeugkasten. Das ist .ehr wert als ne 50 Cent Holzkiste von Tedi ;-)


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Juni 2022)

@davidhellmann Entlüften ohne Trichter bedarf einer ruhigen Hand und etwas mehr Umsicht. Dauert dann länger, ist aber gut machbar.


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2022)

Ach ja, meine Aussage mit den grünen Belägen bezieht sich auf ein komplett neues Set am Levo SL, also inkl. neuer Scheiben (Floatings). 
Fürs Stumpjumper habe ich mir auch neue V4s gegönnt, allerdings mit vorhandenen Scheiben (auch Floatings). Bin gespannt wie die sich hier verhalten. Dauert aber noch, der Koffer wird gerade umgebaut 😎…


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Hab auch komplett alles neu gehabt. Letztens hatte ich tatsächlich ein gaaaaanz leichtes quietschen, war aber auch schnell wieder weg


----------



## Livanh (5. Juni 2022)

Ich hab anscheinend gerade ziemlich Brainlag.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/hope-i-spec-ev-schalthebeladapter-fuer-shimano-rechts 
dieser Adapter sollte fuer die Tech 4 und Shimano passen oder? Wie passt das dahin, hat wer mal ein Bild?


----------



## Bugsbenni (5. Juni 2022)

Die passen nur für tech3


----------



## bummel42 (5. Juni 2022)

Hier die Anleitung für Sram. 
Shimano ist so ähnlich.


----------



## Livanh (5. Juni 2022)

Ich hab jetzt den passenden gefunden. Ich hatte gedacht die Tech 3 hat die gleiche Schelle.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Juni 2022)

Hibike hat Easy Bleed für Tech 4 Lagernd. gleich mal gegönnt. Mal noch Matchmaker suchen. Was kostet die welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2022)

Mal ne Frage zu den grünen Belägen. Ich habe das Gefühl, die brauchen richtig Temperatur um gut zu funktionieren. Wenn ich die Bremse in den Bergen bei technischem Gestopsel richtig quäle, ist die Handkraft deutlich geringer  und ich kann easy punktgenau bremsen. Auf den lokalen Trails wo die Beläge kaum warm werden ist die Handkraft deutlich höher und ich muss bei ner langsamen technischen Stelle ziemlich reinlangen damit die Bremse nicht durchrutscht. In den Bergen ist das Verhalten komplett weg, kann also eigentlich nur die Temperatur sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## CaseOnline (6. Juni 2022)

@Osti Ich beobachte Ähnliches. In die Begge komme ich zur Zeit nicht, aber die grünen Galfer scheinen etwas Temperatur zu benötigen. Auf unserem eher hackigen (Nicht-)Flow Trail, den ich eher langsamer befahre, hatten ich schon 2-3 Schreckmomente, weil die Bremsleitung nicht gleich da war. Bei schnellen Abfahrten über die alten Skipisten keine Probleme.


----------



## Bugsbenni (6. Juni 2022)

Dieses Gefühl kann ich nur bestätigen, aber nur bei ganz kühlen Belägen


----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2022)

Ok, dann bilde ich mir das also nicht ein bzw passt ins Bild


----------



## freeflohrider (7. Juni 2022)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob man auch nur die Tech 4 Hebeleinheit kaufen kann und am besten wo?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Juni 2022)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob man auch nur die Tech 4 Hebeleinheit kaufen kann und am besten wo?


Aktuell gibt es wohl nur komplett.
Die Sättel sind aber auch nicht mit den alten zu vergleichen, deutlich leichtgängigere Kolben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Juni 2022)

Lese gerade, dass einige schwarze Beläge dabei hatten?
Ich habe grün, lila und rot.
Lila fand ich schon an der T3 super und kann mir nicht vorstellen was noch besser gehen könnte. Auch der Verschleiß ist sehr überschaubar.
Bin gerade in Finale und und die T4 ist ein absoluter Traum, zweimal hat sie mich aber zu stark ausgebremst.
In "Finger von der Bremse" Stücken war die T3 Fehler verzeihender 😂

Vorne lila und hinten rot passt mir am besten.


----------



## davidhellmann (10. Juni 2022)

Leider geil! Heute Leitungen gekürzt und entlüftet. Grüne Beläge. Bremst wie sau!


----------



## sluette (10. Juni 2022)

Silber / Blau ist echt mega. Ich komme schon ins grübeln mit meinen Full Silver und Full Black


----------



## davidhellmann (10. Juni 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Silber / Blau ist echt mega. Ich komme schon ins grübeln mit meinen Full Silver und Full Black
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1495365
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1495366


auf die voll silber bin ich neidisch!


----------



## Osti (10. Juni 2022)

Finde die silber-blaue auch sehr geil!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Silber / Blau ist echt mega. Ich komme schon ins grübeln





davidhellmann schrieb:


> auf die voll silber bin ich neidisch!


Na, dann tauscht doch den Deckel des Gebers.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. Juni 2022)

Welche Galfer am besten? Rot oder Grün? 😅
Fahr zwar jetzt erstmal aber muss die Tage noch bissl kleinkram bestellen da kann ich gleich welche mit ordern dann.


----------



## Rad-ab (13. Juni 2022)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Welche Galfer am besten? Rot oder Grün? 😅
> Fahr zwar jetzt erstmal aber muss die Tage noch bissl kleinkram bestellen da kann ich gleich welche mit ordern dann.


lila (offiziell e-mofa)  
zumindest würden sie mir von verschiedenen Personen deren Expertise ich schätze sehr ans Herz gelegt.

Da die aktuellen noch nicht runter sind, warten sie noch auf den Einsatz hier.
Spätestens in Saalbach in ein paar Wochen werd ich die aktuellen runter gefahren haben und lila dann testen


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (14. Juni 2022)

Sind die Lila Beläge nicht die einfachen Sinter-Metall nur als e-Bike verkauft?
Von Galfer find ich die grünen am Besten.
Sonst fahr ich vorn Trickstuff Power und hinten die Sinter von Galfer.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juni 2022)

Galfer hatte ich immer rot auf der Saint, weil es letztes Jahr weder die, noch trickstuff gab, hab ich die lila E-Bike getestet, super, bisschen bissiger würde ich behaupten.
Probiere ich wenn die grünen runter sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juni 2022)

afaik sind die lila irgendwie in der Mitte zwischen den Sinter und den Organischen angesiedelt
und angeblich ein guter Kompromiss aus beidem.

Am Ende wird das aber eh jeder für sich erfahren/erbremsen müssen ob einem das taugt ...

Aber wenn man gerade dabei ist neu zu kaufen, sind sie sicher nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. Juni 2022)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> *Sind die Lila Beläge nicht die einfachen Sinter-Metall nur als e-Bike verkauft?*
> Von Galfer find ich die grünen am Besten.
> Sonst fahr ich vorn Trickstuff Power und hinten die Sinter von Galfer.


nö


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juni 2022)

Podcast zur Entwicklung der Bremse 








						Hope on Their New Tech 4 Brakes & Sweating the Details
					

Listen to this episode from Bikes & Big Ideas on Spotify. Hope has been making mountain bike disc brakes for longer than just about anybody, and earlier this year they launched their new Tech 4 lineup of brakes. So we sat down with Hope’s design engineer, Sam Gibbs, to talk about the new brakes...




					open.spotify.com


----------



## MDuvall (22. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp wo man noch einen Matchmaker für die Tech 4 in Silber für SRAM bekommt?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. Juni 2022)

Die Botschaft meines Dealers


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2022)

passt der auch bei der tech 4?








						WOLFTOOTH Hope Conversion Kit für ReMote Hebel, 29,50 €
					

WOLFTOOTH Hope Conversion Kit für ReMote Hebel Mit diesem Adapter kannst Du Deinen ReMote Hebel an einer Hope Tech 3 Bemse befestigen Räum Dein Cockpit mit




					r2-bike.com


----------



## sluette (23. Juni 2022)

Steht ja im Text, er ist für den T3 Hebel. Somit wird er nicht beim T4 passen.


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2022)

Hach wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Danke. na muss ich mal noch abwarten. vllt. bau ich komplett auf AXS um und brauch es eh nimmer. 2 Kabel Rad reizt einfach 😂


----------



## sluette (23. Juni 2022)

Ja, hast du recht. Aber ich bin von meiner Revive Max so überzeugt das ich den Zug toleriere. Mal abwarten, habe das irgendwo gehört oder gelesen daß das Angebot an Wireless-Remote - Droppern nächstes Jahr größer wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2022)

OK jetzt muss ich nochmal dumm fragen. 

Also ich hab bei den Hope:
Grüne
Rote
Lila 

Brake Pads dabei. Jetzt erst gesehen das die von Galfer sind: Hope by Galfer. Nehme an die grünen sind dann auch von Galfer. 

@sluette du schriebst was von schwarzen? 🤔


----------



## StelioKontos (23. Juni 2022)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Brake Pads dabei. Jetzt erst gesehen das die von Galfer sind: Hope by Galfer. Nehme an die grünen sind dann auch von Galfer.


Steht das drauf? Hier wurde nämlich vom Hope Typ gesagt, dass die nicht von Galfer kommen (bei ca. 47:05):


xMARTINx schrieb:


> Podcast zur Entwicklung der Bremse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2022)




----------



## Bugsbenni (23. Juni 2022)

Bei den grünen Beläge, die bei den Bremsen dabei sind, steht nur Hope drauf, habe aber auch grüne galfer für meine v4 gekauft. Denke das werden genau die gleichen sein😉


----------



## velopirat (23. Juni 2022)

Ich habe gerade von Tech3 E4 auf Tech4 v4 umgebaut. Werde am Wochenende in La Thuille schauen wie der Wechsel ist. 
Auf den Fotos die beiden Hebel im Vergleich. Der Tech 4 ist etwas länger, auch der Behälter grösser. Für den Tech4 habe ich die Schelle von Sattelstütze und Trigger nun nach aussen genommen, bald folgt der Matchmaker. 
Ich denke die grünen Beläge sind von Reverse. Im Interview hiess es sie seien nicht von Galfer und das R auf dem Belag kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2022)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> @sluette du schriebst was von schwarzen? 🤔



Hab's gerade nochmal geprüft... 
Da hatte ich wohl ne Sonnenbrille auf, ich habe gegen *Rote *getauscht. 
Hab's korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. Juni 2022)

velopirat schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von Tech3 E4 auf Tech4 v4 umgebaut. Werde am Wochenende in La Thuille schauen wie der Wechsel ist.
> Auf den Fotos die beiden Hebel im Vergleich. Der Tech 4 ist etwas länger, auch der Behälter grösser. Für den Tech4 habe ich die Schelle von Sattelstütze und Trigger nun nach aussen genommen, bald folgt der Matchmaker.
> Ich denke die grünen Beläge sind von Reverse. Im Interview hiess es sie seien nicht von Galfer und das R auf dem Belag kommt mir bekannt vor.


Zeig man dein kavenz


----------



## velopirat (25. Juni 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Zeig man dein kavenz


Nach dem ersten Tag kann ich sagen, die Bremse hat sehr viel Power! Ich fahre sie mit den grünen Belägen. Man muss feinfühliger mit dem Hebel arbeiten, aber sie ist immernoch gut berechen- und dosierbar. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und finde die Evolution bei der Bremse sehr gelungen! 
Für das Kavenz habe ich den geraden Leitungsabgang genommen, ist der gleiche wie beim Hebel.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Juni 2022)

Ja bin auch gerade Saalbach/Leogang, Bremse ist echt super, grüne Beläge sind auch noch drauf. Kann eigentlich nix negatives sagen, Bremse läuft oben wie unten aufm Berg 

Schönes kavenz!


----------



## ettan (26. Juni 2022)

Ich liebäugle mit einer Hope Tech 4 *X2* Bremse für mein Marathon Hardtail. Die Version mit Carbonhebel hat soweit ich mich erinnern kann, in einem Kurztest in einer Bikezeitung eher schlecht abgeschnitten. 

Zu schwer soll es keinesfalls werden, aber nach meiner damaligen Erfahrung mit Hope, war die "alte" x2 eher extrem schwach auf der Brust.

Wie sieht es mit der "neuen" aus und den dazugehörigen Belägen, ist diese nun etwas besser?
Ebenso gefällt mir natürlich die 4 Kolben Anlage, aber wohl mit 180/160er Scheiben auf einem Carbon Hardtail mit 11 Kilo Gewicht komplett über dimensioniert, auch wenn der Einsatz in den Alpen ist....

Trickstuff ist nicht lieferbar, Shimano und SRAM möchte ich nicht wegen der Klemmen (siehe unten) und Magura ist zwar "okay" aber ich habe eher zwiespältige Erfahrungen gemacht. Formula kommt seit der "the one" nie wieder ins Haus...

Mit der Befestigung an Carbon Lenkern wird sich anders wie bei Shimano und SRAM (siehe Beast) nichts fehlen....


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2022)

Hatte mit Shimano Hebeln an Carbon Lenkern noch nie bewusst Probleme.

Was soll da das Problem sein ?


----------



## ettan (26. Juni 2022)

Mit Beast gibt es KEINE Probleme, jedoch haben die das ungünstige Klemmendesign der zwei großen Hersteller aufgegriffen und Untersucht.









						FLAT BAR [2.0] - Beast
					

Technische Daten Material Carbon Einsatzgebiet XC | Trail | Enduro Preis UD-Finish schwarz:239,90 € SQ-Finish schwarz:259,90 € UD- und SQ-Finish farbig:319,90 € Klemmmaß 31,8 mm Breite 740 mm | 780 mm Rise 5 mm Backsweep 8° Gewicht UD-Finish:172 g | 180 g SQ-Finish:182 g | 190 g +7 g bei Farbe...




					beast-components.de
				




Das Risiko einen Bruch des Lenkers im Bereich der Hebelschelle zu riskieren ist wohl "nicht so gering" mit den "neueren" Hebeln der zwei "großen" Hersteller. Hier las oder liest man auch immer mal wieder dass Carbon Lenker im Bereich der Bremsschelle brechen (können) oder brachen.

Mir bleiben diese Ausführungen schon im Kopf, vor allem da man im CC/Marathon Bereich immer versucht ist das leichtest mögliche Material zu fahren und oft im "Betrieb" nicht immer die beste Linie findet oder der ein, oder andere Sturz auch dort nicht ausbleibt. Mit einem 150gramm Lenker kommt da unwohlsein auf wenn man die Ausfürungen von Beast liest. Daher die Frage nach den Hope Klemmungen....


----------



## bummel42 (26. Juni 2022)

Die X2 mit den Carbon Hebeln ist die XCR und von Hope als reine CC Bremse definiert.
Prio1 Gewicht.
Ich würde ggf. in deinem Fall auf eine Tech4 E4 gehen, ggf. X2 Sattel hinten.
Dann solltest du genug Power haben. Die XCR Hebel werden nicht für 4-Kolben empfohlen, da das Reservoir nicht genug Dot enthält.
Da der Einsatzzweck auch Alpen enthält, würde ich eher über- als unterdimensioniert empfehlen.
Carbonlenker war mit Hope nie ein Problem. Ich fahre Tech3 und Tech4 mit USE Nail seit Jahren.


----------



## ettan (26. Juni 2022)

Ja so dachte ich es mir eigentlich auch, also hinten leicht und "wertig". Vorne mit Reserven und der guten Modulierbarkeit einer E4. Daher würde ich wieder gerne zu Hope wechseln. Einmal montiert läuft die und das ohne Murren. So und jetzt bitte nicht Diskutieren: Ich mag kein Mineralöl.

Ich wurde nur unsicher da die neue wohl wesentlich mehr "bumms" hat als die gute alte E4. Eine Digitale Bremse am Hardtail mit Race Reifen wäre fast unfahrbar. Hope stand ja immer für super Dosierbarkeit. Nachdem aber die neue im Punkto Bremsleistung so gelobt wird, wurde ich unsicher. Nicht dass die eine neue Saint ist


----------



## sluette (26. Juni 2022)

Moin Leute,
Ich komme leider nochmal auf das Thema der ersten Serie und der Rückrufaktion zurück.
Nachdem der erste Satz Austauschkolben etwa 2 Wochen gehalten hat, ist seid heute die HR Bremse wieder undicht. Die VR läuft noch wie gewünscht. Also zwei neue Kolben und der Fehler ist an der HR immer noch da. Habe schon Befürchtungen das es eher am Gehäuse liegt und nicht an der Kolbendichtung. Mal sehen was mein Dealer bzw. Hope dazu sagt…


----------



## bummel42 (26. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Ja so dachte ich es mir eigentlich auch, also hinten leicht und "wertig". Vorne mit Reserven und der guten Modulierbarkeit einer E4. Daher würde ich wieder gerne zu Hope wechseln. Einmal montiert läuft die und das ohne Murren. So und jetzt bitte nicht Diskutieren: Ich mag kein Mineralöl.
> 
> Ich wurde nur unsicher da die neue wohl wesentlich mehr "bumms" hat als die gute alte E4. Eine Digitale Bremse am Hardtail mit Race Reifen wäre fast unfahrbar. Hope stand ja immer für super Dosierbarkeit. Nachdem aber die neue im Punkto Bremsleistung so gelobt wird, wurde ich unsicher. Nicht dass die eine neue Saint ist


Habe die T4v4 seit ein paar Wochen. 
Sie hat definitiv mehr Power, aber die Dosierbarkeit ist (meiner Meinung nach) erhalten geblieben. 
Die neuen grünen Beläge sollen noch mal mehr Power machen, aber die muss man ja nicht nehmen wenn es zuviel ist. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (27. Juni 2022)

Ja das wäre ungut wenn mir das Vorderrad abhaut.... Liegen bei der X2 auch drei verschiedene Beläge bei oder ist das nur bei den E4 und V4 der Fall?
Die X2 sieht nach wie vor auch interessant aus und im Fall des Falles könnte man immer noch einen E4 Sattel anschrauben.... 

Lieferbarkeit ist halt bei vielen Händlern hier in D. "sehr komplex" seit Covid und Austritt GB aus der EU.... 
Daher ist die Belagsfrage auch nicht ganz zu unterschätzen, bzw. man sollte Reserven daheim haben...


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Juni 2022)

Lieferbarkeit ist komplex ? Gibt's doch ohne Probleme Hope teile


----------



## ettan (27. Juni 2022)

Beläge haben zumindest die großen Hersteller nicht auf Lager für die X2?
Also soweit ich gesehen habe, ebenso die Bremsen.
Oder ist es zu warm und ich sehe was nicht, dann bitte mir zeigen wo ich die übersehen habe


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Beläge haben zumindest die großen Hersteller nicht auf Lager für die X2?
> Also soweit ich gesehen habe, ebenso die Bremsen.
> Oder ist es zu warm und ich sehe was nicht, dann bitte mir zeigen wo ich die übersehen habe


Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du direkt bei Galfer in Spanien bestellen.


----------



## ettan (27. Juni 2022)

Danke!
Die Bremsen finde ich derzeit nur bei Probikeshop. CRC hat auch nur einzelne vorrätig.Weiss sonst noch jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MDuvall (27. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Danke!
> Die Bremsen finde ich derzeit nur bei Probikeshop. CRC hat auch nur einzelne vorrätig.Weiss sonst noch jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle?



Gocycle bekommt wieder welche rein Mitte Juli. Ansonsten mal die Händler anschreiben die Hope auf der Website führt:

https://www.hopetech.com/dealer-locator/


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Die neuen grünen Beläge sollen noch mal mehr Power machen, aber die muss man ja nicht nehmen wenn es zuviel ist. ;-)


Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. Ich habe nun endlich auch eine MXA und die V4 Beläge passen ja hier rein. Ich werde auf jeden Fall, wenn die TS Power runter sind mal die Beläge testen, die Hope anbietet. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## baumannma (28. Juni 2022)

fährt hier jemand galfer pro in grün an der T4? falls ja, sind es die shimano beläge art. fd426g1554t?

danke + grüsse
martin


----------



## bummel42 (29. Juni 2022)

T4 ist der Hebel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (29. Juni 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> T4 ist der Hebel!?


ja sorry, V4 zange natürlich


----------



## bummel42 (29. Juni 2022)

Es wäre mir neu, dass es kompatible Shimano Beläge für die V4 gibt. 
Man möge mich korr, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## sluette (29. Juni 2022)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die E4 Beläge mit Shimano XT kompatibel (kann aber auch früher mal gewesen sein). V4 ist jedenfalls größer und die sind nur mit Tr!ckstuff Maxima kompatibel. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich Mist geschrieben habe...


----------



## bummel42 (29. Juni 2022)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die E4 Beläge mit Shimano XT kompatibel (kann aber auch früher mal gewesen sein). V4 ist jedenfalls größer und die sind nur mit Tr!ckstuff Maxima kompatibel. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich Mist geschrieben habe...


Die M4 waren mit den alten Shimano XT 4-Kolben kompatibel. 
Die passen wohl auch so lala in die E4.


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Juni 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Die M4 waren mit den alten Shimano XT 4-Kolben kompatibel.
> Die passen wohl auch so lala in die E4.


Meines Wissens sind M4 und E4 identisch. 
Das passt nicht nur so lala...


----------



## bummel42 (29. Juni 2022)

So weit ich weiß, M4 passt in E4. 
Aber nicht umgekehrt. 
Aber, ich lasse mich gerne umstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Juni 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, M4 passt in E4.
> Aber nicht umgekehrt.
> Aber, ich lasse mich gerne umstimmen.


Soweit ich weiss...genau identisch. Inklusive RX4.


----------



## baumannma (29. Juni 2022)

gibts denn einen unterschied bei der tech 4 v4 e4 bei den belägen? 

würde behaupten die oben sind 1:1 identisch mit den galfer für die trp

frage stellt sich bei mir da ich noch 10 paar galfer für die trp habe und nicht hope reserve kaufe wenns klappt mit der verwendung


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Juni 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> gibts denn einen unterschied bei der tech 4 v4 e4 bei den belägen?
> 
> würde behaupten die oben sind 1:1 identisch mit den galfer für die trp
> 
> frage stellt sich bei mir da ich noch 10 paar galfer für die trp habe und nicht hope reserve kaufe wenns klappt mit der verwendung


V4 ist größer als E4. Das passt nicht.


----------



## baumannma (30. Juni 2022)

trp beläge passen def. nicht in die V4.

heute die vordere kurz montiert, leitung gekürzt, entlüftet und gut ist. druckpunkt ist definierter als bei meiner drp und bin auch froh dass ich nicht nur hebelposition einstellen kann. morgen noch kurz hinten wechseln und dann gehts nächst woche in die ferien mit dem bike, freu mich auf die bremse!


----------



## velopirat (30. Juni 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Die M4 waren mit den alten Shimano XT 4-Kolben kompatibel.
> Die passen wohl auch so lala in die E4.


Ich hatte von Swissstop die alten XT Beläge gekauft welche laut ihren Angaben auch für die E4 passen. Ja sie passen, aber die Reibfläche war kleiner und sie deckten somit auch nur 2/3 der Kolben des Bremssattels ab. Ob das für die Trickstuff Beläge welche in die E4 passen auch zutrifft weiss ich nicht. Ich bestelle seither jedenfalls nur noch die roten Hope (Galfer) Beläge, neu teste ich wohl auch mal die grünen.


----------



## thorqx (7. Juli 2022)

Bin meine bisher immer hoch gelobte und stets verteidigte MT7 gerade etwas leid und hab mir eben die Tech 4 V4 bestellt.

Meine Trickstuff Dächle HD würde ich mit den passenden TS Power gerne weiterfahren, hat die Community da irgendwelche Einwände 🤷‍♂️ 🙈?

Sorry, wenn's schon angesprochen wurde und ich es überlesen habe. Bin gerade etwas in Eile, da ich mir sowas natürlich kurz vor dem anstehenden Bike-Urlaub in den Kopf setzen muss  🤪 .


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Bin meine bisher immer hoch gelobte und stets verteidigte MT7 gerade etwas leid und hab mir eben die Tech 4 V4 bestellt.
> 
> Meine Trickstuff Dächle HD würde ich mit den passenden TS Power gerne weiterfahren, hat die Community da irgendwelche Einwände 🤷‍♂️ 🙈?
> 
> Sorry, wenn's schon angesprochen wurde und ich es überlesen habe. Bin gerade etwas in Eile, da ich mir sowas natürlich kurz vor dem anstehenden Bike-Urlaub in den Kopf setzen muss  🤪 .


Fahre eine Tech 3 V4 mit TS Dächle und Power bisher ohne Probleme. Sollte bei der Tech 4 aber auch passen.


----------



## Maffin_ (7. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Bin meine bisher immer hoch gelobte und stets verteidigte MT7 gerade etwas leid und hab mir eben die Tech 4 V4 bestellt.
> 
> Meine Trickstuff Dächle HD würde ich mit den passenden TS Power gerne weiterfahren, hat die Community da irgendwelche Einwände 🤷‍♂️ 🙈?
> 
> Sorry, wenn's schon angesprochen wurde und ich es überlesen habe. Bin gerade etwas in Eile, da ich mir sowas natürlich kurz vor dem anstehenden Bike-Urlaub in den Kopf setzen muss  🤪 .


Hab den selben Wechsel gerade vollzogen. Die t4v4 ist nach meinem bisherigen ersten Eindruck sowohl in sachen Verarbeitung, haptik als auch Bremskraft meiner mt7 mit kurzen hebeln deutlich überlegen. 

Ich glaube bei den Scheiben kann man wild mixen. Hab meine z.b. gerade an hs2 Scheiben.


----------



## hemorider (7. Juli 2022)

Fahre Tech3V4 mit TS Dächle, ohne Probleme.


----------



## bananana_joe (7. Juli 2022)

Hab bei nem Händler im Januar zwei Paar Tech 4 V4 bestellt. Warte bis heute. Ist das normal?

Gruß Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. Juli 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Hab bei nem Händler im Januar zwei Paar Tech 4 V4 bestellt. Warte bis heute. Ist das normal?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Die Vorbesteller haben eigentlich alle ihre Bremsen und sind ja auch in online Shops verfügbar ... Also eher nicht


----------



## Maffin_ (7. Juli 2022)

Hab meine am 29.04. bestellt und letzte Woche bekommen.


----------



## bananana_joe (7. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann hake ich da nochmal nach.


----------



## thorqx (7. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Fahre eine Tech 3 V4 mit TS Dächle und Power bisher ohne Probleme. Sollte bei der Tech 4 aber auch passen.





Maffin_ schrieb:


> Hab den selben Wechsel gerade vollzogen. Die t4v4 ist nach meinem bisherigen ersten Eindruck sowohl in sachen Verarbeitung, haptik als auch Bremskraft meiner mt7 mit kurzen hebeln deutlich überlegen.
> 
> Ich glaube bei den Scheiben kann man wild mixen. Hab meine z.b. gerade an hs2 Scheiben.





hemorider schrieb:


> Fahre Tech3V4 mit TS Dächle, ohne Probleme.



Besten Dank, dann sollte einem zügigen Wechsel ja nichts im Wege stehen. Bin schon gespannt auf das Teil 😃.


----------



## ettan (9. Juli 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur E4

Wenn ich nach ein paar hundert Höhenmeter Abfahrt ein Rubbeln vorne bekomme und ein leichtes Quietschen, sind das die Beläge oder ist die Bremse nicht ideal ausgerichtet?
Ich habe kein Fading, keinen Bremskraftverlust oder ähnliches

Die X2 hinten ist mucksmäuschenstill. An Überhitzung liegts somit kaum. Jedoch ist zu bemerken, ich fahr hinten Sinter und vorne die serienmäßigen grünen Beläge.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
mal eine Frage an euch. Bin gerade dabei eine neue T4/E4 an mein Nukeproof Mega 297 zu montieren.
Vorne passt alles wunderbar. Nur hinten habe ich das Problem, dass der Bremssattel weiter innen sitzen müsste um ihn mittig bzw. passend zu montieren. 
Adapter ist ein original Hope Typ H. Bremsscheibe eine Hope Floating 203mm. 
Kann es an der Position der Scheibe liegen, sprich an der Nabe? Das ist eine aktuelle DT-Swiss 240.
Bin echt ratlos...
Danke & Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2022)

Wenn du die richtige Nabe hast sollte das eigentlich alles passen. Es ging boost Spacer für Naben da bekommst die Scheibe paar Millimeter nach aussen. Aber theoretisch muss es so gehen, oder kommt von der Sattelaufnahme am Rahmen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Juli 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wenn du die richtige Nabe hast sollte das eigentlich alles passen. Es ging boost Spacer für Naben da bekommst die Scheibe paar Millimeter nach aussen. Aber theoretisch muss es so gehen, oder kommt von der Sattelaufnahme am Rahmen


Ist definitiv die richtige Nabe (12x148) Die Laufräder hatte ich ja schon im Bike, nur die Bremse ist neu.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2022)

Und die Vorgängerbremse hat ja auch gepasst, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (9. Juli 2022)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal eine Frage an euch. Bin gerade dabei eine neue T4/E4 an mein Nukeproof Mega 297 zu montieren.
> Vorne passt alles wunderbar. Nur hinten habe ich das Problem, dass der Bremssattel weiter innen sitzen müsste um ihn mittig bzw. passend zu montieren.
> Adapter ist ein original Hope Typ H. Bremsscheibe eine Hope Floating 203mm.
> ...


Es gibt Spacer für Bremsscheiben, damit kannst Du die Scheibe ein wenig nach Außen bringen. Manchmal addieren sich die Toleranzen von Naben, Rahmen und Scheiben ungünstig. Anders herum (Scheibe zu weit außen) wäre schwieriger… 😉


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und die Vorgängerbremse hat ja auch gepasst, oder ?


genau ;-)


----------



## thorqx (9. Juli 2022)

So, die V4 wurde gerade geliefert und kann in den nächsten Tagen eingebaut werden 😃 . Habe mir gerade mal das Video zum Kürzen der Leitungen angeschaut ... kämpfe mich mit Englisch eigentlich immer ganz gut durch, aber das englische Englisch ... puh 🙈. Daher mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Ist dieser (ich nenn ihn mal) Schnellentlüftungsvorgang nach dem Kürzen ausreichend? Macht ihr das auch so oder dann eher doch die klassische Variante? Ich weiß, muss man am Ende anhand des Druckpunktes eh selbst bewerten, aber ich bin schon mal auf eure Erfahrungen neugierig 🤪. Easy Brake Bleed Kit hab ich jedenfalls gleich mit bestellt, wäre also auch kein Thema.
2. Drückt der junge Mann da tatsächlich ohne eingebauten Rad (zumindest aber mit eingebauten Belägen) die Kolben aus dem Sattel 😱? Das würde ja nach Aussage vieler anderer Hersteller die sichere Verurteilung zu Lebenslänglich ins Schrauber-Gefängnis bedeuten 😂.
3. Für die Entlüftung hinten (falls klassisch mit Bleed Kit) am besten den Sattel demontieren und nach unten hängen lassen (Entlüftungsschraube oben), richtig? Oder ist die Bremse da unempfindlich was das Speichern gemeiner Luftblasen betrifft?


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> So, die V4 wurde gerade geliefert und kann in den nächsten Tagen eingebaut werden 😃 . Habe mir gerade mal das Video zum Kürzen der Leitungen angeschaut ... kämpfe mich mit Englisch eigentlich immer ganz gut durch, aber das englische Englisch ... puh 🙈. Daher mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist dieser (ich nenn ihn mal) Schnellentlüftungsvorgang nach dem Kürzen ausreichend? Macht ihr das auch so oder dann eher doch die klassische Variante? Ich weiß, muss man am Ende anhand des Druckpunktes eh selbst bewerten, aber ich bin schon mal auf eure Erfahrungen neugierig 🤪. Easy Brake Bleed Kit hab ich jedenfalls gleich mit bestellt, wäre also auch kein Thema.
> 2. Drückt der junge Mann da tatsächlich ohne eingebauten Rad (zumindest aber mit eingebauten Belägen) die Kolben aus dem Sattel 😱? Das würde ja nach Aussage vieler anderer Hersteller die sichere Verurteilung zu Lebenslänglich ins Schrauber-Gefängnis bedeuten 😂.
> 3. Für die Entlüftung hinten (falls klassisch mit Bleed Kit) am besten den Sattel demontieren und nach unten hängen lassen (Entlüftungsschraube oben), richtig? Oder ist die Bremse da unempfindlich was das Speichern gemeiner Luftblasen betrifft?


Ich hab dann glaub klassisch entlüftet aber fabd das super easy. Glaub wenn dann gleich richtig 😅


----------



## Mario_F (9. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> So, die V4 wurde gerade geliefert und kann in den nächsten Tagen eingebaut werden 😃 . Habe mir gerade mal das Video zum Kürzen der Leitungen angeschaut ... kämpfe mich mit Englisch eigentlich immer ganz gut durch, aber das englische Englisch ... puh 🙈. Daher mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist dieser (ich nenn ihn mal) Schnellentlüftungsvorgang nach dem Kürzen ausreichend? Macht ihr das auch so oder dann eher doch die klassische Variante? Ich weiß, muss man am Ende anhand des Druckpunktes eh selbst bewerten, aber ich bin schon mal auf eure Erfahrungen neugierig 🤪. Easy Brake Bleed Kit hab ich jedenfalls gleich mit bestellt, wäre also auch kein Thema.
> 2. Drückt der junge Mann da tatsächlich ohne eingebauten Rad (zumindest aber mit eingebauten Belägen) die Kolben aus dem Sattel 😱? Das würde ja nach Aussage vieler anderer Hersteller die sichere Verurteilung zu Lebenslänglich ins Schrauber-Gefängnis bedeuten 😂.
> 3. Für die Entlüftung hinten (falls klassisch mit Bleed Kit) am besten den Sattel demontieren und nach unten hängen lassen (Entlüftungsschraube oben), richtig? Oder ist die Bremse da unempfindlich was das Speichern gemeiner Luftblasen betrifft?


Zu 3 kann ich dir nur sagen: wichtig ist das du einmal während dem Entlüften den Bleed Nippel öffnest und dann die Kolben zurück drückst. Dann nochmals Standardentlüftung und fertig. Funktioniert bei mir seit dem Release der Tech3 E4 optimal. Glaube das Hope Video zum Bleeden spiegelt das wieder


----------



## thorqx (9. Juli 2022)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich hab dann glaub klassisch entlüftet aber fabd das super easy. Glaub wenn dann gleich richtig 😅



Danke dir 👍.



Mario_F schrieb:


> Zu 3 kann ich dir nur sagen: wichtig ist das du einmal während dem Entlüften den Bleed Nippel öffnest und dann die Kolben zurück drückst. Dann nochmals Standardentlüftung und fertig. Funktioniert bei mir seit dem Release der Tech3 E4 optimal. Glaube das Hope Video zum Bleeden spiegelt das wieder



Also ohne den Sattel abzunehmen 🤷‍♂️? Im Video zeigt er den Vorgang ja nur vorne und in der Entlüftungs-Anleitung steht:

_Stellen Sie sicher, daß der Entlüftungsnippel nach oben weist, damit keine Luft in der Bremszange bleibt. Die Bremszange muß auf jeden Fall niedriger sein als der Ausgleichsbehälter. Manchmal ist es leichter die Bremszange von der Gabel bzw vom Rahmen abzubauen._

Vorne ist das montagebedingt ja schon der Fall, aber hinten ja eher nicht. Daher die Frage, wie da eure Erfahrungen sind 🙂.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Juli 2022)

Bei mir ist auch die hintere Zange tiefer als der AGB🤔

Zum einfacheren Handling spanne ich einen alten Adapter in den Schraubstock, auf den ich den Sattel montiere. Keine Ferkelei mit der Spritze und alles in seniorengerechter Höhe 😂
Klassisches Entlüften mit Bleeding Kit und fertig.


----------



## danimaniac (10. Juli 2022)

Ein Hoch auf aussen verlegte Züge


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf aussen verlegte Züge


Ich dachte von dem Unsinn innen Verlegter sei man endgültig wieder weg?? 🫣


----------



## Maffin_ (10. Juli 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich dachte von dem Unsinn innen Verlegter sei man endgültig wieder weg?? 🫣


Wie kommst du darauf? Sehe da nichtmal einen Trend.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Juli 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Sehe da nichtmal einen Trend.


Es war ein Scherz, der im Kern aber meine Meinung wiedergibt.


----------



## Symion (10. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand mal ein Bild von den neuen Kolben gemacht?


----------



## thorqx (10. Juli 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch die hintere Zange tiefer als der AGB🤔



Okay, dieser Hinweis in der Anleitung ist (zumindest im verbauten Zustand) wohl eher überflüssig  . Mir ging es auch mehr um den Punkt "Entlüftungsnippel nach oben", also Zange abbauen oder nicht.



Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Zum einfacheren Handling spanne ich einen alten Adapter in den Schraubstock, auf den ich den Sattel montiere. Keine Ferkelei mit der Spritze und alles in seniorengerechter Höhe 😂
> Klassisches Entlüften mit Bleeding Kit und fertig.





danimaniac schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf aussen verlegte Züge



Ja, das vereinfacht das ganze natürlich ein wenig, unmöglich ist's mit innenverlegten Zügen nun aber auch nicht 🙂.

Wollte da jetzt auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen und den Thread zum Bleeding Thread verwandeln 🙃 . Mir ging's nur um Erfahrungswerte, ob die Zange hinten unbedingt senkrecht gestellt werden muss.


----------



## bummel42 (11. Juli 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen kann man die Hope auch ohne entlüften kürzen.
> 
> Kolben leicht rauspumpen
> Leitung kurzen
> ...


So mache ich das kürzen immer.


----------



## Route66 (11. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf aussen verlegte Züge


Da kann ich nur zustimmen  

Mein Bronson spann ich in den Montageständer und drehe das dann so hin, dass der Nippel (vom hinteren Sattel)  oben steht. Dann den Hebel am Lenker waagerecht drehen und natürlich den Lenker mit dem FlopStop fixieren  

Wichtig ist dann wie bereits geschrieben wurde, die Kolben etwas raus drücken. Dann den Deckel am Hebel schliessen und den Entlüftungsnippel öffnen. Jetzt die Kolben von unten nach oben zurück drücken. 
So sollte auch das letzte bisschen Luft noch raus zu bekommen sein, das sich noch hinter den Kolben verklemmt hat. Die BF natürlich mit einem Lappen auffangen


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Juli 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich dachte von dem Unsinn innen Verlegter sei man endgültig wieder weg?? 🫣


Es geht auch noch schlimmer! ab durch den Steuersatz. 🤮


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (13. Juli 2022)

hat jemand schon den vergleich zwischen den grünen und den lila ebike belägen "erfahren"? bin gerade mit den grünen unterwegs und sehr zufrieden werden aber wohl schon bald durch sein und finde keine von hope und auch keine von galfer (schweizer shop oder "günstige" lieferung in die CH). wenn die lila-beläge aber identisch sind habe ich da noch reserve für die nächsten paar wochen...

grüsse
martin


----------



## bummel42 (14. Juli 2022)

Die lila sind zwischen gesintert und den normalen.
Mit leichter Tendenz zu den normalen hin.
Die grünen sind auch nicht von Galfer, es besteht der Verdacht das die die von Reverse sind.


----------



## thorqx (14. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Bin meine bisher immer hoch gelobte und stets verteidigte MT7 gerade etwas leid und hab mir eben die Tech 4 V4 bestellt.
> 
> Meine Trickstuff Dächle HD würde ich mit den passenden TS Power gerne weiterfahren, hat die Community da irgendwelche Einwände 🤷‍♂️ 🙈?
> 
> Sorry, wenn's schon angesprochen wurde und ich es überlesen habe. Bin gerade etwas in Eile, da ich mir sowas natürlich kurz vor dem anstehenden Bike-Urlaub in den Kopf setzen muss  🤪 .



So, fertig, Urlaub kann kommen  🤪. Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an den Teilen 😍.

Kürzen der Leitungen hab ich gem. dem Video von Hope durchgeführt, komplette Entlüftung war nicht notwendig. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tips  👍.

Bei der hinteren Zange mussten die linken Kolben etwas "überzeugt" werden, rauszukommen. Seit dem laufen sie aber geschmeidig.

Beim linken Hebel sind die Klicks für die Reach-Verstellung nicht so richtig definiert. Man spürt zwar von Stufe zu Stufe einen leichten Widerstand, aber der Klick fehlt. Die Druckpunktverstellung sowie beide Einsteller des rechten Hebel funktionieren dagegen korrekt. Nicht, dass das jetzt "kriegsentscheidend" wäre, aber gibt's da bereits Erfahrungswerte, wie man das löst? Können ja eigentlich nur 3 Teile in Frage kommen: Die Schraube selbst, der Sicherungsring oder der Messingnippel an der Feder 🤷‍♂️.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder ...

P.S. Ich weiß, der Sicherungssplint vorne fehlt. Hab ich vermurkst, Ersatz ist unterwegs 🙈.


----------



## J_O_N_N_Y (14. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> So, fertig, Urlaub kann kommen  🤪. Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an den Teilen 😍.
> 
> Kürzen der Leitungen hab ich gem. dem Video von Hope durchgeführt, komplette Entlüftung war nicht notwendig. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tips  👍.
> 
> ...


Sieht es nur so aus oder hast Du Riesenhände 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Wie lang ist der Leerweg der Tech4V4 👀 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## thorqx (14. Juli 2022)

J_O_N_N_Y schrieb:


> Sieht es nur so aus oder hast Du Riesenhände 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Wie lang ist der Leerweg der Tech4V4 👀 🤷🏻‍♂️



So riesig sind die gar nicht, würde sie eher als durchschnittlich beschreiben (Handschuh-Größe 9)

Ich glaube, das täuscht und ist vielleicht der Hebelform geschuldet. Hier mal ein Bild von der MT7, die vorher drauf war.





Der Abstand am Ende des Hebels ist jetzt in etwa der gleiche. Bei mir liegt allerdings auch nur die Fingerkuppe an, von daher sind die Griffe vielleicht tendenziell ein kleines bisschen weiter vorgestellt.

Einstellung BPC: 6 von 12 Klicks
Einstellung Reach: 4 Klicks von ganz raus


----------



## Mario_F (21. Juli 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Also, um dies noch einmal abzuschließen.
> Es hat zu Beginn bei einigen wenigen Bremsen Probleme mit den Kolbendichtungen gegeben. Dadurch konnte (tröpfchenweise) DOT entweichen.
> Als Lösung wurde der Kolben getauscht. Das klingt erst einmal nicht logisch, aber der Kolben wurde incl. der Dichtungen an die Händler geliefert. Und jeder der einmal die Kolbendichtungen montiert hat, wird wissen warum.   ;-)
> Wichtig:
> ...


Muss hier noch kurz anmerken: Hab meine vor zwei Wochen bekommen und bei mir besteht das selbe Problem bei der HR Bremse. Also ob das Problem schon längere Zeit behoben ist bzw. es nur wenige betroffene gibt, weiß ich nicht. War ja auch bei der Tech3 hier und da von einer undichten Kolbendichtung zu lesen (deshalb gibt es wahrscheinlich auch das Ersatzteil). Ist zwar ein wenig nervig aber wird natürlich alles kostenfrei ersetzt. Wenn man vorher bereits eine Tech3 V4 hatte - wie im meinen Fall - ist alles untereinander kompatibel und man kommt somit gut über die Runden und kann ohne großen Aufwand weiterbiken.


----------



## J_O_N_N_Y (21. Juli 2022)

J_O_N_N_Y schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Leerweg der Tech4V4 👀 🤷🏻‍♂️


#push


----------



## bummel42 (21. Juli 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Muss hier noch kurz anmerken: Hab meine vor zwei Wochen bekommen und bei mir besteht das selbe Problem bei der HR Bremse. Also ob das Problem schon längere Zeit behoben ist bzw. es nur wenige betroffene gibt, weiß ich nicht. War ja auch bei der Tech3 hier und da von einer undichten Kolbendichtung zu lesen (deshalb gibt es wahrscheinlich auch das Ersatzteil). Ist zwar ein wenig nervig aber wird natürlich alles kostenfrei ersetzt. Wenn man vorher bereits eine Tech3 V4 hatte - wie im meinen Fall - ist alles untereinander kompatibel und man kommt somit gut über die Runden und kann ohne großen Aufwand weiterbiken.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe über die Kolbendichtungen im Hebel gesprochen. Und bei denen ist Tech3 nicht kompatibel zu Tech4.
Oder meintest Du den Sattel?


----------



## ma1208 (21. Juli 2022)

J_O_N_N_Y schrieb:


> Sieht es nur so aus oder hast Du Riesenhände 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Wie lang ist der Leerweg der Tech4V4 👀 🤷🏻‍♂️


Der Leerweg ist doch einstellbar. Bei mir von wenigen Millimetern, bis ganz schön viel. Wenige Millimeter klappt bei mir aber nicht, dann schleift die Scheibe bei jeder nennenswerten Kurve. Ich habe es so justiert, dass es gerade nicht schleift. Wo das ist liegt natürlich viel vom individuellen Setup ab. Ich empfinde die einstellbare Bandbreite hier als sehr groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J_O_N_N_Y (21. Juli 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Der Leerweg ist doch einstellbar. Bei mir von wenigen Millimetern, bis ganz schön viel. Wenige Millimeter klappt bei mir aber nicht, dann schleift die Scheibe bei jeder nennenswerten Kurve. Ich habe es so justiert, dass es gerade nicht schleift. Wo das ist liegt natürlich viel vom individuellen Setup ab. Ich empfinde die einstellbare Bandbreite hier als sehr groß.


Warum schleift dann die Scheibe 🤷🏻‍♂️
Der Lüftspalt kann bzw. sollte sich ja nicht ändern ☝️️ Dieser wird einzig und allein von den Kantringen bestimmt. Würde man mit der Druckpunktverstellung die Nehmerkolben am Sattel bewegen und so fahren, würde doch keine Belagsnachstellung stattfinden weil der Ausgleichsport ja dauernd überschritten wäre - sonst könnte ja kein Druck aufgebaut werden können umd die Nehmer rauszudrücken 🤷🏻‍♂️

Sicher dass Deine Bremse nicht überfüllt ist?

Mit der BPC ändert man doch nur die Kinematik des Hebels bzw. der Übersetzung und nicht die Position irgendwelcher Kolben 🤔


----------



## Mario_F (21. Juli 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe über die Kolbendichtungen im Hebel gesprochen. Und bei denen ist Tech3 nicht kompatibel zu Tech4.
> Oder meintest Du den Sattel?



Achso nein ich meinte ich habe den Tech3 Hebel wieder montiert mit dem neuen V4 Sattel


----------



## bummel42 (21. Juli 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Achso nein ich meinte ich habe den Tech3 Hebel wieder montiert mit dem neuen V4 Sattel


OK, das macht SInn und stimmt natürlich.
Ich habe eine offizielle Aussage von Hope, dass es am Anfang wohl ein Problem gab. Dieses soll behoben sein. Das bewahrt natürlich nicht vor einem normalen Defekt in der Serie.
Und Du hast Recht, zum Glück gibt es alles als Ersatzteil.


----------



## ma1208 (21. Juli 2022)

J_O_N_N_Y schrieb:


> Warum schleift dann die Scheibe 🤷🏻‍♂️
> Der Lüftspalt kann bzw. sollte sich ja nicht ändern ☝️️ Dieser wird einzig und allein von den Kantringen bestimmt. Würde man mit der Druckpunktverstellung die Nehmerkolben am Sattel bewegen und so fahren, würde doch keine Belagsnachstellung stattfinden weil der Ausgleichsport ja dauernd überschritten wäre - sonst könnte ja kein Druck aufgebaut werden können umd die Nehmer rauszudrücken 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Sicher dass Deine Bremse nicht überfüllt ist?
> ...


Wenn ich an meiner PBC-Schraube drehe, drückt sie den Geberkolben rein. Was da intern passiert ist mir herzlich egal. Der Effekt ist wie beschrieben. Wenig Leerweg, aber auch wenig Luftspalt (gemäß Schleifen, gemessen habe ich ihn nicht). Wenn ich den PBC raus drehe, ist das Schleifen irgendwann weg. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Überfüllt ist sie sicher nicht.


----------



## bummel42 (21. Juli 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meiner PBC-Schraube drehe, drückt sie den Geberkolben rein. Was da intern passiert ist mir herzlich egal. Der Effekt ist wie beschrieben. Wenig Leerweg, aber auch wenig Luftspalt (gemäß Schleifen, gemessen habe ich ihn nicht). Wenn ich den PBC raus drehe, ist das Schleifen irgendwann weg. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Überfüllt ist sie sicher nicht.


Es wird der Weg reduziert, bis der Kolben die Ausgleichsbohrung verschließt.


----------



## J_O_N_N_Y (21. Juli 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Es wird der Weg reduziert, bis der Kolben die Ausgleichsbohrung verschließt.


Und solange die Bohrung noch offen ist, kann ja kein Druck aufgebaut werden und folglich sollten sich die Nehmer auch nicht bewegen 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Einen Leerweg von "wenigen Millimetern" kann ich mir daher auch nicht so recht vorstellen in Anbetracht der recht großen Nehmerkolbenfläche 🤔 (vorausgesetzt die Anlage ist ordentlich befüllt/entlüftet und die Beläge wurden bei der Montage komplett zurückgedrückt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (21. Juli 2022)

Nimm es nicht so wörtlich. Von "wenigen Millimetern, bis ganz schön Viel" sollte doch ausdrücken, dass es eine sehr ungenaue Aussage ist. Oder anders: von zu wenig bis zu viel ist bei mir alles einstellbar. Und auch das sollte nur klar machen, dass es aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn macht einen konkreten Wert für einen Leerweg anzugeben, wie von dir anscheinend gefordert. Er ist eben einstellbar.


----------



## 3ullit (22. Juli 2022)

Bin sehr angetan von der V4, Die langen Leitungen fand ich super, dann konnte ich gleich Moto Style installieren ohne Leitungen zu wechseln, jetzt fehlt nur noch der linke Matchmaker (hab zwei rechte -.-) und der richtige Adapter für vorne, +20mm sind halt nicht gleich +20mm bei Hope, dann geht es auf ausgedehnte Erprobung. So vom Proberollen im Garten wird das toll 

Entlüften mit dem Set war auch super, ohne Theater mit Sättel abmontieren und in bestimmte Position bringen, etc...


----------



## thorqx (23. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> So, fertig, Urlaub kann kommen  🤪.



Kurzes Zwischen-Feedback aus Sölden …

Der abgelösten MT7 kann man ja viel vorwerfen (ist ja nicht ohne Grund in den Ruhestand geschickt worden), aber mit geringer Bremsleistung glänzte sie ja nun nicht gerade. Aber die V4 …  … alter Schwede, das ist mal 'n Anker 😱. Musste als erste Amtshandlung erstmal den Druckpunkt zurücknehmen, um sie gut dosiert einsetzen zu können.
Dann musste ich feststellen, dass ich mich in der Kürze der Zeit nicht ausführlich genug mit dem Thema Zentrieren der Hope auseinandergesetzt habe. Hatte extrem hartes Rubbeln an der Front. Nachdem ich jetzt erst Sattel und anschließend die Beläge bilderbuchmäßig zentriert habe, sollte das hoffentlich Geschichte sein. Hinten hat's zufällig gepasst.
Was noch nervt, die Bremse quietscht 🙄. Bin ich von der Kombi TS Dächle und Power so überhaupt nicht gewohnt. Kann mir das bisher nur so erklären, das die Scheiben vorher mit den Power Belägen für die MT7 genutzt wurden. Hatte sie zwar mit den 730 vorher vernünftig eingebremst, aber vielleicht brauchen sie noch ein wenig. Wird sich zeigen …🤷‍♂️


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juli 2022)

Meine quietscht auch vorne, hab jetzt die Kanten der Beläge gebrochen (bzw was von den Belägen noch übrig ist), Mal sehen, ist auch erst seit kurzem.
Danach werden Mal die lila Beläge probiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Kurzes Zwischen-Feedback aus Sölden …
> 
> Der abgelösten MT7 kann man ja viel vorwerfen (ist ja nicht ohne Grund in den Ruhestand geschickt worden), aber mit geringer Bremsleistung glänzte sie ja nun nicht gerade. Aber die V4 …  … alter Schwede, das ist mal 'n Anker 😱. Musste als erste Amtshandlung erstmal den Druckpunkt zurücknehmen, um sie gut dosiert einsetzen zu können.
> Dann musste ich feststellen, dass ich mich in der Kürze der Zeit nicht ausführlich genug mit dem Thema Zentrieren der Hope auseinandergesetzt habe. Hatte extrem hartes Rubbeln an der Front. Nachdem ich jetzt erst Sattel und anschließend die Beläge bilderbuchmäßig zentriert habe, sollte das hoffentlich Geschichte sein. Hinten hat's zufällig gepasst.
> Was noch nervt, die Bremse quietscht 🙄. Bin ich von der Kombi TS Dächle und Power so überhaupt nicht gewohnt. Kann mir das bisher nur so erklären, das die Scheiben vorher mit den Power Belägen für die MT7 genutzt wurden. Hatte sie zwar mit den 730 vorher vernünftig eingebremst, aber vielleicht brauchen sie noch ein wenig. Wird sich zeigen …🤷‍♂️


So rein rechnerisch dürfte die T4V4 nicht an eine MT7 ran kommen meine ich. Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass neue Beläge montiert wurden und die Bremse allgemein neu ist?


----------



## Maffin_ (23. Juli 2022)

Die mt7 ist nicht so stark, in den meisten rechnungen wird sie mit dem mt5 hebel berechnet weil der länger ist. 
Mit dem kurzen hebel der normal mit der mt7 kommt ist sie nach meiner vermutung ungefähr auf Code niveau. 

Die T4V4 sollte stärker als beide sein.


----------



## thorqx (23. Juli 2022)

Die Beläge an der MT7 waren zu Saisonbeginn neu und ein spürbares Nachlassen der Bremskraft konnte ich mit weiter abgefahrenen Belägen eigentlich auch nie feststellen. Entlüftet würde ebenfalls ganz frisch, weil die Bremse an ein neues Rad gewandert ist und die Leitungslängen angepasst wurden. Ich würde mich schon festlegen wollen, dass die T4V4 zumindest mit der identischen Scheiben-/Belagskombi mehr „Biss“ hat.


----------



## danimaniac (23. Juli 2022)

Die MT mit HC1 sind etwas unter DRT Niveau (gesamtübersetzung ca 38, DRT knapp 40)
Die T4V4 ungefähr 42...


----------



## baumannma (25. Juli 2022)

hab jetzt zwei wochen familienurlaub drauf mit 2 touren ohne kids und ein wenig murmelbahn ballern sowie ein weekend endurorennen, beläge (grün) sind kompl. durch. so schnell runter bin ich mir nicht gewohnt, geht aber in ordnung. ein leises quitschen hab ich auch, allerdings nur in dem moment wo die beläge an die scheibe kommen, wenn dann wirklich gebremst wird ist es sofort weg, für mich nicht störend. rubbeln tut sie ein wenig, aber auch nicht störend. jetzt am weekend hat sich mit den runtergefahrenen belägen der druckpunkt ein wenig verstellt zwischen zusand heiss und kalt, im heissen zustand war der druckpunkt früher vorhanden. muss ich mal beobachten wie es mit neuen belägen ist, und sonst mal flüssigkeit wechseln.

alles in allem eine wunderbare bremse für mich! als nächstes werden auch die lila beläge mal ausprobiert.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Juli 2022)

Rubbeln hab ich gar nicht, das quietschen ist mit gebrochenen Kanten auch weg. Aber die grünen sind bei mir auch nicht mehr viel wert. Maxima Fahrer kennen das wohl auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ullit (25. Juli 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Rubbeln hab ich gar nicht, das quietschen ist mit gebrochenen Kanten auch weg. Aber die grünen sind bei mir auch nicht mehr viel wert. Maxima Fahrer kennen das wohl auch sehr gut


Willst du sagen die grünen sind das gleiche Reibmaterial wie Trickstuff Power? 😇


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Juli 2022)

3ullit schrieb:


> Willst du sagen die grünen sind das gleiche Reibmaterial wie Trickstuff Power? 😇


Nein keine Ahnung das weiß ich nicht..aber kräftige Bremsen neigen eben auch zu mehr Verschleiss


----------



## thorqx (26. Juli 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> hab jetzt zwei wochen familienurlaub drauf mit 2 touren ohne kids und ein wenig murmelbahn ballern sowie ein weekend endurorennen, beläge (grün) sind kompl. durch. so schnell runter bin ich mir nicht gewohnt, geht aber in ordnung. ein leises quitschen hab ich auch, allerdings nur in dem moment wo die beläge an die scheibe kommen, wenn dann wirklich gebremst wird ist es sofort weg, für mich nicht störend. rubbeln tut sie ein wenig, aber auch nicht störend. jetzt am weekend hat sich mit den runtergefahrenen belägen der druckpunkt ein wenig verstellt zwischen zusand heiss und kalt, im heissen zustand war der druckpunkt früher vorhanden. muss ich mal beobachten wie es mit neuen belägen ist, und sonst mal flüssigkeit wechseln.
> 
> alles in allem eine wunderbare bremse für mich! als nächstes werden auch die lila beläge mal ausprobiert.



Mein Rubbeln ist nach dem erwähnten Zentrieren weitestgehend weg, auf den Trails merkt man davon jedenfalls nichts mehr.

Druckpunkt hatte sich bei mir nach sehr langen Abfahrten vorne auch ein wenig verschoben, wurde allerdings etwas weicher. Nach dem Abkühlen und der anschließenden Wäsche war er allerdings wieder am Ursprungsort.

Was mir beim Waschen allerdings noch aufgefallen war, war ein leichter Film DOT am Übergang zum Deckel des vorderen Ausgleichbehälters 🤷‍♂️. Hab da die Schrauben nochmal etwas nachgezogen. Bin bei sowas ja ein Freund von Drehmomentangaben, hab aber nichts finden können.


----------



## Schattenseite (26. Juli 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Rubbeln hab ich gar nicht, das quietschen ist mit gebrochenen Kanten auch weg. Aber die grünen sind bei mir auch nicht mehr viel wert. Maxima Fahrer kennen das wohl auch sehr gut


Die Grünen Pro haben  einen höheren Verschleiß musste ich selbst erfahren, stand aber auch in der Beschreibung als ich mir die vor 1,5Jahren zugelegt habe.Dafür aber auch die Beste Bremspower von allen Galfer Belägen .Baue jetzt Mal die Roten ein die ich noch auf Lager habe.


----------



## ma1208 (26. Juli 2022)

Nur zur Klarstellung: Es gibt grüne Beläge von Galfer (die Pro). Die Grünen, die bei Hope dabei sind, sind aber voraussichtlich nicht von Galfer (kolportiert wurde Reserve), oder? Bei den anderen steht ja auch explizit "by Galfer" drauf, bei den Grünen nicht. Wer also die grünen Galfer Pro nachbestellt erhält voraussichtlich andere Beläge.


----------



## Mario_F (26. Juli 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung: Es gibt grüne Beläge von Galfer (die Pro). Die Grünen, die bei Hope dabei sind, sind aber voraussichtlich nicht von Galfer (kolportiert wurde Reserve), oder? Bei den anderen steht ja auch explizit "by Galfer" drauf, bei den Grünen nicht. Wer also die grünen Galfer Pro nachbestellt erhält voraussichtlich andere Beläge.


Jepp


----------



## 3ullit (27. Juli 2022)

Absolut fett , die grünen Beläge beißen auf neuen Scheiben vom ersten Meter. Was die Modulierbarkeit angeht muss ich den SRAM RSC Hebeln mit Cascade Sätteln den Vorteil zuschreiben, werde wohl hinten daher jetzt auf die roten oder lilanen gehen, dann sollte das passen. Von der Bremskraft sind die Hope aber auf jeden Fall dran, für weniger Geld, und wie angesprochen finde ich den Entlüftungsprozess angenehmer, ebenso die Ersatzteilpolitik - gibt halt alles aus dem Katalog.


----------



## baumannma (28. Juli 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Jepp


hat jemand den vergleich grün hope und grün galfer? hatte die grünen galfer bei der trp montiert und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> hat jemand den vergleich grün hope und grün galfer? hatte die grünen galfer bei der trp montiert und war sehr zufrieden.



Hab jetzt beide ausgiebig durchgebremst, in der V4 auf Galfer Wave 223mm Scheibe.

Abnutzung: die Galfer halten bei mir gut doppelt so lang wie die Hope.

Charakteristik: ich finde die Galfer gutmütiger, die Hope sind fast schon zu agro. Die Hope beißen direkt ab Kontakt wie blöd, die Galfer steigern sich eher linear wenn man durchzieht. Bei der Maximalbremskraft, die ich mit gleicher Handkraft rausholen kann, gibt es sich für mein Gefühl nix. Die Hope steigern sich gefühlt nur noch sehr wenig wenn man durchzieht, da kommt 80% schon am Anfang. Da die Tech4 mega dosierbar ist, gehen die grünen Hope Beläge schon klar. In einer anderen Bremse wären sie mir wahrscheinlich zu digital. Ein wenig Gewöhnung braucht es aber auch in der Tech4. An die Galfer muss ich mich nicht gewöhnen.

Einfahren: die grünen Hope sind im Neuzustand schon voll da, die brauchen quasi kein Einbremsen, und steigern sich auch nicht mehr viel. Die grünen Galfer werden merklich besser nachdem sie ein paar Mal heiß geworden sind. Aber auch die sind ohne Einbremsen schon sehr stark.

Fading: beidesmal nicht feststellbar. Die Galfer neigen aber zum Verglasen, wenn sie bei Stolperaktionen auf Schleif zu lange durchgeglüht werden. Man bekommt sie aber dann auch wieder frei ohne sie auszubauen und abzuschleifen. Die Hope verglasen nie. Im Gegenteil beißen die Hope sogar noch giftiger, wenn sie warm sind.

Geräusche: die Galfer quietschen/fiepsen gern mal, vor allem wenn sie ein bisschen angeglast sind. Die Hope höchstens minimal, meistens sind sie still bei mir.

Nass: die Hope brauchen da eine Gedenksekunde um von kreischen auf bremsen umzustellen. Galfer können das besser und sind schneller voll da.

Mein Gesamt-Fazit tendiert zu den Galfer, die finde ich über alles angenehmer, außerdem bekommt man mehr Tiefenmeter aus den investierten Euros raus. Die grünen Hope haben zum Stolperbiken ihre Vorzüge, da sie einfach nur noch bösartiger bremsen, wenn man sie richtig quält. Aber eigentlich kann man beide kaufen. Man muss ja gerade eh nehmen was verfügbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homi09 (28. Juli 2022)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den TRP R1 Scheiben an den V4 Sätteln? Ich würde vorne gerne auf 223 mm umsteigen und die TRP sind günstig und lieferbar. Bin mir nur unsicher ob die Breite des Reibrings ausreichend ist.


----------



## baumannma (28. Juli 2022)

Homi09 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den TRP R1 Scheiben an den V4 Sätteln? Ich würde vorne gerne auf 223 mm umsteigen und die TRP sind günstig und lieferbar. Bin mir nur unsicher ob die Breite des Reibrings ausreichend ist.


nicht mit den 223 aber mit den 203, fahre diese mit den hope adapter und passt wunderbar, daher würde ich sagen funktionierts auch mit den 223er


----------



## Bugsbenni (28. Juli 2022)

Passt wunderbar mit dem Hope Adapter


----------



## MDuvall (5. August 2022)

Unfassbar geile Bremse. Ich bin mega zufrieden und bin der Meinung die hat mehr als genügend Power.


----------



## sprousaTM (8. August 2022)

Nun doch nach den ganzen Meinungen hier wieder ein Set bestellt. Brauch ich hinten statt des Shimano Adapter PM180 auf 203mm nen expliziten Hope Adapter? Gibt da ja den HBMH für den Fall, dann kann ich die XTR Scheiben erstmal weiterfahren. Ggf. weiss ja jemand, ob der normale Shimano Adapter ausreicht, um die Kolben auf die Scheibe zu bekommen und ob er genug Platz für die Zange selbst bietet. 

Von meiner Logik aus, sollte die Platzierung des Sattels eigentlich mit jedem Adapter an die richtige Stelle kommen oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## Maffin_ (8. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Von meiner Logik aus, sollte die Platzierung des Sattels eigentlich mit jedem Adapter an die richtige Stelle kommen oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?


eigentlich ja, aber es kann sein das der bremssattel größer ist als der von shimano für den dein adapter gemacht ist. 
Dann liegt beim Festschrauben der sattel auf der brücke vom adapter auf.




Ich habe vorne einen PM+40 magura adapter da passt es. Bei Shimano ist aber glaube ich tendenziell ehr weniger platz für den sattel. 

Hab hinten einen Hope adapter weil der adpater auch bei +20 und +23 extra verschraubt wird. 
Gerade wenn man ein bike von einem gewissen kanadischen Hersteller mit empfindlichen gewinden hat will man ja nicht jedesmal das Gewinde im Rahmen strapazieren wenn man den sattel mal ausrichtet  😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprousaTM (8. August 2022)

Dann warte ich erstmal mit dem Adapter. Der von Shimano hat schon eine gute Aussparung. Angeblich sind beim schwarzen Adapter silberne Schrauben dabei, da mag ich lieber die lila Titanschrauben weiter nutzen


----------



## sprousaTM (10. August 2022)

Hat gepasst. Mehr als genug Platz.








Schlechte Aufnahmen. Sneak peak 😂
Qualitativ ja ne ganz andere Welt. Farbe passend zu allen anderen eloxierten Teilen. Wahnsinnig schön.

edit: Nach dem Kürzen beider Leitunge habe ich mit dem Bleedkit von Hope nun mehrfach versucht, die Anlage zu entlüften. Schön nach Anleitung. Stellschrauben am Hebel rausdrehen, dass der Hebel maximal absteht. Krempel anbringen. Öffnen, Pumpen/halten, schließen Zyklen solange, bis keine Luft hinten am Nippel rauskommt. Dann den Tip hier im Thread (und im Video), den Nippel zu öffnen und die Kolben maximal zurück zu drücken genutzt. Danach noch ein paar mal den Zyklus von davor.

Hebel fühlen sich nach mehreren Prozeduren immer noch irgendwie schwammig an, vor allem hinten (vorne ist ok). Eigentlich passt es am Ende nur, wenn ich den Brakepoint für hintere Bremse komplett reindrehe und den Reach wieder ein Stück raus. Die hintere XTR Scheibe habe ich gemessen mit knapp unter 1,7mm Dicke, das sollte jetzt auch net das Problem sein (Hope Floating haben ebenso 1,8mm Ausgangsstärke wie die XTR).  Konnte sie noch nicht fahren, da ich im Umbauprozess das Cockpit schöner machen wollte und die Dropperleitung zu kurz geschnitten habe (und die Zugbefestigungsschraube am Sack ist ).
Ist das einfach das Feeling der Bremse in Verbindung mit den grünen Belegen? Kenn das ähnlich bei den Shimano Resinbelägen, hatte davor Sinterbeläge an der XT Bremse.


----------



## philip1000 (12. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin bei der Einstellung meiner neuen Tech 4 E 4 mittlerweile ratlos. Ich bekomme die Bremse einfach nicht Schleiffrei eingestellt. Der Abstand zwischen der neuen Scheibe und den Belägen ist so minimal, dass die Ausrichtung zum schleiffreiem Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist (auch nicht per Lichtschlitz). 10 Kilometer einbremsen/einfahren hat zu keiner Besserung geführt. Gibt es noch etwas was ich da machen kann und besteht das Problem allgemein bei neuen Hope Bremsen?


----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2022)

Was für Scheiben hast du ?

Ich fahre mit 2,3mm Hope Scheiben und bekomme die Bremse problemlos schleiffrei


----------



## philip1000 (12. August 2022)

Ich habe die Hope Floating disc in 200 mm verbaut.


----------



## thorqx (12. August 2022)

Ich hatte die Einstellung nach dem Einbau so kurz und knapp vor unserem Sölden-Urlaub auch nur flink mit Lichtspalt gemacht. War zwar schleiffrei, hatte dafür aber andere Nebeneffekte (Rubbeln). Habe mich dann vor Ort noch mal in Ruhe damit beschäftigt (Anleitung, Forum, YouTube, usw.) und bin dann irgendwann dahinter gekommen, dass man bei der Hope unbedingt erst die Sättel und dann die Beläge ausrichtet. Ist dir das Thema bekannt?

Die Floating haben doch 1.8mm, oder? Wenn die nicht extrem am eiern sind, sollte das eigentlich kein Thema sein 🤷‍♂️ .


----------



## baumannma (12. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Hat gepasst. Mehr als genug Platz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1531279
> Anhang anzeigen 1531284
> ...


denke beläge haben nichts damit zu tun, fahre nach den grünen im moment die lila, gefühl ist isentisch.

ist denn wirklich keine luft mehr drin? bei mir war hinten beim entlüften luft sichtbar, dann lange nicht beim pumpen und dann kam nochmals richtig viel luft raus (entweder leitung oder sogar von der armatur). 

kenne das problem von der trp vorher, da hatte ich hinten immer deinen beschriebenen ärger. dort wars so dass wenn ich das fahhrad aufs hinterrad genommen habe die luft zur armatur rauf ging (war dann plötzlich gar kein druckpunkt mehr vorhanden) und dann konnte ich auch entlüften. denke da hat sich beim entlüften irgendwo luft im bremssattel gesammelt und ist nicht raus gekommen (demontieren mit innenverlegten leitungen geht ja super!). probiers mal, kostet 5min und schau ob sich was am druckpunkt ändert…


----------



## philip1000 (12. August 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Einstellung nach dem Einbau so kurz und knapp vor unserem Sölden-Urlaub auch nur flink mit Lichtspalt gemacht. War zwar schleiffrei, hatte dafür aber andere Nebeneffekte (Rubbeln). Habe mich dann vor Ort noch mal in Ruhe damit beschäftigt (Anleitung, Forum, YouTube, usw.) und bin dann irgendwann dahinter gekommen, dass man bei der Hope unbedingt erst die Sättel und dann die Beläge ausrichtet. Ist dir das Thema bekannt?
> 
> Die Floating haben doch 1.8mm, oder? Wenn die nicht extrem am eiern sind, sollte das eigentlich kein Thema sein 🤷‍♂️ .



Danke für die antworten! Den Bremssattel habe ich mit Hilfe der gefrästen Orientierungslinie fluchend zur bremsscheibe ausgerichtet. Wie richte ich denn die Beläge aus? Dass würde ich gerne einmal testen. Bisher habe ich die Bremse im zentrierten Zustand immer gepumpt bis die beläge an der Scheibe Kontakt hatten und der Druckpunkt vorhanden war.


----------



## sprousaTM (12. August 2022)

Ich hab das Bike jetzt nochmal von der Wand genommen und das von dir beschriebene mal getestet. Aufs Hinterrad, dass die LEitung bis zum Hebel nur noch oben zeigt. Druckpunkt ändert sich nicht wirklich. Wenn überhaupt minimal, aber das ist eher Placeboeffekt  Leitung (soweit ausserhalb des Rahmens), Bremszange und Agb abgeklopft. Ändert nichts. 
Ich hab wie beschrieben mehrfach durchgepumpt, Kolben auch reingedrückt während der Nippel offen war und danach nochmal durch gepumpt. Anfangs kam auch eine ganze Menge Luft, dann vereinzelt und gegen Ende rein gar nichts mehr. Insgesamt habe ich 5 oder 6 mal den Trichter mit Dot randvoll gefüllt und die Suppe durchgepumpt. 
Vielleicht ist der Hebel einfach vom Gefühl auch so. Der Abstand der Pads zur Scheibe ist auch kleiner als bei der XT Bremse, finde ich. Der zurückzulegende Hebelweg bei der Hope aktuell aber gefühlt größer. Gemessen ist er gleich. Sehr seltsam  
Nachm Urlaub nochmal Entlüften mit demontierter Bremszange und dann testen. Vorher komm ich nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## thorqx (12. August 2022)

philip1000 schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten! Den Bremssattel habe ich mit Hilfe der gefrästen Orientierungslinie fluchend zur bremsscheibe ausgerichtet. Wie richte ich denn die Beläge aus? Dass würde ich gerne einmal testen. Bisher habe ich die Bremse im zentrierten Zustand immer gepumpt bis die beläge an der Scheibe Kontakt hatten und der Druckpunkt vorhanden war.



Ich hoffe, ich bekomme das erklärt 🙈 ... achte darauf, dass die Beläge bei zentriertem Sattel den gleichen Abstand zur Scheibe haben und die Kolben von beiden Seiten gleichmäßig an die Scheibe fahren. Ist das nicht der Fall, drückst du die schneller herausgefahrene Kolbenseite mit Hilfe eines Schlitz-Schraubendrehers und der Bremsbelags-Trägerplatte der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder etwas zurück, dann wieder pumpen, gucken, ggf. wiederholen. Das Spiel kann man durchaus einige Male hinundher machen, bis es passt.

Bei mir hat's am Ende bei diesem Video von Hope "klick" 💡gemacht, allerdings auch erst beim ca. 10ten mal hingucken oder so 🙃😂.Ab Minute 3:07 wird kurz darauf eingegangen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baywaldbrenner (13. August 2022)

Ich würde auch mal vom Sattel zum Geber entlüften, mit teils ausgefahrenen Kolben und die dann wieder zurückdrücken


----------



## Jackson76 (17. August 2022)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man noch SRAM Matchmaker und das Entlüftungskit bekommen kann?

Danke euch.


----------



## StelioKontos (17. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man noch SRAM Matchmaker und das Entlüftungskit bekommen kann?
> 
> Danke euch.


Das Entlüftungskit habe ich vor einer Stunde bei Hibike bestellt.


----------



## Jackson76 (17. August 2022)

Hab es. Danke. 

Jetzt noch Matchmaker. 😂


----------



## 3ullit (17. August 2022)

Schreib Mal [email protected], vielleicht hast du Glück


----------



## Jackson76 (17. August 2022)

Cool, vielen Dank. Werde ich nachher mal anfragen.


----------



## sprousaTM (17. August 2022)

https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/9246/lang/de/kw/Tech-4-Bremshebel/
		


Schau mal hier. Keine Ahnung, für was after eight steht. Aber sind die vielleicht?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/9246/lang/de/kw/Tech-4-Bremshebel/
> 
> 
> 
> Schau mal hier. Keine Ahnung, für was after eight steht. Aber sind die vielleicht?


Oh Gott, auch Hope gehört zu Nestle??


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2022)

Hab jetzt die E-Bike Beläge auf der Tech4, find ich ziemlich gut bisher, Mal sehen wie sie sich in den nächsten Wochen machen. Aber so bei den ersten Abfahrten würde ich fast sagen härterer bzw direkterer Druckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (18. August 2022)

Jetzt hab ich gerade noch mal geschaut, aber es sieht wohl so aus, als würde meine PM Adapter nicht passen.

Vorne eventuell noch, aber hinten auf keinen Fall. Welche habt ihr doch versendet? Von Hope gibt es hier 100 Stück gefühlt.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich gerade noch mal geschaut, aber es sieht wohl so aus, als würde meine PM Adapter nicht passen.
> 
> Vorne eventuell noch, aber hinten auf keinen Fall. Welche habt ihr doch versendet? Von Hope gibt es hier 100 Stück gefühlt.


Wenn du die Scheiben lässt brauchst dich gar keine neuen Adapter


----------



## Jackson76 (18. August 2022)

Echt? Ok.
Dachte die sind irgendwie dicker untenrum.

Hab schon ein paarmal gelesen, dass es Probleme mit diesen Adapter gab.

Hab aber ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet ob es die Floating waren.

Aber da die bald kommen: welche brauche ich dann?


----------



## 3ullit (18. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich gerade noch mal geschaut, aber es sieht wohl so aus, als würde meine PM Adapter nicht passen.
> 
> Vorne eventuell noch, aber hinten auf keinen Fall. Welche habt ihr doch versendet? Von Hope gibt es hier 100 Stück gefühlt.


Welche hast du? DIe V4? Da wird der hinten auf keinen Fall passen, hatte ich auch versucht - keine Chance! Der vordere könnte funktionieren. Ich hab die Original Hope Adapter genommen. Hier kannst du super schauen welchen du brauchst.


----------



## Jackson76 (18. August 2022)

V4. Und ja eben, den Plan hab ich nicht ganz geschnallt. 😂🙈

Aber ich denke vorne P hinten L


----------



## sprousaTM (23. August 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die E-Bike Beläge auf der Tech4, find ich ziemlich gut bisher, Mal sehen wie sie sich in den nächsten Wochen machen. Aber so bei den ersten Abfahrten würde ich fast sagen härterer bzw direkterer Druckpunkt


Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und probehalber die lila Beläge hinten eingebaut. Minimal härterer Druckpunkt. Sollte vielleicht einfach mal fahren 😆 Trotzdem ließ es mir keine Ruhe und ich habe eben nochmal die hintere Bremse entlüftet. Auch den Sattel abgeschraubt und in alle Richtungen gehalten, beklopft usw. 2 Minibläschen kamen noch raus, das wars. Gefühl am Hebel weiterhin sehr matschig. Mir ist beim Wechseln der Beläge aufgefallen, dass auf der Trägerplattenrückseite von jedem Kolben ein minimal feuchter runder Abdruck ist?! Riecht auch nach DOT. Das soll wohl nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (23. August 2022)

@sprousaTM ne, das sollte wohl glaub nicht so sein. 🙈

Ich hab meine jetzt auch drauf.
Kommt sehr geil. Bremskraft auf Augenhöhe mit meiner Shigura, aber besser dosierbar.

Morgen mal auf dem Trail testen.

Bis jetzt echt zufrieden, aber das entlüften ist ja mal echt grottig. Voll die Sauerei. 😂

Hat schon mal jemand über den Sattel entlüftet?
Also Spritze unten ran und gib Ihm?


----------



## jobraun (23. August 2022)

Darf ich mal so in die Runde fragen welche Bremsscheiben ihr mit der V4 fahrt? Trickstuff HD, Magura MDRP und Galfer Wave habe ich bis jetzt gesehen. Präferenzen, Empfehlungen? Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.


----------



## Jackson76 (24. August 2022)

Hab die Galfer Wave und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit.


----------



## Jackson76 (24. August 2022)

Mal noch eine andere Frage;

Ich hab das Gefühl das hinten die zwei vorderen Kolben mehr zu machen als die hinteren. 

Laufen aber alle Leicht. 

Kennt jemand den Effekt?


----------



## hemi (24. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand über den Sattel entlüftet?
> Also Spritze unten ran und gib Ihm?


Das mache ich immer so.
Also Ausgleichsbehälter offen und mit Spritze absaugen. Dann am Sattel DOT hochdrücken und oben immer wieder was absaugen.
Macht sich mit einem Helfer natürlich einfacher.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Darf ich mal so in die Runde fragen welche Bremsscheiben ihr mit der V4 fahrt? Trickstuff HD, Magura MDRP und Galfer Wave habe ich bis jetzt gesehen. Präferenzen, Empfehlungen? Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.


Intend Aero Disks 203mm/2.25mm
mit den V4 Sätteln absolut perfekt.


----------



## sprousaTM (24. August 2022)

Ich überleg grade, ob ich die Leitung nach hinten nochmal neu mache. Habe offensichtlich einen Knick in die Leitung bekommen beim durchfädeln durch den Rahmen. 
Goodridge baut doch die Leitungen für hope. Jmd zufällig ne Ahnung, ob die schwarze stahlflex Meterware auch passt? Dann nehme ich vielleicht direkt die. Silber ist nicht so meins. 
Habe zwar angefragt bei bc, denke aber, das ist 6mm aussendurchmesser.. Die gleiche Leitung gibt's über trickstuff auch, wird doch mit 5.1 blanke Leitung und 5.9 Durchmesser angegeben. Kommen die 0.8 mm Differenz durch das Plastik um stahlflex?









						Goodridge Stahlflexleitung
					

Goodridge PTFE Stahlflexleitungen wurden im Motorsport entwickelt. Sie sind extrem flexibel und robust. Durch das Stahlgewebe dehnt sich die Leitung nicht aus und vermittelt dadurch einen extrem klar definierten Druckpunkt. Lieferumfang:1 x Stahlflex




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Maffin_ (24. August 2022)

Die Hope Leitung hat 5,0mm inklusive Kunststoff ummantelung. 
Das ist nicht die selbe Leitung die Trickstuff nutzt.


----------



## 3ullit (24. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Ich überleg grade, ob ich die Leitung nach hinten nochmal neu mache. Habe offensichtlich einen Knick in die Leitung bekommen beim durchfädeln durch den Rahmen.
> Goodridge baut doch die Leitungen für hope. Jmd zufällig ne Ahnung, ob die schwarze stahlflex Meterware auch passt? Dann nehme ich vielleicht direkt die. Silber ist nicht so meins.
> Habe zwar angefragt bei bc, denke aber, das ist 6mm aussendurchmesser.. Die gleiche Leitung gibt's über trickstuff auch, wird doch mit 5.1 blanke Leitung und 5.9 Durchmesser angegeben. Kommen die 0.8 mm Differenz durch das Plastik um stahlflex?
> 
> ...


Die Goodridge sind dicker und haben ein anderes Gewerbe, siehe Bild.

Die Ummantelung sollte dran bleiben und ist auch bei beiden Leitungen dran. Wenn du die Goodridge nehmen willst würde ich auch deren fittings nehmen, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Jackson76 (24. August 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bekomme das erklärt 🙈 ... achte darauf, dass die Beläge bei zentriertem Sattel den gleichen Abstand zur Scheibe haben und die Kolben von beiden Seiten gleichmäßig an die Scheibe fahren. Ist das nicht der Fall, drückst du die schneller herausgefahrene Kolbenseite mit Hilfe eines Schlitz-Schraubendrehers und der Bremsbelags-Trägerplatte der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder etwas zurück, dann wieder pumpen, gucken, ggf. wiederholen. Das Spiel kann man durchaus einige Male hinundher machen, bis es passt.
> 
> Bei mir hat's am Ende bei diesem Video von Hope "klick" 💡gemacht, allerdings auch erst beim ca. 10ten mal hingucken oder so 🙃😂.Ab Minute 3:07 wird kurz darauf eingegangen:


Nach 30 min gefummel und mit Hilfe des postest, hab ich es nun auch hinbekommen. 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (24. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Ich überleg grade, ob ich die Leitung nach hinten nochmal neu mache. Habe offensichtlich einen Knick in die Leitung bekommen beim durchfädeln durch den Rahmen.
> Goodridge baut doch die Leitungen für hope. Jmd zufällig ne Ahnung, ob die schwarze stahlflex Meterware auch passt? Dann nehme ich vielleicht direkt die. Silber ist nicht so meins.
> Habe zwar angefragt bei bc, denke aber, das ist 6mm aussendurchmesser.. Die gleiche Leitung gibt's über trickstuff auch, wird doch mit 5.1 blanke Leitung und 5.9 Durchmesser angegeben. Kommen die 0.8 mm Differenz durch das Plastik um stahlflex?
> 
> ...


Passt .Aber du brauchst neue Überwurfmuttern am Anschluss Hebel bzw.sattel.


----------



## MDuvall (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Darf ich mal so in die Runde fragen welche Bremsscheiben ihr mit der V4 fahrt? Trickstuff HD, Magura MDRP und Galfer Wave habe ich bis jetzt gesehen. Präferenzen, Empfehlungen? Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.


Die Hope Heavy Duty.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2022)

Beste Scheibe, fahre ich auch


----------



## sprousaTM (24. August 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Passt .Aber du brauchst neue Überwurfmuttern am Anschluss Hebel bzw.sattel.


Grad nochmal editieren. Ja hast vollkommen Recht. Man braucht den Insert für den Anschluß am Hebel plus die Überwurfmutter. Am Sattel Überwurfmutter und den 90° Abgang, der auch direkt in die Leitung geht und wohl auch die Banjoschraube. Das ist mir dann doch zu nervig. Ich bestellt mir erstmal 2 Meter der schwarzen 5mm Hope Leitung und 2 Inserts/oliven und teste den Unterschied. Viel wird der Knick wohl eh nicht ausmachen, da die Bremse vorne ja ähnlich "squishy" ist. Mittlerweile würde ich wetten, dass das Hebelgefühl einfach so ist? Jemand nähe Frankfurt zum Testen?


----------



## jobraun (24. August 2022)

Die Hope Heavy Duty habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Leider gibt es die nur in 200mm Durchmesser. Habe am Rad vorne und hinten schon die Hope Adapter auf 203 dran (Version P) und will mir nicht noch neue kaufen.


----------



## Maffin_ (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Leider gibt es die nur in 200mm Durchmesser


Ahh gut zu wissen. Schön das das häufiger wird.


----------



## thorqx (24. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Nach 30 min gefummel und mit Hilfe des postest, hab ich es nun auch hinbekommen. 😂



Danke für das Feedback 👍 .


----------



## baumannma (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Darf ich mal so in die Runde fragen welche Bremsscheiben ihr mit der V4 fahrt? Trickstuff HD, Magura MDRP und Galfer Wave habe ich bis jetzt gesehen. Präferenzen, Empfehlungen? Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.


die trp in 2.3mm, auch zufrieden damit


----------



## Jackson76 (24. August 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback 👍 .


Gerne. Ich hatte das einfach nicht auf genug gemacht. Musst du das sicher 10-15 mal wiederholen und dann war es irgendwann gut. 

Aber jetzt passt es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDuvall (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Die Hope Heavy Duty habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Leider gibt es die nur in 200mm Durchmesser. Habe am Rad vorne und hinten schon die Hope Adapter auf 203 dran (Version P) und will mir nicht noch neue kaufen.



Der Adapter P ist doch für 220mm gedacht? Hab am Last Rahmen & der Lyrik den Adapter H und der passt für Scheibe.


----------



## jobraun (24. August 2022)

Pardon, du hast natürlich recht. Es ist die Variante H. Ok, wusste nicht, dass der für die 200mm Scheiben passt. Habe vorne und hinten PM7, was 183 mm entspricht.


----------



## HCAC (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Pardon, du hast natürlich recht. Es ist die Variante H. Ok, wusste nicht, dass der für die 200mm Scheiben passt. Habe vorne und hinten PM7, was 183 mm entspricht.


Nein, PM7 entspricht 180mm


----------



## scylla (24. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Darf ich mal so in die Runde fragen welche Bremsscheiben ihr mit der V4 fahrt? Trickstuff HD, Magura MDRP und Galfer Wave habe ich bis jetzt gesehen. Präferenzen, Empfehlungen? Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.



Galfer Wave Ebike (die 2mm dicken). Fahr ich seit längerem auch schon vor Tech 4. Packen perfekt, verziehen sich nicht, rubbeln nicht und gibts fast hinterhergeschmissen, die 223 mm Scheibe für knapp über 30 €


----------



## jobraun (24. August 2022)

Cool danke. Habe mir gerade mal einen Satz der Galfer Wave 2mm bestellt. Musstest du Unterlegscheiben verwenden damit der Sattel sauber auf dem Reibring der Scheibe sitzt?


----------



## scylla (25. August 2022)

Für Perfektion hab ich bei den Tech4 Sätteln zehntel-mm Scheibchen untergelegt damit die Beläge exakt bündig mit der Scheibe abschliessen. Hängt aber immer auch an den Toleranzen von Gabel/Rahmen/Adapter ob oder wie viel man braucht, ist also nicht übertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (25. August 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Cool danke. Habe mir gerade mal einen Satz der Galfer Wave 2mm bestellt. Musstest du Unterlegscheiben verwenden damit der Sattel sauber auf dem Reibring der Scheibe sitzt?


Einer meiner Lieblingspunkte; die verziehen echt nicht.
Selbst die Magura musste ich dann und und wann nach einem Parkday nachbiegen.


----------



## sprousaTM (26. August 2022)

Ich bin gestern eine Tour hier im Taunus mal gefahren. Leitung habe ich noch nicht gewechselt. Tatsächlich ist das schwammige feeling der hebel wohl doch normal. Die Bremse beißt vorne mit den grünen Belägen sehr gut nach kurzer Fahrt. Hinten mit lila hat es eine bisschen einbremsen gebraucht. 
Es war ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass die hebel so weich sind. Der Druckpunkt ist aber fühlbar da und die Dosierung ist sehr geil. Verglichen mit der aktuellen 4kolben xt bremse, die ich vorher drauf hatte und auf dem ebike noch fahre,  ist das Gefühl komplett anders. Die shimano ist sehr digital. Zu oder auf. Modulation mit Sinterbelägen wenig vorhanden. 

Bei der v4 merkt man am Finger, wann die Beläge aufliegen und kann sehr schön durchziehen bis zum blockieren. Auch wenn ich es im Vorfeld nach der montage seltsam fand, dass man den hebel nach zig mal entlüften auch fast zum lenker ziehen kann, ist das im fahrbetrieb überhaupt nicht notwendig. 

Muss jetzt noch ein bisschen mit dem Druckpunkt zusammen mit der hebelweite spielen. Ich bin aber vollauf zufrieden! Mehr als genug Bremskraft, gefühlt mehr als bei der xt.  Finde die hebel trotz der Größe auch ergonomischer und es weniger Kraftaufwand notwendig für die selbe Bremskraft. Die Art von Dosierbarkeit kannte ich so nicht und ich hätte sie direkt auch gern am ebike 😂

Einziges Manko. Sie quietschen sowohl die grünen als auch lila Beläge.


----------



## bummel42 (26. August 2022)

Hmm, das klingt gut und schlecht. 
Gut, dass Du genug Power hast. 
Schlecht, der schwammige Druckpunkt und Hebel bis zum Lenker. 
Alle meine Hopes hatten einen leicht indifferenten Druckpunkt, der sich aber nach 2-3 Ausfahrten geben sollte.
Aber Hebel fast an den Lenker, das sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Jackson76 (26. August 2022)

Also ich finde den Druckpunkt überhaupt nicht schwammig. Der ist sehr klar und immer gleich. 

Nur gehen die Hebel sehr leicht, man braucht also wenig Kraft. 

Ich finde das eher meeega positiv. 

Und quietschen tut bei mir auch nix. 

Gleiches beim Weg. 
Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht mit entspannt und maximal angezogen. Und der Weg ist nahezu identisch mit meiner XT/MTShigura. 

Nur wie gesagt, braucht man eben weniger Kraft um den Hebel zu ziehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. August 2022)

Druckpunkt ist mit den E-Bike Belägen bisschen definierter, aber auch mit den Grünen ziemlich klar. Meine Saint waren härter, aber Hebelgefühl bei der Hope ist schon sehr geil. Die E-Bike Beläge gefallen mir sogar bisschen besser


----------



## Jackson76 (26. August 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Druckpunkt ist mit den E-Bike Belägen bisschen definierter, aber auch mit den Grünen ziemlich klar. Meine Saint waren härter, aber Hebelgefühl bei der Hope ist schon sehr geil. Die E-Bike Beläge gefallen mir sogar bisschen besser


Ich fahr vorne Rot, hinten Lila. 
Die Kombi hatte ich auch in meiner vorherigen Bremse, die passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## Mario_F (26. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Druckpunkt überhaupt nicht schwammig. Der ist sehr klar und immer gleich.
> 
> Nur gehen die Hebel sehr leicht, man braucht also wenig Kraft.
> 
> ...


Also ich find deinen Post schwammig. Ohne Angabe wie weit du die BPC Schraube rein- oder rausgedreht hast kann man mit deinem Kommentar nichts anfangen. Du kommst von einer XT Shigura irgendwas und somit ist dein Gedanke zum schwammigen Druckpunkt doch recht subjektiv. Ich versteh die Leute die den Druckpunkt etwas anders empfinden da ich jahrelang die Tech3 gefahren bin. Und die grünen Reverse Beläge funktionieren bei mir am VR überhaupt nicht. Ichhab sie vorest mal auf die Seite gelegt. Ich bin aber aus Tirol und kenne natürlich kein so anspruchsvolles Gelände.


----------



## Jackson76 (26. August 2022)

Naja. War ja nicht die einzige Bremse die ich je gefahren bin, und Druckpunkt…. Ist der nicht immer subjektiv?

Aber man kann ja wohl im Vergleich zu anderen gängigen Bremsen beurteilen ob er hart und knackig ist (weniger gut), weich definiert  (wie bei der Hope) oder schwammig ist.

Und was hat den BPC mit dem Druckpunkt zu tun? 😅

Damit stellst du den Bite-Point ein, hat mit dem Druckpunkt einfach mal gar nichts zu tun. Das ist der Leerweg….

Und das die grünen nicht gut funktionieren wenn du die nicht warmgebremst bekommst ist ja auch klar. Das sind Rennbeläge, und wenn die nicht warm sind, geht auch nicht viel. Die sind im Downhill oder Park angesiedelt. Oder mindestens sportliche Trails bergab.


----------



## sprousaTM (27. August 2022)

Nochmal zum Ziehen des Hebels zum Lenker. Ich meinte schon mit ordentlich Kraft. Von der shimano war ich das so gewohnt. Hebel sehr digital. Leichtgängig und nach auf kommt direkt zu. Für maximale Bremskraft musste ich teilweise aber extrem an dem hebel zerren. Sowohl am ebike wie auch am Bio selbes verhalten. Beide mit Spritze in beide Richtungen entlüften, vernünftig eingebremst. Sowohl mit resin Belägen, wie auxh mit den Shimano sinterbelagen. Am Ebike wegen lieferproblemen triffstuff power drin. Scheiben immer die 203mm xtr Scheiben.
Ich nehme an, dass ich daher das Gefühl am Hebel vorm ersten Fahren so beurteilt habe. In der Praxis ist es nicht notwendig mit soviel Kraft dran zu ziehen, um die gewünschte Leistung zu bekommen.

Hier nohcmal Bilder dazu. Offen, gezogen und mit Kraft. Ob das so sein soll, vielleicht nicht? Es kommt hinten raus aber nicht mehr, daher eigentlich uninteressant.



Spoiler


----------



## Jackson76 (27. August 2022)

Leider keine Bilder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprousaTM (27. August 2022)

Werden mir im spoiler angezeigt. 🤔


----------



## Jackson76 (27. August 2022)

Jetzt sind sie da. 😅

Also ich kann meine Hebel bei weitem nicht so nach hinten ziehen. Das was ich auf meinen Bildern vorher gezeigt habe, ist alles. Mag es an den Stahlflexleitungen liegen?


----------



## bummel42 (27. August 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Ziehen des Hebels zum Lenker. Ich meinte schon mit ordentlich Kraft. Von der shimano war ich das so gewohnt. Hebel sehr digital. Leichtgängig und nach auf kommt direkt zu. Für maximale Bremskraft musste ich teilweise aber extrem an dem hebel zerren. Sowohl am ebike wie auch am Bio selbes verhalten. Beide mit Spritze in beide Richtungen entlüften, vernünftig eingebremst. Sowohl mit resin Belägen, wie auxh mit den Shimano sinterbelagen. Am Ebike wegen lieferproblemen triffstuff power drin. Scheiben immer die 203mm xtr Scheiben.
> Ich nehme an, dass ich daher das Gefühl am Hebel vorm ersten Fahren so beurteilt habe. In der Praxis ist es nicht notwendig mit soviel Kraft dran zu ziehen, um die gewünschte Leistung zu bekommen.
> 
> Hier nohcmal Bilder dazu. Offen, gezogen und mit Kraft. Ob das so sein soll, vielleicht nicht? Es kommt hinten raus aber nicht mehr, daher eigentlich uninteressant.
> ...


Das ist zuviel. 
Ggf. immer noch Luft im System. 
Ich würde den Sattel abschrauben und 24h unter das Rad hängen (als definitiv tiefsten Punkt). 
Ab und zu mit einem Schraubenzieher gegen Sattel und Leitung klopfen, das löst die Luft. 
Ich hatte mal Luft im hintersten Ecke des Sattels und da dieses höher war als das Entlüftungsventil habe ich 3mal erfolglos entlüftet. 
Obiger Trick half dann.


----------



## bummel42 (27. August 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie da. 😅
> 
> Also ich kann meine Hebel bei weitem nicht so nach hinten ziehen. Das was ich auf meinen Bildern vorher gezeigt habe, ist alles. Mag es an den Stahlflexleitungen liegen?


Nein!


----------



## sprousaTM (28. August 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das ist zuviel.
> Ggf. immer noch Luft im System.
> Ich würde den Sattel abschrauben und 24h unter das Rad hängen (als definitiv tiefsten Punkt).
> Ab und zu mit einem Schraubenzieher gegen Sattel und Leitung klopfen, das löst die Luft.
> ...



Gut, also nochmal auf Anfang. Dann kann ich aber auch noch die neue Leitung dran bauen und direkt den Knick als Ursache mit ausschließen. Probier ich mal, danke


----------



## Jackson76 (28. August 2022)

Gut ist auch beim Runterhängen mal für 10-15 min ne elektrische Zahnbürste oder so (😉) dran zu hängen. 
Durch die Vibration lösen sich normal auch die letzten Bläschen.


----------



## nmk (28. August 2022)

Könnte jemand netterweise den Leerweg am Hebelende mit V4 Sätteln bei der kürzesten BPC Einstellung ausmessen und mitteilen? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## sprousaTM (30. August 2022)

Ich hab nun ein paar mal bei gocycle.de bestellt.  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die haben vieles an Ersatzteilen für hope tech 4 bremsen direkt lieferbar. Der after eight matchmaker ist tatsächlich der stinknormale von hope für sram doer shimano. Hatte dort vor ner Woche einen für links bestellt und den richtigen bekommen.


----------



## suoixon (9. September 2022)

Meine v4 mit stahlflex kamen heute auch. Falls es interessant sein sollte 356g ungekürzt. Beide extakt gleich.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für die Matchmaker sram links und rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario_F (11. September 2022)

B





nmk schrieb:


> Könnte jemand netterweise den Leerweg am Hebelende mit V4 Sätteln bei der kürzesten BPC Einstellung ausmessen und mitteilen? Danke im Voraus!


Bei mir so um die 2,1cm. Hab hinten noch den Tech3 mit neuem V4 Sattel da sinds ca 2 cm


----------



## bummel42 (12. September 2022)

@sprousaTM Funktioniert die Bremse jetzt?


----------



## sprousaTM (12. September 2022)

@bummel42 Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Leitung zu tauschen. Kam nen Krankenhausaufenthalt der Tochter dazwischen   die Bremse funktioniert prinzipiell ja und das auch sehr gut. Vielleicht schaff ich es die Tage mal, danke der Nachfrage aber.


----------



## n4ppel (13. September 2022)

Moin. Ich habe ein Problem an einer meiner Geber. Ist auch nur einer von vieren.
Problem ist, der Geberkolben kommt nach dem Ziehen des Hebels eher behäbig wieder zurück, zumindest auf denm letzten mm oder 2 mm. Brauch so seine 2-3 Sekunden. In der Zeit ist der Hebel auch "locker".
Auch beim Ziehen ist es etwas zäher als bei den anderen. Es flutscht sozusagen nicht so gut.

Ich denke irgendwo wird wohl eine der Dichtungen ein Problem haben. Hatte ihr das auch schonmal?


----------



## bummel42 (13. September 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe ein Problem an einer meiner Geber. Ist auch nur einer von vieren.
> Problem ist, der Geberkolben kommt nach dem Ziehen des Hebels eher behäbig wieder zurück, zumindest auf denm letzten mm oder 2 mm. Brauch so seine 2-3 Sekunden. In der Zeit ist der Hebel auch "locker".
> Auch beim Ziehen ist es etwas zäher als bei den anderen. Es flutscht sozusagen nicht so gut.
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich so ähnlich auch. 
Entweder gibt es sich, wenn die Dichtungen eingelaufen sind. 
Oder Du musst dich dann an Hope wenden ggf. ist was an der Bohrung durch die der Kolben gleitet.


----------



## n4ppel (14. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich so ähnlich auch.
> Entweder gibt es sich, wenn die Dichtungen eingelaufen sind.
> Oder Du musst dich dann an Hope wenden ggf. ist was an der Bohrung durch die der Kolben gleitet.


Die Bremse hab ich jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten im Einsatz, sollte dann doch hoffentlich eingefahren sein.  Ist mir erst gestern direkt aufgefallen. Hope habe ich schon konntaktiert, hoffe da auf eine schnelle Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (14. September 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Die Bremse hab ich jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten im Einsatz, sollte dann doch hoffentlich eingefahren sein.  Ist mir erst gestern direkt aufgefallen. Hope habe ich schon konntaktiert, hoffe da auf eine schnelle Rückmeldung.


Sollte ja im allgemeinen so sein. 
Hast Du Robin angeschrieben?


----------



## n4ppel (14. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Sollte ja im allgemeinen so sein.
> Hast Du Robin angeschrieben?


Hat er eine spezielle Mailadresse, habe an [email protected] geschrieben, die von Robin direkt ist mir nicht bekannt. Wenn du mir die zukommen lassen kannst, wäre super


----------



## bummel42 (14. September 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Hat er eine spezielle Mailadresse, habe an [email protected] geschrieben, die von Robin direkt ist mir nicht bekannt. Wenn du mir die zukommen lassen kannst, wäre super


Die reicht. 
Dann antworten sie im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin heute spontan die Hope Tech4V4 testgefahren auf dem Parkplatz meines Händlers und war ziemlich begeistert. Ich wollte eigentlich eine Trickstuff Maxima bestellen, da empfahl er mir die Hope mal zu testen.
Die Trickstuff hätte 18 Monate Lieferzeit und kostet 1100€, da frage ich mich, ob es mir das wert ist. Hat hier jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Trickstuff Direttissima oder Maxima und der Hope?

Habe mir übrigens gerade alle 30 Seiten hier durchgelesen. Danke für Eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## baumannma (15. September 2022)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin heute spontan die Hope Tech4V4 testgefahren auf dem Parkplatz meines Händlers und war ziemlich begeistert. Ich wollte eigentlich eine Trickstuff Maxima bestellen, da empfahl er mir die Hope mal zu testen.
> Die Trickstuff hätte 18 Monate Lieferzeit und kostet 1100€, da frage ich mich, ob es mir das wert ist. Hat hier jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Trickstuff Direttissima oder Maxima und der Hope?
> 
> Habe mir übrigens gerade alle 30 Seiten hier durchgelesen. Danke für Eure Erfahrungen!


lies dich hier mal durch, glaub da war doch einiges zum vergleich geschrieben, mit viel emotionen 






						BikeYoke NobelHobel – Spendenaktion 2.0: NobelHobel #3: Deviate Claymore – darf's ein bisschen mehr sein?
					

BikeYoke NobelHobel – Spendenaktion 2.0: NobelHobel #3: Deviate Claymore – darf's ein bisschen mehr sein?  Stell dir vor, du konzipierst eine NobelHobel-Aktion, gehst die Optionen für die möglichen Bikes durch und auf einmal kommt dir diese Frage in den Sinn: „Darf's denn ein bisschen mehr...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Chucknorman (15. September 2022)

Hey Frage an die Experten, schraubt ihr den Sattel beim Entlüften ab und variiert die Position von Hebel zu Sattel ? Hab das Gefühl ich hab irgendwo noch ein Luftreservoir welches ich nicht wegbekomme.

Bin aktuell in Finale und hab das Problem dass ich nach der Fahrt mit dem Shuttle Hänger quasi keinen Druckpunkt haben. Hab meine Bremse nach dem kürzen folgendermaßen entlüftet:

1: Trichter mit Dot am Hebel aufgeschraubt und die Schraube am Entlüftungsnippel öffnen und dabei am Hebel ziehen.

2: Kolben am Sattel rauspumpen und wieder zurückdrücken bei offenem Entlüftungsnippel.

3: Kolben zurückdrücken und Dot am Hebel auffüllen und Dichtung sowie Deckel montieren.

Druckpunkt ist definiert und im normalen Betrieb konstant, beim Aufstellen aufs Hinterrad und ziehen am Hebel merkt man dass man den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen kann .
Hat schonmal ähnliches gehabt und einen Tipp wie Mann das letzte bisschen Luft aus den System entfernt?

dank euch


----------



## Maffin_ (15. September 2022)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey Frage an die Experten, schraubt ihr den Sattel beim Entlüften ab und variiert die Position von Hebel zu Sattel ? Hab das Gefühl ich hab irgendwo noch ein Luftreservoir welches ich nicht wegbekomme.
> 
> Bin aktuell in Finale und hab das Problem dass ich nach der Fahrt mit dem Shuttle Hänger quasi keinen Druckpunkt haben. Hab meine Bremse nach dem kürzen folgendermaßen entlüftet:
> 
> ...


Hast du darauf geachtet nach dem entlüften den Deckel mit der Dichtung so aufzulegen das keine Luft mehr im AGB ist?


----------



## baumannma (15. September 2022)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey Frage an die Experten, schraubt ihr den Sattel beim Entlüften ab und variiert die Position von Hebel zu Sattel ? Hab das Gefühl ich hab irgendwo noch ein Luftreservoir welches ich nicht wegbekomme.
> 
> Bin aktuell in Finale und hab das Problem dass ich nach der Fahrt mit dem Shuttle Hänger quasi keinen Druckpunkt haben. Hab meine Bremse nach dem kürzen folgendermaßen entlüftet:
> 
> ...


1:1 identisch mit der TRP DHR die ich vor der hope hatte. sobald auf dem hinterad gerollt druckpunkt am griff.

habs dann die bremse in diesem zustand auch so mit bike am montageständer "aufgestellt" entlüftet und die luft rausgekriegt. gehe davon aus dass bei der TRP im geber noch irgendwo luft vorhanden war.


----------



## Chucknorman (15. September 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Hast du darauf geachtet nach dem entlüften den Deckel mit der Dichtung so aufzulegen das keine Luft mehr im AGB ist?


ja hab ich, setzt die Dichtung bei leicht gekipptem Fahrrad auf sodass der Hebel schön parallel steht und Dichtung dann mit der abgeschrägten Seite aufsetzten bis vollständig und plan aufliegt und minimal Dot überläuft, sollte ja dann eigentlich keine Luft mehr im System sein.


----------



## bummel42 (15. September 2022)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey Frage an die Experten, schraubt ihr den Sattel beim Entlüften ab und variiert die Position von Hebel zu Sattel ? Hab das Gefühl ich hab irgendwo noch ein Luftreservoir welches ich nicht wegbekomme.
> 
> Bin aktuell in Finale und hab das Problem dass ich nach der Fahrt mit dem Shuttle Hänger quasi keinen Druckpunkt haben. Hab meine Bremse nach dem kürzen folgendermaßen entlüftet:
> 
> ...


Ich würde den Sattel abschrauben und 1-24h unter das Rad hängen (als definitiv tiefsten Punkt).
Ab und zu mit einem Schraubenzieher gegen Sattel und Leitung klopfen, das löst die Luft.
Ich hatte mal Luft im hintersten Ecke des Sattels und da dieses höher war als das Entlüftungsventil habe ich 3mal erfolglos entlüftet.
Obiger Trick half dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (15. September 2022)

Ok werd ich versuchen , danke für die Tipps. Da ich obiges Phänomen bei beiden Bremsen habe dachte ich es liegt an der Belüftungsprozedur


----------



## PhilBoss (18. September 2022)

Hi zusammen,

Hatte meine Tech4 V4 Geber ne Nacht über Kopf stehen und jetzt ist oben drauf etwas DOT. Membran undicht oder ist das einfach noch der Rest zwischen Membran und Deckel? 
Danke euch!


----------



## Jackson76 (18. September 2022)

Würde auf letzteres tippen. 

Habe ich auch immer. Aber das ist ein Tropfen, und danach kommt eigentlich nichts mehr nach.


----------



## sprousaTM (18. September 2022)

Hatte ich heute aber auch, hab die Kolben zurückgedrückt und es stand danach nen Tropfen auf dem Behälter


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2022)

Das ist ja dann durch eine Überfüllung zustande gekommen. 

Zum Druckpunkt. Den Hebel bekommt man doch bei jeder Bremse bis zum Lenker gezogen, wenn man nur ordentlich dran zieht. Im Fahrbetrieb macht man das ja nicht.


----------



## sprousaTM (19. September 2022)

Klingt auch nach Überfüllung, aber habe ja nach den Anweisungen entlüftet mit neuen Belägen und ner gebrauchten XTR Scheibe mit 1.7mm.
Den Hebel bekomme ich auch bei meiner XT Bremse weiter gezogen als der Punkt mit maximaler Bremskraft wäre, aber eben nicht so leicht wie bei der Hope. Andererseits ist der Hebel dort ja deutlich länger.


----------



## eljugador (20. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen hatte gestern bei meinem erst Test der Bremse gleich mal total versagen. Dank Regen und geringeren Geschwindigkeit ist nichts passiert.
Dachte erst das da einfach extrem viel Luft drin ist. Habe heute mal Versuch die Bremse zu entlüften nachdem ich es 5 mal versucht hatte denk ich das die Primärdichtung undicht ist. Kennt jemand das Problem?
Gott sei Dank habe ich einen guten Händler.


----------



## bummel42 (20. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hatte gestern bei meinem erst Test der Bremse gleich mal total versagen. Dank Regen und geringeren Geschwindigkeit ist nichts passiert.
> Dachte erst das da einfach extrem viel Luft drin ist. Habe heute mal Versuch die Bremse zu entlüften nachdem ich es 5 mal versucht hatte denk ich das die Primärdichtung undicht ist. Kennt jemand das Problem?
> Gott sei Dank habe ich einen guten Händler.


Alle Dichtungen können kaputt gehen. 
Kaputte Primärdichtungen äußern sich im Allgemeinen durch gutes entlüften und kurz danach wieder Luft im System.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hatte gestern bei meinem erst Test der Bremse gleich mal total versagen. Dank Regen und geringeren Geschwindigkeit ist nichts passiert.
> Dachte erst das da einfach extrem viel Luft drin ist. Habe heute mal Versuch die Bremse zu entlüften nachdem ich es 5 mal versucht hatte denk ich das die Primärdichtung undicht ist. Kennt jemand das Problem?
> Gott sei Dank habe ich einen guten Händler.


Hattest sie schon geöffnet vor der ersten Fahrt ? Zum kürzen oder Leitungen oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (20. September 2022)

Oder der Hebel geht beim langsamen Ziehen zum Lenker bzw. der Druckpunkt ist sehr weich, wenn man aber schnell zieht bzw. mehrmals schnell hintereinander ist der Druckpunkt gut und wandert nicht zum Lenker. Oder mal den relativ stark gezogen Hebel mit Kabelbinder über nach fixieren, wenn am nächsten Morgen der Druckpunkt weg ist, dann ist die Sache eindeutig -> Primärdichtung!


----------



## eljugador (20. September 2022)

Hier mal ein Video


----------



## nmk (20. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video


Das sieht sehr nach einer kaputten Primärdichtung des Geberkolbens aus. Da die Bremse neu ist, würde ich den Kolben ausbauen und schauen, ob die Dichtung wirklich in die korrekte Richtung eingebaut worden ist. Die „Lippe“ muss in Richtung Leitung zeigen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist  – umdrehen.


----------



## eljugador (20. September 2022)

Ja das klingt sehr plausibel. 
Muss sagen das ich echt mega gefrustet.  Klar kann es passier das die Dichtung falsch herum montiert ist. Aber werden die Bremsen den nicht getestet. 
So was kann wirklich richtig blöd ausgehen.
Die V4 tech 4 wurde als Ersatz für eine XTR  mit total Ausfall bestellt. 
Ganz ehrlich hatte jetzt 2 mal mega mega Glück das es nur kleine Crashs waren. 
Aber was ist los momentan in der bike Industrie. Erst bricht mir ein Vorbau der als Austausch nach einer Rückrufaktion kommt.
Dann schick ich eine Gabel mit Uvp 1900€ 3 mal zur Nachbessrung und sie ist immer noch undicht an der Kartusche und die Tauchrohre laufen ein. 
Und jetzt bekomme ich eine nagelneue Bremse nach 5 Monaten Wartezeit  die bei der erste Fahrt nicht mehr bremst. 
Glaub ohne Rechtsschutz passiert  in Deutschland einfach nichts mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2022)

Klingt ja recht toll, was die Endmontage bei Hope angeht.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. September 2022)

Kann ja ehrlicherweise überall passieren. Egal ob Hope, Magura oder TS. 
Kenne inzwischen nen passt mir der V4 und die liegen von Tag eins einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (21. September 2022)

Sowas ist natürlich immer ärgerlich und schade.

Allerdings ist das auch wirklich ein völliger Einzelfall wie es aussieht.

Ich habe sonst noch überhaupt nichts von solchen Problemen mitbekommen.

Ich fühle aber völlig mit dir, weil normalerweise bin ich auch so ein Kandidat der bei so Mist, immer „hier“ schreit.


----------



## Boozzz (21. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> [...] denk ich das die Primärdichtung undicht ist. Kennt jemand das Problem?


Sorry for writing in English, have been reading this thread for a while as a good source on Tech4 info. Can read German fine 

I also have a faulty master cylinder piston seal. When keeping the brake locked for a minute or so, you feel the lever creeping closer and closer to the bar, until it touches it and the wheel is not locked anymore. Brand new brake as well. This seems like quite a serious problem at Hope!


----------



## xMARTINx (21. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ja das klingt sehr plausibel.
> Muss sagen das ich echt mega gefrustet.  Klar kann es passier das die Dichtung falsch herum montiert ist. Aber werden die Bremsen den nicht getestet.
> So was kann wirklich richtig blöd ausgehen.
> Die V4 tech 4 wurde als Ersatz für eine XTR  mit total Ausfall bestellt.
> ...


Wenn du die Bremse selbst nicht geöffnet hast, zurück zum Händler, dann hast selber gar kein Ärger dsnktm nervt, absolut verständlich


----------



## Mario_F (21. September 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Sowas ist natürlich immer ärgerlich und schade.
> 
> Allerdings ist das auch wirklich ein völliger Einzelfall wie es aussieht.
> 
> ...


Muss ich leider verneinen. Meine HR ist nun schon zum zweiten Mal bei Hope zur Reparatur. Kam mit dem gleichen Defekt zurück wie ich sie eingeschickt habe. Hebel wandert unter Druck (auch im Stehen) langsam zum Lenker (wie von senkaeugen beschrieben). Dort angekommen absolut keine Bremsleistung. Ich könnt die Sache wahrscheinlich selber lösen aber bei einer neuen Bremse erwarte ich mir eine ordnungsgemäße Funktion. Bin ich normalerweise nicht gewöhnt von Hope aber naja. Nutze aktuell als HR die Kombo Tech3 Hebel mit neuen V4 Satteln. Funktioniert fast schon zu gut.


----------



## Mario_F (21. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Sorry for writing in English, have been reading this thread for a while as a good source on Tech4 info. Can read German fine
> 
> I also have a faulty master cylinder piston seal. When keeping the brake locked for a minute or so, you feel the lever creeping closer and closer to the bar, until it touches it and the wheel is not locked anymore. Brand new brake as well. This seems like quite a serious problem at Hope!


yes unluckily it seems they have quite some problems there. I received mine after warranty repair and still have this issue. Again back to Hope now. not used to that from HOPE.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. September 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Muss ich leider verneinen. Meine HR ist nun schon zum zweiten Mal bei Hope zur Reparatur. Kam mit dem gleichen Defekt zurück wie ich sie eingeschickt habe. Hebel wandert unter Druck (auch im Stehen) langsam zum Lenker (wie von senkaeugen beschrieben). Dort angekommen absolut keine Bremsleistung. Ich könnt die Sache wahrscheinlich selber lösen aber bei einer neuen Bremse erwarte ich mir eine ordnungsgemäße Funktion. Bin ich normalerweise nicht gewöhnt von Hope aber naja. Nutze aktuell als HR die Kombo Tech3 Hebel mit neuen V4 Satteln. Funktioniert fast schon zu gut.


Was ist mit dem Hinterrad ?


----------



## eljugador (21. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Kann ja ehrlicherweise überall passieren. Egal ob Hope, Magura oder TS.
> Kenne inzwischen nen passt mir der V4 und die liegen von Tag eins einwandfrei.


Ja klar kann das passieren. 
Arbeiten selber bei einem groß Automobil Zulieferer der bremregelsystem entwickelt und produziert. Verstehe nur nicht wie es passieren kann das es bei der Prüfung  nicht auffällt. Ist einfach zu überprüfen.
Weis nicht ob ich nach dem mir das kürzlich erst passiert ist etwas zu empfindlich bin. Aber das sollte sofort offen kommunizieren werden bevor was ernsthaftes passiert. 
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## eljugador (21. September 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> yes unluckily it seems they have quite some problems there. I received mine after warranty repair and still have this issue. Again back to Hope now. not used to that from HOPE.


That’s sad thanks for your answer


----------



## Mario_F (21. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Hinterrad ?


🕳💨


----------



## Boozzz (21. September 2022)

Well, talking about Hinterräder, I have a feeling Hope's quality control and tolerances have also been seriously lacking there. Had a Pro4 hub with a too tight bearing housing, so bearings were slightly crushed and never ran smoothly. Hope took it back and 'fixed' it by just putting in new bearings, and obviously the problem remained. Just like Mario's brakes. Thankfully the shop I bought it from gave me a refund. Hope they provide a better solution for their brakes, but your experience really sucks Mario.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (21. September 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Muss ich leider verneinen. Meine HR ist nun schon zum zweiten Mal bei Hope zur Reparatur. Kam mit dem gleichen Defekt zurück wie ich sie eingeschickt habe. Hebel wandert unter Druck (auch im Stehen) langsam zum Lenker (wie von senkaeugen beschrieben). Dort angekommen absolut keine Bremsleistung. Ich könnt die Sache wahrscheinlich selber lösen aber bei einer neuen Bremse erwarte ich mir eine ordnungsgemäße Funktion. Bin ich normalerweise nicht gewöhnt von Hope aber naja. Nutze aktuell als HR die Kombo Tech3 Hebel mit neuen V4 Satteln. Funktioniert fast schon zu gut.


Aber eigentlich sind die V4 Geber maßgeblich für die mehr Leistung verantwortlich.… 🤔
Weil andere Übersetzung und größeres Reservoir.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. September 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sind die V4 Geber maßgeblich für die mehr Leistung verantwortlich.… 🤔
> Weil andere Übersetzung und größeres Reservoir.


Du meinst die tech 4 Hebel oder?


----------



## Jackson76 (21. September 2022)

Sozusagen. 

Das was hinter dem Hebel sitzt halt. -> Geber


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Sorry for writing in English, have been reading this thread for a while as a good source on Tech4 info. Can read German fine
> 
> I also have a faulty master cylinder piston seal. When keeping the brake locked for a minute or so, you feel the lever creeping closer and closer to the bar, until it touches it and the wheel is not locked anymore. Brand new brake as well. This seems like quite a serious problem at Hope!


You're sure that the system is airfree?? 
Please execuse my english.


----------



## Boozzz (21. September 2022)

100%, it's the same problem as in the video. Obviously Hope doesn't have their act together with the new levers and their seals.


----------



## Mario_F (22. September 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sind die V4 Geber maßgeblich für die mehr Leistung verantwortlich.… 🤔
> Weil andere Übersetzung und größeres Reservoir.


ja das wird auch so sein bzw. sollte es so sein . Gefühlt funktioniert die Tech3 Einheit mit dem neuen V4 Bremssattel besser als Tech3 + alter V4 Sattel.


----------



## Mario_F (22. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> 100%, it's the same problem as in the video. Obviously Hope doesn't have their act together with the new levers and their seals.


Hope came back to me and they will change the complete main unit (Gebereinheit) for solving the issue. Changing the master cylinder piston - which is normally the solution - didn't work.


----------



## Route66 (22. September 2022)

die *Tech4 E4* gibts bei Komking* übrigens gerade im Set für 399,- € in schwarz/schwarz, ab Lager lieferbar 
Genauer gesagt sind wohl noch 2 Sets lieferbar. 


*nicht verwandt oder verschwägert


----------



## danimaniac (22. September 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> ja das wird auch so sein bzw. sollte es so sein . Gefühlt funktioniert die Tech3 Einheit mit dem neuen V4 Bremssattel besser als Tech3 + alter V4 Sattel.


Das dürfte an den leichter gleitenden Kolben liegen. Dort wurde ja auch ein bisschen optimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boozzz (23. September 2022)

Not only the lever seals have failed, the caliper has as well. V4 caliper, the small inside piston has developed a massive leak past the seals  5 rides old. Man oh man.


----------



## Mario_F (23. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Not only the lever seals have failed, the caliper has as well. V4 caliper, the small inside piston has developed a massive leak past the seals  5 rides old. Man oh man.


Shit, hopefully the disc and pads stayed oil free


----------



## Boozzz (23. September 2022)

Nope, unfortunately everything is wet and smells like Dot, so the pads are wasted for sure. If you dry the caliper up and squeeze the lever a good couple of times, you can see the oil slowly bubbling past the seal. Wonder what Hope is going to do. Very disappointed.


----------



## Mario_F (23. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Nope, unfortunately everything is wet and smells like Dot, so the pads are wasted for sure. If you dry the caliper up and squeeze the lever a good couple of times, you can see the oil slowly bubbling past the seal. Wonder what Hope is going to do. Very disappointed.


Hope has a great customer service, they will help you for sure


----------



## Boozzz (23. September 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Hope has a great customer service, they will help you for sure


I'm sure they will, though they're not quick to respond (have taken it up with the shop as well now after this last fail). But, for a brand new brake at this price point, you shouldn't need customer service after a few rides. Hope's quality control is just not there.


----------



## 3ullit (24. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> I'm sure they will, though they're not quick to respond (have taken it up with the shop as well now after this last fail). But, for a brand new brake at this price point, you shouldn't need customer service after a few rides. Hope's quality control is just not there.


It's not just hope, I bought a Braking Incas that is even more expensive and also had problems incl. sending it to Italy and waiting weeks...

It doesn't help, but you are not alone and Hope is not the only well known and expensive brand with problems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (24. September 2022)

Also, auf den letzten Seiten wurden 2-3 kaputte Bremsen diskutiert. 
Dies sollte alles durch Garantie erledigt worden sein. Lt. Barnoldswick gibt es im Feld keine Auffälligkeiten. 
Wir können die Kirche ruhig im Dorf lassen, oder?


----------



## chem (24. September 2022)

Frage. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich diese Farbkombi herbekomme?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Frage. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich diese Farbkombi herbekomme?


Von meinem Bike (nicht) 
Habe sie ganz normal bei meinen kleinen Dealer bestellt.


----------



## chem (25. September 2022)

Welche Bremsscheibendicke sollte man mindestens mit der T4V4 fahren? Gibt es da spezielle Anforderungen?


----------



## Jackson76 (25. September 2022)

Hab Galfer Wave und bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## 3ullit (25. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Welche Bremsscheibendicke sollte man mindestens mit der T4V4 fahren? Gibt es da spezielle Anforderungen?


Nichts spezielles, da man beim entlüften neue Beläge ohne Bleedblock nehmen kann und die Kolben immernoch ordentlich geführt werden sollte es im praktischen Einsatz keine Probleme auch mit dünneren Scheiben geben.


----------



## eljugador (26. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Also, auf den letzten Seiten wurden 2-3 kaputte Bremsen diskutiert.
> Dies sollte alles durch Garantie erledigt worden sein. Lt. Barnoldswick gibt es im Feld keine Auffälligkeiten.
> Wir können die Kirche ruhig im Dorf lassen


Also erledig wurde da von Seiten hope gar nichts. Habe auf meine Email direkt an Hope bzw. Instagram keine Antwort bekommen. 
Bis jetzt hat sich nur mein Händler drum gekümmert. Finde Bremsversagen schon etwas wo man sich mal drum kümmern sollte oder zumindest öffentlich kommunizieren kann.


----------



## Boozzz (26. September 2022)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also erledig wurde da von Seiten hope gar nichts. Habe auf meine Email direkt an Hope bzw. Instagram keine Antwort bekommen.
> Bis jetzt hat sich nur mein Händler drum gekümmert. Finde Bremsversagen schon etwas wo man sich mal drum kümmern sollte oder zumindest öffentlich kommunizieren kann.


I actually just got an email from Hope back, basically telling me 'might be an MC failure, just send them back to your dealer and good luck'. Not much support there then.

As great as they work, when they work, it's been a bit of a mistake getting these brakes I'm starting to fear.

Edit: on request of the shop, I sent the brakes back to Hope Germany directly. Whole process leaves a bit of a foul taste, everyone seems to want to wash their hands of it, but let's hope I at least get a functioning brake back.


----------



## bummel42 (26. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> I actually just got an email from Hope back, basically telling me 'might be an MC failure, just send them back to your dealer and good luck'. Not much support there then.
> 
> As great as they work, when they work, it's been a bit of a mistake getting these brakes I'm starting to fear.
> 
> Edit: on request of the shop, I sent the brakes back to Hope Germany directly. Whole process leaves a bit of a foul taste, everyone seems to want to wash their hands of it, but let's hope I at least get a functioning brake back.


Wer ist 'hope germany'.
Es gibt keinen Importeur.


----------



## Boozzz (26. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Wer ist 'hope germany'.
> Es gibt keinen Importeur.


Tigers GmbH in Hallbergmoos, apparently. Address provided by Robin Warne. They probably arrange shipping back to the UK. Bit of a Hope fanboy I smell here?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario_F (26. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Tigers GmbH in Hallbergmoos, apparently. Address provided by Robin Warne. They probably arrange shipping back to the UK. Bit of a Hope fanboy I smell here?


Yes this is the official Hope return adress based in Germany. I guess they manage all the warranty returns. I guess bummel42 is also surprised with Hope's issues. I only want to share this problems in case anybody else may have the same problems. I'm still convinced HOPE has an overall exeptionally quality within their products as I am using quite a lot of their components without any issues since years.


Boozzz schrieb:


> Tigers GmbH in Hallbergmoos, apparently. Address provided by Robin Warne. They probably arrange shipping back to the UK. Bit of a Hope fanboy I smell here?


----------



## bummel42 (26. September 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Tigers GmbH in Hallbergmoos, apparently. Address provided by Robin Warne. They probably arrange shipping back to the UK. Bit of a Hope fanboy I smell here?


Nur überrascht! 
Ich hoffe deine Probleme können gelöst werden. 
Hatte extra in Barnoldswick Rücksprache gehalten ob irgendwelche besonderen Probleme bekannt sind. Und außer der 'üblichen Serienstreuung' gab es nichts. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## senkaeugen (27. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Nur überrascht!
> Ich hoffe deine Probleme können gelöst werden.
> Hatte extra in Barnoldswick Rücksprache gehalten ob irgendwelche besonderen Probleme bekannt sind. Und außer der 'üblichen Serienstreuung' gab es nichts.
> Viel Erfolg!


Genau, weil die Dir auch einfach so  potenziell rufschädigende Informationen herausgegeben sollte das Problem über "die Serienstreuung" hinausgehen 😂 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## bummel42 (27. September 2022)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Genau, weil die Dir auch einfach so  potenziell rufschädigende Informationen herausgegeben sollte das Problem über "die Serienstreuung" hinausgehen 😂 🤦🏻‍♂️


Ich bin für Hope als Markenbotschafter tätig und spreche daher direkt mit jemanden in Barnoldswick.


----------



## eljugador (27. September 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Hope als Markenbotschafter tätig und spreche daher direkt mit jemanden in Barnoldswick.


Nein also soweit ich das nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler sagen kann ist das Problem bekannt.
Also sicher keine Seriestreung.
Natürlich kann so etwas  passieren und solange es keine Gesundheitliche Schäden aufgrund des Fehlers  gibt ist es auch kein Weltuntergang.
Glaub wirklich Ruf schädigend wäre es wenn was passiert obwohl  das Problem bekannt ist.
@bummel42  nichts für ungut hope baut trotzdem tolle Produkte.
Aber bei einem Bremssystem gehört eine 100% Prüfung in den Fertigungsprozesse zur Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. September 2022)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Genau, weil die Dir auch einfach so  potenziell rufschädigende Informationen herausgegeben sollte das Problem über "die Serienstreuung" hinausgehen 😂 🤦🏻‍♂️


Na ja auf die Frage ob du an der Bremse geschrieben hast, entlüften oder so hast nicht geantwortet. 
Und weil jetzt Mal eine Bremse fehlerhaft ist muss man nicht die Welt in Frage stellen...kommt auch bei bremsen für den doppelten Preis vor, verrückt


----------



## Route66 (4. Oktober 2022)

so, die Tech4 gestern montiert und heute mal Probe gerollert ...  der Bumms an Bremsleistung ist tatsächlich deutlich zu vernehmen   
Wenn man nicht aufpasst, ghet man tatsächlich über den Lenker ( OTB ) wenn man reinlangt wie mit der Tech3


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2022)

Info von Hope zu den undichten oder hängenden Geberkolben. Ich lass das hier einfach mal so stehen, evtl für den einen oder anderen relevant zu wissen:

_"We have identified and resolved an issue with one of the machines we use to make the Tech 4 master cylinders. We use four MAMS machines to make the Tech 4 so as a whole it is only a small percentage that are effected but although social media can make it seem like it is happening more often than it actually is we are still taking the issue seriously."_

Persönliche Anmerkung: ich habe die Probleme auch (daher auch der Kontakt mit Hope), mache mir aber keine Sorgen darüber, dass es sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen wird, auch wenn es aktuell ein bisschen nervt. Was für mich letztendlich zählt: das Problem ist bekannt, die Ursache wurde bereits gefunden und abgestellt, und an den Bremsen die im Umlauf sind und wo das Problem auftritt, wird es auch behoben werden.

Noch eine Anmerkung: wer das Problem hat sollte natürlich erst, wie es auch korrekt ist, beim Verkäufer/Händler reklamieren. Wenn der sich doof anstellt, nicht aufregen, da kann Hope dann auch nichts dafür. Auch diesen Fall hatte ich leider, aber der Hope Support direkt ist sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Alles wird gut 😇


----------



## Route66 (4. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Info von Hope zu den undichten oder hängenden Geberkolben.



Wer oder was hängt da noch mal genau?  

Ich hatte beim ersten Entlüften nach der Montage das Problem, dass der Geberzylinder kurz  hängen blieb. Nach einem leichten Klopfen auf das Gehäuse flutschte der dann aber wieder zurück und alles war normal. Das war wirklich nur bei der ersten Betätigung und komplett durchgezogen.
Im Betrieb sind keine Probleme aufgetreten (nur dass ich vergessen hatte, die Schraube des Schalthebels am Matchmaker fest anzuziehen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Wer oder was hängt da noch mal genau?
> 
> Ich hatte beim ersten Entlüften nach der Montage das Problem, dass der Geberzylinder kurz  hängen blieb. Nach einem leichten Klopfen auf das Gehäuse flutschte der dann aber wieder zurück und alles war normal. Das war wirklich nur bei der ersten Betätigung und komplett durchgezogen.
> Im Betrieb sind keine Probleme aufgetreten (nur dass ich vergessen hatte, die Schraube des Schalthebels am Matchmaker fest anzuziehen  )



Wegen eines einzelnen "seltsamen" Ereignisses beim Entlüften würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Möglicher Weise musste sich da nur mal eine Dichtung einmalig zurechtruckeln oder sowas ähnliches (Spekulation meinerseits).

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall verständlich und auch richtig, wachsam zu sein bei einem Sicherheitsteil. Aber bitte nicht zu paranoid machen lassen von Problemberichten im Internet. Wenn du dir Sorgen machst würde ich einfach dem Hope Support eine Mail schreiben und um eine Beurteilung bitten. Die dürften das schon aus Eigeninteresse nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen oder eher übervorsichtig agieren. Einen Haftungsfall samt schlechter Publicity aufgrund eines Sturzes möchte da sicherlich auch niemand riskieren.

Meine Probleme mit den Geberkolben waren jedenfalls im Betrieb eindeutig auszumachen, da gab es dann auch nicht mehr viel zu deuteln

Ich hatte ein Paar, da kam nach jedem stärkeren Bremsvorgang im Betrieb der Hebel nicht mehr sofort zurück sondern brauchte eine Gedenksekunde. Einmal blieb der Geberkolben der Vorderradbremse auch komplett drin stecken, Bremse öffnete nicht mehr, und kam erst nach Pumpen des schlackernden Hebels wieder raus.
Die Undichtigkeit war bereits hier mehrmals thematisiert, auch die lässt sich recht eindeutig bestimmen: der Bremsdruck bleibt nicht konstant bei gezogener Bremse, sondern lässt nach, während der Hebel gegen den Griff wandert. Lässt man schnappen und zieht erneut, ist der Druckpunkt wieder perfekt, gehalten wandert der Hebel/Druckpunkt erneut nach innen.
Die problematischen Gebereinheiten werden von Hope ausgetauscht.

Um noch was positives zum Schluss zu sagen: am Fully habe ich einen Satz Tech 4 V4/E4 der von Anfang an perfekt und fein lief. Nach den Problemen mit den anderen Bremsen habe ich die natürlich auch extra-kritisch beäugt und auf Herz und Nieren getestet, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es da nichts zu beanstanden gibt. Diesen Bremsen vertraue ich zu 100% und bin damit auch in den Alpen ausgesetztes Zeug gefahren wo die Bremse einfach funktionieren muss.


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Oktober 2022)

Auf die Gefahr hin dass es hier schon beantwortet wurde, ich finds aber nicht:
Wie ist die E4 in der Bremskraft gegenüber den anderen Bremsen einzuordnen? 
In den Kommentaren zum Vorstellungsartikel gab es ja eine Tabelle wo die V4 eingeordnet wird zur maxima, XTR etc. 

Die E4 ist da leider nicht enthalten. 
Vor allem würde mich der Vergleich Dirrettissima vs. Tech 4 E4 interessieren.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Oktober 2022)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber am Occam bei mir ist eine E4 verbaut und ich bin mit ~95kg nicht der leichteste. Hab auch zuletzt in Saalbach keine Bremsleistung vermisst. Und das lag nicht an meiner herausragenden Fahrtechnik


----------



## ma1208 (5. Oktober 2022)

Die meisten fahren halt V4 statt E4, da die kaum mehr wiegt, kaum mehr kostet und doch nochmal mehr kann. Ich finde die E4 recht überflüssig, aber das ist sicher Ansichtssache. Viel dürfte sie hinter der V4 nicht zurück stehen.


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass es hier schon beantwortet wurde, ich finds aber nicht:
> Wie ist die E4 in der Bremskraft gegenüber den anderen Bremsen einzuordnen?
> In den Kommentaren zum Vorstellungsartikel gab es ja eine Tabelle wo die V4 eingeordnet wird zur maxima, XTR etc.
> 
> ...


Also was ich dir sagen kann (hab ich in einem US Forum gelesen), sind folgende Werte:

Code RSC 70Nm
Tech3 V4 74Nm
Shimano XT 78Nm
Tech4 E4 81Nm
MT7 99Nm
Tech4 V4 104Nm
Direttissima 114Nm

War ein Test von einer Bike Zeitschrift.
Die Werte hab ich mir mal so ein bisschen raus geschrieben.
Wie Sie auch schon gesagt haben, sind Laborwerte nicht alles. Aber es gibt doch einen Hinweis.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Oktober 2022)

und was repäsentieren diese Werte?
Das soll jawohl maximales Bremsmoment sein?
Inkl. Reibpartner vermutlich.... 

Anyway:
E4 hat zwei 16mm Durchmesser Kolbenpaare also 804,25mm² "Slave Area"
V4 hat  18 und 16 Durchmesser Kolbenpaare, also 911mm² "Slave Area"

Der Rest ist gleich. Also V4 ist 911/804,25=1,13.
Die E4T4 ordnet sich (nur von der hydraulischen+mechanischen Übersetzung) immernoch hinter einer Piccola, Dominion, DRT, Cura 4, XT4pot, MT7 V4T4 und Maxima ein. In dieser Reihenfolge.

Schön an den oben gezeigten Werten (gibt es noch einen Link zur Quelle?) ist, dass über Alles die T4 wirklich gut 30% stärker ist als die T3.
Der Unterscheid zwischen E4T4 und V4T4 ist allerdings erstaunlich. Ob das NUR am größeren Belag liegt?
Hier ist der Faktor ja 1,28 sogar.

Das wahnsinnig gute Abschneiden der DRT in solchen Tests ist auch immer wieder ein echtes Statement pro Trickstuff Power (+) Belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> und was repäsentieren diese Werte?
> Das soll jawohl maximales Bremsmoment sein?
> Inkl. Reibpartner vermutlich....
> 
> ...


Ja bei maximaler Bremsleistung ist da nach TS erstmal nix. 
Aber da sollte man irgendwie eh immer gleiche Beläge/Scheiben testen finde ich. Dann hat man die Unterschiede am deutlichsten. TS Power fahren ja eh mega viele Leute, aktuell wohl weniger weil sie nie lieferbar sind


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

Der Wert ist der maximale Anpressdruck der Bremszange.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Oktober 2022)

in Newtonmeter? okee...


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> in Newtonmeter? okee...


Na in was willst das darstellen? 😅


----------



## danimaniac (5. Oktober 2022)

Druck? In Kraft pro Fläche natürlich.
Eine reine Kraft würde ich mir ja auch noch gefallen lassen.


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

Musste jetzt echt suchen. Hab aber nur den Originalartikel gefunden.

Im Forum gab es dazu nen Update mit diversen neuen Bremsenmodellen. Da war dann auch die Macima usw dabei. 

Das hab ich allerdings nicht mehr gefunden.









						The best eMTB disc brake you can buy
					

Disc brakes now have it harder than ever before: we’re riding higher modern tires bite harder, and the trails we ride are getting tougher. To be confident in challenging terrain we need to be able to control our speed, so which disc brake is best?NEW: Before we get into the review, we would like...




					ebike-mtb.com


----------



## MDuvall (5. Oktober 2022)

Fahr die Tech4 V4 jetzt seit 4 Monaten und an Kraft mangelt es ihr in keiner Situation, ist schon massiv mehr als beim Vorgänger - mag sein dass die Trickstuff noch stärker ist, aber für das Geld kann ich mir zwei paar Hope kaufen. IMHO ist die neue Hope eine der geilsten Bremsen am Markt.


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Druck? In Kraft pro Fläche natürlich.
> Eine reine Kraft würde ich mir ja auch noch gefallen lassen.


Ich denke, die werden schlicht das Losbrechmoment gemessen haben.

Bremse hält bis …. Nm, dann ab dafür. 😂


----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Fahr die Tech4 V4 jetzt seit 4 Monaten und an Kraft mangelt es ihr in keiner Situation, ist schon massiv mehr als beim Vorgänger - mag sein dass die Trickstuff noch stärker ist, aber für das Geld kann ich mir zwei paar Hope kaufen. IMHO ist die neue Hope eine der geilsten Bremsen am Markt.


Sehe ich auch so.

DRT bin ich auch schon über nen WE gefahren, und soooo weit weg ist die nicht. Könnt ihr nicht behaupten, dass die spürbar mehr Power bietet. 

Und ich finde Sie schwammiger.

P/L gibts für mich gerade nichts besseres.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Oktober 2022)

Das ist derselbe Test wie im Enduromag
Dazu gehört aber ja kein Forum, oder?

Der Testaufbau ist sicherlich eine angetriebene Achse, auf dieser ist die Scheibe montiert, die Scheibe wird ja auch beschleunigt, rotiert also.
An dieser Achse wird dann auch das eingebrachte Bremsmoment getestet. Anders kann auch die Zeit der im Test bestimmten Bremsung von 30 auf 15 und von 45 auf Null erstmal gar nicht dargestellt und simuliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackson76 (5. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Das ist derselbe Test wie im Enduromag
> Dazu gehört aber ja kein Forum, oder?


Die haben in irgendeinem Forum ne eigene Rubrik.

Und da posten die immer so News Klein Zeug und sowas. Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt über ein 1/4 Jahr her.

Bin damals auch nur durch Zufall drüber gestoßen, als ich vor dem Kauf recherchiert habe.

Leider habe ich es versäumt, damals ein Bookmark zu machen. Musste schon 20 Minuten suchen den Beitrag wieder zu finden. 😂🙈

Am Ende vom Tag ist es mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Kann man viel testen. Fakt ist, ich hatte eine Tech 3. Die hatte echt zu wenig bumms für mich. Dann bin ich über ne MT7 nach Shigura zu Tech 4 gekommen. 

Das Teil ist einfach das beste, was ich jemals hatte. Richtig Power UND dosierbar. 

Bis jetzt war es immer entweder oder.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde sie auch perfekt, schöne und sehr gut Bremse, in allen Farben für jeden Geschmack, preislich mehr als fair, im Netzt fast schon billig. 
Mit der Tech4 gibt's für mich persönlich nix mehr warum man ne TS kaufen sollte, mehr Power hat sie sicher, glaube ich auch. In keiner Situation hat die tech4 von dieser aber zu wenig. 
Aber bin auch fanboy...doch nie genug gewesen mich mit der Tech4 zu begnügen


----------



## chem (5. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich das hier so lese freue ich mich, die wahrscheinlich richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Meine T4V4 ist hoffentlich schon auf dem Weg nach D.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (5. Oktober 2022)

Eeeeendlich 🤩 bald kommt die Hope Bremse an das Hope Bike 😃


----------



## AlexanderTank (9. Oktober 2022)

Servus,
Bin von ner Mt7 aufgrund des hohen Wartungsaufwands und ständigen entlüften jetzt auf die E4 tech 4 gewechselt und kann folgendes berichten (Scheibe war am VR für 3 trails formula und jetzt kurz zum Vergleich und nur auf der Straße magura mdr-p )


Bremskraft ist überraschend gut! V.a mit einer sehr geringen Fingerkraft (gerade beim HR umsetzen sehr angenehm)
Verarbeitung natürlich top, wie von hope gewohnt
Druckpunkt ist für meinen Geschmack genau richtig! Schön hart aber noch gut zu dosieren
Kolben fahren, nachdem ich etwas nachgeholfen habe (wie in einem hope video gezeigt) auf beiden seiten gleich raus
- habe bei beiden Scheiben leider Probleme mit rubbeln (obwohl scheibe genau mittig, Kolben auf beiden seiten gleich raus etc) was in technischen sektionen schon etwas nervt. Vielleicht wird es mit neuen Belägen besser..

LG
Alex


----------



## chem (9. Oktober 2022)

AlexanderTank schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bin von ner Mt7 aufgrund des hohen Wartungsaufwands und ständigen entlüften jetzt auf die E4 tech 4 gewechselt und kann folgendes berichten (Scheibe war am VR für 3 trails formula und jetzt kurz zum Vergleich und nur auf der Straße magura mdr-p )
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt super. Welches Video mit dem Kolben ausfahren meinst du?


----------



## AlexanderTank (9. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Das klingt super. Welches Video mit dem Kolben ausfahren meinst du?


Bei 3,10 min macht er es , das hat nei mir sehr gut geholfen






Die Klammern zwischen den belägen sind bei mir sehr lose.. muss ich mal biegen


----------



## AlexanderTank (9. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Shimano rt 86/76 scheiben und der E4? Passt das vom Reibring?

Lg und schöne Woche
Alex


----------



## 3ullit (9. Oktober 2022)

AlexanderTank schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Shimano rt 86/76 scheiben und der E4? Passt das vom Reibring?
> 
> Lg und schöne Woche
> Alex


Welche Beläge fährst du? Mit den roten ist die MDR-P bei mir auch bisschen lauter, aber mit den grünen perfekt leise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderTank (10. Oktober 2022)

3ullit schrieb:


> Welche Beläge fährst du? Mit den roten ist die MDR-P bei mir auch bisschen lauter, aber mit den grünen perfekt leise.


Fahre momentan noch die vormontierten grünen.
Wobei Geräusche sind bei mir völlig ok, aber das rubbeln nervt.  Da werd ich es wohl mit anderen Scheiben probieren müssen. Aber solange es nur das ist


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Oktober 2022)

AlexanderTank schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Shimano rt 86/76 scheiben und der E4? Passt das vom Reibring?
> 
> Lg und schöne Woche
> Alex


Fahre sie an der Shimano XTR RT-MT900 Scheibe und mir ist noch nix negatives aufgefallen.
Habe aber auch noch nicht im Detail danach geschaut.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2022)

Der Reibring von den Shimano Scheiben ist einen Tick schmal für die Hope Beläge. Es funktioniert, aber man bremst etwas in die Stege rein, was dann irgendwann zu einem eher unschönen Abnutzungsbild führt (es entsteht innen eine Kerbe).


----------



## AlexanderTank (10. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Reibring von den Shimano Scheiben ist einen Tick schmal für die Hope Beläge. Es funktioniert, aber man bremst etwas in die Stege rein, was dann irgendwann zu einem eher unschönen Abnutzungsbild führt (es entsteht innen eine Kerbe).


Schade, sind bei mir immer eig sehr sorglos bei anderen bremsen.
Wirkt sich das auch auf die bremspower aus?


----------



## chem (10. Oktober 2022)

Welche Scheiben kann man generell gut für die Hope empfehlen? Ich stehe vor dem Kauf von zwei neuen Scheiben.


----------



## ma1208 (10. Oktober 2022)

Die alten Magura Storm und die Trickstuff Dächle gehen bei mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (10. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben kann man generell gut für die Hope empfehlen? Ich stehe vor dem Kauf von zwei neuen Scheiben.


Ich finde die neuen Galfer gut dicker als die Hope Scheiben und in Verbindung mit den Grünen Pro Belägen nee Waffe.Und das ist nur die alte V4.


----------



## AlexanderTank (10. Oktober 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Galfer gut dicker als die Hope Scheiben und in Verbindung mit den Grünen Pro Belägen nee Waffe.Und das ist nur die alte V4.


Sehen gut aus! Kein rubbeln o.ä?


----------



## chem (10. Oktober 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Galfer gut dicker als die Hope Scheiben und in Verbindung mit den Grünen Pro Belägen nee Waffe.Und das ist nur die alte V4.


Das ist die hier, oder? https://www.bike24.de/p1660958.html?sku=2249510
Der Preis ist natürlich derbe...


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2022)

Meine Wahl seit längerem: Galfer Wave E-Bike (die 2mm dicken)
Günstig, gut, haltbar.


----------



## Mario_F (10. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben kann man generell gut für die Hope empfehlen? Ich stehe vor dem Kauf von zwei neuen Scheiben.


Wie wär's mit Hope Scheiben 🧐 nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Hope Scheiben 🧐 nur so ein Gedanke



Absurd teuer für den hohen Verschleiß den sie haben, bei nicht mal besserer Bremsleistung.
Kann man machen weil sie hübsch ausschauen, muss man aber nicht um gut zu bremsen


----------



## Mario_F (10. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Absurd teuer für den hohen Verschleiß den sie haben, bei nicht mal besserer Bremsleistung.
> Kann man machen weil sie hübsch ausschauen, muss man aber nicht um gut zu bremsen


Versteh nicht ganz auf was du rauswillst? Es gibt die Heavy Duty, die Standardscheiben und die sehen recht gleich aus wie eine Trickstuff, Sram. Silber halt. Wer spricht denn immer automatisch von den Floating Scheiben. Mal abgesehen davon dass andere Floating Scheiben nicht wesentlich billiger sind. Und Trickstuff Scheiben sind preislich ähnlich und bremsen jetzt auch nicht um welten besser... wenn überhaupt. Vielmehr spielen die Bremsbeläge eine Rolle und da sind die Trickstuff power top


----------



## MDuvall (10. Oktober 2022)

Die Hope HD mit 2,3mm kann ich absolut empfehlen und fand die preislich auch okay.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Oktober 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Die Hope HD mit 2,3mm kann ich absolut empfehlen und fand die preislich auch okay.


Ich auch,beste Scheiben, leider nicht in 203mm


----------



## mrwulf (10. Oktober 2022)

Warum keine Formula Monolithic Scheiben? Die 203 hat auch 2.3mm Stärke und sind günstig (hatte meine für 22€ Stck. bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (10. Oktober 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich auch,beste Scheiben, leider nicht in 203mm


gibts sie in 200mm? ich hab beschlossen 203mm zu boykottieren in der hoffnung das wir in einer fernen zukunft durch bremsscheiben in 20mm schritten mit wenigen adaptern auskommen. 
also PM+20 PM+40 und vlt pm+60 für die extrem fälle und mehr braucht es dann nicht.


----------



## Osti (10. Oktober 2022)

+1 für die 2mm Galfer.


----------



## AlexanderTank (10. Oktober 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Warum keine Formula Monolithic Scheiben? Die 203 hat auch 2.3mm Stärke und sind günstig (hatte meine für 22€ Stck. bekommen)


Waren auf meiner mt7 die besten Scheiben! Mit der e4 harmonieren sie bei mir irgendwie nicht so..

Erste ausfahrt mit shimano rt 86 scheibe war vielversprechend
Deutlich weniger rubbeln, reibring passt auch (die  scheibe wird ganz oben  nicht genutzt, somit kann ich mit u scheibe den sattel um den teil, der auf den Stegen bremst nach oben verschieben)
Gefühlt noch etwas weniger bissig aber war auch nur ne kurze Ausfahrt


----------



## Jackson76 (10. Oktober 2022)

Fahre auch die Galfer Wave 2mm. Kein Rubbeln oder sonst was. Nutze die schon ne Weile und bin Top zufrieden.


----------



## Alex1206 (10. Oktober 2022)

Habe heute auch die T4V4 montiert und habe die Vented Scheiben genommen. Bin sehr gespannt wie das Endergebnis dann bremst. Optisch ist das Ganze schon mal der Hammer.
Morgen wird entlüftet und am Mittwoch ist die erste gescheite Fahrt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2022)

Werden die Stahlflex V4 mit 5mm Leitungen geliefert oder sind das auch 6mm?


----------



## Mario_F (11. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Werden die Stahlflex V4 mit 5mm Leitungen geliefert oder sind das auch 6mm?


Stahlflexleitungen haben bei Hope seit einiger Zeit bereits den gleichen Durchmesser wie die Kunststoffleitungen.


----------



## chem (11. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Werden die Stahlflex V4 mit 5mm Leitungen geliefert oder sind das auch 6mm?


Ich hoffe sehr auf 5mm (das war auch die einzige Angabe die ich im Netz finden konnte) sonst habe ich mit meinem Rahmen ein Problem.


----------



## Maffin_ (11. Oktober 2022)

Es sind 5mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (11. Oktober 2022)

Genau, heutzutage werden bei Hope 5mm Leitungen verbaut, egal ob Stahlflex oder Kunststoff. 

Früher ( ~8 - 10 Jahre ) waren dagegen 6mm Leitungen gängig. 
Ich hab hier noch eine Mono M4 mit 6mm Kunstoffleitung sowie eine alte 2003er M4   die ich mal von 6mm Kunststoff auf 5mm Stahlflex umgebaut hatte.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man keine Sinterbeläge fährt (verglasen auch viel zu schnell) finde ich den Verschleiß an den Floating nicht auffallend.


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Oktober 2022)

Gestern die erste gescheite Runde mit den V4T4 gedreht. Hinten die braunen (organischen) Beläge drauf und vorne die lila Beläge. Vorne quietscht es beim Bremsen. Kolben hatte ich alle mobilisiert. Schleiffrei ist es mit der Vented Disc auch. Jemand Tipps wonach ich als erstes schauen sollte? Danke.


----------



## Jackson76 (13. Oktober 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Gestern die erste gescheite Runde mit den V4T4 gedreht. Hinten die braunen (organischen) Beläge drauf und vorne die lila Beläge. Vorne quietscht es beim Bremsen. Kolben hatte ich alle mobilisiert. Schleiffrei ist es mit der Vented Disc auch. Jemand Tipps wonach ich als erstes schauen sollte? Danke.


Gut eingebremst?


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Oktober 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Gut eingebremst?



Ich sage einfach mal ja. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Beläge in Verbindung mit den Galfer Belägen stehen (gemeinsame Produktion, Labelung, was auch immer) und die Lila fahre ich schon länger hinten und die roten vorne (nur auf anderen Bremsen)
Die grünen Beläge kenne ich noch nicht.
Ich hatte mal eine T3E4 und die hat gequietscht wenn die Sättel nicht fein ausgerichtet waren. Das schließe ich aber eigentlich aus. Gerade die 3,4 mm dicke Vented Scheibe lässt da nicht viel Spielraum.


----------



## bummel42 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde die Beläge ausbauen, optisch checken und ggf. mit Schleifpapier etwas abschleifen. 
Hilft oftmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Oktober 2022)

An zwei Bikes fahre ich die T4V4 mit lila Belägen und Floating.
Die sind völlig geräuschlos, erst bei sehr hohen Temperaturen beginnt ein ganz leiser Heulton.
Ich würde an den Belägen die Kante brechen und die Scheiben mit Spüliwasser reinigen.


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Oktober 2022)

Werde ich machen. Wäre auch mein nächster Schritt gewesen. Danke für eure Tipps   Hat mich nur gewundert, dass ich den Ton nur vorne habe und nicht auch hinten. Beide sind nach identischem Vorgang eingebremst, montiert, entlüftet etc. worden.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Trickstuff hatte mal Härtemessungen von Scheiben gepostet:


Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Jüngste Messung hat ergeben: Unsere Scheiben haben die gleiche Härte wie Magura, Formula, SRAM und selbst wie die billigen Shimano "Resin only", nämlich immer zwischen 40 HRC und 42 HRC. Nur Hope ist mit 36 HRC deutlich weicher.


----------



## thorqx (13. Oktober 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Beläge in Verbindung mit den Galfer Belägen stehen (gemeinsame Produktion, Labelung, was auch immer) und die Lila fahre ich schon länger hinten und die roten vorne (nur auf anderen Bremsen)



Ich kenne die Galfer nicht, aber gem. den Produktbeschreibungen und auch Abbildungen dürften Galfer Lila und Hope Lila (auch wenn von Galfer hergestellt) nicht die gleichen Bremsbeläge sein. Galfer scheint demnach semi-metallisch, Hope hingegen organisch zu sein. Mehr quietschen würde man dann ja eher bei den Galfer vermuten.

Ist das ein richtiges Quietschen oder eher so ein "zwitschern"? Letzteres habe ich jetzt sowohl mit den TS Power als auch mit den (grünen) Hope Racing Belägen.


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (13. Oktober 2022)

„Semi-metallische“ Beläge sind in Wirklichkeit organische Beläge. Beläge, die zur Hälfte aus Metal bestehen, gibt es nicht. Semi-metallisch ist Marketing-Geschwurbel.


----------



## Mario_F (13. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> „Semi-metallische“ Beläge sind in Wirklichkeit organische Beläge. Beläge, die zur Hälfte aus Metal bestehen, gibt es nicht. Semi-metallisch ist Marketing-Geschwurbel.


Mal ne Off Topic Frage: wann gibt's die Power Beläge für die V4 wieder?


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (13. Oktober 2022)

Das weiß ich hier, im Bette liegend, nicht. Außerdem war ich zwei Tage auf Geschäftsreise und weiß nicht, ob die Lieferung, auf die wir warten, eingetroffen ist. Kann gut sein, dass die Beläge dort dabei sind. Dann müssen sie aber noch durch die Wareneingangskontrolle mitsamt Prüfstand und dann noch verpackt werden.


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (14. Oktober 2022)

730 POWER sind eingetroffen und werden grade getestet. Es handelt sich allerdings um das neue, verbesserte Modell POWER-PLUS, also gleiches Belagsmaterial, aber mit vernickelter und innenverzahnter Trägerplatte. Hübscher und noch sicherer...


----------



## Mario_F (14. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> 730 POWER sind eingetroffen und werden grade getestet. Es handelt sich allerdings um das neue, verbesserte Modell POWER-PLUS, also gleiches Belagsmaterial, aber mit vernickelter und innenverzahnter Trägerplatte. Hübscher und noch sicherer...


perfekt, hab am Hardtail die E4 und die Power+ Beläge sind klasse. Bin gespannt.... Wo werden die Beläge dann als erstes verfügbar sein wenn man das sagen kann. Glaube Direktshop habt ihr nicht mehr oder?


----------



## thorqx (14. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> „Semi-metallische“ Beläge sind in Wirklichkeit organische Beläge. Beläge, die zur Hälfte aus Metal bestehen, gibt es nicht. Semi-metallisch ist Marketing-Geschwurbel.



Danke für die Info. Hatte da im Netz zumindest auch mal andere Erklärungen für gefunden 🤷‍♂️ .

Egal, hab bei Galfer eben auch noch mal die Angabe organische Semi-Metall Beläge gesehen 🙈😂. Das Marketing-Geschwurbel wirkt bei mir jedenfalls nicht, im Gegenteil: nach meinem bisherigen Wissenstand hätte ich da eher Abstand von genommen.

Fakt ist, zumindest auf den Produktbildern sehen die Beläge auch anders aus. Ob's tatsächlich so ist, wäre mal interessant. Vielleicht kann ja jemand die Hope und die Galfer mal nebeneinander legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich vermute leider, dass meine VR Bremse ein Garantiefall ist. Ich wollte heute die Beläge raus nehmen zum Kanten schleifen. Der rechte Belag fühle sich an wie verklemmt. Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen, dass der schwarze Teil des Kolbens an der Trägerplatte fest hängt. Lässt sich problemlos raus und rein schieben. Flüssigkeit tritt nicht aus. Hatte das schon mal jemand??? So etwas hatte ich noch nie. Auch bei meiner T3E4 nicht.


----------



## thorqx (14. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Hübscher und noch sicherer...



Könntest du auf "sicherer" etwas genauer eingehen?


----------



## bummel42 (14. Oktober 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ich vermute leider, dass meine VR Bremse ein Garantiefall ist. Ich wollte heute die Beläge raus nehmen zum Kanten schleifen. Der rechte Belag fühle sich an wie verklemmt. Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen, dass der schwarze Teil des Kolbens an der Trägerplatte fest hängt. Hatte das schon mal jemand??? So etwas hatte ich noch nie. Auch bei meiner T3E4 nicht.


So weit ich weiß, sind die Kolben zweiteilig. 
Metallische Hülle außen, phenolischer Kern. 
Einfach wieder rein stecken und das sollte es gewesen sein. 
Den Fall hat es hier schon mal gegeben, derjenige mögen mich, wenn nötig, korrigieren.


----------



## Alex1206 (14. Oktober 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, sind die Kolben zweiteilig.
> Metallische Hülle außen, phenolischer Kern.
> Einfach wieder rein stecken und das sollte es gewesen sein.
> Den Fall hat es hier schon mal gegeben, derjenige mögen mich, wenn nötig, korrigieren.



Danke dir. Vom optischen her auf jeden Fall zweiteilig. Aber das der fest an der Trägerplatte vom Belag hängt hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht. Da hier ja einige seit vielen Jahren Erfahrung mit Hope haben bin ich für konstruktive Kommentare immer offen. Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Jackson76 (14. Oktober 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hatte da im Netz zumindest auch mal andere Erklärungen für gefunden 🤷‍♂️ .
> 
> Egal, hab bei Galfer eben auch noch mal die Angabe organische Semi-Metall Beläge gesehen 🙈😂. Das Marketing-Geschwurbel wirkt bei mir jedenfalls nicht, im Gegenteil: nach meinem bisherigen Wissenstand hätte ich da eher Abstand von genommen.
> 
> Fakt ist, zumindest auf den Produktbildern sehen die Beläge auch anders aus. Ob's tatsächlich so ist, wäre mal interessant. Vielleicht kann ja jemand die Hope und die Galfer mal nebeneinander legen.


Was ist an Semi-Metallisch so falsch?


----------



## thorqx (14. Oktober 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Was ist an Semi-Metallisch so falsch?



Wenn semi-metallisch - wie von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff aufgeklärt - nun organische Beläge sind, dann ist daran gar nichts falsch. Ansonsten verbinde ich Beläge aus oder mit Metall halt mit einer (für mich nicht erträglichen) Tendenz zum Quietschen, zumindest bei Nässe.


----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2022)

Hatte auch mal ein Belag der am Kolben fest geklebt war. Der Lack oder die Farbe der Trägerplatte ist wohl durch die Hitze weich geworden und dann am Kolben festgebacken. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche Bremse und Belag das war


----------



## Jackson76 (14. Oktober 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Wenn semi-metallisch - wie von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff aufgeklärt - nun organische Beläge sind, dann ist daran gar nichts falsch. Ansonsten verbinde ich Beläge aus oder mit Metall halt mit einer (für mich nicht erträglichen) Tendenz zum Quietschen, zumindest bei Nässe.


Oh. Dann habe ich also 3 Jahre lang Sondermaschinen für Brembo gebaut für Bremsbeläge die es nicht gibt. Gut zu wissen. 😅

Da hab ich nämlich auch alles drei hergestellt. 

organisch
Semi-metall
Sinter

Und alle drei haben eine grundlegend verschiedene Zusammensetzung/Herstellungsverfahren…


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Vom optischen her auf jeden Fall zweiteilig. Aber das der fest an der Trägerplatte vom Belag hängt hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht. Da hier ja einige seit vielen Jahren Erfahrung mit Hope haben bin ich für konstruktive Kommentare immer offen. Man lernt ja nie aus.



Hatte ich mit den Galfer Belägen schon mehrfach. Die Kolben haben dann auch immer schön die Farbe von der Belags-Trägerplatte. Die scheinen einen Lack an der Trägerplatte zu verwenden, der nicht besonders hitzefest ist und irgendwann schmilzt. So reime ich mir das jedenfalls zusammen.
Wenn es festhängt einfach mit einem Messer vorsichtig dahinter gehen und ein bisschen kippeln. So richtig doll festgeklebt war es noch nie, ließ sich bisher immer einfach lösen.
Einen Phenoleinsatz von den neuen zweiteiligen Kolben hat es mir auch schonmal ein bisschen rausgezogen bei so einem festgeklebten Belag. Hab ihn einfach wieder zurückgedrückt, gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorqx (15. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit den Galfer Belägen schon mehrfach. Die Kolben haben dann auch immer schön die Farbe von der Belags-Trägerplatte. Die scheinen einen Lack an der Trägerplatte zu verwenden, der nicht besonders hitzefest ist und irgendwann schmilzt. So reime ich mir das jedenfalls zusammen.
> Wenn es festhängt einfach mit einem Messer vorsichtig dahinter gehen und ein bisschen kippeln. So richtig doll festgeklebt war es noch nie, ließ sich bisher immer einfach lösen.
> Einen Phenoleinsatz von den neuen zweiteiligen Kolben hat es mir auch schonmal ein bisschen rausgezogen bei so einem festgeklebten Belag. Hab ihn einfach wieder zurückgedrückt, gut ist.



Bin grad dabei, die zweite V4 auf dem Levo SL zu verbauen. Wollte da eigentlich die EMTB (Lila) testen, eure Berichte lassen mich gerade etwas an diesem Vorhaben zweifeln 🤔.


----------



## Jackson76 (15. Oktober 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei, die zweite V4 auf dem Levo SL zu verbauen. Wollte da eigentlich die EMTB (Lila) testen, eure Berichte lassen mich gerade etwas an diesem Vorhaben zweifeln 🤔.


Also ich hab da null Probleme mit. Gehören zu meinem Lieblingsbelägen.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Oktober 2022)

Find die lila auch bisher am besten von der Power, hab aber mit Hope heavy duty minimales quietschen aber tatsächlich nur beim abbremsen, Sattel hab ich aber auch noch nicht neue ausgerichtet nach Belagwechsel


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei, die zweite V4 auf dem Levo SL zu verbauen. Wollte da eigentlich die EMTB (Lila) testen, eure Berichte lassen mich gerade etwas an diesem Vorhaben zweifeln 🤔.



Ist doch überhaupt kein Problem! Da passiert nichts, auch wenn es mal festklebt. Und es lässt sich auch problemlos ablösen.
Fahr die Beläge ruhig, mach ich auch


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. Oktober 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Also ich hab da null Probleme mit. Gehören zu meinem Lieblingsbelägen.


Genau wie bei mir. 
Leise, viel Power und haltbar. 
Fähre vorne lila und hinten rot. 
Verkleben hatte ich nie bei Hope.


----------



## thorqx (16. Oktober 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Find die lila auch bisher am besten von der Power, hab aber mit Hope heavy duty minimales quietschen aber tatsächlich nur beim abbremsen, Sattel hab ich aber auch noch nicht neue ausgerichtet nach Belagwechsel



Hab ich mit der TS Dächle HD auch, neu ausrichten hat da auch nichts gebracht. Hab mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und damit abgefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorqx (16. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist doch überhaupt kein Problem! Da passiert nichts, auch wenn es mal festklebt. Und es lässt sich auch problemlos ablösen.
> Fahr die Beläge ruhig, mach ich auch



Vor dem Ablösen selbst hab' ich keinen Bammel, aber wenn der Belagswechsel zur Reinigungsodyssee für die Kolben wird, wäre das für mich schon eine Abwägung wert.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Vor dem Ablösen selbst hab' ich keinen Bammel, aber wenn der Belagswechsel zur Reinigungsodyssee für die Kolben wird, wäre das für mich schon eine Abwägung wert.



Die Farbe die oben auf die kolben drauf geht stört nicht, muss man nicht reinigen.


----------



## thorqx (16. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> 730 POWER sind eingetroffen und werden grade getestet. Es handelt sich allerdings um das neue, verbesserte Modell POWER-PLUS, also gleiches Belagsmaterial, aber mit vernickelter und innenverzahnter Trägerplatte. Hübscher und noch sicherer...



Hätte da noch eine Frage dazu. Lösen die Power+ die Power ab oder kommen "die Roten" auch noch wieder ins Sortiment?


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (16. Oktober 2022)

PO+ löst PO ab


----------



## AlexanderTank (17. Oktober 2022)

So, hab jetzt mit der E4 einige, eher technische abfahrten hinter mir und bin von Power, Dosierbarkeit und Haptik wirklich begeistert!

Was stört ist das rubbeln vorne und hinten (auch nach Wechsel der Scheibe noch da). Da werde ich jetzt mal die roten Beläge probieren. 
Und ich habe, nachdem das bike auf dem Kopf steht erstmal keinen Druckpunkt. Kann man bei der E4 auch, ähnlich wie bei Shimano nur den Hebel entlüften? Auf dem Trail ist Druckpunkt dann top. Möchte ungern jetzt "komplett" entlüften.


----------



## bummel42 (17. Oktober 2022)

AlexanderTank schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mit der E4 einige, eher technische abfahrten hinter mir und bin von Power, Dosierbarkeit und Haptik wirklich begeistert!
> 
> Was stört ist das rubbeln vorne und hinten (auch nach Wechsel der Scheibe noch da). Da werde ich jetzt mal die roten Beläge probieren.
> Und ich habe, nachdem das bike auf dem Kopf steht erstmal keinen Druckpunkt. Kann man bei der E4 auch, ähnlich wie bei Shimano nur den Hebel entlüften? Auf dem Trail ist Druckpunkt dann top. Möchte ungern jetzt "komplett" entlüften.


Das solltest du aber! 
Durch das auf den Kopf stellen ist nicht gesichert, wo die Luft ist. 
Ansonsten geht auch nur Deckel entlüften. 
Deckel auf, Dot rein, Membrane einrollen.


----------



## AlexanderTank (17. Oktober 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das solltest du aber!
> Durch das auf den Kopf stellen ist nicht gesichert, wo die Luft ist.
> Ansonsten geht auch nur Deckel entlüften.
> Deckel auf, Dot rein, Membrane einrollen.


Also dot in den Trichter und dann wieder schließen? Nicht hebel schnalzen lasse ?
Sorry, kenne es nur von shimano


----------



## bummel42 (17. Oktober 2022)

AlexanderTank schrieb:


> Also dot in den Trichter und dann wieder schließen? Nicht hebel schnalzen lasse ?
> Sorry, kenne es nur von shimano


SchauMichAn

Ab Minute 4:30.
Aber: Du bastelst an einer Bremse, dies ist Sicherheitsrelevant!!!


----------



## AlexanderTank (17. Oktober 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> SchauMichAn
> 
> Ab Minute 4:30.
> Aber: Du bastelst an einer Bremse, dies ist Sicherheitsrelevant!!!


Ah super vielen Dank.

Das ist mir natürlich klar, daher wollte ich erst komplett entlüften, wenn ich genug zeit dafür habe


----------



## sprousaTM (21. Oktober 2022)

Bin heute nochmal an die Bremse ran. Leitung hatte ich schon getauscht. Irgendwie scheinen aber meine Schellfischaugen übersehen zu haben, dass die innenliegenden Kolben deutlich weiter draussen waren als die äusseren. Nach dem Zurückdrücken der Kolben und dem Mittigausrichten an einer halbwegs gerade gerichteten Scheibe, müssen die Kolben jetzt einen ähnlich weiten Weg zur Scheibe nehmen. Druckpunkt ist jetzt spürbar besser und schleiffrei ist sie hinten nun auch fast komplett. Werde das vorne auch nochmal genauso angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (24. Oktober 2022)

Moin Forum,

ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung:


Dual Vented Scheiben in 203mm VR/HR
223 mm VR/ HR
(beide zur Montage am E-Bike)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, zu was würdet ihr tendieren?
Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## danimaniac (24. Oktober 2022)

Grösser ist besser!


----------



## StelioKontos (24. Oktober 2022)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Moin Forum,
> 
> ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung:
> 
> ...


203 am HR.
Je größer die Scheibe, umso leichter verbiegt sie.
Warum willst du 223mm am HR?
Ist der Rahmen überhaupt für 223mm freigegeben?
Hast du das Gefühl zu wenig Bremsleistung am HR zu haben?


----------



## Jackson76 (24. Oktober 2022)

Geht bei sowas ja nicht nur um Bremsleistung. Bei einer längeren Abfahrt bleibt die halt auch länger kühl.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2022)

Moin!

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit der XCR?

Robert


----------



## Alex1206 (24. Oktober 2022)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Moin Forum,
> 
> ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung:
> 
> ...



203er Vented. 233 haben nicht zwingend eine Herstellerfreigabe und sind deutlich schneller am klingeln.
Die 203er Vented machen auch Rennen locker mit. Langt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2022)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Moin Forum,
> 
> ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung:
> 
> ...



Wozu überhaupt hinten so eine große Bremsscheibe? 
Die Power kommt da doch eh nicht auf den Boden


----------



## Jackson76 (25. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt hinten so eine große Bremsscheibe?
> Die Power kommt da doch eh nicht auf den Boden


Kühler bei längeren Talfahrten?


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Oktober 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt hinten so eine große Bremsscheibe?
> Die Power kommt da doch eh nicht auf den Boden


https://enduro-mtb.com/mythos-bremsscheibengroesse/ der Artikel beschreibt es sehr gut. Selbst aber noch nicht getestet, da ich mit 180mm hinten auskomme.

Andere Frage was nutzt ihr um die Kolben gängig zu halten / machen? Dot oder Silikon öl oder was komplett anderes? Muss meine mal bissl pflegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (25. Oktober 2022)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> https://enduro-mtb.com/mythos-bremsscheibengroesse/ der Artikel beschreibt es sehr gut. Selbst aber noch nicht getestet, da ich mit 180mm hinten auskomme.
> 
> Andere Frage was nutzt ihr um die Kolben gängig zu halten / machen? Dot oder Silikon öl oder was komplett anderes? Muss meine mal bissl pflegen


Niemals Dot, immer Silikonöl.
Das Silikon pflegt den Quadring und genau dies soll beim 'pflegen' geschehen.

Hierfür gibt es auch auf der Hope Homepage einen kleinen Helfer für den 3D-Drucker.

Piston Service Tool


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Oktober 2022)

ja das habe ich schon


----------



## Maffin_ (25. Oktober 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Niemals Dot, immer Silikonöl.


Hast du da ne Kaufempfehlung?


----------



## jobraun (25. Oktober 2022)

Hope empfiehlt folgendes: https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Silikon-Oe...irTxH2pKAFWWUisVE7XDgAqPF5sKY2zwaAnzJEALw_wcB


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Kaufempfehlung?





			https://www.amazon.de/Chemdiscount-1Liter-reines-Silikon%C3%B6l-Silicon%C3%B6l/dp/B0846PTYQ6/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?crid=VEAIYXJEOB2J&keywords=silikon%C3%B6l&qid=1666781150&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI1LjMwIiwicXNhIjoiNC44MSIsInFzcCI6IjQuNjMifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=silikon%C3%B6l%2Caps%2C438&sr=8-14
		


benutze dieses, ist nur etwas günstiger im Literpreis, wie das HOPE Silikon Öl Hunter SC960 😅


----------



## esmirald_h (26. Oktober 2022)

bikebuster90 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Chemdiscount-1Liter-reines-Silikon%C3%B6l-Silicon%C3%B6l/dp/B0846PTYQ6/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?crid=VEAIYXJEOB2J&keywords=silikon%C3%B6l&qid=1666781150&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI1LjMwIiwicXNhIjoiNC44MSIsInFzcCI6IjQuNjMifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=silikon%C3%B6l%2Caps%2C438&sr=8-14
> 
> 
> 
> benutze dieses, ist nur etwas günstiger im Literpreis, wie das HOPE Silikon Öl Hunter SC960 😅


Aber nur gering 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe die Tech 3 E4 seit ca 8 Jahren, auf einer Seite hat sich beim Geber mit der Zeit der Sicherungsring vom Hebelbolzen ein bisschen ins Material gearbeitet und der Ring hat sich schon 2x verabschiedet - endlich ein Grund was neues zu kaufen ☺️ Also habe ich mir die Tech 4 Geber bestellt, bin gespannt. Die Mitgliedschaft im Hope Fanboy Club wurde damit auch automatisch verlängert. 😜


----------



## freebob (26. Oktober 2022)

bikebuster90 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Chemdiscount-1Liter-reines-Silikon%C3%B6l-Silicon%C3%B6l/dp/B0846PTYQ6/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?crid=VEAIYXJEOB2J&keywords=silikon%C3%B6l&qid=1666781150&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI1LjMwIiwicXNhIjoiNC44MSIsInFzcCI6IjQuNjMifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=silikon%C3%B6l%2Caps%2C438&sr=8-14
> 
> 
> 
> benutze dieses, ist nur etwas günstiger im Literpreis, wie das HOPE Silikon Öl Hunter SC960 😅


Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren trotzdem die 30ml gekauft, und es ist immer noch reichlich drin. Man braucht pro Kolben ja nur 2-3 Tropfen, wenn überhaupt, das hält ewig.


----------



## MichiP (27. Oktober 2022)

Darf auch wieder mitspielen 😊


----------



## freebob (27. Oktober 2022)

Die Hebel sind montiert, ich habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich entlüftet, die Sättel neu ausgerichtet und die Kolben geschmiert. Der Druckpunkt (habe Stahlflexleitungen) ist wie gewohnt gut, ich kann keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen. Ich habe nur eine kleine Proberunde um den Block gedreht, der erste Eindruck ist aber gut. Der Zuwachs an Bremspower ist spürbar, und vor allem bei geringer Geschwindigkeit fühlt es sich bissiger an. Ich hoffe die Dosierbarkeit in langsamen, technischen Abschnitten ist ungefähr die gleiche, aber ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Endurodan (28. Oktober 2022)

JuuMa schrieb:


> Weißt du welche kleinen Händler Hope vertreiben? Im Netz sind die schwer zu finden. Im Prinzip finde ich es gut einen kleinen Händler zu unterstützen anstatt die üblichen großen Versender zu nutzen. Das es zu etwas längerer Lieferzeit kommt hab ich mir schon gedacht. Irgendwann vor Ende dieser Saison wäre schön😊


Der freakstore in dresden


----------



## ma1208 (30. Oktober 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de im sale gibt's galfer pro Beläge für die V4 für 11 Euro mit Gutschein OUTLET50. Gute Beläge! Die Standard gab es auch, wer die kennt. 









						GALFER BIKE Pro Bremsbeläge Hope V4/TRICKSTUFF Massima online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

GALFER BIKE Pro Bremsbeläge Hope V4/TRICKSTUFF Massima +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Scheibenbremsbeläge Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Jackson76 (30. Oktober 2022)

Joa. Aber leider nur die Grünen. 
Die taugen für die meisten denke ich nicht wirklich. 

Finde die selbst für den Normalbetrieb auch nicht so gut.


----------



## ma1208 (30. Oktober 2022)

Nur zur Klarstellung: die Galfer Pro haben mir den Grünen, die bei Hope mitgeliefert werden, nichts zu tun. Die sind nicht von Galfer. Ich persönlich finde die galfer pro sehr gut, aber - wie immer - Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jackson76 (30. Oktober 2022)

Hab ich an irgendeiner Stelle behauptet das wären die gleichen?

Mir ist schon klar was die Grünen Galfer Pro sind. 
Und die Grünen beißen halt schlicht nicht besonderes wenn die nicht warm gebremst sind.
Im Park oder so; fast unschlagbar! Aber nur da/Downhill. 

Hab ich schon im direkten Vergleich gefahren. 

Gerade wenn es kälter wird, wird die Performance zunehmend schlechter. 

Aus dem Grund sind die auch für den Rennstreckenbetrieb ausgewiesen. Sogar Galfer selbst sagt auf deren HP das die Beläge nicht für den Trailbetrieb gedacht sind. 

Und wie du auch, hab ich nur meine Meinung wiedergegeben.


----------



## sprousaTM (30. Oktober 2022)

Nach der heutigen Tour wieder mal festgestellt, wieso die (jetzt vernünftig funktionierende) V4 für mich ein Ugprade von der XT Bremse ist. Fahre die xT am Ebike ja noch mit Sinterbelägen. Sie ist auf jeden fall super und sie bleibt dort auch dran vorerst (wobei eine orangene V4 Sahne wäre  ). Aber grade das Minimum, was man als Fingerinput leisten muss, um die volle Bremskraft aus der V4 zu kitzeln, ist großartig. Das ist bei der XT schlechter, ein bisschen  nur, aber fühlbar.
Hatte dann noch einen Bikeswitch mit nem Mitfahrer, um ihn auf den Fully Geschmack zu bringen und bin sein Hardtailebike ne Runde gefahren mit SRAM G2. Unglaublich, wie krass man im Vergleich an den Hebeln zerren muss, um bremskraft zu generieren.
Fahre aktuell die grünen mitgelieferten Beläge vorne und die Ebikepads hinten. Bis auf leichtes Quietschen der Bremse alles top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (30. Oktober 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Hab ich an irgendeiner Stelle behauptet das wären die gleichen?
> 
> Mir ist schon klar was die Grünen Galfer Pro sind.
> Und die Grünen beißen halt schlicht nicht besonderes wenn die nicht warm gebremst sind.
> ...


Ich muss dir da wieder sprechen,fahre die Pro Seit letztem Jahr auch im Winter im Trail Betrieb und habe noch keine Besseren in einer Hope Bremse benutzt ,so meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2022)

Jackson76 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar was die Grünen Galfer Pro sind.
> Und die Grünen beißen halt schlicht nicht besonderes wenn die nicht warm gebremst sind.



Den Effekt merkt man aber bei den grünen Hope noch viel stärker imo.
Die beißen dann initial noch abartiger wenn sie erst mal heiß sind. Hat mich in den Alpen super gestört, so sehr dass die (grünen Hope) Beläge nach ein paar Tagen rausgeflogen sind. Das wurde dann auf rutschigem Gerölluntergrund ein Vabanque Spiel die noch zu dosieren.

Die grünen Galfer haben mich hingegen noch bei keiner Temperatur gestört. Weder weil sie zu abartig sind noch weil sie zu schwach wären 

Bei Nässe brauchen mir beide grünen Varianten, sowohl die von Hope als auch die von Galfer allerdings einen Tick zu lang, um von Kreischen auf Bremsen umzuschalten. Diesen Winter teste ich dann mal die lila E-Bike Beläge, die fand ich bei den ersten nassen Tagen im Herbst recht überzeugend.


----------



## hempblend (1. November 2022)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> 730 POWER sind eingetroffen und werden grade getestet. Es handelt sich allerdings um das neue, verbesserte Modell POWER-PLUS, also gleiches Belagsmaterial, aber mit vernickelter und innenverzahnter Trägerplatte. Hübscher und noch sicherer...



Wann sind die Beläge denn verfügbar? Im Shop unter trickstuff.de war nichts zu finden.


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (1. November 2022)

Unser Endkunden-Shop ist noch nicht fertig; das dauert noch ein bisschen. Bis dahin liefern wir primär über Händler. Jeder seriöse Händler kann sich über unseren B2B-Shop einen Account anlegen und bestellen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht auswendig (heute ist Feiertag), ob der 730 PO+ schon fertig getestet und verpackt und versandfertig ist. Mit unserem stark zunehmenden Umsatz wird jeder Einzelschritt leider auch ein bisschen zäher und langwieriger. Aber dafür funktioniert es dafür hinterher umso besser.


----------



## Boozzz (3. November 2022)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Hope came back to me and they will change the complete main unit (Gebereinheit) for solving the issue. Changing the master cylinder piston - which is normally the solution - didn't work.


Have you got your brake back yet? If so, how long did it take? I'm still waiting on mine, 1,5 months in now


----------



## freebob (3. November 2022)

freebob schrieb:


> Die Hebel sind montiert, ich habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich entlüftet, die Sättel neu ausgerichtet und die Kolben geschmiert. Der Druckpunkt (habe Stahlflexleitungen) ist wie gewohnt gut, ich kann keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen. Ich habe nur eine kleine Proberunde um den Block gedreht, der erste Eindruck ist aber gut. Der Zuwachs an Bremspower ist spürbar, und vor allem bei geringer Geschwindigkeit fühlt es sich bissiger an. Ich hoffe die Dosierbarkeit in langsamen, technischen Abschnitten ist ungefähr die gleiche, aber ich bin zuversichtlich


Ich war Montag im Bikepark, bin sehr zufrieden. Insgesamt etwas mehr Power,  die Dosierbarkeit ist immer noch top! Ich kann das Upgrade auf die neuen Tech 4 Hebel zu den "alten" E4/V4 -Sätteln nur empfehlen


----------



## Mario_F (5. November 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Have you got your brake back yet? If so, how long did it take? I'm still waiting on mine, 1,5 months in now


Yes it came back three weeks ago together with a Hope Shirt. I didn't count the days but I guess this took up 4 weeks in the end. The first time the brake went back to Hope directly for repair it took about 2 months.


----------



## chem (6. November 2022)

Hi Leute, sagt mal ist dieses Loch hier normal?





Generell ein paar Worte zu meiner Unboxing Erfahrung. Ich war als erstes ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, dass die Bremsen zusammen mit den Schrauben und Kleinteilen in einem Beutel ankamen. Dadurch waren die Bremsen von Anfang an ein wenig angeditscht.
Als ich dann das erste mal die Hebel bedient habe, habe ich schon gesehen, dass ein Kolben klemmt (bei beiden Sätteln). Ich habe mir daraufhin Silikonöl gekauft und mich heute ans mobilisieren gemacht. Leider ist dabei dann aufgefallen, dass ein Kolben nicht nur nicht rausfährt, sondern richtig klemmt. Er kommt zwar von allein raus, aber beim zurückdrücken merkt man schnell, wie viel Kraft das kostet. Ich konnte den einen Kolben (direkt hinterm Loch) nicht wirklich gängig machen. Bei dem anderen Sattel war das nicht so arg ABER bei dafür gibt es überhaupt keinen Druckpunkt. So gar keinen. Ich kann den Hebel 100 mal ins unendliche ziehen. Morgen rufe ich mal beim Händler (Bike Mountain) an. Der Andreas war in der Vergangenheit immer super freundlich. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. 
Ich habe 6 Wochen auf die Bremse gewartet und mich derbe gefreut aber das nervt jetzt einfach nur.


----------



## hemi (6. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sagt mal ist dieses Loch hier normal?
> Anhang anzeigen 1581286


Das ist Produktionsbedingt, hatte mein T3 V4 auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (7. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sagt mal ist dieses Loch hier normal?
> Anhang anzeigen 1581286
> 
> Generell ein paar Worte zu meiner Unboxing Erfahrung. Ich war als erstes ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, dass die Bremsen zusammen mit den Schrauben und Kleinteilen in einem Beutel ankamen. Dadurch waren die Bremsen von Anfang an ein wenig angeditscht.
> ...


Das ist ja schade. Mega ärgerlich


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (7. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sagt mal ist dieses Loch hier normal?
> Anhang anzeigen 1581286
> 
> Generell ein paar Worte zu meiner Unboxing Erfahrung. Ich war als erstes ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, dass die Bremsen zusammen mit den Schrauben und Kleinteilen in einem Beutel ankamen. Dadurch waren die Bremsen von Anfang an ein wenig angeditscht.
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche als ich die Bremse ausgepackt habe. Dies könnte man einfach deutlich besser regeln…


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2022)

Das geht gar nicht. Schruaben waren bei mir in einer extra Tüte,  die 2 Sätze Beläge natürlich auch


----------



## Homer4 (8. November 2022)

Das ist so von Hope bestimmt nicht gewollt. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einige Tests durchgelesen, und ich glaube ich brauche definitiv eine.
Shit Shit shit


----------



## sprousaTM (8. November 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche als ich die Bremse ausgepackt habe. Dies könnte man einfach deutlich besser regeln…


Da fehlt doch auch der Sicherungspin an der Schraube. Meine war auch in einer Tüte eingepackt, Schrauben in ner eigenen, genauso wie die Belägepaare alle einzeln. Ggf eine zurückgebene bekommen?


----------



## chem (8. November 2022)

FInde ich auch komisch. Es gab eine große Tüte. In der Tüte waren die Schrauben für die Befestigung am Rahmen/Gabel lose drin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobraun (8. November 2022)

So war das schon immer bei Hope.


----------



## Alex1206 (8. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Das ist so von Hope bestimmt nicht gewollt.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt einige Tests durchgelesen, und ich glaube ich brauche definitiv eine.
> Shit Shit shit



Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Habe mit einer Direttisima geliebäugelt und mir von Personen Meinungen eingeholt die beide!!! Bremsen fahren und die Hope T4V4 wurde besser bewertet. Ich fahre sie in Verbindung mit der Vented Scheibe (alleine wenn du die mal in der Hand hattest willst keine normalen Scheiben mehr fahren) und was Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft angeht ist das eine mega Bremse. Optik und Haptik sind eh der Hammer.


----------



## MDuvall (8. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> FInde ich auch komisch. Es gab eine große Tüte. In der Tüte waren die Schrauben für die Befestigung am Rahmen/Gabel lose drin:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1582152



Genau so muss das aussehen.


----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2022)

MDuvall schrieb:


> Genau so muss das aussehen.


findest du?
Würde bestimmt auch ohne Plastik gehen. Papiertüte für die Schrauben, ordentlich gemachte Pappschachtel vom Profi für die Bremse.
Wenn man das ordentlich macht/machen lässt rappelt nix, die Bremse ist gut geschützt und stoßfest transportierbar, alle Kleinteile sind sauber verstaut und das ganze ist am Ende einfach recyclebar oder im besten Fall sogar kompostierbar.


----------



## MDuvall (8. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> findest du?
> Würde bestimmt auch ohne Plastik gehen. Papiertüte für die Schrauben, ordentlich gemachte Pappschachtel vom Profi für die Bremse.
> Wenn man das ordentlich macht/machen lässt rappelt nix, die Bremse ist gut geschützt und stoßfest transportierbar, alle Kleinteile sind sauber verstaut und das ganze ist am Ende einfach recyclebar oder im besten Fall sogar kompostierbar.


Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, es ging nur darum wie die Verpackung aktuell aussehen sollte - scheint ja bei einem User hier leider nicht so angekommen zu sein.


----------



## chem (9. November 2022)

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine gute Bremsscheibe mit CL Aufnahme? Die sind ja meines Wissens nach recht rar gesät. Adapter ginge zur not auch, aber erstmal wäre eine reine CL Scheibe interessanter...


----------



## ma1208 (9. November 2022)

Wenn ich Centerlock fahren müsste würde ich die Magura MDR-C fahren. Die 6-Loch passt aus eigener Erfahrung sehr gut zur V4, das sollte bei CL nicht anders sein. Und allzu teuer sind die auch nicht.
Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben willst oder 220 mm brauchst, dann gibt es auch die MDR-P als Centerlock. Kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sollte aber nicht schlechter sein.

Edit: Ich glaube als CL gibt's die MDR-P auch nur bis 203 mm.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. November 2022)

Ich fahr wie du ja weißt und selbst schon gefahren bist die Shimano Icetech mit der E4. Bis dato keine Probleme.
Die frage ist. Werden die Scheiben auf den Finalen LRS montiert. Wenn nein dann am Finalen LRS Orientieren und bis dahin evt. mit Adapter fahren.
Auch waren hier im Thread mal einige empfehlungen:






						Hope Tech 4
					

Ich hab das Bike jetzt nochmal von der Wand genommen und das von dir beschriebene mal getestet. Aufs Hinterrad, dass die LEitung bis zum Hebel nur noch oben zeigt. Druckpunkt ändert sich nicht wirklich. Wenn überhaupt minimal, aber das ist eher Placeboeffekt :D Leitung (soweit ausserhalb des...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						Hope Tech 4
					

Ich überleg grade, ob ich die Leitung nach hinten nochmal neu mache. Habe offensichtlich einen Knick in die Leitung bekommen beim durchfädeln durch den Rahmen. Goodridge baut doch die Leitungen für hope. Jmd zufällig ne Ahnung, ob die schwarze stahlflex Meterware auch passt? Dann nehme ich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						Hope Tech 4
					

Ich überleg grade, ob ich die Leitung nach hinten nochmal neu mache. Habe offensichtlich einen Knick in die Leitung bekommen beim durchfädeln durch den Rahmen. Goodridge baut doch die Leitungen für hope. Jmd zufällig ne Ahnung, ob die schwarze stahlflex Meterware auch passt? Dann nehme ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bodenprober (9. November 2022)

Ich fahr die V4 mit SRAM HS2 Centerlock Scheiben. Waren als ich damals gesucht hab die einzigen 220er CL Scheiben die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.


----------



## Maffin_ (9. November 2022)

Bodenprober schrieb:


> Ich fahr die V4 mit SRAM HS2 Centerlock Scheiben. Waren als ich damals gesucht hab die einzigen 220er CL Scheiben die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (9. November 2022)

Falls du nichts passendes mit CL  findest, 6-Loch Adapter ist nicht so verkehrt. Ich hab am Vorderrad seit einigen Jahren eine CL-Nabe mit Adapter und den Hope 6-Loch Scheiben, funktioniert 1A.


----------



## esmirald_h (9. November 2022)

freebob schrieb:


> Falls du nichts passendes mit CL  findest, 6-Loch Adapter ist nicht so verkehrt. Ich hab am Vorderrad seit einigen Jahren eine CL-Nabe mit Adapter und den Hope 6-Loch Scheiben, funktioniert 1A.


Würde aber nur den *Shimano* SM-RTAD05 Center-Lock Adapter verwenden!


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. November 2022)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche als ich die Bremse ausgepackt habe. Dies könnte man einfach deutlich besser regeln…


Das würde ich so definitiv zurücksenden. 
Frechheit.


----------



## jobraun (10. November 2022)

Meine Tech 4 V4 kam gestern auch an. Bin von der Qualitaet leider auch etwas enttaeuscht. Der Bremskoerper war bei der einen Bremse komplett mit DOT eingesaut. Genau gesagt im Bremskoerper, zwischen den Kolben und den eingesetzten Belaegen.

Auch war die Bremse ziemlich verschrammt und nicht sauber entgratet. Das kenne ich so nicht und war bei meiner Tech3 V4 nicht der Fall.


----------



## Alex1206 (10. November 2022)

Galfer haben auch etwas dickere Scheiben (2mm) mit Centerlock Aufnahme


----------



## scylla (10. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> In der Tüte waren die Schrauben für die Befestigung am Rahmen/Gabel lose drin:



Die Schrauben waren bei meinen bisher immer in ein separates Tütchen verpackt, genau wie das Zubehör zum Leitungskürzen. Die Ersatzbeläge dann nochmal in eigenen Tütchen. 
Die Verpackung ist sicher nicht ideal. Aber verkratzt kam bei mir bisher trotzdem noch nichts an.



Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche als ich die Bremse ausgepackt habe. Dies könnte man einfach deutlich besser regeln…



So ein verschrammeltes Teil würde ich grad mal reklamieren oder vom Verkäufer eine Preisminderung verlangen, das darf nicht sein und ist sicher auch nicht so gewollt. Würde auch auf ein schonmal retourniertes Teil tippen.


----------



## chem (10. November 2022)

Aktuell ist noch eine Hope Bremse auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich bin gespannt wie die ankommt...


----------



## bummel42 (10. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Schrauben waren bei meinen bisher immer in ein separates Tütchen verpackt, genau wie das Zubehör zum Leitungskürzen. Die Ersatzbeläge dann nochmal in eigenen Tütchen.
> Die Verpackung ist sicher nicht ideal. Aber verkratzt kam bei mir bisher trotzdem noch nichts an.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne eigentlich auch keine andere Verpackung als die beschriebene. 
Ich habe 4 Satz Tech4 in den letzten Wochen in der Hand gehabt, da war alles genau gleich. 
Den Verdacht mit der retounierten Ware finde ich recht einleuchtend. 

Hope versucht so langsam auf umweltfreundlichere Verpackungen umzustellen. 
Aber, leider, wurde Rom auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## scylla (10. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Info von Hope zu den undichten oder hängenden Geberkolben. Ich lass das hier einfach mal so stehen, evtl für den einen oder anderen relevant zu wissen:
> 
> _"We have identified and resolved an issue with one of the machines we use to make the Tech 4 master cylinders. We use four MAMS machines to make the Tech 4 so as a whole it is only a small percentage that are effected but although social media can make it seem like it is happening more often than it actually is we are still taking the issue seriously."_
> 
> ...



Bezüglich der Sache oben würde ich gerne noch ein Lob an den Hope Support in England los werden. Obwohl das Karma mich da wirklich ärgern will, muss ich trotzdem sagen, dass der Support eine Eins mit Sternchen verdient hat. So wie ich das erlebt habe gehen viele (in meinem Fall: alle) Verzögerungen und andere Ärgernisse einfach garnicht auf deren Kappe.... bis auf das Missgeschick mit der Fräse, die das alles verursacht hat.

Meine erste defekte Bremse (mit hängendem Geberkolben) hatte ich "versucht" direkt über den Händler zu reklamieren. Nach 3 Monaten und ergebnisloser Nachfragerei habe ich direkt beim Hope Support nach dem Verbleib der Bremse gefragt, der hat recherchiert, nichts eingesendetes gefunden und schließlich selbst mit dem Händler Kontakt aufgenommen. Wenige Tage danach hatte ich die Bremse wundersamer Weise wieder. Bisschen seltsam das ganze, genauer möchte ich darauf auch garnicht eingehen weil ich da auch garnicht en detail durchblicke. Jedenfalls nach Testfahrt und Feststellung, dass das Problem nach wie vor da ist, direkt an den Hope Support gewendet, welcher mir nun ein paar neue Geber direkt zusendet. Auf Vertrauensbasis, und innerhalb von zwei Tagen!
Die andere defekte Bremse (mit undichtem Geberkolben) habe ich ebenfalls anfangs direkt mit dem (einem anderen) Händler abgewickelt, was noch viel ärgerlicher war, da der Support dieses Händlers meine Reklamation scheinbar nicht mal akzeptieren wollte und lächerliche Verzögeruns- und Abwimmelungs-Strategien an den Tag legte. Schließlich bekam ich irgendwann das Geld zurück, kaufte wo anders eine neue, die aber direkt dasselbe Problem hatte (Karma hates me). Diese Bremse habe ich dann direkt mit dem englischen Support abgewickelt, und zwar dergestalt, dass ich die Gebereinheiten an eine deutsche Serviceadresse senden sollte, die es wiederum weiterleitet nach England. Die Weiterleitung nach England hat fast einen Monat gedauert 🤨 nachdem es dort ankam gingen allerdings zwei neue Gebereinheiten innerhalb desselben Tags an mich raus. Rückversand dann natürlich (Danke, Brexit!) auch zwei Wochen trotz Expressversand.

Die Kommunikation (mit dem direkten Hope Support) ist jedenfalls die ganze Zeit extrem nett, transparent, schnell und zuvorkommend!
Schelte für allerlei Verzögerungen (über die ich mich natürlich genauso ärgere wie ein paar andere hier anscheinend auch) haben sie jedenfalls nicht verdient, eher im Gegenteil ein fettes Lob für die Qualität des Kunden-Supports!
Die Schelte dürfen derweil lieber Brexit-Politiker, DHL Express und überforderte Händler kassieren 👿

Mein Kommentar zur Bremse selbst: Trotz allem möchte ich nichts anderes mehr am Rad haben. Sagt nach dem Text oben vermutlich alles über die Performance 😻 der Teile.
Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass so langsam eh alle problematischen Teile aus der ersten Produktion ausgetauscht sein sollten und die ganze Episode demnächst in der Historien-Schublade verschwinden darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (10. November 2022)

Habt ihr alle vom gleichen Händler (die Optisch verschramten) gekauft?


----------



## Homer4 (10. November 2022)

Gute Frage


----------



## chem (10. November 2022)

Da ich nicht weiß ob der Händler dran Schuld ist, würde ich diesen lieber nicht in Verruf bringen.


----------



## jobraun (10. November 2022)

Ich werde hier auch keine Aussage ueber einen Haendler machen. Passieren kann dass eigentlich immer. Sobald eine Schraube bloede in der Verpackung liegt und durch die Virationen beim Transport "rubbelt".


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (10. November 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle vom gleichen Händler (die Optisch verschramten) gekauft?


Hatte heute schon Kontakt zu meinem Händler und ich habe über Ihn die Bremse direkt bei Hope bestellt mit meinen Farbkombi Wünschen und V4/E4 Bremskombi. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine Rückläuferbremse ist die wo dann wieder von Hope weggeschickt wird.
Ich werde mal mit Robin in Kontakt treten und bin mir sicher, dass es eine einfache und zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt. Ich halte euch am Laufenden


----------



## Bodenprober (10. November 2022)

Falls jemand eine Hope mit Stahlflex fährt und passende Leitungshüllen sucht: Die Jagwire in Titanium passen ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderTank (11. November 2022)

Kurz zur Bestätigung 

Die Tech 3 E4 Beläge passen auch in die tech 4 E4?


----------



## Mircwidu (11. November 2022)

Ja da die Sättel identisch sind und sich nur der Hebel / Geber geändert hat


----------



## Vuerb87 (12. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern Abend habe ich auch die Hope Tech4 v4 installiert. Ich habe direkt die organischen Beläge drauf gemacht. 
Die erste kleine Probefahrt war schon sehr viel versprechend.


----------



## MDuvall (12. November 2022)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> Ja da die Sättel identisch sind und sich nur der Hebel / Geber geändert hat


Nope, die haben auch die Kolben überarbeitet am Bremssattel. Aber die Beläge sind kompatibel.


----------



## danimaniac (12. November 2022)

Und mit den neuen Kolben kannst du 1:1 die alten ersetzen


----------



## freebob (12. November 2022)

Man sieht es ja auch an der Bezeichnung, E/V steht für die Sättel, Tech für die Geber. Keine neue Konstruktion bei den Sätteln, also bleibts bei 4. Die Geber sind neu konstruiert, also jetzt Tech 4 statt 3.


----------



## Muckal (12. November 2022)

freebob schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja auch an der Bezeichnung, E/V steht für die Sättel, Tech für die Geber. Keine neue Konstruktion bei den Sätteln, also bleibts bei 4. Die Geber sind neu konstruiert, also jetzt Tech 4 statt 3.



Die 4 bei den Sätteln steht für die Anzahl der Kolben.


----------



## MDuvall (12. November 2022)

freebob schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja auch an der Bezeichnung, E/V steht für die Sättel, Tech für die Geber. Keine neue Konstruktion bei den Sätteln, also bleibts bei 4. Die Geber sind neu konstruiert, also jetzt Tech 4 statt 3.






Hab ja nicht geschriebene komplett neu entwickelt, aber überarbeitet haben sie die Bremssättel wohl. Spielt ja aber auch keine Rolle - sind einfach richtig gute Bremsen.


----------



## freebob (14. November 2022)

Wieder was gelernt ☺️


----------



## Homer4 (14. November 2022)

Ich hoffe das Set gibts im Winter mal für 399,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (14. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Set gibts im Winter mal für 399,-


Welches Set e4 oder v4.
E4 deutlich drunter








						Hope Tech 4E4 Bremsenset VR+HR, Kunststoffleitung, lieferbar
					

Die Tech 4 Bremsen – Enorme Bremskraft mit Dosierbarkeit  Ca 30% mehr Bremskraft durch einen...,Hope Tech 4E4 Bremsenset VR+HR, Kunststoffleitung, lieferbar in Sachsen - Zschopau




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



V4 bissl drüber








						Hope Tech 4V4 Bremsenset, VR+HR, Stahlflexleitung, AUF LAGER
					

Die Tech 4 Bremsen – Enorme Bremskraft mit Dosierbarkeit  Ca 30% mehr Bremskraft durch einen...,Hope Tech 4V4 Bremsenset, VR+HR, Stahlflexleitung, AUF LAGER in Sachsen - Zschopau




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Bei dem Händler hab ich damals meine geordert


----------



## pfiffbike (16. November 2022)

Hallo,
kann mir zufällig jemand die Abmessung der Hope Griffweiteneistellschraube abmessen?
Mir reicht die Gewindabmessung als M?x??

Danke


----------



## Route66 (16. November 2022)

Hi @pfiffbike  , 

die Schraube ist eine M6 x 12 mm. 
Hat aber eine Nut für einen Sicherungsring drin, ist also keine Normschraube. 

Die Hope ET-No. ist HBSP219
Die Schrauben sind identisch für Hebelweite und Bite-point sowie am Tech3 und Tech4 Hebel


----------



## _Freireiter_ (20. November 2022)

Hey Leute, 

würde mir gerne eine Hope T4 V4 oder T4 E4 für meine Stumpjumper Evo gönnen. Weiß jemand, ob die V4 hinten auf den PM180er Sockel passt ohne am Rahmen anzuschlagen? Sonst würde es wohl die E4 werden (müssen).

Welche der beiden Hopes würdet ihr von der Bremskraft her wie eine Code/MT7 einorden (das wäre nämlich leicht genug)…


----------



## Vuerb87 (20. November 2022)

Bremssattel direkt montiert. Passt perfekt mit 180er Scheibe


----------



## _Freireiter_ (20. November 2022)

Vuerb87 schrieb:


> Bremssattel direkt montiert. Passt perfekt mit 180er Scheibe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1588924


Ja hier passt es super, aber mir kommt vor, dass beim stumpi evo der Abstand zu den kettenstreben noch kleiner ist? Hat das mal jemand an einem stumpi evo ausprobiert? Die einzigen beiden stumpis mit V4 die ich bisher gesehen habe hatten einen 200mm Adapter hinten.


----------



## factoryltd (23. November 2022)

399 da musste ich zuschlagen und ich bin begeistert


----------



## factoryltd (23. November 2022)

_Freireiter_ schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> würde mir gerne eine Hope T4 V4 oder T4 E4 für meine Stumpjumper Evo gönnen. Weiß jemand, ob die V4 hinten auf den PM180er Sockel passt ohne am Rahmen anzuschlagen? Sonst würde es wohl die E4 werden (müssen).
> 
> Welche der beiden Hopes würdet ihr von der Bremskraft her wie eine Code/MT7 einorden (das wäre nämlich leicht genug)…


Gefühlt ist die V4 vergleichbar mit der Code


----------



## Maffin_ (23. November 2022)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist die V4 vergleichbar mit der Code


Also was die Bremskraft angeht müsste die V4 der Code sehr deutlich überlegen sein. 

Die V4 ist ein bissel stärker als die MT7 und die E4 ist stärker als die Code.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (23. November 2022)

factoryltd schrieb:


> 399 da musste ich zuschlagen und ich bin begeistert


Sehr sehr geile Farbkombi!


----------



## danimaniac (23. November 2022)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist die V4 vergleichbar mit der Code


V4T3, ja
V4T4 ist deutlich stärker.

Aber es ist ja durchaus okay, so eine Code MIT Swinglink ist ja per se eine ziemlich gute Bremse.
Was Hope aber wirklich geschafft hat: Ein bestehendes Bremssystem (fast) ohne Abstriche an allen Fronten zu verbessern. Und das ganze sogar noch mit kompletter Rückwärts/Vorwärtskompatibilität.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> V4T3, ja
> V4T4 ist deutlich stärker.
> 
> Aber es ist ja durchaus okay, so eine Code MIT Swinglink ist ja per se eine ziemlich gute Bremse.
> Was Hope aber wirklich geschafft hat: Ein bestehendes Bremssystem (fast) ohne Abstriche an allen Fronten zu verbessern. Und das ganze sogar noch mit kompletter Rückwärts/Vorwärtskompatibilität.


3 Mal Hope oder eine MXA 😜 ich liebe die Bremse einfach. 
Die orangenen teile werde ich wohl noch entlacken und auf silber gehen


----------



## _Freireiter_ (23. November 2022)

Super, danke für eure Infos. Wenn die E4 vergleichbare power wie eine Code hat genügt mir das.👍


----------



## Mircwidu (24. November 2022)

Also ich habe die t4e4 und bin bei ~95kg. Ich vermisse absolut keine Power hier im Mittelgebirge und selbst in Saalbach oder so habe ich nix vermisst. 
Scheiben fahre ich 203/180


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2022)

Kann hier jemand einen Vergleich zur Shimano Zee zur T4E4 ziehen?
Sicher die V4 hat mehr Bumms aber hab erst neue Scheiben drauf die für die V4 zu schmal wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (26. November 2022)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand einen Vergleich zur Shimano Zee zur T4E4 ziehen?
> Sicher die V4 hat mehr Bumms aber hab erst neue Scheiben drauf die für die V4 zu schmal wären.



V4 und E4 haben die gleiche Belaghöhe, ergo passen auch die Scheiben. Warum Hope die E4 überhaupt im Programm hat erschließt sich mir eh nicht.

Edit: Wenn man den Belagträger entsprechend bis zum Belag runter feilt passt sogar der V4-Belag in die E4 (bitte nur als Notlösung ansehen).


----------



## pestdojc (29. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich - als in aller Regel stiller Leser - mein Schreibpensum für dieses Jahrzehnt nun schon ausgereizt habe, möchte ich mich bei Euch an dieser Stelle einmal sehr für Eure Beiträge bedanken. 

Dieser Thread und @Sackmann BikeYokes Nobelhobel#3 als Opener haben mir geholfen, die für mich ultimative Bremse zu finden und nach September konnte ich gestern endlich auch das zweite Bike umrüsten. 😍

Nach 3 Jahren MT5 und dem direkten Vergleich der beiden Bremsen in den letzten zwei Monaten weiß ich mittlerweile auch endlich, was Ihr mit "digital" meint
Die Dosierung der Tech4-Hebel beeindruckt mich auch nach nun über zwei Monaten fast täglichen Hometrail-Touren weiterhin.
Und dabei hatte ich das bei meinen Recherchen erstmal nur als hoffentlich positiven Nebeneffekt verbucht! 

Denn eigentlich und vor allen Dingen war ich auf der Suche nach einer starken Bremse, bei der die Nehmer-Kolben auch meinen Dauer- und Ganzjahreseinsatz besser wegstecken, weil man sie vorm Belagswechsel nicht erst einmal verdreckt zurückschieben muß (ja ich weiß, das gilt vor allen Dingen für die einteiligen Original-Beläge ohne Schraube/Splint und schlimmerweise und u.a. mittlerweile auch für die Trickstuff-Standard-MT5-Beläge).
Und im Gegensatz zu Magura, gibt es die Kolben auch als Ersatzteil und man kann und darf sie sinnvoll pflegen
Jedenfalls habe ich die Hoffnung, dass die automatische Belagnachstellung bei den V4-Sätteln länger funktionieren wird.

Ein weiteres Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich übrigens als das zweite Bremsenpaar und die für beide Bremsen (nach-)georderten 2,3er-Hope-HD-Scheiben geliefert wurden.

Gestartet war ich im September nämlich mit meinen letzten StromHC-Scheiben, die, wie ich bisher dachte, bei meinem Verschleiß durch den Ganzjahres-Matsch auf dem Trail, noch das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhätlnis bieten.  Zum einen denke ich, dass sich der Preis der Hope-Scheiben bis zur entspannt niedrigen Verschleißgrenze mehr als wieder "reingefahren" hat und zum anderen ist das Bremsen jetzt so "ruhig"

Kein Rubbeln mehr! Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, da das den StormHc zwar häufig nachgesagt wird, ich das aber auch von meinen früheren XT-Bremsen mit Shímano-Scheiben kannte und deshalb bisher nicht weiter experimentierfreúdig war.

Mit anderen Worten, bin bisher schlicht hin und weg von Funktion, Qualität und zu erwartender Wartungsfreundlichkeit/Nachhaltigkeit und auch mit der Optik komme ich ganz gut klar;-)

Again: Herzliches Dankeschön, nicht zuletzt auch wg. der Hinweise zu guten und gleichzeitig günstigen Einkaufsquellen.

Hier noch drei schlechte Bilder nach dem ersten Umrüstungstag und von der ersten Testrunde bei Alltags-Wetterlage im September:




das Tyee muß leider warten ... hier sind die MT5s noch brauchbar und zu dem Zeitpunkt wußte ich ja noch nicht, wie genial die Tech4/V4 sind








erster Einsatz und direkt Sauwetter... hier noch mit den alten StormHCs und mehr Regen als Schlamm wie aktuell. Bin am Anfang zum Glück einen Umweg über Straße gefahren. Sonst hätte es wohl keine gute Einbremsphase gegeben.


----------



## federweiser (29. November 2022)

Jemand die Tech 4 schon auf Mineral Öl umgebaut, so das man sie mit Shimano Gebern fahren ?

Grüße

Federweiser


----------



## danimaniac (29. November 2022)

Tech4 bezeichnet den Hebel.

Die Sättel heissen V4, E4, X2...


----------



## federweiser (29. November 2022)

Entschuldige, hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Ich interessiere mich für HT4 X2 und möchte diese mit Öl statt Dot
und in Verbindung mit Shimano Hebeln fahren und bevor ich mir 
diese kaufe, würde mich interessieren, ob diese Kombination
überhaupt möglich ist.

Grüße

Federweiser


----------



## Mircwidu (30. November 2022)

federweiser schrieb:


> Jemand die Tech 4 schon auf Mineral Öl umgebaut, so das man sie mit Shimano Gebern fahren ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Federweiser


Warum? Der Umbau war doch damals aufgrund der „fehlenden“ Leistung der tech 3 entstanden.
Dieses wurde ja mit den tech4 Hebeln beseitigt. Die Sättel e4, v4 haben keine Änderung der Übersetzung erfahren


----------



## Mircwidu (30. November 2022)

federweiser schrieb:


> Entschuldige, hatte ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für HT4 X2 und möchte diese mit Öl statt Dot
> und in Verbindung mit Shimano Hebeln fahren und bevor ich mir
> ...


Tech 4 sind die Hebel.
X2 die Sättel.
Wenn du diese mit anderen Gebern fahren willst muss es keine tech 4 sein. Es gehen alle x2. Spät vielleicht Geld.
Dann benötigst du alle Dichtungen für die x2 Mineralöl kompatibel. 
Gab es glaube mal hier im bikemarkt. Welchen Vorteil das bringen soll weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## federweiser (30. November 2022)

Mir sagt das X2 und Shimano Hebel Design zu, zudem möchte ich kein Dot verwenden.

Darum wollte ich vorab wissen, ob jemand einen Bremssattel mit Mineral Öl fährt.


----------



## Mircwidu (30. November 2022)

Ab Werk am mtb niemand.
Der einzige Sattel der Mineralöl kompatibel gefertigt wird ist der rx4. Den wirst du aber am mtb nicht befestigt bekommen. 
Anbei der thread der sich mit der Modifikation der normalen mtb dot Sättel befasst, damit diese mit mineralöl betrieben werden können





						Hope Bremssattel auf Mineralöl umgebaut - Mehr Power durch andere Geber
					

Da meine Testphase nun  erfolgreich beendet ist will ich hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Umbau von Hope Bremssätteln kundtun. Als Fan der britischen CNC Künste bin ich schon verschiedene Hope Bremsen gefahren. Leider fehlt mir aufgrund meines doch höheren Gewichts (ok bin auch groß) und dem Spaß an...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## federweiser (30. November 2022)

@ Mirc,  Dank Dir.

Fährt hier jemand auch den X2 Sattel und kann zur Leistung was sagen 
oder sind neben Dot die meisten hier mit dem V4 Sattel unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (30. November 2022)

Der X2 Sattel hat 22mm Kolben. Genau wie die 2-Kolben Shimano Sättel.
Ausser Optik kein Gewinn.


----------



## Osti (30. November 2022)

für die V4 Sättel gab es mal Dichtungen im Bikemarkt von nem User... sollte also möglich sein, bin ich damals im Trickstuff Thread drüber gestolpert. 

bin die T4V4 jetzt diverse male in den Bergen gefahren und die Kombi mit den grünen Belägen und Galfer Scheiben taugt mir wirklich. Sie bremsen wirklich konstant gut und völlig unauffällig. Nur bei Nässe habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie nen kurzen Gedenkmoment länger brauchen, aber bin die anderen Beläge noch nicht im Vergleich gefahren.


----------



## bummel42 (30. November 2022)

Ich hoffe du beginnst jetzt nicht in einem Hope-Thread eine weitere unsinnige Dot-Diskussion!


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. November 2022)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> Der einzige Sattel der Mineralöl kompatibel gefertigt wird ist der rx4. Den wirst du aber am mtb nicht befestigt bekommen.


Ist das wirklich so? Die gibts ja auch mit PM Aufnahmen.


----------



## Mircwidu (30. November 2022)

Stimmt hab gerade geschaut. Frage mich nur wo dieser dann einzuordnen ist, da er ja für Gravel oder RR Gruppen gedacht ist


----------



## scylla (30. November 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> für die V4 Sättel gab es mal Dichtungen im Bikemarkt von nem User... sollte also möglich sein, bin ich damals im Trickstuff Thread drüber gestolpert.



Der User ist @Symion und es gibt hier nebenan auch einen Thread dazu: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hop...mgebaut-mehr-power-durch-andere-geber.904998/


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem ich mit der T3V4 immer zufrieden war kam am Wochenende die T4V4 ans Rad. 

Ums kurz zu machen. Die neue macht eigentlich alles besser als die Tech3. Aber an das Bremsen über den Hebelweg muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen. Bevor ich Ansatzweise einen Druckpunkt wie an meiner T3V4 spüre bin ich schon lange am blockieren oder über den Lenker abgestiegen. Und das obwohl ich nur mit 180/180 Unterwegs bin. 

Hinten hab ich noch irgendwo nen Luftbläschen drin aber das wird die Tage nochmal ordentlich entlüftet.

Fazit für mich = brutale Bremse die ihr Geld wert ist 🍻👌


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Dezember 2022)

Meine T3V4 ist ans Enduro Hardtail gewandert und ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei aktuellem Boden.
Nass / leicht angetaut mit der T3 entspannter unterwegs bin. 
Die T4 ist ein Traum, aber trotz bester Dosierbarkeit passieren mir aktuell durchaus Überbremser.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Meine T3V4 ist ans Enduro Hardtail gewandert und ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei aktuellem Boden.
> Nass / leicht angetaut mit der T3 entspannter unterwegs bin.
> Die T4 ist ein Traum, aber trotz bester Dosierbarkeit passieren mir aktuell durchaus Überbremser.


Was machen Maxima Fahrer bei dem Wetter ?🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Dezember 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Was machen Maxima Fahrer bei dem Wetter ?🤣


Da musst du Willem-Alexander fragen


----------



## CaseOnline (13. Dezember 2022)

Servus! Wisst ihr, wo ich aktuell die neuen Kolben für die V4-Bremssättel bekomme? Ich muss zwei alte V4-Sättel reparieren und würde natürlich gerne gleich die neuen Kolben nehmen. Finde aber bislang nur die alten...?


----------



## danimaniac (13. Dezember 2022)

E-Mail direkt an Hope.
[email protected] hat bislang immer schnell und hilfreich reagiert.


----------



## Big_Jim (13. Dezember 2022)

weiß jemand wo es aktuell schwarz / orangene V4 gibt (die auch lieferbar sind)?


----------



## Zweizudrei (13. Dezember 2022)

Frag mal bei Andreas von Bike Mountain nach. Oder einfach im Bikemarkt nachsehen. ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2022)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo es aktuell schwarz / orangene V4 gibt (die auch lieferbar sind)?


Besorgst mir ne silberne kannst meine haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht doofe Frage:
ist bei der V4 standardmäßig Material zum kürzen (Olive, etc.) dabei ?


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Dezember 2022)

Ja bei mir war alles dabei.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2022)

Top, danke !

So…bestellt ! (Bei r2-bike gibts übrigens gerade 10%.)


----------



## sprousaTM (21. Dezember 2022)

Schwarz/orange würde ich fürs e-Enduro auch noch schwach werden 

Wie habt ihr das Klappern der Pads gelöst? teilweise klimpert die Dinger ganz schön vor sich hin. Ich hab nun gesehen, dass da scheinbar schon andere genervt davon waren . Kennt jemand eine Quelle für sowas in Deutschland? 30€ für 2 Bolzen und Versand aus US muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Dezember 2022)

Meine klappert null. 
Haben die Bolzen anderen Durchmesser ?


----------



## sprousaTM (21. Dezember 2022)

Ja, laut Beschreibung sind die mittig breiter


----------



## thorqx (21. Dezember 2022)

Meine beiden V4 klappern auch nicht ... oder ich hör's nicht  🤷‍♂️ 

Ob das 'ne gute Idee ist, den Bewegungsspielraum durch dickere Bolzen zu verringern 🤔 ... ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2022)

Welchen Adapter brauche ich hinten für PM 180 auf 203mm ?
Adapter H ist doch falsch.


----------



## thorqx (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich meine, dass H eigentlich richtig ist. Bei mir hat's allerdings auch nicht funktioniert, weil die mitgelieferten Schrauben zu lang waren. Hätte also kürzere bestellen müssen. Bin am Ende bei meinen Trickstuff geblieben, die eh viel hübscher sind. Wieso passt's bei dir nicht?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2022)

Muß die niedrige Seite vor ?
Vielleicht hab ich ihn falsch rum probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorqx (22. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Muß die niedrige Seite vor ?
> Vielleicht hab ich ihn falsch rum probiert.



Nein, die muss nach hinten.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2022)

Ok, danke, dann guck ich morgen nochmal.


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Dezember 2022)

Doch H ist richtig siehe https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/BrakeAdaptorChart2021.pdf


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Dezember 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass H eigentlich richtig ist. Bei mir hat's allerdings auch nicht funktioniert, weil die mitgelieferten Schrauben zu lang waren. Hätte also kürzere bestellen müssen. Bin am Ende bei meinen Trickstuff geblieben, die eh viel hübscher sind. Wieso passt's bei dir nicht?


Bei mir das gleiche. Obwohl es die kurzen von Hope waren. Ergo Schrauben gekürzt


----------



## hemi (23. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Muß die niedrige Seite vor ?
> Vielleicht hab ich ihn falsch rum probiert.


einfach umdrehen, ich hatte den auch gleich intuitiv falschrum dran geschraubt


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2022)

Man soll nachts halt nicht schrauben….


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2022)

hemi schrieb:


> einfach umdrehen, ich hatte den auch gleich intuitiv falschrum dran geschraubt



Umgedreht passt es !


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Dezember 2022)

Moin.
Gibt es ausser mir noch andere Verwirrte, die vorne eine 225er Scheibe fahren?
Erstaunlich dass es scheinbar keinen passenden Adapter für PM8 / 200 direct mount gibt? Ich fahre den Adapter H / 23mm mit einer 1mm UScheibe.
Was machen die Leidensgenossen??


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Dezember 2022)

Obwohl Hope selbst 225mm Scheiben hat aber keinen Adapter? Die haben sonst ja eigentlich alles...
Mich ärgert es ein wenig das es die heavy duty Scheiben nicht in 203mm gibt...so muss ich im Frühjahr was anderes hinten fahren 

Kann man die Deckel am Sattel einfach abschrauben zum tauschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (24. Dezember 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Kann man die Deckel am Sattel einfach abschrauben zum tauschen ?


Ja, wenn du die Bore Caps meinst. Hat Hope nen passendes Tool für. Aber dann ist die Bremse offen und muss entlüftet werden


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Dezember 2022)

Ja dachte ich mir. Tool von der Kurbel passt oder ?
Will das orange für nächstes Jahr komplett wegmachen. 
Und beim neuen Rahmen muss hinten die Leitung eh innen verlegt werden, von daher muss ich eh entlüften dann


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Dezember 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich mir. Tool von der Kurbel passt oder ?
> Will das orange für nächstes Jahr komplett wegmachen.
> Und beim neuen Rahmen muss hinten die Leitung eh innen verlegt werden, von daher muss ich eh entlüften dann


Das mit dem Kurbeltool ist ja genial. 
Würde noch einen Gummihandschuh dazwischen klemmen, wg Macken.


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Dezember 2022)

Das passende Original-Tool kostet in die 10€ und ist vermutlich die beste Wahl.

Edit: Gibt verschiedene Tools für verschiedene Größen. E4 und V4 benötigen die gleiche Größe.


----------



## bummel42 (25. Dezember 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Das passende Original-Tool kostet in die 10€ und ist vermutlich die beste Wahl.
> 
> Edit: Gibt verschiedene Tools für verschiedene Größen. E4 und V4 benötigen die gleiche Größe.


V4 und E4 haben das gleiche Tool beim kleinen V4 Kolben.
Der große Kolben hat, soweit ich weiß, immer ein eigenes Tool benötigt.


----------



## Maffin_ (25. Dezember 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es ein wenig das es die heavy duty Scheiben nicht in 203mm gibt...so muss ich im Frühjahr was anderes hinten fahren


Haha ich hab genau das umgekehrte Problem. Ich ärgere mich das es nur die heavy duty Scheiben in 200mm gibt. 
Will 200/220 fahren, da wären die HD Scheiben perfekt, aber irgendwie gefallen sie mir optisch nicht. Was sollen diese Blitze? 
Naja Mal sehen vlt finde ich ja noch was oder finde mich mit der Optik ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (25. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Haha ich hab genau das umgekehrte Problem. Ich ärgere mich das es nur die heavy duty Scheiben in 200mm gibt.
> Will 200/220 fahren, da wären die HD Scheiben perfekt, aber irgendwie gefallen sie mir optisch nicht. Was sollen diese Blitze?
> Naja Mal sehen vlt finde ich ja noch was oder finde mich mit der Optik ab.


Ich finde die Blitze cool, so unterschiedlich sind wir alle...
Nächster Rahmen hat leider 203 Ufnagne, so muss die 200mm Scheibe weichen


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Dezember 2022)

Mal 8m Keller geschaut, das Tool (meine Kurbel Tool) passt, auch für beide Deckel weil die diese Verzahnung das gleiche Maß haben


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Dezember 2022)

bummel42 schrieb:


> V4 und E4 haben das gleiche Tool beim kleinen V4 Kolben.
> Der große Kolben hat, soweit ich weiß, immer ein eigenes Tool benötigt.


Nope - hab gerade eine V4 generalüberholt. Neue Dichtungen komplett, neue Kolben. Dazu beide Deckel ab - der große Deckel hat die selbe Aufnahme wie der Kleine, nur mehr Rand aussenrum. Quasi die Pizza-Hut-Pizza der Kolbendeckel. 😉


----------



## bummel42 (25. Dezember 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Nope - hab gerade eine V4 generalüberholt. Neue Dichtungen komplett, neue Kolben. Dazu beide Deckel ab - der große Deckel hat die selbe Aufnahme wie der Kleine, nur mehr Rand aussenrum. Quasi die Pizza-Hut-Pizza der Kolbendeckel. 😉


Ah, okay. 
Dann wurde das irgendwann geändert. 
Ich habe noch zwei verschiedene Werkzeuge rumliegen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2022)

Hat einer von euch ein Bild der Tech 4 mit I-Spec Adapter ? Ich finde nirgends eins.


----------



## bummel42 (28. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ein Bild der Tech 4 mit I-Spec Adapter ? Ich finde nirgends eins.


----------



## Eiscaferocker (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher war ich nur stiller Mitleser im Forum und habe so einige Themen gespannt verfolgt.

Neuerdings bin ich auch Besitzer der 4V4. Zusätzlich habe ich mir auch die _Massive_ Bremsscheiben von Intend in Ø 203mm & Ø180mm gegönnt.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie was Größeres am Bike an- bzw umgebaut und so war dies bisher mein größtes Projekt am Hobl. Mit Hilfe der Hope _how to_ Videos habe ich die Bremsen eigentlich ohne Probleme eingebaut.

Allerdings hänge ich an einer Sache nun doch fest:

Ich habe die Bremssättel ausgerichtet und darauf geachtet, dass die Beläge gleichmäßig ausfahren.
Jedoch kommt es mir vor als würden die Kolben nicht genügend zurückfahren, da ich die Anlage nicht schleiffrei eingestellt bekomme. Es ist praktisch kein spalt zwischen Beläge und Scheibe zu sehen.

Ich hatte schon überlegt die Kolben zu mobilisieren. Wäre das hilfreich oder sollte ich erstmal die Kiste einfahren/ -bremsen?
Sollte ich mobilisieren müssen, empfiehlt Hope dafür das Silikonöl _hunter silikon sc960. _Gibt es auf dem Markt eine Alterantive die verbreiteter ist?

Beste Grüße aus dem Bergischen


----------



## thorqx (29. Dezember 2022)

Bei der Hope ist es besonders wichtig, erst den Bremssattel mittig auszurichten und im Anschluss die Bremsbeläge zu zentrieren. Hope hat dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht bzw. den Vorgang in einem Video gezeigt. Ich hatte das hier schon mal versucht zu erklären (das Video ist dort auch verlinkt). Das kann manchmal durchaus etwas aufwendiger sein, bis es passt.

Wenn auf Grund der Scheibendicke kein Spalt zu sehen ist (oder nur schwer), helfe ich mir gerne mal mit einem weißen Blatt Papier (oder einem anderen hellen, manchmal auch beleuchteten Gegenstand) weiter. Den Feinschliff mache ich dann sogar nur noch nach Gehör, ist manchmal zielführender.


----------



## hemi (29. Dezember 2022)

Eiscaferocker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...
> Es ist praktisch kein spalt zwischen Beläge und Scheibe zu sehen....


Sind denn die Kolben komplett zurück gedrückt?
Falls diese beim Entlüften nicht vollständig zurück gefahren waren, kann der Spalt bei neuen Belägen auch zu klein werden.


----------



## thorqx (29. Dezember 2022)

_Bling_ _Bling_ 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderTank (29. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich der trickstuff Standard beläge zu den advanced Belägen in sachen bissigkeit in einer E4?


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> _Bling_ _Bling_ 🤩
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1609655



Sag bitte, wo hast du die her? Scheinbar bin ich zu blöd zu googeln, ich finde nach wie vor nur "not available"


----------



## thorqx (29. Dezember 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Sag bitte, wo hast du die her? Scheinbar bin ich zu blöd zu googeln, ich finde nach wie vor nur "not available"



Habe sie bei Tuning Bikes gekauft. BMO hatte auch welche. In der Tat waren die in beiden Stores ruckzuck ausverkauft 🤨.


----------



## Eiscaferocker (29. Dezember 2022)

@thorqx Nach diesen Videos habe ich gearbeitet und heute nochmals wiederholt. Schleifen lässt sich nicht komplett abstellen. Die Bremsscheibe eiert auch minimal und je nach Stellung berührt sie eben die Beläge

@hemi Die Bremsen habe ich nicht komplett entlüftet. Nur die Leitung entsprechend des Hope-Videos gekürzt: Hope Leitung kürzen
Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Kolben komplett zurück gedrückt bevor ich den Ausgleichsbählter wieder geschlossen habe.
Weiter als hier fahren die Kolben nicht rein


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2022)

thorqx schrieb:


> Habe sie bei Tuning Bikes gekauft. BMO hatte auch welche. In der Tat waren die in beiden Stores ruckzuck ausverkauft 🤨.



Da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und verbraucht Bremsbeläge statt welche zu kaufen.... 
Mist!
Die grünen Galfer find ich zwar auch ok, aber die Trickstuff sind doch mit Abstand meine Lieblinge. Hope Grün ist bei mir jetzt endgültig durchgefallen, anfangs fand ich die ganz brauchbar aber je mehr ich damit fahre desto bescheidener find ich die, vor allem im direkten Vergleich komm ich mit Trickstuff Power so viel besser/einfacher klar.


----------



## CaseOnline (29. Dezember 2022)

Eiscaferocker schrieb:


> @thorqx Nach diesen Videos habe ich gearbeitet und heute nochmals wiederholt. Schleifen lässt sich nicht komplett abstellen. Die Bremsscheibe eiert auch minimal und je nach Stellung berührt sie eben die Beläge
> 
> @hemi Die Bremsen habe ich nicht komplett entlüftet. Nur die Leitung entsprechend des Hope-Videos gekürzt: Hope Leitung kürzen
> Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Kolben komplett zurück gedrückt bevor ich den Ausgleichsbählter wieder geschlossen habe.
> Weiter als hier fahren die Kolben nicht rein


Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich würde die Beläge noch einmal komplett zurückdrücken, dann nochmal bestmöglich mit der Schraubendrehermethode ausrichten - und einfach fahren. Wenn die Scheibe bissl unrund läuft, dann klirrt es eben manchmal. Solange Du das beim Fahren nicht merkst/hörst und der Druckpunkt OK ist, ist das nur Montageständerkosmetik.


----------



## thorqx (29. Dezember 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und verbraucht Bremsbeläge statt welche zu kaufen....
> Mist!
> Die grünen Galfer find ich zwar auch ok, aber die Trickstuff sind doch mit Abstand meine Lieblinge. Hope Grün ist bei mir jetzt endgültig durchgefallen, anfangs fand ich die ganz brauchbar aber je mehr ich damit fahre desto bescheidener find ich die, vor allem im direkten Vergleich komm ich mit Trickstuff Power so viel besser/einfacher klar.



War bei mir aber auch Glück ... hatte hier ein paar TS-Händler im Browser auf und alle paar Tage mal aktualisiert. War dann neulich zufällig der richtige Zeitpunkt. Da kommt aber bestimmt zeitnah Nachschub.


----------



## Eiscaferocker (29. Dezember 2022)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich würde die Beläge noch einmal komplett zurückdrücken, dann nochmal bestmöglich mit der Schraubendrehermethode ausrichten - und einfach fahren. Wenn die Scheibe bissl unrund läuft, dann klirrt es eben manchmal. Solange Du das beim Fahren nicht merkst/hörst und der Druckpunkt OK ist, ist das nur Montageständerkosmetik.



Vielleicht habe ich auch mal Glück und es ist wirklich einfach so einfach 

Soweit Dankeschön an @thorqx , @hemi  & @CaseOnline

Nachtrag:  Bin die ersten km gefahren und das Schleifen war praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar. Für die Eisdiele reicht es aber noch nicht 

Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Eisen. Komme von der Code R und die Performance der Hope malt mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Zudem die noch nicht richtig eingebremst ist.


----------



## sprousaTM (30. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem mir die Bremse am Forbidden schon so gut gefällt, hab ich mir noch eine fürs Ebike besorgt. Falls jemand noch eine Quelle sucht, ich hab jetzt von Bikepacking-United.com bestellt. Dachte tatsächlich erst, es könnte nen Fakeshop sein, da fast alle Varianten lieferbar sind (E4 und V4 mit Stahlflex und Kunststoff). Preislich 466€ V4 Kunststoff und 482€ für Stahlflex.
Gestern morgen um 9 Uhr bestellt, heute um 13:30 geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (31. Dezember 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Gestern morgen um 9 Uhr bestellt, heute um 13:30 geliefert


Wow. Wie das denn!


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Wow. Wie das denn!


25 Euro für Express Versand 🤣


----------



## sprousaTM (31. Dezember 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> 25 Euro für Express Versand 🤣


Nö. Versand war normal DHL UND umsonst bei dem Betrag dort 👍
Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. 10:56 bestellt. 11:56 kam die Packbestätigung, 14:36 die elektronische Paket Ankündigung. 17 Uhr in Speyer, 23 Uhr im zustellzentrum Nähe Frankfurt, wo ich wohne. Tag drauf zugestellt um 13.30 und angebaut um 17 Uhr 😂😂

Dafür liegt die mst getunte fox36 seit ner Woche im dhl Lager und wird erst am 3.1. zugestellt. DHL gibt und nimmt.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Dezember 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Nö. Versand war normal DHL UND umsonst bei dem Betrag dort 👍
> Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. 10:56 bestellt. 11:56 kam die Packbestätigung, 14:36 die elektronische Paket Ankündigung. 17 Uhr in Speyer, 23 Uhr im zustellzentrum Nähe Frankfurt, wo ich wohne. Tag drauf zugestellt um 13.30 und angebaut um 17 Uhr 😂😂
> 
> Dafür liegt die mst getunte fox36 seit ner Woche im dhl Lager und wird erst am 3.1. zugestellt. DHL gibt und nimmt.


R2 Bine superschnell. Wo hast du bestellt ?


----------



## sprousaTM (31. Dezember 2022)

Siehe oben. Bei bikepacking-united.com


----------



## Mircwidu (31. Dezember 2022)

Kurze Frage. Bremse ist seit dem Frühjahr ohne Probleme im Einsatz. 
Hab nun schon zwei mal in den letzten Wochen an dem markierten Punkt dot gehabt. 
Bremse hat aber weiterhin guten druckpunkt.
Hat der hebel ne Macke, dann würde ich noch mal auf den Händler zugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario_F (2. Januar 2023)

thorqx schrieb:


> _Bling_ _Bling_ 🤩
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1609655


Was kostet hier ein Paar? Wenn 35 Euro stimmen sollten, fall ich vom Pferd


----------



## thorqx (2. Januar 2023)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Was kostet hier ein Paar? Wenn 35 Euro stimmen sollten, fall ich vom Pferd



UVP wird bei Tuning Bikes mit 29,90 EUR angegeben, habe sie da für 20,90 EUR gekauft, das fand ich fair. Bin auch nicht der Typ, der da Preisdiskussionen vom Zaun brechen will, aber wenn die UVP passt, könnte man sich über die 34,90 EUR bei BMO zumindest mal wundern. Auch wenn ich die sonst eigentlich mag und da gerne einkaufe, aber das war mir dann auch "zu frech".


----------



## Mario_F (2. Januar 2023)

thorqx schrieb:


> UVP wird bei Tuning Bikes mit 29,90 EUR angegeben, habe sie da für 20,90 EUR gekauft, das fand ich fair. Bin auch nicht der Typ, der da Preisdiskussionen vom Zaun brechen will, aber wenn die UVP passt, könnte man sich über die 34,90 EUR bei BMO zumindest mal wundern. Auch wenn ich die sonst eigentlich mag und da gerne einkaufe, aber das war mir dann auch "zu frech".


20,90 geht noch, dachte schon die Preise sind an DT angepasst 😂


----------



## Timbim91 (4. Januar 2023)

Servus Leute!

ich bin schon seit einer ganzen Weile stiller Mitleser und hab mir aufgrund des durchwegs positiven Feedbacks auch die Tech4 V4 geholt und fahr die jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Monaten. Ich bin mit allem super zufrieden, außer mit der maximalen Bremspower. Ich fahre vorne 220er (Hope Heavy Duty)  und hinten 200er Scheiben mit den grünen Pads vorne und den violetten hinten.

Ich komme von einer Code R und habe bezüglich der maximalen Bremspower kaum eine Verbesserung wahrnehmen können. Das passt einfach nicht zu den zahlreichen Beiträgen die ich hier gelesen habe und weiß einfach nicht, an was es liegen soll. Entlüftet hab ich schon mehrmals, der Druckpunkt fühlt sich auch gut an, von dem her sollte Luft in den Leitungen nicht das Problem sein.

Am meisten stört mich, dass ich keinen "Anker" habe. Selbst wenn ich mit maximaler Kraft am Bremshebel ziehe schafft die Bremse es nicht mein Vorderrad in jeder Situation zum Blockieren zu bringen. Stoppies sind kein Problem, ich mein damit eher Situationen mit viel Geschwindigkeit, steiles Gefälle und viel Grip. Ob ein blockierendes Vorderrad in den Situationen überhaupt erwünschenswert ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber die Bremse schafft es eben auch nicht. Die Bremspower baut sind kontinuierlich auf, aber bevor es zum Blockieren des Vorderrad kommt, fängt die Bremse mit „rubbeln“ an…ich hab schon gelesen, dass andere das "rubbeln" mit den grünen Pads auch haben, aber mit den violetten bzw. schwarzen ist die Bremspower gefühlt noch deutlich schwächer. Das Hinterrad bekomm ich natürlich zum Blockieren, aber auch dafür ist je nach Geschwindigkeit und Grip gefühlt deutlich zu viel Kraft im Finger notwendig. 

Was ich schon versucht/gemacht habe: 

Scheiben von Sram Centerline zu Hope Heavy Duty gewechselt
alle mitgelieferten Pads probiert
mehrmals entlüftet
„Gängigkeit“ der Kolben gecheckt
Bremssattel und Beläge zentriert
Deshalb die Fragen: 

hat jemand das gleich Problem bzw. eine Idee an was es noch liegen könnte?
ist bei euch die Bremse so stark, dass sie euch in jeder Situation über den Lenker schmeißen könnte?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank

Tim


----------



## AlexanderTank (4. Januar 2023)

Timbim91 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> ich bin schon seit einer ganzen Weile stiller Mitleser und hab mir aufgrund des durchwegs positiven Feedbacks auch die Tech4 V4 geholt und fahr die jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Monaten. Ich bin mit allem super zufrieden, außer mit der maximalen Bremspower. Ich fahre vorne 220er (Hope Heavy Duty)  und hinten 200er Scheiben mit den grünen Pads vorne und den violetten hinten.
> 
> ...


Hatte bei meiner E4 auch das Problem mit dem rubbeln. Habe dann auf galver wave scheiben umgerüstet und jetzt tritt es nur noch selten auf. 
Von der power her kann ich sagen, dass ich das VR schon leicht zum blockieren bringe (muss viel das HR umsetzen) aber es ist nicht so brachial wie bei der mt7 oder der code r... dafür fällt es mir jetzt viel leichter auf dem VR um die spitzkehre zu fahren.  Habe momentan die roten advanced beläge drin

Lg
Alex


----------



## Mario_F (4. Januar 2023)

Timbim91 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> ich bin schon seit einer ganzen Weile stiller Mitleser und hab mir aufgrund des durchwegs positiven Feedbacks auch die Tech4 V4 geholt und fahr die jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Monaten. Ich bin mit allem super zufrieden, außer mit der maximalen Bremspower. Ich fahre vorne 220er (Hope Heavy Duty)  und hinten 200er Scheiben mit den grünen Pads vorne und den violetten hinten.
> 
> ...


Servus, ich hab nicht alle Kommentare gelesen und weiß nicht wer alles die V4 als Anker bezeichnet hat. Ich lehne mich mal etwas aus dem Fenster und sage - das du unabhängig deiner Einstellungen - keinen Anker bekommen wirst und dafür ist m.M. auch keine Hope gemacht. Die V4, E4 usw. sind wahnsinnig gut zu dosieren, kaum Fading, robust und das Bremsverhalten ist einfach anders. Hab eine Code RSC und Kollegen mit der MT7 da kommt Hope mit der "gefühlten" Bremskraft nicht ran aber von meiner Seite aus sollte sie das auch nicht. So eine MT7 find ich sehr hölzern.


----------



## Homer4 (4. Januar 2023)

Dominion A4


----------



## Maffin_ (4. Januar 2023)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab nicht alle Kommentare gelesen und weiß nicht wer alles die V4 als Anker bezeichnet hat.


Anker habe ich nicht gesagt, Aber ich bin von MT7 auf Tech4 V4 gewechselt, und hatte am anderen bike eine Code R, alle auf der selben scheibengröße, alle mit Trickstuff power belägen.

Die Tech4 ist nach meinem gefühl spührbar stärker. Nach dem Wechsel von MT7 auf t4v4musste ich erstmal lernen weniger stark am hebel zu ziehen weil ständig mein hinterrad unbeabsichtigt blockiert hat.


----------



## danimaniac (4. Januar 2023)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab nicht alle Kommentare gelesen und weiß nicht wer alles die V4 als Anker bezeichnet hat. Ich lehne mich mal etwas aus dem Fenster und sage - das du unabhängig deiner Einstellungen - keinen Anker bekommen wirst und dafür ist m.M. auch keine Hope gemacht. Die V4, E4 usw. sind wahnsinnig gut zu dosieren, kaum Fading, robust und das Bremsverhalten ist einfach anders. Hab eine Code RSC und Kollegen mit der MT7 da kommt Hope mit der "gefühlten" Bremskraft nicht ran aber von meiner Seite aus sollte sie das auch nicht. So eine MT7 find ich sehr hölzern.


Redest du von den Tech3 oder von den Tech4 Hebeln?
Das ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Mario_F (4. Januar 2023)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Redest du von den Tech3 oder von den Tech4 Hebeln?
> Das ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


Sowohl als auch. Tech4 und Tech3. Tech4 Hebel sind schon eine Verbesserung aber will eigentlich nur sagen dass für mich eine Hope nicht als Anker zu definieren ist und im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern weniger abrupte Bremskraft vorhanden ist was mir und auch anderen aber bewusst so gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (4. Januar 2023)

Mario_F schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. Tech4 und Tech3. Tech4 Hebel sind schon eine Verbesserung aber will eigentlich nur sagen dass für mich eine Hope nicht als Anker zu definieren ist und im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern weniger abrupte Bremskraft vorhanden ist was mir und auch anderen aber bewusst so gefällt.


Also gehts dir bei "Anker" nicht um die bremskraft sondern um die Dosierung? 

Dann ist die tech 4 kein anker


----------



## Mario_F (4. Januar 2023)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Also gehts dir bei "Anker" nicht um die bremskraft sondern um die Dosierung?
> 
> Dann ist die tech 4 kein anker


Sorry ich hätte keine Frage oder Anregung zum Thema 😂 glaube der Kollege hieß Timbim91


----------



## Timbim91 (4. Januar 2023)

Danke schon mal für die raschen Antworten.  Wenn wir hier von maximaler Bremskraft reden ist das natürlich ein subjektiver Aspekt und das hör ich auch schon aus den bisherigen Antworten hier raus. Eventuell habe ich bezüglich der Bremskraft auch einfach zu hohe Erwartungen gehabt, die Bremskraft ist keineswegs schlecht, nur eben nicht so stark wie ich mir das gewünscht hätte. 



Mario_F schrieb:


> Hab eine Code RSC und Kollegen mit der MT7 da kommt Hope mit der "gefühlten" Bremskraft nicht ran aber von meiner Seite aus sollte sie das auch nicht. So eine MT7 find ich sehr hölzern.


Das würde jetzt zu meiner Erfahrung passen. 


Maffin_ schrieb:


> Die Tech4 ist nach meinem gefühl spührbar stärker. Nach dem Wechsel von MT7 auf t4v4musste ich erstmal lernen weniger stark am hebel zu ziehen weil ständig mein hinterrad unbeabsichtigt blockiert hat.


So ist es bei mir "leider" nicht. 


Mario_F schrieb:


> owohl als auch. Tech4 und Tech3. Tech4 Hebel sind schon eine Verbesserung aber will eigentlich nur sagen dass für mich eine Hope nicht als Anker zu definieren ist und im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern weniger abrupte Bremskraft vorhanden ist was mir und auch anderen aber bewusst so gefällt.


Ich möchte auch keinen "Anker" in dem Sinne haben, dass die Bremse beim betätigen des Bremshebels direkt blockiert. Die Dosierbarkeit der Hope ist der Hammer und deswegen wir die Bremse bei mir auch am Rad dran bleiben. Mich wundert eben nur, dass ich selbst mit maixmler Fingerkraft das Vorderrad nicht immer zum stillstehen bekomme. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Maffin_ (4. Januar 2023)

Timbim91 schrieb:


> So ist es bei mir "leider" nicht.


Welche Beläge hattest du auf den bremsen mit denen du vergleichst? das ist ein nicht unerheblicher faktor.


----------



## AlexanderTank (4. Januar 2023)

Hat jemand den vergleich zwischen den organischen und den sinter belägen im bezug auf bissigkeit?


----------



## Timbim91 (4. Januar 2023)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Welche Beläge hattest du auf den bremsen mit denen du vergleichst? das ist ein nicht unerheblicher faktor.


Auf meiner Code R bin ich vorne die organischen von Sram und hinten die gesinterten gefahren. Beim Kumpel auf dem Rad bin ich mal die Shimano Saint gefahren, da war ich eben positiv überrascht, wie wenig Fingerkraft notwendig ist um die maximale Power der Bremse abzurufen. Welche Beläge da drin waren weiß ich leider nicht. Die Dosierbarkeit der Saint hat mir aber überhaupt nicht gefallen...
Ich wollte hier aber auch nicht nochmals eine Diskussion über die verschiedenen Bremsbeläge starten, die gab es ja schon. Meine Frage ist vielmehr ob es vlt noch irgendwelche Einflussfaktoren auf die Bremskraft gibt, die ich bisher nicht bedacht habe und die eventuell dazu führen, dass meine Bremse weniger stark ist als eure. Eventuell liegts ja an meinem Bremsscheibenfett, das ich zur Pflege nach jeder Ausfahrt drauf mache 
Grüße Tim


----------



## sprousaTM (4. Januar 2023)

Hatte ja auch anfangs Probleme, aber auch keinen knackigen Druckpunkt usw. Gerade beim Entlüften am Ebike kamen nach dem 4ten Potdurchlauf immer noch Luftbläschen aus der Leitung. Trotz hochstellen, mehrfach Kolben zurückdrücken usw. Druckpunkt war da aber schon ganz akzeptabel. 
Hast du ja aber alles schon gemacht. "Gefühlt" finde ich die MT7 auch stärker, wenns ums blockieren beim Vorderrad geht, als Trick vor der Eisdiele, wie schnell man übern Lenker fliegen kann.
Habe die MT7 nur am Bike vom Kollege getestet und fand die Bremspower zwar brachial, aber das Gefühl dabei einfach Mist. Der hat nun auch die V4 draufgeschraubt mit Stahlflex, grünen Belägen und seinen MDRP Scheiben und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Er meint sogar, die LEistung wäre besser und deutlich dosierbarer. 
Zum blockieren bekomme ich bei mir das Vorderrad aber, wenn ichs will. Aber nicht so schlagartig wie bei der MT7. Ist ein deutlich runderes Feeling bei der V4. In steilen Hängen habe ich bisher nach korrekter Eisntellung keine fehlende Leistung bemerkt. Sie ist besser als mit der XT und ich bin froh, dass sie nicht so punktuell zupackt wie bei MAgura.


----------



## Timbim91 (4. Januar 2023)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Hatte ja auch anfangs Probleme, aber auch keinen knackigen Druckpunkt usw. Gerade beim Entlüften am Ebike kamen nach dem 4ten Potdurchlauf immer noch Luftbläschen aus der Leitung. Trotz hochstellen, mehrfach Kolben zurückdrücken usw. Druckpunkt war da aber schon ganz akzeptabel.
> Hast du ja aber alles schon gemacht. "Gefühlt" finde ich die MT7 auch stärker, wenns ums blockieren beim Vorderrad geht, als Trick vor der Eisdiele, wie schnell man übern Lenker fliegen kann.
> Habe die MT7 nur am Bike vom Kollege getestet und fand die Bremspower zwar brachial, aber das Gefühl dabei einfach Mist. Der hat nun auch die V4 draufgeschraubt mit Stahlflex, grünen Belägen und seinen MDRP Scheiben und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Er meint sogar, die LEistung wäre besser und deutlich dosierbarer.
> Zum blockieren bekomme ich bei mir das Vorderrad aber, wenn ichs will. Aber nicht so schlagartig wie bei der MT7. Ist ein deutlich runderes Feeling bei der V4. In steilen Hängen habe ich bisher nach korrekter Eisntellung keine fehlende Leistung bemerkt. Sie ist besser als mit der XT und ich bin froh, dass sie nicht so punktuell zupackt wie bei MAgura.


Ok. Ich werd die Bremsen ggf. auch nochmals entlüften und es mal mit anderen Bremsbelägen versuchen. In Summe find ich die Bremse ja super und die wird wie gesagt auch am Bike dran bleiben. 
Danke euch für die Antworten


----------



## imun (4. Januar 2023)

Hier 110kg, nur 1x entlüftet und die Standard Beläge verbaut in der 4 V4 und absolut überzeugt. Entlüfte noch mal penibel und Brems die Beläge eventuell richtig ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2023)

Hier ähnliches Gewicht, nur gekürzt, in Kombi mit den Intend Scheiben und den grünen Belägen bremst die V4 wie Sau.


----------



## Osti (4. Januar 2023)

meine grünen Beläge haben aber auch ewig gebraucht bis sie eingebremst waren. Erst eine Tour in den Bergen mit Höhenmetern und dementsprechend Hitze hat was gebracht. Bis dahin war ein blockieren auch eher nicht möglich. Jetzt haben die schon ordentlich Bums, wobei die grünen Beläge immer auch etwas warm gefahren sein wollen. Habe früher bei Hope eigentlich auschliesslich Koolstop gefahren, die werde ich mal als nächstes ausprobieren.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2023)

Timbim91 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> ich bin schon seit einer ganzen Weile stiller Mitleser und hab mir aufgrund des durchwegs positiven Feedbacks auch die Tech4 V4 geholt und fahr die jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Monaten. Ich bin mit allem super zufrieden, außer mit der maximalen Bremspower. Ich fahre vorne 220er (Hope Heavy Duty)  und hinten 200er Scheiben mit den grünen Pads vorne und den violetten hinten.
> 
> ...


Fahre die gleiche Kombi. Die violetten haben sogar etwas mehr Power als die grünen eigentlich. 
Rubbeln habe ich nicht, breche aber auch immer die Kanten bevor ich neue Beläge verbaue. 
Maximale Bremspower ist eigentlich mehr als genug vorhanden, und wenn du das Rad dazu auch ohne Probleme aufs Vorderrad bekommst weiß ich nicht so Recht was dir fehlt. Blockseiten muss und sollte im Gelände nichts. Dosierbarkeit ist grandios. 
Ansonsten wirklich Mal entlüften das der Druckpunkt vielleicht besser wird und seine Finger entlastet


----------



## danimaniac (4. Januar 2023)

Ja die Grünen Hope kommen insgesamt nicht gut weg.


scylla schrieb:


> Da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und verbraucht Bremsbeläge statt welche zu kaufen....
> Mist!
> Die grünen Galfer find ich zwar auch ok, aber die Trickstuff sind doch mit Abstand meine Lieblinge. Hope Grün ist bei mir jetzt endgültig durchgefallen, anfangs fand ich die ganz brauchbar aber je mehr ich damit fahre desto bescheidener find ich die, vor allem im direkten Vergleich komm ich mit Trickstuff Power so viel besser/einfacher klar.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2023)

Ich fand die grünen super...halten zwar nicht lang aber ansonsten super


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2023)

Daheim und überall wo es eher um flowig/flüssiges Fahren geht, sprich wo es primär eher um Anbremsen oder flüssig die Geschwindigkeit regulieren geht, komm ich auch ganz gut mit den grünen Hopes klar. Mal ne kurze Spitzkehrensektion stolpern ist auch kein Problem.
Wo die grünen bei mir jetzt schon mehrfach durchgefallen sind, sind lange steile Stolpertrails im alpinen Gelände, am besten noch mir irgendeiner Art von Rutschen dabei. Runterkommen, klar, funktioniert auch damit. Aber im direkten Vergleich zu meinen Lieblingsbelägen finde ich die grünen da ziemlich schlecht. Ist einfach auffällig wie ich nach Belagswechsel direkt weniger rutsche, präziser stehe und generell weniger Aufwand ins Bremsen geht. Die grünen Hope Beläge schmeißen dir einfach gefühlt 90% der gesamten Bremskraft direkt bei Belag-Scheibe-Kontakt ins Gesicht. Das macht bei rutschigem steilem Gehakel die Dosierung unnötig schwierig. Was mich dann fast noch mehr stört ist aber, dass dann irgendwann nicht mehr genug Kraft nachkommt. Wenn's wirklich drum geht eine Orgie auf der Bremse zu feiern, dann haben die mir "hintenraus" tatsächlich nicht genügend Kraft! Wenn ich länger und mit Kraft auf der Bremse stehen muss kommt aus z.B. Trickstuff Power Belägen einiges mehr an konsistenter Absolutbremskraft raus, während die grünen Hopes zwar heiß noch viel giftiger beim Anbremsen sind, aber danach muss man trotzdem einiges mehr am Hebel zerren damit sie in längeren langsamen Steilpassagen nicht durchrutschen. Um es klar zu machen, ich spreche nicht von gebauten Bikestrecken in jeglicher Steilheit, sondern um "nicht biketaugliche" Wanderwege in der S3 + Klasse, wo man sich halt irgendwann keine Bremspunkte nach Lehrbuch mehr aussucht, sondern einfach bremst um zu überleben.

Interessant wird's wenn man die grünen Hope Beläge mal in eine andere Bremse tut die nicht so irre gut dosierbar ist wie die Tech 4. Ich hab noch eine Frankensteinbremse mit TRP DHR Evo Hebeln und V4 Sätteln, da hab ich die auch mal spaßeshalber ausprobiert. Uiuiui, da machst nur noch ABS Bremse . Wär die Tech 4 nicht so super modulierbar wären die grünen Hope Beläge bei Erstkontakt schon durchgefallen, die tolle Bremse kaschiert das einfach ganz gut.

Wie gesagt, anfangs fand ich die grünen Hope noch ganz gut. Je mehr ich damit fahre desto mehr fallen mir die Nachteile auf die andere Beläge wie z.B. grüne Galfer oder Trickstuff Power nicht haben. Klar, meckern auf hohem Niveau. Aber andererseits... hohes Niveau bedienen solche Beläge ja, kann man also schonmal kritisch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbim91 (5. Januar 2023)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Rubbeln habe ich nicht, breche aber auch immer die Kanten bevor ich neue Beläge verbaue.
> Maximale Bremspower ist eigentlich mehr als genug vorhanden, und wenn du das Rad dazu auch ohne Probleme aufs Vorderrad bekommst weiß ich nicht so Recht was dir fehlt.


Das mit dem Kanten brechen werde ich mal versuchen, eventuell hilfts ja gegen das Rubbeln. Einen Stoppie fahre ich ja bei recht geringer Geschwindigkeit, da reicht die Power allemal um aufs Vorderrad zu kommen. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten aber halt nicht. Da will ich das natürlich auch nicht mehr, das sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass die Bremse da eben nicht mehr genug Power hat um wirklich zu zu machen. 


scylla schrieb:


> Was mich dann fast noch mehr stört ist aber, dass dann irgendwann nicht mehr genug Kraft nachkommt. Wenn's wirklich drum geht eine Orgie auf der Bremse zu feiern, dann haben die mir "hintenraus" tatsächlich nicht genügend Kraft!


Das ist eigentlich genau das was ich meine, das hintenraus dann einfach nicht mehr genug nachkommt an Bremskraft. Ich werde mir mal die Trickstuff und Galfer Beläge holen, das klingt ja schon recht vielversprechend was du schreibst


----------



## AlexanderTank (5. Januar 2023)

Brauchen denn die trickstuff beläge auch temperatur? Bei meinen grünen und roten muss ich immer erstmal etwas schleifen lassen bis sie richtig mögen


----------



## .t1mo (5. Januar 2023)

Eine Frage zu der "Primärdichtung des Geberkolbens" Geschichte.

- kann ich irgendwie sehen, ob meine Bremse betroffen ist bzw. betroffen sein könnte? Kann ich den Defekt schon vor der ersten Fahrt ausmachen? z.B. so wie beschrieben durch langes langsames Ziehen am Hebel oder verabschiedet sich die Dichtung erst mit der Zeit?

Oder ist davon auszugehen, dass mittlerweile nur noch Bremsen im Umlauf sind, die nicht betroffen sind?


----------



## bummel42 (5. Januar 2023)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu der "Primärdichtung des Geberkolbens" Geschichte.
> 
> - kann ich irgendwie sehen, ob meine Bremse betroffen ist bzw. betroffen sein könnte? Kann ich den Defekt schon vor der ersten Fahrt ausmachen? z.B. so wie beschrieben durch langes langsames Ziehen am Hebel oder verabschiedet sich die Dichtung erst mit der Zeit?
> 
> Oder ist davon auszugehen, dass mittlerweile nur noch Bremsen im Umlauf sind, die nicht betroffen sind?


Die Bremse würde von Anfang an Probleme bereiten.
Und es sollten aktuell keine mehr im Umlauf sein. Es betraf die ersten Batche.


----------



## Osti (5. Januar 2023)

@scylla bin da ganz bei dir, es gibt Beläge und Bremsen, die haben bei ersten Anbremsen schon nen mords Bums und dann kommt aber hinten raus nichts mehr. So war zB auch meine Cura4, bin ich nicht mit klar gekommen. Finde aber die grünen Beläge auch sehr berechenbar, gerade beim Stolpern in den Bergen. Super dosierbar und wenn man es braucht kommt halt noch mehr. Aber ist evt auch eine Frage des Systemgewichts, wenn Du sehr leicht bist, schiessen die Beläge bei Dir ggf schon übers Ziel hinaus, wo es bei schweren Fahrern sehr gut passt. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch froh, dass es für die V4 einen Haufen unterschiedlicher Beläge gibt und ich werde als nächstes auf jeden Fall andere als die grünen testen.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Januar 2023)

@bummel42 das Problem des Geberkolben kann aber nicht mein Problem sein, welches ich hier vor kurzem gefragt habe. Bremse habe ich im Februar oder so erhalten.



Mircwidu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Bremse ist seit dem Frühjahr ohne Probleme im Einsatz.
> Hab nun schon zwei mal in den letzten Wochen an dem markierten Punkt dot gehabt.
> Bremse hat aber weiterhin guten druckpunkt.
> Hat der hebel ne Macke, dann würde ich noch mal auf den Händler zugehen.Anhang anzeigen 1610946


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2023)

Osti schrieb:


> @scylla bin da ganz bei dir, es gibt Beläge und Bremsen, die haben bei ersten Anbremsen schon nen mords Bums und dann kommt aber hinten raus nichts mehr. So war zB auch meine Cura4, bin ich nicht mit klar gekommen. Finde aber die grünen Beläge auch sehr berechenbar, gerade beim Stolpern in den Bergen. Super dosierbar und wenn man es braucht kommt halt noch mehr. Aber ist evt auch eine Frage des Systemgewichts, wenn Du sehr leicht bist, schiessen die Beläge bei Dir ggf schon übers Ziel hinaus, wo es bei schweren Fahrern sehr gut passt. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch froh, dass es für die V4 einen Haufen unterschiedlicher Beläge gibt und ich werde als nächstes auf jeden Fall andere als die grünen testen.



Kann gut sein bezüglich der Anbrems-Charakteristik. Aber die Maximalkraft "hintenraus" müsste ein schwererer Fahrer ja umso mehr zu spüren bekommen.

Hast du schonmal im Trail auf andere (idealer Weise vorher irgendwann eingebremste) Beläge gewechselt? Ich hab das jetzt schon mehrmals durchexerziert. Selbst wenn ich vorher mit den grünen Hope zufrieden war und sagte: geht doch super. Kaum waren meine Lieblings Trickstuff drin bin ich einfach mal so gefühlt ne halbe Klasse besser und müheloser gefahren. Ganz besonders merkbar wenn es steil und rutschig zugleich ist. So einen ganz direkten Vergleich aufm selben Trail am selben Tag direkt hintereinander finde ich schon recht aussagekräftig. Um keine Missverständnisse zu erzeugen: mir geht's bei dem Gemecker nicht drum die grünen als unfahrbar zu deklarieren oder so. Das sind sie bei weitem nicht, sind schon gute Beläge. Wie gesagt, runter komm ich damit schon, wär jetzt nicht so dass ich irgendwas nur wegen der Beläge nicht machen könnte. Geht mir mehr um Details auf hohem Nerd-Niveau, die mir am Ende des Tages und vor allem im Direktvergleich dann aber doch auffallen.


----------



## .t1mo (5. Januar 2023)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Die Bremse würde von Anfang an Probleme bereiten.
> Und es sollten aktuell keine mehr im Umlauf sein. Es betraf die ersten Batche.



Ok, danke für die Info. Ich habe hier nämlich gestern zwei Sätze V4 bekommen - also im Prinzip vier Bremsen - und bei allen kann ich den Hebel, mit entsprechender Kraft, bis zum Lenker ziehen. Druckpunkt ist schon weit vorher spürbar.

Leitungen sind noch ungekürzt. Alles frisch aus der Packung.

Ist das so normal oder merkwürdig?

Ich hatte vorher die Tech 3 E4 und davor eine Mono M4 - bilde mir aber ein, dass ich zumindest bei der Tech 3 den Hebel auch bis zum Griff ziehen konnte.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2023)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Ich habe hier nämlich gestern zwei Sätze V4 bekommen - also im Prinzip vier Bremsen - und bei allen kann ich den Hebel, mit entsprechender Kraft, bis zum Lenker ziehen. Druckpunkt ist schon weit vorher spürbar.
> 
> Leitungen sind noch ungekürzt. Alles frisch aus der Packung.
> 
> ...




Die Beschreibung hört sich normal an. Mit "entsprechender Kraft" kann man fast jede Bremse zum Lenker ziehen. Die Tech 4 noch ein bisschen eher, weil die ggü den älteren einen flexibleren Druckpunkt hat und sich mit weniger Kraftaufwand durchziehen lässt. Das ist aber kein Grund zur Sorge und ist auch kein praxisrelevanter Test, der over-the-bar Moment kommt ganz wesentlich viel früher!

Wie bummel24 sagt, sollte es mittlerweile sehr unwahrscheinlich sein, dass man noch ein Exemplar aus der "schlechten" Batch findet. Außer man findet irgendwo einen Ladenhüter der vor nem dreiviertel Jahr unters Regal gerutscht ist und da vergessen wurde, oder man lässt sich im Gebrauchtmarkt was komisches andrehen. Laut meiner Information direkt vom Hersteller wurde die Ursache des Problems schon vor längerer Zeit entdeckt und behoben, alles was frisch auf den Markt kommt sollten nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## bummel42 (5. Januar 2023)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> @bummel42 das Problem des Geberkolben kann aber nicht mein Problem sein, welches ich hier vor kurzem gefragt habe. Bremse habe ich im Februar oder so erhalten.


???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (5. Januar 2023)

bummel42 schrieb:


> ???








						Hope Tech 4
					

Hallo zusammen, ... Es ist praktisch kein spalt zwischen Beläge und Scheibe zu sehen....  Sind denn die Kolben komplett zurück gedrückt? Falls diese beim Entlüften nicht vollständig zurück gefahren waren, kann der Spalt bei neuen Belägen auch zu klein werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bummel42 (5. Januar 2023)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Bremse ist seit dem Frühjahr ohne Probleme im Einsatz.
> Hab nun schon zwei mal in den letzten Wochen an dem markierten Punkt dot gehabt.
> Bremse hat aber weiterhin guten druckpunkt.
> Hat der hebel ne Macke, dann würde ich noch mal auf den Händler zugehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1610946


Für eine genaue Diagnose müsste ich den Hebel sehen. 
Wenn es jetzt nach einigen Monaten auftritt, würde ich erst die Dichtung am Hebel und dann an den Geber Kolben kontrollieren. 
Geber ist wahrscheinlicher, aber nerviger. 
Wenn noch Garantie, dann zum Händler.


----------



## Osti (5. Januar 2023)

scylla schrieb:


> Kann gut sein bezüglich der Anbrems-Charakteristik. Aber die Maximalkraft "hintenraus" müsste ein schwererer Fahrer ja umso mehr zu spüren bekommen.
> 
> Hast du schonmal im Trail auf andere (idealer Weise vorher irgendwann eingebremste) Beläge gewechselt? Ich hab das jetzt schon mehrmals durchexerziert.


nein, habe immer noch die original grünen drin, daher noch keine Erfahrung mit anderen. Würde das aber nicht ausschliessen wollen. In den Triguras fahre ich seit Jahren nur die Power+ und bin damit happy. 

werde aber mal beim Belagswechsel drauf achten


----------



## sprousaTM (5. Januar 2023)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Ich habe hier nämlich gestern zwei Sätze V4 bekommen - also im Prinzip vier Bremsen - und bei allen kann ich den Hebel, mit entsprechender Kraft, bis zum Lenker ziehen. Druckpunkt ist schon weit vorher spürbar.
> 
> Leitungen sind noch ungekürzt. Alles frisch aus der Packung.
> 
> ...


Das habe ich auch an 2 V4 Bremsen. Vor und nach dem Kürzen. Bei der Hope geht das einfacher als bei ner Shimano XT z.b. Ggf. liegt das auch einfach am längeren Hebel. Gesund fühlt sich das aber nicht an und auch nicht richtig irgendwie   Für die maximale Bremsleistung musste ich bisher auch nicht so extrem an den Hebel ziehen. Das kommt deutlich früher und bei viel entspannteren Fingern.
Aber nochmal zum Verständnis für mich. Die grünen Galfer Beläge sind "besser" als die originalen grünen von Hope?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Januar 2023)

So vor zwei Tagen darf erste paar ordentliche Trails gefahren. Drei richtig steile Rampen runter. 
Die T4V4 mit grünen Belägen und 180/180 Dächle HD bei 130kg Systemgewicht. 

Bremskraft genial zu dosieren erst recht mit einem Finger. Meine T3V4 lässt sich ja auch super dosieren aber die T4 machts halt noch nen ticken geiler. Bremskraft der T3 kommt aber  nicht ansatzweise an die T4 ran. 

Einzig das gequitsche und geglugger der Scheiben/Beläge missfällt mir. Aber da wird zeitnah nen Satz TS 730PO Abhilfe schaffen die bei mir an der T3 auch super laufen.


----------



## sprousaTM (Samstag um 18:08)

Habe auch nochmal eine Frage zu den genutzten Scheiben hier im Thread. Fahre an beiden Bikes mit der V4 aktuell die XTR Shimanoscheiben. Waren vorher auch an beiden XT Bremsen dran. Beide Radsätze sind leider Centerlocknaben verbaut. 2 der 4 Scheiben näheren sich der Verschleißgrenze und ich würde gern mal andere Scheiben testen.

Adapter fahre ich nur für die 203er scheibe hinten. ZEBs haben vorne ja 200er Aufnahme.

Zur Auswahl mit Centerlock ausserhalb der Shimanopalette wäre jetzt nur die SRAM HS2 in 200mm (ggf. 220 vo). Wären neue Adapter notwendig.

Mit Centerlockadapter wären in der Auswahl die 

Trickstuff Dächle HD 203mm
TRP TR-42 2.3mm Scheibe (wobei ich nicht weiss, ob die mit Adapter fahrbar ist)
ggf. die Intend Blackline (selbe frage mit Adapter und 2.3mm Disc Stärke)

Über die Hope HD Scheiben hab ich nachgedacht. Aber z.b. die Kombi aus 220/200er Scheiben mit 20mm Adapter vorne und hinten plus die Schrauben und Centerlockadapter und das generelle Gewicht der Dinger, wäre die Kombination fast 400g schwerer als 2x 203mm XTR CL.


----------



## Maffin_ (Samstag um 18:13)

Da mein Rad mit Centerlock naben kam bin ich auf Sram HS2 200h 220v gegangen. 
Alles in allem eine sehr unauffällig kombination mit der T4V4. kein rubbeln, keine unerwünschten geräusche ect. 
Reibring ist locker groß genug. 

Demnächst kommt ein zweiter LRS mit 6 loch dehalb muss ich jetzt überlegen welche 200/220er 6loch scheiben ich nehme bzw welche es überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Bugsbenni (Samstag um 19:04)

Da konn ich dir nur wieder die hs2 empfehlen, da sie wenigstens eine hoch genuge Reibefläche haben. Ist bei vielen anderen nicht gegeben. (Selbst nachgemessen)


----------



## sprousaTM (Samstag um 22:20)

Ok, werde die mal testen. Aber mal grob überschlagen. 300g für die 220er Scheibe, 240g für die 200er CL Scheibe. 35 für den Adapter.. 575g statt aktuell 320g..  Da wären die 155g für CL-Adapter mit HD Hope Scheibe mit 2.3mm auch egal gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (Sonntag um 09:00)

Die neuen Maguras gibt es auch als centerlock und sind auch gut.


----------



## Route66 (Sonntag um 16:39)

bei 6-Loch IS2000 ganz klar Hope Scheiben. Gibts selbstverständlich auch in 200mm. 
Frag mich, wann der unsägliche 203mm Schei$$ endlich von der Bildfläche verschwindet


----------



## Muckal (Sonntag um 17:10)

Route66 schrieb:


> bei 6-Loch IS2000 ganz klar Hope Scheiben. Gibts selbstverständlich auch in 200mm.
> Frag mich, wann der unsägliche 203mm Schei$$ endlich von der Bildfläche verschwindet


Was ist unsäglich an 203mm?


----------



## freebob (Sonntag um 17:51)

Route66 schrieb:


> Frag mich, wann der unsägliche 203mm Schei$$ endlich von der Bildfläche verschwindet


Solange es Länder gibt, die in inch rechnen, wird das nicht passieren


----------



## Maffin_ (Montag um 10:39)

Route66 schrieb:


> Frag mich, wann der unsägliche 203mm Schei$$ endlich von der Bildfläche verschwindet


Schön wäre es. aber der kram ist viel zu verbreitet.



Muckal schrieb:


> Was ist unsäglich an 203mm?


Stell dir mal vor man könnte sich darauf einigen scheiben nur in geraden 20mm schritten bei der größe anzubieten. 

160, 180, 200, 220

dann bräuchte man für pm auf pm eigentlich nurnoch 2 adapter. +20 und +40. 
Damit wäre alles abgedeckt.

Nagut für pm 160 auf 220 bräuchte man +60, aber das dürfte selten vorkommen.


----------



## Muckal (Montag um 10:45)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Schön wäre es. aber der kram ist viel zu verbreitet.
> 
> 
> Stell dir mal vor man könnte sich darauf einigen scheiben nur in geraden 20mm schritten bei der größe anzubieten.
> ...



Stell dir mal vor man könnte sich auf gerade 20mm Schritte einigen: 183, 203, 223
Dann bräuchte man PM auf PM nur drei Adapter. 
160mm Scheiben brauchen bei PM eh keine Adapter. Leute, die 180, 200, 220 am Rad haben können einfach U-Scheiben dazu packen um XX3er Scheiben fahren zu können. Anders rum wird das schon schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (Montag um 10:48)

Ich halte mich da dann doch lieber ans metrische system 

Ausserdem haben doch sicher 90% der gabeln und rahmen PM 160 oder PM 180er aufnahme.
Da ist doch als nächster schritt 200 und 220 einfach logisch.


----------



## xMARTINx (Montag um 10:55)

Man wird sich halt nie auf einen Standard einigen können leider. Und dann gibt's die Hope HD nur in 200mm 😭😭😭 jetzt brauch ich 203...nervig. Aber wir haben 5 Achsstandards am Hinterrad, 17 verschiedene steuerrohre, da ist Bremse ja noch entspannt


----------



## Maffin_ (Montag um 10:58)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Man wird sich halt nie auf einen Standard einigen können leider. Und dann gibt's die Hope HD nur in 200mm 😭😭😭 jetzt brauch ich 203...nervig. Aber wir haben 5 Achsstandards am Hinterrad, 17 verschiedene steuerrohre, da ist Bremse ja noch entspannt


Mch doch einfach Hope HD 220 V/H

gibts denn einen +17mm dapter?


----------



## xMARTINx (Montag um 11:06)

Stimmt wäre ne Idee, glaub schon, von Hope gibt's doch alles. Muss ich Mal nach Freigabe hinten für 220 fragen


----------



## .t1mo (Montag um 12:04)

Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende die ersten beiden Ausfahrten mit der T4V4 hinter mich gebracht.

Es ist wirklich unfassbar, was für ein massiver Sprung an Leistung das im direkten Vergleich zur T3E4 ist.
Ich bringe rund 95 Kilo auf die Wage und war mit der Leistung der T3E4 eigentlich immer relativ unzufrieden - bilde mir sogar ein, dass die vorher gefahrene Hope Tech M4 mehr Leistung hatte.

...aber zur T4V4: schon direkt beim Einbremsen vor der Haustür konnte ich sämtliche Ängste hinsichtlich der Geberkolbenproblematik über den Haufen werden - danke auch nochmal an @scylla @bummel42 und @sprousaTM 

Ich habe für den ersten Test die grünen Beläge gelassen. In Sachen Ausrichtung des Sattels und Kolben habe ich mittlerweile ein wenig Routine und hierbei ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wie toll die Kolben flutschen. Man kann sie nämlich diesmal wirklich beim Ausrichten über die Trägerplatte des Belags zurückdrücken - das ging bei meiner alten T3E4 nämlich nie wirklich gut.

Ja, die grünen Beläge piepen/quietschen bei Nässe etwas aber die Bremsleistung entschädigt und ist immer über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Durch die Bremse habe ich fast das Gefühl ein neues Rad zu fahren - Bremspunkte auf den Hometrails müssen komplett neu gefunden werden bzw. liegen nun sehr spät, weil einfach so massiv verzögert werden kann. Trotzdem bleibt die Bremse sehr gut dosierbar.

Ich bin wirklich extrem begeistert.


----------



## Timbim91 (Montag um 13:33)

kleines Update von mir: 
ich hatte schon von Anfang an das Problem des hängenden Geberkolbens, d.h. der Bremshebel kam nicht immer zurück bzw. langsamer oder nicht vollständig. Das Problem trat beim fahren jedoch so selten auf und war auch nicht einfach reproduzierbar, dass es mich nicht wirklich gestört hatte. 
Habe die Bremse am Wochenende erneut entlüftet, da ist der Bremshebel dann aber wirklich jedes mal hängen geblieben und mir ist zusätzlich noch aufgefallen, dass einer der Nehmerkolben undicht ist. Eventuell waren meine Beläge also mit DOT verunreinigt. Das würde erklären, weshalb ich mit der Bremskraft nicht so zufrieden war. --> hab die Bremse heute eingeschickt und hoffe das geht nicht allzu lange.


----------



## bummel42 (Montag um 13:41)

Timbim91 schrieb:


> kleines Update von mir:
> ich hatte schon von Anfang an das Problem des hängenden Geberkolbens, d.h. der Bremshebel kam nicht immer zurück bzw. langsamer oder nicht vollständig. Das Problem trat beim fahren jedoch so selten auf und war auch nicht einfach reproduzierbar, dass es mich nicht wirklich gestört hatte.
> Habe die Bremse am Wochenende erneut entlüftet, da ist der Bremshebel dann aber wirklich jedes mal hängen geblieben und mir ist zusätzlich noch aufgefallen, dass einer der Nehmerkolben undicht ist. Eventuell waren meine Beläge also mit DOT verunreinigt. Das würde erklären, weshalb ich mit der Bremskraft nicht so zufrieden war. --> hab die Bremse heute eingeschickt und hoffe das geht nicht allzu lange.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1616572


Ok, das sieht eindeutig aus.
War die Bremse leise? Ich habe bei DOT verunreinigten Belägen immer ziemliche Quietsch-Geräusche.


----------



## Timbim91 (Montag um 18:53)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht eindeutig aus.
> War die Bremse leise? Ich habe bei DOT verunreinigten Belägen immer ziemliche Quietsch-Geräusche.


Sie hat nicht permanent gequietscht, aber doch deutlich öfters als die Vorderbremse....ich hab das immer auf die Beläge geschoben, könnte aber schon auch vom DOT gewesen sein.


----------



## sprousaTM (Dienstag um 13:28)

Ein gutes hat der 203/223 Größenmist. Die Shimanoadapter passen bei der V4. 220/200er HS2 Scheiben heute gekommen. Neue Adapter mitbestellt von Shimano für +20mm VR/HR für die 1.5mm weniger im Radius, Zangen passen nicht auf den Adapter   

Grad am Überlegen, ob ichs einfach zurechtfeile.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (Dienstag um 14:29)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Ein gutes hat der 203/223 Größenmist. Die Shimanoadapter passen bei der V4. 220/200er HS2 Scheiben heute gekommen. Neue Adapter mitbestellt von Shimano für +20mm VR/HR für die 1.5mm weniger im Radius, Zangen passen nicht auf den Adapter
> 
> *Grad am Überlegen, ob ichs einfach zurechtfeile.*


Die Scheibe oder die Zange??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprousaTM (Dienstag um 14:31)

Bevor ich an ner 400€ Bremse rumpfusche, würde ich eher den Adapter zurechtfeilen  Ist mir nun aber zu blöd und habe die Hope Adapter noch bestellt. Ich müsste knapp 2mm an den beiden Enden des Adapters runterfeilen, den entsprechenden Winkel dabei beibehalte. Und beschissen sieht es am Ende auch aus.


----------

